# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Тексты песен в стиле Шансон2 - Нужна музыка!

## Markovich

Колыбельная…


Убаюкивает вечер
Убаюкивает ночь
Убаюкивают сына
Убаюкивают дочь
Засыпайте поскорее
Пусть во сне приснится
Королева снежная
С длинными ресницами
Пусть олени санки мчат
Через снег и ночь
Закрывает сын глаза,
Засыпает дочь
Лед сверкает как хрусталь
Звезды как алмазы
Спите- за день вы устали,
Не сомкнули глаз
Снов прекрасных – целый шкаф
В ледяном  дворце
А любимые храню
В  золотом   ларце
Вот вам ключ заветный
Вот вам сон с принцессою
Вот – про меч волшебный
За горой- за лесом
Станет Муромцем – мой сын
Дочь – принцессой спящею
И дворцы волшебные – 
Словно настоящие
Беды все, что день принес
В чудном сне забудутся
А счастливые все сны
Точно знаю - сбудутся
Убаюкивает вечер
Убаюкивает ночь
Убаюкивают сына
Убаюкивают дочь…


Черные и белые полоски        
               (песня)

Мне говорят все –потерпи
Ведь жизнь – она полосками
Но нету сил, кипит внутри
Не мягким бьет – полозьями

Я долго ждал, я все терпел
Молчал, не то накликаю
А после понял мой удел –
Лишь масти трефа с пикою

Перекосяк, не как у всех
Мне тоже счастья хочется
Любви, детишек слышать смех
И кем то заморочиться

К кому то нежность испытать
Не только злость со скукою
Ан нет, и я устал уж ждать
Цвет  черный с белым путаю

Я долго ждал и все терпел
Молчал – не то накликаю
Теперь   я понял мой удел –
Лишь масти – трефа с пикою


              Медведь
              ( песня )

Телевизора наркоз – вроде помогает
Мне бы в спячку, как медведь, месяца на три
Видит мишка , что вокруг, да не понимает
Отчего это вдруг – больно так внутри

Отчего это вдруг- люди с фонарями
Отчего это вдруг – нужно умирать
Да и жизни было всей- в этой темной яме
Только нужно и такую дорого продать

Навалились сразу все- в одиночку страшно
А толпой хорошо даже батьку бить!
Только я уж другой, я не тот, вчерашний
И меня не скоро вы сможете забыть

Где-то в мягкое попал, охнул кто-то с хрустом
И на белом снегу маком кровь цветет
Тот, кто  весело прожил, умирает грустно,
Знает – завтра без него солнышко взойдет

Побегут  ручьями вновь белые сугробы
И потянет вдруг опять запахом земли
Только мне березы сок – видно не попробовать
И не слышать как кричат в небе журавли


 Наверное-уж поздно….


Как много одиноких,
Ненужных и далеких
Далеких и ненужных
Ненужных никому,
А мне нужна одна лишь
Всего нужна одна лишь
Да и нужна –едва ли
Себя я не пойму
Ведь мне нужна не просто-
Любая, лишь- бы с ростом
Ведь умная нужна мне
И с доброю душой
И главное, чтоб нужен
Я был ей, богом сужен
Не просто –чьим-то мужем,
А стал ее судьбой
Наверное, уж поздно,
Да ,видно, слишком поздно
Весь мир по парам создан
И нет средь них моей
И где-то в небе звезды
Холодные как слезы
Мне шепчут: « Слишком поздно,
Звезды уж нет твоей…»
Но я им все ж не верю
Не очень то им верю
Ведь одиноким звездам
Привычно без любви
Я все ищу свой берег
Родной, далекий берег
Дороже ста Америк
Ты  только - позови…



Не жалей свое золото, Осень!

                (песня)

Дни уходят, как года – так же незаметно
Мне их жаль, но что, скажи, получу за это?
Отвечает Осень мне, хитро глаз прищурив,
«Одиночество и грусть, хочешь, подарю я?
Дам в добавку седины, дам сомнений вдоволь» 
Нет , спасибо! Лучше ты, подари мне волю!
Сделай тело молодым, чтобы сердце пело,
Ну, а голова  пускай, остается зрелой 

Припев:

Не жалей свое золото, Осень!
У тебя, его много еще
Я к ногам твоим молодость бросил
И  сегодня  выставил счет!

Подари друзей моих, тех, что разбросала
Знаешь, как мне иногда, всех их не хватало
Ну, а лучше подари - мне любовь последнюю
Чтобы слушать соловья тихой ночкой летнею
Чтобы в омут черных глаз – прыгнуть без оглядки
Я за это все отдам, не играя в прятки
Чтоб сгореть как костер – весело и быстро
Чтоб кружились надо мной золотые листья...

 Припев

----------


## Skadi

> Колыбельная…
> 
> 
> Убаюкивает вечер
> Убаюкивает ночь
> Убаюкивают сына
> Убаюкивают дочь
> Засыпайте поскорее
> Пусть во сне приснится
> ...


_Как же нравится Ваш слог, рифма...да всё!
Какие замечательные стихи! СПАСИБО!_ 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Есть набросок песни на "Не жалей своё золото..." Только прочитал и тут же схватил гитару. Куда выслать?

----------


## Markovich

Здравстуйте Лев !(Простите, не знаю отчества)

Спасибо за интерес к моим текстам,очень интересно,что у Вас получится.
Я  пытался сам что-нибудь подобрать на гитаре (гитарист я неважный)
но почему-то все песни- на один мотив (может нужно менять размер стихотворений?).
Мой  e-mail    harmony@i.kiev.ua

                         Markovich

----------


## Markovich

Какой   ты   будешь   завтра?
               (песня)

Женщина,ты-мир,Женщина,ты-тайна
И тебя,боюсь я,мне не разгадать,
То вдруг весела ты,то как стих-печальна
Нынче-искусительница,завтра-словно мать

                Припев:
  Милые морщинки залегли у глаз
  Тает сердце льдинкою-как взгляну на вас

Эти настроения,радости и горести
Ласки и сомнения-все в тебе сплелось,
Лишь одно известно мне-на моей все совести
Все твои страдания,все,что не сбылось
                 Припев

Я устал угадывать-чем с утра порадуешь
Будешь  тихой песнею,или злой судьбой
Палачом безжалостным иль души отрадою
Иль на сердце раною,только будь со мной!

                  Припев







  На душе светло…



День золотой, наполненный теплом
Вдруг подарил ноябрь, словно в праздник
Колокола звонят в церквушке за углом
И на душе светло, хоть под ногами грязно

Ковер дубовых листьев- словно из петлиц
Гестаповских мундиров осень стелит
И хризантем букет, еще не из теплиц
Цветочница мне как парчи кусок отмерит

Их терпкий аромат – марихуаны слаще
Глаза закрыв, вдохни и опьянев,
Лети в далекий мир, ненастоящий,
Ни разу на меня не посмотрев

Я в ноябре останусь навсегда
Мне осени холодная пора привычна
От спячки пробуждаясь иногда,
Я на вопрос   «Как жизнь ?” –
Отвечу-  Как обычно!







 Метель в апреле…
       ( песня )

Метет метель в апреле
Весна чего – то ждет
Календарю не веря,
Дни у зимы крадет
И белые сугробы
В разгаре – то весны!
Пушистые надгробья,
Сгубившие кресты
А в тех сугробах белых
Надежды наши спят
Как батальоны смелых,
Молоденьких солдат
Я как безумный маршал
Их жизни не щадил
Одно мне оправданье-
Среди чужих могил
И мой сугроб такой же
И тоже без креста
И прожил я не дольше,
Хоть больше всех устал…
 Метет метель в апреле
Весна чего – то ждет
Календарю не веря,
Дни у зимы крадет




                      Лета не было…


                 Листья желтые, листья красные
                 А зеленых  все меньше – напрасно!
                 Да красиво и даже прекрасно!
                 Только все же – напрасно, напрасно!
                 Не гудеть в желтых листьях пчеле
                 О медово-душистой траве
                 Птице  ранней зорею не петь
                 Лишь на ветках размокших сидеть
                 На ветру, под дождем, под дождем
                 Бабье лето с надеждою ждем
                 С теплым ветром- последним, прощальным
                 С криком стай журавлиных печальным
                 С паутинками тонкими в небе!
                 Ну а лета как будь-то  и  не было…





                Были  мысли, были сны…

                  Летний вечер, стойкий зной                                   
                  День еще один пустой
                  Криком ласточек наполнен ,
                  Терпкой скошенной травой

                  Жарким солнцем, теплым ветром,
                  Пройден день за метром – метр,
                  Прожит день с утра до вечера, 
                  Ну а вспомнить то и нечего

                  Были мысли, были сны
                  Беспокойство дней грядущих,
                  Что нас ждет в ближайшем будущем?
                  Ожиданья неясны.

                   В жизни каждый поворот
                   Нам приносит перемены,
                   То , что завтра к нам придет
                   Жизнь изменит непременно       

                   Только думать лень об этом,
                   Лучше любоваться летом
                   Наслаждаться  редким днем,
                   Что подарен от рассвета до заката-
                                                          Проживем! 






                Повыть на луну…

Ты истомилась вся с твоим ребенком – мужем
Беспомощным, хоть вроде деловой
Тебе другой, другой конечно нужен,
Но, черный ворон, слышишь, я не  твой!

Ты близко так, изгибом мягким тела
Себя мне предлагаешь напрямик
И блузка «невзначай» распахнута умело
При этом чист и непорочен лик

Но все же выдают тебя глаза
Охотничий азарт ты скрыть в них не умеешь,
Хотя овечкою невинной тонко блеешь,
Твой взгляд «по-волчьи»- многое сказал

Накинуть цепь – так просто, уж поверь
И стоит лишь на миг забыться,
Чтоб на цепи натянутой забиться
Про это знает самый глупый зверь

Я ухожу, в неволе мне  не жить
Пусть там тепло и кормят до отвала
Мне на луну так хочется повыть,
Мне этого в неволе не хватало







                Не    пара…

               ( романс )

Прекрасна  ты и молода
Ты для любви как будто создана
Но что-то спутала судьба
Ты в этот мир пришла так поздно!

Как мотылек к огню свечи
Летишь, не ведая унынья
Настолько  ласки горячи-
От них порой сгорают крылья

Найди ровесников  порхающих  своих
Такой как я отнюдь  тебе –не пара
Беги, пока хватает сил моих
С тобой расстаться – Божья кара!

Лети, я отворю окно  
Дарю свободу, жизнь в придачу
Но ты все бьешься о стекло,
Не оценив свою удачу

Ужели стою я   твоей  любви?
Ужели ты и впрямь мне рада?
A губы шепчут  словно в забытьи :
«Пойми, другого мне не надо!»

----------


## Black Lord

*Markovich*,а зачем вторая тема?
Надо было в той и продолжать.  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

````
Да попросту не разобрался со всеми этими темами и с техникой добавления текстов - 2-й день на сайте!
                   Markovich

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Удалось послушать набросок песни?

----------


## Markovich

Лев, Ваш вариант музыки мне очень понравился, еще больше мне понравились Ваши готовые вещи как в Вашем исполнении так и в других.
Как я понял,вы еще не выбрали окончательный вариант для припева.


         Что если спеть его так?

          (A7)                         (Dm)
        Не жалей свое золото,Осень
        ( E7)                    (F)
        У тебя его много   еще  
         (Dm)                                (Am)
        Я  к ногам твоим молодость бросил
          (E7}                     (Am)
         И сегодня выставил счет 

 В любом случае я принимаю любой Ваш вариант.

                   Искренне Ваш, Markovich

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Это всего лишь набросок и до окончательного варианта нужно время подумать оставить это под гитару или сделать плейбик. Мой синтезатор сейчас в ремонте и обещают его только через пару месяцев сделать, а Кубэйсом я не владею, чтобы в компе всё сделать...:frown:

----------


## Black Lord

> Да попросту не разобрался со всеми этими темами и с техникой добавления текстов - 2-й день на сайте!


*Markovich*,в низу страницы в окне вписывается любой текст и нажимается кнопка (быстрый ответ),сложностей нет и желательно по одному стихотворению выкладывать,что бы легче было оценить и отыскать.Удачи. :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Лев,давайте не будем спешить!
Был текст без музыки пару лет-ничего не случилось,кроме него есть еще 
около 200 стихотворений,процентов 30 можно петь.Ваш вариант неплохо конечно звучит и под гитару,хотя Ваши вещи с аранжировками слушаются очень солидно и профессионально.Подчинят Ваш синтезатор - вернемся к этой теме. 
              С наилучшими пожеланиями. 

                                   Markovich

----------


## Лев

> Лев,давайте не будем спешить!


Принцип "куй железо пока горячо" мне ближе, но на отлежавшиеся вещи тоже хорошо взглянуть по новому...

----------


## Markovich

В гамме полотен Гогена



       Смуглая девочка с агатовыми глазами ,
       С полотен безумца Гогена сошла 
       С цветком в волосах  и  в повязке  из 
                                    пальмовых листьев 
       С повадками мягкими и какими-то лисьими, 
       Бесшумно как в комнату,в жизнь мою 
                                                 тихо вошла 
        Доверчиво даришь свою наготу, 
        Как ребенок садишся на руки, 
        Поцелуя терпкого вкус 
        Долго чувствую я на губах 
        И соплеменников твоих 
        Удивят твои дальние правнуки 
        С голубыми глазами, 
        Как на снежных моих берегах...

----------


## Markovich

В суете…


Ты не занят мой друг, ты не занят
Просто в плен ты попал суеты                 
Под ее встал ты серое знамя
Безнадежности и Пустоты

То, чем день твой сегодня наполнен
Завтра вспомнить не сможешь никак
Лишь почешешь растеряно голову,
И ругнешься –Вот был дурак!

Суета маскирует под важное
Все черты ,как морщины старуха
Крем да пудра – слова эпатажные
Этак вкрадчиво шепчет на ухо

Ты устрой небольшой свой рейтинг
Топ создай из всех своих дел
Разберись, что на важное метит
Остального  «в корзину» удел

Мир давно все расставил по полочкам
Не придумывай велосипед – 
Жизнь, здоровье   да  «дети – сволочи»,
Деньги, творчество , вкусный обед  

Ум, друзья, твое тело стройное,
Тело женщины, модный прикид,
Море теплое и спокойное,
Верный пес, что к ногам  «прилип»,

Что осталось еще там из важного?
Остальное – мети метлой!
Любоваться травинкою каждою
Тебя , Господи, упокой!

Подари тебе , Господи , вечность
Капли чтоб разглядеть на стекле
Чтоб от сена свежего – не отвлечься
И от зайчика на стене…

----------


## Skadi

> Как много одиноких,
> Ненужных и далеких
> Далеких и ненужных
> Ненужных никому,
> А мне нужна одна лишь
> Всего нужна одна лишь
> Да и нужна –едва ли
> Себя я не пойму
> Ведь мне нужна не просто-
> ...


_Да, много одиноких,
Не понятых порой...
Реальный мир - жестокий
Такой, что волком вой!
И в пару себе выбрать
Того, кто сердцу мил...
Так проще сердце вырвать,
Чтоб охладился пыл.
Бывают совпаденья,
Счастливые концы,
Но чаще - лишь виденья...
К другим спешат гонцы -
То стрелы Купидона
Летят к другим сердцам -
А своё сердце стонет,
И снова - нет - дворцам!_

----------


## Markovich

Спасение  в  мае


Май наполнял дворы
Пьяным угаром черемух
Я ждал светофора весны
Когда он мигнет зеленым
В маленьком старом дворе
Где не родился не вырос
Как в заколдованном сне 
Ждал черемух реактора выброс
Рядом с машиной заросший бомж
В двенадцать дня еще не пьяный
Покрытый плесенью , вытащив корж
Над помойной обедал ямой
Вдруг окликнул :  « Мужчина глядите!»
Виноватый чужой виной-
Проигравший везде победитель
С жизни дна мне машет рукой :
« О такой вы слыхали жестокости?
Чтоб   сегодня, средь бела дня
Пятерых прямо в мусор без робости
Выбросил кто-то слепых щенят?»
Народились видать на  медни
Да кому-то приплод не в прок
В день весенний, почти что летний
Помирать им вдруг выпал срок!
«Грех какой, на носу уж Пасха!
Бог такое едва простит»,
Он сказал это, знать, не напрасно
Я потом это только постиг!
Это мне решать – словно Богу
Пробивая небесную твердь
Какую для них  выбрать дорогу?
Жизнь их ждет или все же смерть?
Это  мое испытание
Зрелости и любви
Мимо пройти страдания
Боже меня сохрани!
Ножом по сердцу  писк их вдруг
В вонючем грязном мусорном баке
Не только собака – человеку друг,
Человек ведь тоже –друг собаке
Щенков спасли мы , себя спасая
Так не вязался  со смертью май
Жизнь или смерть всегда выбирая,
Что ж тут думать? Жизнь выбирай!

----------


## Markovich

После концерта, на котором 
исполнялся реквием А.Дворжака 



Я с сомнением дворника,
Словно с похмелья
Шел на реквием Дворжака
С непонятною целью
После дня сумасшедшего,
Что все силы забрал
«Может ну его к лешему!»
Про себя повторял
Мало знаю я Дворжака-
Не Вивальди не Бах
Будь сомнения тверже
Зрело б «Нет!» на губах
Все ж решил – перемучаюсь!
Как  ни будь – пережду
Я от случая к случаю
Встречи с музыкой жду,
Небольшой весь заполнен был
Филармонии зал
Дирижер грандиозное
Что–то здесь затевал
Музыкантов – за сотню,
Хор оркестру под стать
Да солистов из оперы
Белогрудая рать!
Звуки брызнули в стороны!
Руки рухнули вниз!
Это было так здорово!
Словно заново жизнь!
В море звуков бушующем
Тонет лодка моя
Бьется сердце ликующе-
Словно чайка в Маяк!
Звуки струями теплыми-
Как в подземной реке
Словно локоны черные,
Что в его парике,
То сплетаются в косы,
То по ветру летят
Словно дальние грозы,
Непогоду сулят
Старый Дворжак свечами-
Словно Вий  окружен
В этих звуках печальных
Вновь на миг воскрешен
Он свой памятник строил
Без гранита и мрамора,
Жизни краткой историю
Воплотила метафора.
Сил земных не использовал
Материал брал покрепче,
Плащ из звуков заботливо
Нам , набросив на плечи…

----------


## Markovich

Попытка робота новейшей системы 
SX12736WX-6  понять, что такое
             ЛЮБОВЬ…



Глаза мои – линзы, мозги – микросхемы
Процессоров сотни –мой организм,
Я образец самой новой системы
Мой IQ * – выше всяких границ
Оружие грозное – руки мои
Ноги мои – быстрее звука
Доступно все мне, кроме любви
И в этом -  моя  нестерпимая мука
Доступны все формы мне красоты
От звуков Баха до красок Ван-Гога
Шекспира сонеты - понятны, просты
Этого разве уже – не много?
А красота трехэтажных формул?
Интегралов изгибы – вопросами!
Только, что значит слово  -  порно ?
К чему Кама-Сутра с дурацкими позами?
Отчего так седой профессор,
Видя юных  студенток , краснеет?
И его непослушный процессор
Гонит кровь – все быстрее, быстрее?
Дело все в продолжении рода?
Он о будущем мира волнуется?
Говорит: “ Такова природа!”
И при этом – сердито хмурится,
Но я на досуге механики  квантовой
Дозу большую, смешав  с биологией,
Себе подсистемку склепал из стартовой
Мозги посушив,  покумекав немного
И вдруг!Разрядом пронзило тока :
«Бедра изгиб и окружность шеи -
Это значит в жизни так много!
Это в жизни – всего важнее!»
Грудь упруго живет под свитром,
Говорит на своем языке, 
На языке – не таком уж и хитром,
Доступней чем линии на руке!
Ребенку жизнь обещает грудь!
Старому черту – любви глоток :
« Ты только про мир, что  вокруг – забудь,
Ты только нырни в любви поток!»
Грудь щедра – как сама природа
Она спасет всех – кому нужна!
Я прижмусь к ней покрепче – щеки электродом,
Боясь поранить, так кожа нежна…


* IQ – коэффициент уровня интелекта

----------


## Black Lord

> Попытка робота новейшей системы 
> SX12736WX-6  понять, что такое
>              ЛЮБОВЬ…


 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

> « Ты только про мир, что вокруг – забудь,
> Ты только нырни в любви поток!»


[IMG]http://*********ru/352603.gif[/IMG]
_Именно так, да!_

----------


## Markovich

ПРОВИНЦИАЛКИ


Мы  угощали  двух  провинциалок                             
С приятелем сложившись пополам
Они,как пара осторожных галок
Подвоха ожидали тут и там

Подвох задуман был, входило в наши планы
Ну как бы в благодарность за вино
Глоток любви испить,что случаем подарен
Томимы жаждой были мы давно

Одна моложе,с красотою броской
Другая старше,та уж без огня
Но в чем то сходны были словно сестры,
Честь девичью неистово храня

Мы как павлины перья распускали
Умом искрился наш лукавый взгляд
А гостьи наши напряженно ждали
Атаки,чтоб верней отбить назад

Ну отчего бы им не быть великодушней?
Ведь мы не варвары,мы нравились себе,
Пусть даже меркантильно мы радушны
Как богу,поклоняясь красоте

Но видно с возрастом утратили настойчивость
И к цели шли извилистой тропой
Их нежеланья прочная устойчивость
Нас наполняла скукой и тоской

Уж если так крепка их добродетель
И отрицанье  что-то испытать
Зачем усилья тратить ,ведь на свете
Так много женщин-жаждущих обнять

Мы расставались с чувством облегченья
Надежд несбывшихся был горечи налет
Довольны мы-они не в настроении
Постигнет мир-кто женщину поймет

Кто больше потерял,гадать не стану
Готовы были мы дарить тепло
Упущен шанс,но я опять поставлю
Себя как ставку,снова на зеро!

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо,Захарыч!!!

Это Вам не по карманам шарить!

Markovich

----------


## Markovich

*      *       *


По  седой  моей  башке
Плакать некому уж стало
Оттого и смерть в мешке
За спиной ношу устало
И в любой момент она
Где-то близко,где-то рядом
Успокоит как жена
Тихим словом,нежным взглядом
Я,прикрыв глаза парчой
Из несбывшихся желаний
Отмахнусь с досадой злой
От ненужных причитаний
Я давным-давно мертвец
Средь живых-живым прикинусь
Для кого-то мой конец-
Крайняя необходимость
И пускай мои глаза-
Удобренье для цветочка
Завтра,чуть сойдет роса
Проросту на ветке почкой
Всю мою любовь к тебе
В лист вложу,что только вызрел
И на веточке он вдруг
Прозвучит как будь-то выстрел…

----------


## Markovich

Дожди   отшумят…



Дожди отшумят, допьяна напоив
Засохшие травы и веточки ив
И стайку березок и старую ель
Тебе расскажу я , ты только мне верь

Я знаю,что было, что будет потом
Дожди отшумят, промолчав  лишь о том,
Что счастье не вечно, проходит любовь,
Что люди беспечны- влюбляются вновь

И снова страдают, теряя опять
Любимых, которых  нельзя не терять
Потери различны -  как формы  убийства
Но суть их одна: « Убивать – это свинство!»

Любовь убивают как что- то живое
Неважно хорошее или плохое
Любовь отравить можно медленным ядом –
Желаньем покоя души заурядным

Боязнью  каких- то больших перемен,
Смертельной отравой никчемных измен
Иль ложь – как  мышъяк подливая в вино
Убить наповал, ну а как – все равно

Я – давний противник каких- то убийств
И чувств откровенных  по сути нудист
Пускай все живое – живым  остается
Что Богом дается- двоим достается

И уж через трассу пускай проползет
И ежику там же пускай повезет
И утка под выстрелом пусть улетит
И в сердце твоем пусть любовь победит

Дожди отшумят, допьяна напоив
Засохшие травы и веточки ив
И стайку березок и старую ель
Тебе расскажу я , ты только мне верь…

----------


## Markovich

Спачибо Захарыч. избаловали - каждый раз хвалите,теперь без Вашей похвалы 
вроде чего-то и нехватает! Ох избаловали!

                               Искренне Ваш , Markovich

----------


## Markovich

Тоненькая  тростинка
                                 в руках  моих...



            Тоненькая тростинка в руках моих- 
            Не сломать бы! 
            Дарю тебе ласки-как сладости 
            Верь все заживет до свадьбы 
            До свадьбы,но не до нашей 
            Не суженый твой я,не ряженый 
            Я просто капризной судьбою 
            Зачем-то рядом посаженный, 
            Но ты мне послана Богом 
            Как дивный,последний свет 
            Прости отказаться не смог я- 
            Встретить с тобою рассвет 
            Вновь пустотою наполнится 
            Мой мир,когда ты уйдешь 
            Обнимет меня бессоница, 
            Нашепчет сладкую ложь: 
            "Волшебным сном все навеяно 
            И он убежал уж прочь, 
            Но губ твоих орхидея 
            Шепчет-была эта ночь...

----------


## Markovich

Сыграть свою жизнь



Нам не дано судьбу свою сложить,
Нарисовав сперва все на бумаге,
Продумав, просчитав, фундамент заложить
И стены возвести и кровлю – хватит ли отваги?

Судьба как карта выпадает нам
Причем лицом к столу, что выпало пока еще не знаем
В трагедии сыграть  иль стать героем мелодрам 
Нам предстоит? И хорошо ль сыграем?

Аплодисментов ждет нас шквал, цветы
Иль свист, агония провала
Не выбирает публику артист
На сцене он стоит пред дулом черным зала

И приговора ждет, сжимая кулаки
И нервы – словно струны в напряжении
Суфлера не дано и в зале дураки
И им не оценить души твоей движение

Летят минуты, дни, уходят – не вернуть
Ценить их не умеем, тратим в пустословии
Идем по жизни словно долгий – долгий путь
Судьба – как мать нам постелила в изголовье

----------


## Markovich

Урок смерти


             В извечной суете все чаще замечаю 
            Усталости багаж и нежеланье жить 
            Счастливых стариков я как-то не встречаю 
            И старым не хочу когда-нибудь я быть 
            Та смерть,что я узнал,с которой был я близок 
            Преподала урок,который не забыть: 
            "Учись счастливым быть лишь тем,что длинный список 
            Простых и легких дел ты можешь совершить!" 
            " Есть пищу,пить вино и приласкать собаку 
            И в скошенной траве валяться на лугу 
            И в озеро нырнуть,сорвав с себя рубаху 
            И счастье ощущать от мысли - Я могу! 
            И губы целовать,что для меня раскрыты, 
            Что пахнут земляникою лесной 
            И нежности слова,давным давно забытые 
            Дарить колдунье той,что встретилась весной 
            Иль наливать,расплескивая капли, 
            Из кувшина парное молоко 
            Да мало-ль можно сделать,только врядли 
            Из плена суеты не вырваться легко 
            Но может быть,хочу иль не хочу я, 
            Но дел обыденных я разорву кольцо 
            Как пес сорвавшийся,свободу вдруг почуя 
            К тебе примчусь я и лизну в лицо...

----------


## Markovich

Я не успел…


               Как жаль, я в водопада пене не купался
               И не скакал в простреленном седле
               И даже в шахту никогда не опускался
               На дельтаплане не парил в небесной синеве

               Не брал барьер, носок взметая до бровей
               Опасной  бритвой не скоблил  трехдневную щетину
               Винтовки снайперской прицел не делал взгляд острей
               И акваланга стянутый ремень не натирал мне спину

               Не выпало расплющивать о борт
               Ударом страшным рыцарей хоккейных
               И я , увы, не ел ванильный торт
               На узких венских улочках в кофейнях

               И не курил кальян, что с бульканьем шипит
               И героина дозу в плети вен не впрыскивал
               На ринге не был с ног ударом сбит
               Подранка в камышах с собакой не разыскивал

               Не спал в землянке под орудий дальний гул
               И роды так не разу и не принял
               Шампанское с цыганами не пил, не уходил в загул          
               Пни не колол в обхват, в них забивая клинья

               Я не умру пока не испытаю
               Все то, что не успел доселе испытать
               Пускай не все, но я отлично знаю,
               Что мне еще не время – умирать!

----------


## Black Lord

> Я не умру пока не испытаю
>                Все то, что не успел доселе испытать
>                Пускай не все, но я отлично знаю,
>                Что мне еще не время – умирать!


 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Осеннее . . .




                          Строга природа в ноябре ,
                          Торжественна и траурна
                          Над черной вспаханной землей
                          Лес – лентою муаровой

                          Листвы червонным золотом,
                          Как орденом – посмертно
                          Поля с холмами жалует
                          Их у нее – несметно

                          И с громким криком  воронье
                          Взлетает с рыхлой пахоты
                          «Что лето кончилось – вранье!»
                          «Зиме спешить не надо бы!»

                          А ночи все длинней, с морозами
                          Рассвет – пронзительней, острей
                          И листья желтые с березы
                          Летят – как стаи журавлей…

----------


## Skadi

> ...И в скошенной траве валяться на лугу 
> И в озеро нырнуть,сорвав с себя рубаху 
> И счастье ощущать от мысли - Я могу! 
> И губы целовать,что для меня раскрыты, 
> Что пахнут земляникою лесной...


_Вы пишете легко, красиво, просто
Такое сочетанье так приятно!
И кажется, что стала выше ростом
И расцвела, ласкаемая взглядом :smile:_

----------


## Markovich

Качусь потоком бусинок…



Я в полусне живу  и просыпаюсь
Все реже, реже, будто рассыпаюсь
Горошинами-бусинками странными
Качусь потоком бусинок со страхом

Как водопад из бусинок по лестнице
И каждая из них как будто бесится
Я перламутра  серебристый дождь
Жемчужин дорогих всесильный вождь

Жемчужины -  частичками моими
Рекой текут пока еще единой
В частичке каждой  вздох мой или взгляд
Но бусинки души нельзя построить в ряд

Остановить нельзя и упорядочить
Лишь мчаться с ними будто бы играючи
И чувствовать, что силы на исходе
Их сдерживать, как рвущегося пса,
Что испытав однажды  дух свободы
На цепь посажен у хозяйского крыльца

Я чувствую – мне не сдержать их бег
Магниту моему не удержать движение
Из  «Я»  тюрьмы  - частичек «Я» побег
Неотвратим , как лавы извержение

Пусть раскачусь – галактики созвездием
Пусть растворюсь в неведомых пространствах
Ведь если миллионы «Я» не будут вместе,
Я в миллион миров отправлюсь странствовать!

----------


## Skadi

> Пусть раскачусь – галактики созвездием
> Пусть растворюсь в неведомых пространствах
> Ведь если миллионы «Я» не будут вместе,
> Я в миллион миров отправлюсь странствовать!


_Отправьте меня в странствие, пожалуйста!
В цепи галактик стать одним звеном, пожалуйста!
Холодных звёзд уколы пусть достанутся!
Отправьте меня в самый центр, пожалуйста!
Мне плохо...пустота в душе осталася...
Отправьте меня в звёздный мир, пожалуйста!
Где нет тепла, зачем достаться жалости?
Как хочется того, что нет...и малости...
Со мною нету странника...пожалуйста!_

----------


## Jerson

Класс!!! :Ok: Вы не пишите эстрадные стихи(назовем их так), в современной тематике?

----------


## Markovich

Цена любви


            О любви ты мечтала без муки, 
            Но не ходит одна Любовь- 
            С ней всегда ее верные слуги 
            Это-ревность, разлука и боль 
            И не могут они друг без друга 
            И за каждый глоток любви 
            Напоят ревность, боль и разлука 
            Терпкой горечью губы твои 
            Жизнью жестко расставлены цены 
            У любви есть своя цена 
            И за рук и за губ сплетенье 
            Заплатить нам придется сполна...

----------


## Markovich

Яд любви



            Я забыть себя тебе не дам! 
            Твой уют и твой покой разрушу 
            И вонжусь стихами прямо в душу 
            Словно в цель - забыть себя не дам! 

            Каждый стих- отравленной стрелою 
            Полетит к тебе - частичкою меня 
            Сном приснится, где мы вновь с тобою 
            На пороге ночи или дня 

            Он сперва как будь-то и не ранит, 
            Растекаясь в жилах словно кровь 
            Но в мгновение какое-то заставит 
            Думать обо мне моя любовь 

            Сладкой болью всю тебя наполнит 
            И тоской по нежности моей 
            Вдруг ,предательски, безжалостно напомнит 
            Вереницу солнечных тех дней...

----------


## Markovich

В храме Покрова снежного



В светлом храме Покрова снежного
Мне всенощную отстоять
Укрывает Господь землю грешную
Словно чадо любимое мать

Драгоценным покровом укутает
Как свою некрасивую дочь
Согрешившую,но не распутную
Чем еще ей он может помочь?

Снег спускается мягкими хлопьями
Как апостолы-фонари
То ли с посохами,то-ли с копьями
Службу править им до зари

В нимбах желтых,под снегом искрящихся
Как на древних святых образах
Молча просят у Господа жалости
К людям с тихой тоскою в глазах

Я в сугроб опущусь на колени
Помолюсь вместе с ними-дал Бог!
Никого не ударил по темени,
Никому не подставил  ног!

В светлом храме Покрова снежного
Мне всенощную отстоять
Укрывает Господь землю грешную,
Словно чадо любимое мать…

----------


## Markovich

Колдовство



На мне проклятие лежит
Той прошлой -  с черными глазами,
Она пророчила, что будет век прожит
Мой в одиночестве и полит весь слезами

Тогда беспечным был, хотя уже не юным
Коль умерла любовь, сомненьем не страдал
Что треснуло – не клеил, рвались струны
И новых встреч в душе, как видно ждал

Но колдовство свершилось, пустотою,
Наполнив душу мне и будто бы во сне
Стремлюсь уж не к любви, а лишь к покою-
Залечь на темном и глубоком  дне

Подводной лодкой, старой рыбой
Уйти поглубже, там где черный ил
Там царство тишины, там каменные глыбы
Там мой  глубокий и надежный  тыл

Ты брошена  судьбой – блесною новой марки
С особою блестящей чешуей
И я ,  забыв про все судьбы  «подарки»,
За крючья острые цепляюсь уж губой,

А может не губой, а душою,
Ее поранить несколько больней,
Но ты ее таранкою сухою
Не вешай на веревке у дверей…

----------


## Markovich

Женщина-скрипка                                                             



У скрипки и женщины общая суть
Природа  у них одна
В огонь и в воду за ними шагнуть
Мужчина готов всегда!

И линий волнующих тот же изгиб,
Талия, хрупкий стан…
Фраза : ”голос -как скрипка звучит”
С детства знакома нам

Можно как женщину –скрипку терзать
Грубостью и неуменьем,
Но не заставить волшебно  звучать,
Поставив ее на колени

Мастер колени приклонит сам,
Футляр открывая с дрожью
Улыбка скользнет по седым усам,
Погладит он дерева “кожу”

Нежно он скрипку приставит к щеке,
Вокруг тишина –до звона
И струн четырех –в умелой руке
Ее эрогенная зона

Музыка счастьем наполнит дом,
Слезы у всех на глазах
Каждому скрипка расскажет о том,
Чего не сказать в словах

Женщина – скрипка ,к ней тот же подход,
Силой ее не взять
Счастья добиться сможет лишь тот,
Кто счастье ей  сможет  дать!

----------


## Markovich

Памяти    жены…



Все, что осталось от тебя
Так это - прядь волос
Кольцо живое глажу я
Что в форме – Знак вопроса!

Твой запах им не уберечь
Лишь только цвет да блеск
Но ДНК твой код извлечь
Подзуживает Бес

Пусть не сегодня,пусть потом
Когда-нибудь, не скоро
Родишься снова летним днем
Как это будет здорово

Пусть не знакомая со мной,
Пускай - совсем чужая
Ты вырастешь моей женой,
Сама того не зная

И каждой клетки хромосома,
Как старый,добрый,верный пес
Меня узнает в час бессонный
Лишь по кольцу твоих волос…

----------


## Markovich

По    канату


                       Твое лицо – не из глянцевого журнала
                       С таким я справился бы еще
                       Словно с иконы старой восстала
                       Глаз глубина, алебастр щек

                       Лик такой поцелуй оскорбит,
                       На колени встав, на него лишь молиться
                       Крылья- брови  расправив, чайка парит
                       Над глазами-озерами  –  белая птица

                        Мне б нырнуть в глубину их ,да наверно нельзя
                        Ранним льдом их сковала неба серого проседь
                        Мы навстречу друг-другу, по канату скользя
                        Шаг за шагом идем в нашу Осень


                                        ПРИПЕВ 

                     По канату, по канату я иду ,забыв про страх
                     Я тебя не знал когда-то,я тебя всю жизнь искал                


                         И с каната шагнуть – друг от друга уйти
                         Нам нельзя – под ногами пропасть
                         Значит это судьба – по канату пройти
                         Мне в любовь Осень выдала пропуск

                         Вот касание рук – словно тока разряд
                         Напряженье в сто тысяч вольт
                         Теплых губ поцелуй, глаз любимых взгляд  
                         О, какая сладкая боль…

                         Нам устилает золотом дорожку Листопад
                         По ней вдвоем пройти – назад не возвратиться
                         И в золотом костре любви  сгореть я рад,
                         Чтоб Фениксом из пепла возродиться

----------


## Skadi

> _Музыка счастьем наполнит дом,
> Слезы у всех на глазах
> Каждому скрипка расскажет о том,
> Чего не сказать в словах
> 
> Женщина – скрипка ,к ней тот же подход,
> Силой ее не взять
> Счастья добиться сможет лишь тот,
> Кто счастье ей сможет дать!_


[IMG]http://*********ru/340062.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

Так важно – натянуть узду
         над пропастью



Ночь на исходе, утро зреет
Бессонной ночи жернова
Смолоть к рассвету не успеют
В душе засевшие слова

И фраз бессмысленных осколки
Под ноги – битым хрусталем
Метнет рассвет – как вазу с полки
Ведь что творим – не сознаем!

В душе любя, так больно словом
Бьём  наотмашь и сгоряча 
Побеги нежные сурово
Мы рубим в ярости с плеча

И тонких нитей паутинки,
Что нас с любимыми роднят
Мы рвем, недобрых слов дробинки
В сердца любимых  полетят

Так важно – натянуть узду над пропастью,
Рот удилами ярости порвав,
Вдруг осознать, что мы в ответе полностью
За то, что погубить готов наш непокорный нрав!

----------


## Skadi

> И тонких нитей паутинки,
> Что нас с любимыми роднят,
> Мы рвем. Недобрых слов дробинки
> В сердца любимых  полетят...


_Сердца ж любимых нам открыты!
Зачем же к ним мы так сердиты?
Мы губим тех, кто нас собой
Закроет пред любой бедой...
О, боги, что творится с нами?
Мы держим души под замками.
Замки ржавеют, души сохнут
И мы палим из ружей злостных..._

----------


## Markovich

Постой, не торопи судьбу…




                      Постой, постой, не торопи судьбу
                      Преодолеть нам нужно все поочередно – 
                      Томленье первых встреч, любовь – борьбу,
                      Где побеждает тот чье сердце от любви свободно

                      Весь трепет первых ласк, познанье телом тела      
                      Где каждая ложбинка – дом  родной
                      И родинка – как Родина сумела
                      Рабами тела сделать, как рабом   земли родной

                      Что нам отец и мать! Что старые друзья !
                      Когда манят знакомые объятия
                      И нарастающий восторг взорвется вдруг
                      Десятком мегатонн – распятием!
                      Крест тела твоего накрыт моим крестом,
                      На грани восприятия,
                      В попытке пережить тот счастья миг,
                      Что пережить нельзя

                      Но счастье – словно кровь из вен разрезанных уходит,
                      Слабеет пульс, туманный   гаснет взор
                      Любовь забытым псом в твоем сознанье,
                      как в пустынном доме бродит.
                      Ты начинаешь думать: Все, что было – вздор!

                      Куда как проще, лежа на диване ,
                      Стеною безразличья  оградив покой,
                      Бездельем упиваться и обреченную любовь
                      Звать – бурею в стакане,        
                      Гнать мысли – будь то ты хозяин, 
                      Что старого и верного коня приводит на убой.

----------


## Skadi

> Но счастье – словно кровь из вен разрезанных уходит


_Не надо вен...дарите волшебство!_

----------


## Markovich

Sir Paul McCartney на киевском майдане
Независимости






Великое чудо свершилось
В дождливый вечерний час
Толпа под зонтами молилась
Не дождинки –слезы из глаз
Миллион, может два – не считано
Только яблоку негде упасть
На такое ты Paul  рассчитывал?
На такую любовь и страсть?
Да, ты видел рук океаны
Отражался ты в море глаз,
Но любовь , как в глазах у мамы
Ты такую встречал хоть раз?
Взвился голос, знакомый с детства
Над толпою и время вспять
Ну куда нам от Beatles  деться?
В наших душах их песни спят
Не мертвы они, а заснули,
Ждали только вот этот миг
Что б  мы в душу свою заглянули,
В душу голос чтобы проник
На площади с детства исхоженной,
Я не верю своим глазам,
ОН стоит в рубашонке  розовой
И наверно – не верит сам
На Майдане счастливые лица 
От дождя и от слез блестят
Что один ты из Beatles  пробился
Лица эти – за песни простят
John   и  George  подпоют тебе с Ringo
Как тогда – много лет назад
Вас живых я  всех вижу в обнимку,
Ты – друзей переживший солдат!
Эта песня для Johna , ты молвил
Ливерпульский привычный дождь
Барабанил о наши головы,
Хоть мы в Киеве, ну и что ж ?

----------


## Markovich

Запахи детства




Дым струится над трубою, воздух серебрист
Иисус  с иконы старой строго смотрит вниз 
На дровах огонь танцует, искорки трещат
Из горшка, что в печке - тянет запахом борща


Керосина теплый дух на веранде старой
И коромысло в углу выглядит усталым
На ослоне деревянном  в ведрах корка льда
Я картинку, что из детства, вижу иногда


Кошка морду лапкой моет, в миске молоко
Под стеной – мешки с мукою, на душе легко
Тетка доит, бок коровий подперев плечом
Струи белые в подойник бьются горячо


Поросята , морды спрятав по уши в ведро,
Дружно чавкают- когда то было да прошло
Нету тетки и коровы, кошки тоже нет
Только запах керосина, да утраты след…

----------


## Лев

> Иисус с иконы старой строго смотрит вниз


Великий каббалист, отвергнутый "учёным" людом,
Принявший подвиг свой и ставший пред судом
Народа Книги, что в словесном блуде
Хулил и обвинял Иисуса в том,
Что он нарушил их закон.

Кто ты? Толпа кричала...
Сын человеческий - ответ простой,
Но есть во мне духовное начало:
То Бог-отец, Бог-сын, Бог-дух святой.
В святом вот в этом триединстве
В Любви и Радости Смиренья пребываю.
Так женщина с детьми должна быть в материнстве...
Тому и вас учу быть в этом на пороге Рая.

Простыми, ясными словами
Повествовал Иисус о том,
Что писано толстенными томами
И не нарушил, а соблюл Закон.

C наступающим Рождеством Христовым!

----------


## Markovich

Небольшой шухер!!!

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо, Лев!

Приятно ,что заходите, да еще с таким прекрасным рождественским подарком!
(Стихотворение отличное!)
                            С наступающими праздниками!!!
                                         Markovich

----------


## Markovich

Связь с прошлым…



Края, что были мне родными
Где рос, где детство все прошло
Однажды стали вдруг чужими
Как это все произошло?
Как это все могло случиться?
В моей душе порвалась нить
Я с прошлым мог соединиться
Обрыв нельзя восстановить
Нить - как канат стальной составлена
Из тонких нитей-близких мне
Со звоном рвущихся хрустальным
При каждом похоронном дне
Уходят люди , рвутся  нити
Пустеет мир и вся Земля
Ведь каждый человек – Событие!
Ведь каждый человек – не зря!
И пустоту нельзя заполнить
Без глаз родных – так трудно жить,
И в наших силах – лишь запомнить,
И свыше сил – все изменить…




               Зв`язок  з  минулим...
    (не дословный перевод на украинский язык)




Місця, де промайнула юність
Дитинства радощі і сумом повні дні
Обличчям незнайомим обернулось,
Що гірко посміхається мені
Як статися могло це, де причина?
Я відповіді й досі не знайшов
Урвалась враз струна - доріженька єдина
Що нею я з минулого прийшов
Струна – то дріт, з ниток сталевих в`ється
Міцні вони, аж доки всі живі,
Кого люблю, а як  життя урветься,
Одна з ниток урветься на зорі
Відходять в забуття близькі мої і рвуться
Нитки одна по одній, плине час
Ну а місця - вже іншім достаються
Як декорації для інших, не для нас
Людина кожна – Всесвіт і подія!
У світ приходить у потрібний час,
А як піде, зарадити не вмієм
І замінити – зась! Тих , хто пішов від нас

----------


## Skadi

> И пустоту нельзя заполнить
> Без глаз родных – так трудно жить,
> И в наших силах – лишь запомнить,
> И свыше сил – все изменить…


_А жить-то надо - так Всевышний
Распорядился. Что ж, живу
И по возможности всем ближним
Себя дарю - как уж могу.
А память всё забыть не может
Такие милые глаза...
И монотонно гложет, гложет
И всё зовёт под образа..._

----------


## Skadi

> Ведь каждый человек – Событие!
> Ведь каждый человек – не зря!


_У каждого - прекрасный мир,
Который внутренним зовётся,
Питает душу эликсир -
Бессмертье творчеству даётся._

----------


## ANDREAS26

Markovich,

Классные  у  вас  стихи. :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

Маме…




Мама, моя старая мама,
Ты девочкой стала, я – строгим отцом
Я тебя пожурю, все за то, что не вовремя ешь
Или стелишь постель , иль с улыбкой усталой,
Не дослушав беседы, уснешь,
Спор закончив привычным концом
Я сержусь иногда, забывая,
Как терпенья полна и добра
В детстве, помнишь, моя дорогая
Коротала со мной вечера
Как выслушивала терпеливо
Лепет детский – пустые слова
Все прощала, чему – то учила
Как была ты спокойна, мудра
Что ж теперь поменялись ролями
Нынче  мне уж  ночами не спать
Домик наш – за лесами-полями,
Где живешь ты одна – вспоминать
Вся семья твоя – кошки да козы
И тревожась,  здоров ли сынок?
Кошке серой, что только с мороза
Ты письма прочитаешь листок
Дескать, как он там в городе мается ?
Что-то писем не пишет давно
Кошка слушает и умывается
А в ответ лишь мурчанье одно…

----------


## Аркан

> Края, что были мне родными
> Где рос, где детство все прошло
> Однажды стали вдруг чужими
> Как это все произошло?
> Как это все могло случиться?
> В моей душе порвалась нить
> Я с прошлым мог соединиться
> Обрыв нельзя восстановить
> Нить - как канат стальной составлена
> ...


Это меня трогает! Это о нашем возрасте! Может быть что и сочиню!

----------


## Markovich

Я как туча стихами ...





            Я как туча стихами на землю прольюсь 
            В жаркий, солнцем пропитанный полдень 
            Лужей полной стихов на пути окажусь, 
            Что тобою не раз уже пройден 
            Каплей я дождевой пробегу по стеклу 
            Застучу я неистовым градом 
            Раскачусь дальним громом, зарницей мелькну 
            Как сказать мне тебе - я рядом! 
            Я тебя обнимаю руками дождя 
            И целую мокрыми листьями 
            Под зонтом не спасешься  ты от меня 
            Я читаю все твои мысли, 
            Я порывистым ветром поглажу тебя, 
            Прикоснусь к тебе яблони веткою, 
            Но с досадой на серое небо глядя, 
            Ты о ласках моих не ведаешь 
            Вдруг увидишь ты в неба серого мгле 
            Серых  глаз моих ласковый росчерк 
            Зонт отбросишь, себя отдавая мне 
            О дальнейшем не думая очень.

----------


## Markovich

Захарыч!
Всегда Вам рад!

            Markovich

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Мне холодно…
                           (песня)


                 Мне холодно, так одиноко
                 Этим вечером, этой ночью
                 Ты так далеко от меня, километры прочно
                 Нас разлучают, 
                 Расстоянья всегда длиннее ночью  
                 Холодной одинокой ночью
                 На зеркале моем еще вчера
                 Ты вывела :  «Прощай!!!» -
                 Помадой алой – словно кровью
                 Я твой автограф сохраню –не смою!
                 Но я ему не верю, так  и  знай! 

                                Припев
                 Я помню тебя не глазами – руками
                 Я помню тебя не глазами – губами
                 Щеки заплаканной – прикасаньем
                 И стука твоих каблуков – угасаньем!


                 Не уходи, умоляю, останься!
                 Этот вечер судьбы мне подарком достался
                 Не уходи, ты успеешь еще
                 Высушат губы пусть слезы со щек!
                 Минута с тобой 
                 Пусть растянется в вечность
                 Руки мои – тебя не отпустят
                 Знакомый духов аромат лечит
                 Душу мою от привычной грусти
                 Не отпущу ! Не проси - не мечтай
                 Руки мои – мне больше не слуги!
                 Не хотят тебя отпускать, узнав
                 Такие вот непослушные руки…

                                  Припев

----------


## Markovich

Я   вернулся,  Ленка!

                                   (песня)

                     Я вернулся Ленка – узнал меня наш двор
                     Я такой же только шире стали плечи
                     Я вернулся Ленка, почему отводишь взор?
                     Это ложь , что время раны лечит!

                     Два года пролетело – каким то серым сном
                     Я оживал, твои читая письма
                     Скамейка наша мокнет в сквере под дождем-
                     Последний островок из прошлой жизни

                                              Припев

                     Неужто мы чужие, мы совсем чужие?
                     Дождик   по любви по нашей слезы льет
                     Так не бывает, Ленка, чтобы души вдруг родные
                     Не ближе стали, а наоборот!

                     Неужто ты забыла Ленка наши вечера
                     Которые тянулись до рассвета
                     Все  это было Ленка будто бы вчера,
                     Но ты молчишь и значит – нет  ответа!

                                                Припев   

                      А ты такая же, лишь чуточку взрослей
                      И красота твоя  изысканней и тоньше
                      Ты и сегодня для меня из всех людей
                      Любимый самый человек и даже больше

                      Смущенно прикрываешь обручальное кольцо 
                      Кто тот, который у меня тебя украл?
                      Его не трону – к счастью своему он стал уже отцом
                      Сынишка твой ого отцом своим назвал!

                      Желаю счастья Ленка,  мне  так  жаль,
                      Что для меня в судьбе твоей нет места
                      Уеду я, чтоб заглушить тоску свою печаль
                      Но знай, в душе ты навсегда моя невеста 

                                                Припев

----------


## Markovich

Когда состарился мой пес



Когда состарился мой пес,в деревню,к старикам
Я навсегда его увез,чтоб умирал он там
Хоть не хватало мне его,я жил –как до него
И только в миске молоко-сжимало сердце,жгло

Ему гораздо  лучше там-себя я убеждал,
А он,писали мне,меня все время будто ждал
И не дождался,вот конверт мне серый  лег на стол
«Его уж нет,зарыт в саду-где яблонь старых стон»

Мне холмик новый в том саду никак не обойти
И слов прощенья для себя никак мне не найти
Ну  умер старый пес,ну чтож-когда-то все умрем,
Что предавать друзей  нельзя,когда-нибудь поймем!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Когда состарился мой пес


*Markovich*,[IMG]http://*********ru/365351.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/365351.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/365351.gif[/IMG] :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_УХОЖУ  ИЗ  СТИХОВ -
ПРОЩАЙТЕ!_

----------


## Лев

> УХОЖУ ИЗ СТИХОВ -
> ПРОЩАЙТЕ!


Только из жизни не уходи...:frown:

----------


## Markovich

> _УХОЖУ  ИЗ  СТИХОВ -
> ПРОЩАЙТЕ!_


Тебя будет не хватать!
:frown:

----------


## Markovich

> _УХОЖУ  ИЗ  СТИХОВ -
> ПРОЩАЙТЕ!_


 

                 Мне холодно, так одиноко
                 Этим вечером, этой ночью
                 Ты так далеко от меня, километры прочно
                 Нас разлучают, 
                 Расстоянья всегда длиннее ночью  
                 Холодной одинокой ночью
                 На зеркале моем еще вчера
                 Ты вывела :  «Прощай!!!» -
                 Помадой алой – словно кровью
                 Я твой автограф сохраню –не смою!
                 Но я ему не верю, так  и  знай! 
                 Я помню тебя не глазами – руками
                 Я помню тебя не глазами – губами
                 Щеки заплаканной – прикасаньем
                 И стука твоих каблуков – угасаньем!
                 Не уходи, умоляю, останься!
                 Этот вечер судьбы мне подарком достался
                 Не уходи, ты успеешь еще
                 Высушат губы пусть слезы со щек!
                 Минута с тобой 
                 Пусть растянется в вечность
                 Руки мои – тебя не отпустят
                 Знакомый духов аромат лечит
                 Душу мою от привычной грусти
                 Не отпущу ! Не проси - не мечтай
                 Руки мои – мне больше не слуги!
                 Не хотят тебя отпускать, узнав
                 Такие вот непослушные руки…


                                Markovich
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Анастасия, я польщен!!!
                      Markovich

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Прощай ,Вельзевул!



            Любовь мне вбили-колом осиновым, 
            Руки на площади растянув, 
            В грудь-осколком сосульки синей 
            Вонзилась как меч.Я Вельзевул! 

            В детстве чертенком был маленьким,хилым 
            К чертям собачим-бегал играть 
            Кто может еще с улыбкой счастливой, 
            В любви признаваясь,хвостом вилять? 

            В школе учили-как делать гадости 
            По предательству-на дом уроков гора 
            Учили хамству и непорядочности- 
            Когда наступила взросленья пора 

            Мне трудно давались обманы и хитрости 
            И зависти выпады из-за угла 
            И чертовой маме непросто вырастить 
            Из мальчика чистого - демона зла 

            И всеже сумел я нечистым вырасти 
            Копыта раздвоенные-вместо ног 
            И запахов серы с болотной сыростью 
            Меня окружает устойчивый смог 

            За тысячи лет,что в аду я нежился 
            Я все перепробовал,что ни возьми 
            Зло и Добро на весах своих взвешивая, 
            Всевышний проигрывал мне-Черт возьми! 

            И брал я не раз с невеселой улыбкой 
            От любви лишь подальше держался всегда 
            И не было это конечно ошибкой 
            Любовь - это смерть для Империи зла! 

            Она побеждает злость и обиду 
            Покрепче она-чем зависть и боль 
            И как же себя я сейчас ненавижу 
            За то,что изведать решил любовь! 

            Любовь мне вбили -колом осиновым, 
            Руки на площади растянув, 
            В грудь-осколком сосульки синей 
            Вонзилась как меч.Прощай,Вельзевул!

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
Здравствуйте!
Выдалось таки время посетить Вашу страницу,давно собирался я это сделать.
Спасибо Вам за замечательные стихи,глубокие и чувственные.Большинство наверняка может зазвучать в песнях,что бывает отнюдь не так часто,даже с хорошими стихами.Есть у Вас этот песенный слог,ёмкость фразы и чёткость образа.
С удовольствием прочитал всё - есть просто потрясающие вещи.
С уважением,Оскар.

----------


## Markovich

Андрогин - третий пол (мифическое существо), его нельзя назвать мужским или женским. У Платона в "Пире" в речи Аристофана можно узнать, что давным-давно все люди были андрогинами — двуполыми и круглыми ("круглый" в понятии древних означало "совершенство"). Андрогины всегда были счастливы, самодостаточны, ничего не просили у богов, не приносили им жертв, что ослабляло власть богов. Богам были не нужны такие сильные люди. И тогда творец разгневался на них и отдал приказ - рассечь каждого человека-андрогина пополам. Разъяренный громовержец Зевс взял в руки острый меч, а затем рассек одного человека-андрогина за другим пополам и бросил в кучу. Когда же он закончил свою работу, каждая половина стала жадно стремиться к тому, чтобы найти половинку, с которой она была разлучена. Найдя друг друга, половинки радостно обнимались, целовались, сплетались и страстно желали срастись, но у них ничего не получалось. Но и найти свою половинку удавалось не каждому...



                                Андрогин – третий пол, не мужчина – не женщина
                                В оболочке одной они оба  помещены
                                Были счастливы всегда, вечно неразлучны     
                                На богов наплевать – им вдвоем не скучно
                                Не молились вовсе, жертв не приносили,
                                На коленях стоя, счастья не просили
                                Были счастливы и так, им никто не нужен
                                Каждый был сам себе и женой и мужем
                                Рассердились боги – Зевсу дан приказ
                                Разрубить чтоб каждого – словно ананас
                                На две половинки, чтоб от плоти плоть,
                                Спинка  чтоб от спинки, так решил Господь
                                Зевс приказ исполнил, очень острый меч
                                Рассекает каждого ,что его беречь?
                                Всех их в кучу сбросил, выполнив приказ
                                Но не боль им  главное  и не кровь – как раз
                                Ищет половинка каждая – свою
                                «Где моя кровинка? Дайте мне мою!»
                                Ну а те ,что встретились, им сростись опять бы  
                                Только не получится вместе быть без свадьбы
                                Ищут половинки до сих пор друг – друга
                                Я из кучи вытащу – протяни лишь руку!

----------


## Skadi

_Великий громовержец Зевс
Сидел в Олимпии на троне,
Был чудом из семи чудес -
Держал он Нику на ладони.
Эх, постоять бы Никой той,
Пушинкой на руке могучей
И наслаждаться высотой -
Подарком Бога, что всех лучше!_

----------


## Markovich

SSSSSkade!
 Ты не ушла,осталась?
   Это здорово!Умри на этом форуме.
               Но через много-много лет!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> SSSSSkade!
>  Ты не ушла,осталась?
>    Это здорово!Умри на этом форуме.
>                Но через много-много лет!


_Я не смогла уйти -
Тепло в моей груди.
Стихи люблю и тех,
Кто дружбы дарит смех!_ 
:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Не уходи, ты успеешь еще
>                  Высушат губы пусть слезы со щек!
>                  Минута с тобой 
>                  Пусть растянется в вечность
>                  Руки мои – тебя не отпустят...


_Да разве возможность уйти
Не исключаем в пути?
А если путь не одинок,
И рядом другой огонёк,
Что рад поддержать и согреть,
Чтоб горечь не мучила впредь?
Вдвоём не замёрзнуть в пути,
Вдвоём веселее светить!
Путь Млечный слегка удивится -
Когда же успели спуститься
Звезды две из белого шлейфа,
Похожих на маленьких эльфов?
Там, в выси, ему невдомёк,
Как греет двойной огонёк :smile:_

----------


## Markovich

Любовь и телом обладанье
  (по-английски – sex).

     ( трактат)

Любовь – недуг смертельный,                    
Что в результате дарит жизнь
Пожар ,безумие, наслажденье,
Сон сладкий, состояние души,

Идея – fix,навязчивая паранойя
И невозможность думать о другом,
Как скрипка лишь с одной струною,
Все мысли об одном!

Любовь без обладанья телом - пытка
Так путнику, что жаждою томим 
В пустыне  солнцем раскаленной
Дразня вином, напиться не дадим

Любовь сравню с вином,
Как и вино любовь приносит наслажденье
Любить и пить вино нельзя «с умом»
Любовь как и вино – то наважденье

Расплатой за вино придет похмелья  мука
То скромная цена в сравнении с платой
                                               за любовь          
Заплатишь за нее ты гордостью своей,
                               страданием от разлуки,
Утраченный покой и ревность портят  кровь

Любовь не утолить как жажду, 
                                              пригубив бокал,
Все новых жертв алтарь любви 
                                           ждет ненасытный,
Сегодня – золота презренного металл,
А завтра –забвения друзей  вдруг пожелает
                                                голос скрытный

Даешь чем больше - меньше ценится оно
К подаркам привыкают  быстро
Любовь как и вино бывает выпита до дна
И отрезвление от любви  пронзит как выстрел

О цепи брачных уз! Когда любовь ушла
Как тяжелы вы, как прочны невыносимо!
А тело о котором грезил, превратилось
                                           вдруг в кошмар
И ты судьбе  за каждый день, что без него 
                                 готов сказать «спасибо»







За муки  и страдания от любви награда – тело!
О тело девичье,   прекрасно в юные года!
Пик наслажденья телом  – заставить чтобы тело пело,
От ласк изнемогая, просило новых, ненасытное всегда

От жажды умирает человек
Любовь без наслажденья телом умирает
Пересыхание родников приводит к смерти рек,
А несчастливая любовь недолгою бывает

А можно ль телом наслаждаться без любви?
Без мук душевных, без счастливых грез, мечтаний ?
Тому примеров тьма из жизней прожитых людьми
Счастливых тем, что рук дарило прикасанье 

«Любовь» за деньги- вот еще пример
Ты, заплатив, без всех прелюдий  долгих
Получишь тело, форму выбрав и размер
И наслаждение твое для тела будет – долгом

Да!... Будет равнодушно купленное тело 
К твоей судьбе, но не к твоим рукам!
И если Мастер ты и действуешь умело
Разжечь несложно страсть, коль тело молодо пока

Космически прекрасна тела нагота!
Самодостаточность ее так явно очевидна,
Коль есть любовь – прекрасно! Нет –тогда
Мы сладкий плод съедим, и безразличье к нам
                             Не будет так обидно.

А те тела, которые за деньги покупают,
Как правило, прекрасней и стройней
Их ласки в памяти хранят, не забывают 
Не думая о том, что вереница их поклонников 
                                день ото дня длиннее

Итак, итог мы подведем всем спорам долгим!
Любовь и тела зов – то не одно и то же!
Любовь без обладанья телом проживет недолго,
А тело без любви дарить нам наслажденье может!

----------


## Лев

> Любовь без обладанья телом проживет недолго,
> А тело без любви дарить нам наслажденье может!


Но есть Любовь Божественного Света,
Живёт без времени в душе Поэта,
Создавшего сей Мир. Без тела жив
Везде и всюду... Ну, как тебе мотив?

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> За муки  и страдания от любви награда – тело!
> О тело девичье,   прекрасно в юные года!
> Пик наслажденья телом  – заставить чтобы тело пело,
> От ласк изнемогая, просило новых, ненасытное всегда
> 
> От жажды умирает человек
> Любовь без наслажденья телом умирает
> Пересыхание родников приводит к смерти рек,
> А несчастливая любовь недолгою бывает


*Markovich*,вот эта часть точная подводка, а дальше... что то из области рабынь тела, не совсем верная подводка, в чём то перебор...мне так кажется, могу быть не права, не была в этой шкурке.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Лев*,речь ведь о мужчине и женщине и о их духовных чувствах любви, а тело в награду за любовь, как добавление к чувствам. В противном случае не долюбившие чувства получатся......хотя вам это уже не грозит...извините :frown:

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia102*,
 Неужто я не понимаю 
 О чём ведётся речь?
 Я о Любви Его слагаю
 Стихи - ты не перечь.
 Сергей поймёт - он Мудрый,
 Ты молода и горяча
 С годами всё пройдёт. И я не чуждый
 Был тому, рубил с плеча...
 Любил я плотью и душою -
 Да, то любовь, не скрою.
 Но есть Любовь, что дарит нам
 Всевышний. В Его войди ты Храм...

----------


## Skadi

> О цепи брачных уз! Когда любовь ушла
> Как тяжелы вы, как прочны невыносимо!
> А тело о котором грезил, превратилось
>                                            вдруг в кошмар
> И ты судьбе  за каждый день, что без него 
>                                  готов сказать «спасибо»


_Возможно, дело всё в утрате новизны?
Фантазия вдруг с ленью подружилась...
Невесты платье на второй день белизны
Всегда лишается - так истина сложилась.
Любовь уходит с возрастом? не верю!
Скорей, тогда влюблённость то была
Мужчины с возрастом одно не разумеют:
Раз выпил сок, осталась банка из стекла!_

----------


## Markovich

> _Великий громовержец Зевс
> Сидел в Олимпии на троне,
> Был чудом из семи чудес -
> Держал он Нику на ладони.
> Эх, постоять бы Никой той,
> Пушинкой на руке могучей
> И наслаждаться высотой -
> Подарком Бога, что всех лучше!_


SSSSSSKade Спасибо! Так красиво написала,а еще хотела " Уходить из стихов"
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
                            Markovich
 :Ha:

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Ах, Серёженька-Сергей!
 С каждым разом молодеет.
 Вьются девицы вокруг -
 Хороводом из подруг:smile:

 В какую тему ни зайду,
Везде я Мастера найду.
Растут в творениях Поэты -
Благодарю я вас за это...

----------


## Skadi

> SSSSSSKade Спасибо! Так красиво написала,а еще хотела " Уходить из стихов"
> 
>                             Markovich


_Спасибо Вам, Сергей,
За добрые слова!
С друзьями веселей!
В Вас друга я нашла :smile:_

----------


## Markovich

> Но есть Любовь Божественного Света,
> Живёт без времени в душе Поэта,
> Создавшего сей Мир. Без тела жив
> Везде и всюду... Ну, как тебе мотив?


Любовь - понятье многолико!
От малого и до великого,
Люблю конфеты,Родину люблю,
Люблю на солнышке погреться,
Или "Люблю..." в ответ на предложение 
                           руки и сердца
Вопрос я ставил уже-
Любовь я рассмотрел лишь ту,
Что горы рушит!
Любовь мужчины к женщине
И женщины к мужчине
Увы,на все смотрел я однобоко 
По простой причине - 
Мужчина я и мыслю как мужчина...



А любим ли мы яблоки "Вообще"?
Чудесный плод - так сочен,ароматен!
Прекрасен внешне,вкус приятен,
Как много чудных слов о яблоке
Могли бы мы сказать
И вспомнить Евы яблоко
(Чтоб за такой пустяк - так наказать!)
Но если мы прийдем на рынок,
То выбирать уж станем без ужимок
Все яблоки переберем,внимательно осмотрим
Понюхаем,надкусим и выбор лишь потом одобрим!
И с женщинами так же поступаем!
(Беда лишь в том - наивны мы 
и думаем,что мы их выбираем)




   Лев,большое спасибо за стих!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

                   Markovich

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*,
>  Ах, Серёженька-Сергей!
>  С каждым разом молодеет.
>  Вьются девицы вокруг -
>  Хороводом из подруг:smile:
> 
>  В какую тему ни зайду,
> Везде я Мастера найду.
> Растут в творениях Поэты -
> Благодарю я вас за это...


И на пластические операции тратиться не надо-
Про любовь пишу-дедушке не к лицу!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Pivo: 

     Markovich

----------


## Markovich

> _Возможно, дело всё в утрате новизны?
> Фантазия вдруг с ленью подружилась...
> Невесты платье на второй день белизны
> Всегда лишается - так истина сложилась.
> Любовь уходит с возрастом? не верю!
> Скорей, тогда влюблённость то была
> Мужчины с возрастом одно не разумеют:
> Раз выпил сок, осталась банка из стекла!_


Осталась банка из стекла? Да в том то все и дело -
Что пить из банки много лет подряд мужчинам надоело!
Не банку хочется,хрустальный чтоб бокал
Сжимала ночью новогоднею рука!

 :flower: :smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Осталась банка из стекла? Да в том то все и дело -
> Что пить из банки много лет подряд мужчинам надоело!
> Не банку хочется,хрустальный чтоб бокал
> Сжимала ночью новогоднею рука!
> 
> :smile:


_Хрустальный ведь тоже мутнеет бокал -
Так время стирает страстей всех накал.
Морщины...куда же нам деться от них?
Годам не подвластен лишь вечности стих!_

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*,вот эта часть точная подводка, а дальше... что то из области рабынь тела, не совсем верная подводка, в чём то перебор...мне так кажется, могу быть не права, не была в этой шкурке.


Анастасия,Свет мой,Детка!
Поверь мне -разбираюсь я в кокетках
Нет перебора и ошибки нет в моей "подводке"
Коль я пишу трактат,то тему изучил
Как дно морское капитан подлоки
Да,каюсь я,цинизма был налет,
Он с опытом приходит,
Я опыты провел все на себе,
Отслеживал я как любовь уходит
И ненависть встречал не раз в глазах,
Где ожидал любовь увидеть
И равнодушие, взамен того, чтоб ненавидеть
И тел рабыни не всегда за баксы
Бывает иногда с врагом живут с печатью ЗАГСа
И это плюс тебе,что ты считаешь перебором,
Знать Бог тебя хранил,
Лишь об одном скажу тебе с укором:
Ты Льва обидела,а с ним и всех мужчин-
"...Хотя уже Вам это не грозит..."
Ты ошибаешся с суровым приговором,
Ведь Лев - поэт,поэты не стареют от морщин,
Но думаю,что он тебя простит,
Поскольку силу красоты и власть ее постиг.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

> _Хрустальный ведь тоже мутнеет бокал -
> Так время стирает страстей всех накал.
> Морщины...куда же нам деться от них?
> Годам не подвластен лишь вечности стих!_


Когда бокал хрустальный помутнеет
Я пить не стану из него,на счастье разобъю
Прозрачным должен быть бокал,
Чтоб видеть - как вино алеет
Иначе пить его я вскоре разлюблю

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
SSSSSkade,спасибо за красивые строки!

                 Markovich

----------


## Markovich

Гадание по ромашке




            Твой голос-как подснежник, 
            Пробивший кору льда 
            Тревогой зазвеневший, 
            Мне дарят провода 

            Сквозь толщу расстояний 
            Он-солнечным лучом 
            Разлуки,расставанья- 
            Все будь-то нипочем 

            Одно тебя тревожит 
            Ромашек нет сейчас 
            И любит иль не любит 
            Ромашки промолчат 

            Но вот четверостишьем 
            Исписанный листок 
            Он от ромашки сникшей 
            Опавший лепесток 

            Возьми его в ладони 
            И в нем ответ найди 
            В любовь мою как в море 
            Ты босиком войди...

----------


## Skadi

> Когда бокал хрустальный помутнеет
> Я пить не стану из него,на счастье разобъю


_Тогда уж лучше быть вином, а не бокалом,
Чтоб согревать мужское тело изнутри,
Чтоб напитать его таким накалом,
Чтоб никогда не разучился он любить!
_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Лишь об одном скажу тебе с укором:
> Ты Льва обидела,а с ним и всех мужчин-
> "...Хотя уже Вам это не грозит..."


Слава те были не обидны,
Он намекал о том не раз,
Стихами мы с ним говорили,
Духовный дан ему наказ.  :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

> _Тогда уж лучше быть вином, а не бокалом,
> Чтоб согревать мужское тело изнутри,
> Чтоб напитать его таким накалом,
> Чтоб никогда не разучился он любить!
> _


SSSSSkade.Cдаюсь!
Конечно,женщина - Вино,а не "посуда"!
( к стати в своем трактате я сравниваю любовь(читай женщину) с вином)

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Спасибо,
                                 Markovich

----------


## Skadi

> Cдаюсь!
> Конечно,женщина - Вино,а не "посуда"!


_Вот то-то же! вином мужчина пьян,
Огнём в крови бывает рьян,
Когда он женщиною вдохновлён!
Тогда и счастьем опьянён :smile:_

----------


## Лев

> Ты Льва обидела,а с ним и всех мужчин-


Давно я понял, что обиды
Ломают тело, душу рвут.
Ну, а словесные корриды
Воспринимаю я как флуд:smile:

----------


## Markovich

> Давно я понял, что обиды
> Ломают тело, душу рвут.
> Ну, а словесные корриды
> Воспринимаю я как флуд:smile:


И правильно!
Лучше стихотворение за это время написать.
Хотя,с другой стороны....
:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

В  канун Рождества



Так хочется красивой сказки
В канун святого Рождества
Чтоб запах хвои, снеди разной
И ощущенье колдовства
И терпкий запах мандаринов
И тонкий аромат свечей
И словно пригоршни рубинов –
Огни среди густых ветвей
Иль капельки ультрамарина
Как знаки – дальним поездам
На полустанках нелюдимых,
Что проезжать я так устал
И звери золотом сияют
И яблоко, что жалко в рот
Его по блюдцу лишь пускают
И видят, что произойдет
И лукоморье – где-то рядом
И кот все по цепи идет
И новый год всегда наградой
За все, что в нем произойдет…

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Markovich*,с Рождеством!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Так хочется красивой сказки
> В канун святого Рождества
> Чтоб запах хвои, снеди разной
> И ощущенье колдовства
> И терпкий запах мандаринов
> И тонкий аромат свечей
> И словно пригоршни рубинов –
> Огни среди густых ветвей...


_Как хочется, так, значит, будет -
Желанье в Рождество - закон!
В домашнем находясь уюте,
Вы загадаете его под перезвон
Курантов, и вмиг чудо оживёт!
Оно Вас точно в год Быка найдёт!
_:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/372395.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*,с Рождеством!!!


C Рождеством!!!
Счастья,Любви в Новом Году!!!

 Markovich

----------


## Markovich

Расстояние в один стих



            Мы отмеряем наши дни-не днями 
            Как расстоянье друг от друга,а стихами 
            Сегодня я на стих приблизился к тебе, 
            Я подошел на стих к своей судьбе 

            Но ты отодвигаешся на стих 
            Стих за стихом уходишь,голос стих 
            Стих шум шагов и растворился в тишине 
            Твой образ лишь в стихах остался мне...

----------


## Skadi

_У расстоянья есть хозяин - человек.
Захочет он - начнёт стихов разбег,
Чтоб сузить расстоянье до улыбки
И до нажатия на кнопочку "спасибо!"
_

----------


## Лев

> Чтоб сузить расстоянье до улыбки
> И до нажатия на кнопочку "спасибо!"


Я вижу часто - пишут тут "спасибки":smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Я вижу часто - пишут тут "спасибки"


_Так ведь, "спасибо" ставят там,
Аплодисменты где стихам :smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Так ведь, "спасибо" ставят там,
> Аплодисменты где стихам





> Я вижу часто - пишут тут "спасибки"


Где душу рвут и рвут на части,
В которых плен и много счастья,
Где смысл важен,а не рифма,
И пусть всего четверостийше.
Но ранит сердце,тело ноет,
Всех нас в "поля небес" уводит,
И так вдруг хочется пожить,
Не всё же Львам одним флудить!!!

----------


## Markovich

> _У расстоянья есть хозяин - человек.
> Захочет он - начнёт стихов разбег,
> Чтоб сузить расстоянье до улыбки
> И до нажатия на кнопочку "спасибо!"
> _


Быть может я упрек увидел,
Где вовсе не было того,
Мне кажется "спасибкой" я обидел
Стих ею заменив,а ты ждала его

Коль так - прости,лень мне дорогу перешла
                            Но этой пошлой кнопкой
Я передать хотел почтение и любовь
Я от стихов твоих пьянею как от водки
И повторять не устаю их вновь и вновь
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

> Где душу рвут и рвут на части,
> В которых плен и много счастья,
> Где смысл важен,а не рифма,
> И пусть всего четверостийше.
> Но ранит сердце,тело ноет,
> Всех нас в "поля небес" уводит,
> И так вдруг хочется пожить,
> Не всё же Львам одним флудить!!!


Анастасия!  Анастасия!
За теплые слова твои - Спасибо!
Но души рвать стихом - не мой удел,
Я б душу как котенка в руки взять хотел

К щеке своей прижать,погладить
Чтоб стих мой скромный душу обогрел,
Я ей налил бы в блюдце молока и Бога ради,
Лезть в душу никогда бы не посмел...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Я передать хотел почтение и любовь
> Я от стихов твоих пьянею как от водки
> И повторять не устаю их вновь и вновь


_Умеете Вы женщине 
Улыбку подарить,
Умеете Вы вовремя 
"Спасибо" говорить,
Словами строчки ладить,
Что истинной усладой
Для слуха служат тем,
Кто их читает в теме_

----------


## Markovich

Паутина…



                            С миром был связан я сотнями нитей
                            Эй, осторожнее! Эй, не порвите их!
                            Ниткою прочной – с милою девочкой,
                            Ниткой второй – с распустившейся вербочкой,
                            С утром туманным, с лугом росистым
                            С небом, вечерней порой – золотистым
                            Нитями связан с отцом был и с матерью
                            Эх, не порвать бы их, быть повнимательней
                            С домом  где вырос я – где мои нити? 
                            Эй, осторожнее! Эй, не порвите их!
                            Бойтесь порвать их – ведь с каждой оборванной
                            Жизнь ваша станет слегка обворованной
                            Лица знакомые – вдруг растворятся
                            В памяти вашей –не повторяться!
                            Вдруг вам не вспомнится детства минуты
                            Не было в прошлом совсем их как будь-то   
                            Нитей обрывы все чаще случаются
                            Как мне связать их? Не получается…

----------


## Markovich

Королевы снежной сон


Первый снег – деревья в инее
Королевы снежной сон
Помнишь были мы счастливыми
Под сосулек перезвон

Нас метель – как занавескою
Белой  мантией укрыв,
Все шептала: Будьте дерзкими
И бросала – как в прорыв

Мы в любви не знали хитрости
Минным полем – напрямик
Мы любви не дали вырасти
Мы ее сгубили  вмиг

Нам ее беречь бы ,пестовать
Нам ее б жалеть – как дочь
Нам ее считать бы детскою
Попытаться ей помочь

Только мы – как взрослой бабе ей
Навалили полный воз
Ничего- мол, а не надо бы
Нагружать ее всерьез

Неокрепшая, нестойкая-
К жизни каверзам слаба
Хрустнула тростинка тонкая
И не склеишь без следа

Много зим прошло – проехало
И метелей пронеслось
Та любовь – была лишь вехою,
Что мечталось  -  не сбылось…

----------


## Лев

> Королевы снежной сон


На почте набросок песни...

----------


## Skadi

> Мы в любви не знали хитрости
> Минным полем – напрямик
> Мы любви не дали вырасти
> Мы ее сгубили  вмиг


_Мы в любви же эгоисты,
Наслаждаться хотим быстро,
Получить всё сразу, вмиг,
Наслажденья не продлив.
Нет прелюдии, к финалу
Мы с разбега до накала,
Не смакуя каждый миг -
Кто как хочет, как привык.
Мы не чувствуем друг друга
И любовью на досуге
Занимаемся подчас -
Звездопада нет из глаз!
Не любовь - сплошной экстрим!
Эх, куда мы так спешим?
Раньше были молодые -
Глупые, хоть и лихие.
А сейчас у нас есть опыт,
А любовь? один лишь ропот?_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Откровения *Skade*,:eek: 
Я лежу в нокауте))))

----------


## Лев

> А сейчас у нас есть опыт,
> А любовь? оин лишь ропот?


Ой :Oj:  как спешила
И... нафлудила :Aga: :rolleyes::smile:
Забыла где флудилка?

----------


## Skadi

> *Skade*,:eek: я в накауте))))


_Это я не о себе,
Это я так, вообще :smile:_

----------


## Skadi

> Ой как спешила
> И... нафлудила:rolleyes::smile:
> Забыла где флудилка?


_Ошибку видела сама,
Её тотчас исправила :wink:_

----------


## Skadi

> Паутина…
> 
> 
> 
>                             С миром был связан я сотнями нитей
>                             Эй, осторожнее! Эй, не порвите их!
>                             Ниткою прочной – с милою девочкой,
>                             Ниткой второй – с распустившейся вербочкой,
>                             С утром туманным, с лугом росистым
> ...


_Совершенно замечательно!
Я сама сколько раз думала об этом!
В стихах получилось просто ... волшебно :smile:_

----------


## Markovich

> _Умеете Вы женщине 
> Улыбку подарить,
> Умеете Вы вовремя 
> "Спасибо" говорить,
> Словами строчки ладить,
> Что истинной усладой
> Для слуха служат тем,
> Кто их читает в теме_


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Ошибку видела сама,
> Её тотчас исправила


Не в ошибке дело,
Флуда навертела:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Не в ошибке дело,
> Флуда навертела:biggrin:


_Не без Вашей подачи,
Не без Вашей помощи :rolleyes:_

----------


## Лев

> Не без Вашей подачи,
> Не без Вашей помощи


Ну, забыли все флудилку
И пригрелись в этой теме.
Стёрлись зубы у косилки
В флудовой поэме...

----------


## Markovich

Спасти любовь…(шансон)






Глаза твои мне правду рассказали,
О том, что губы не могли сказать
В тревожном ожиданье , на вокзале
Я понял, ты меня не станешь ждать

Я прочитал в растерянной улыбке
Всю правду, от которой не уйти-
Мы друг для друга были лишь ошибкой,
Иль может остановкою в пути

Но вот поплыл перрон так медленно и плавно
Еще есть время – все вернуть назад
Никто ни слова не сказал о главном
Любовь никто не захотел спасать

Любовь - как девочка ,что бросилась под поезд
Простому смертному ее не оживить
Мы поздно понимаем, беспокоясь,
Что жизнь вернуть сложнее, чем  убить

Рвануть стоп-кран  , пока еще не поздно
Пока тебя еще не скрыла ночь,
Ведь этот мир для нас с тобою создан
И в нем еще родится наша дочь…

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Набросок на почте...

----------


## Skadi

> Ведь этот мир для нас с тобою создан
> И в нем еще родится наша дочь…


_Иль сын...когда, обещанный любовью,
Таким желанным появляется на свет
Ребёнок, важен факт его здоровья -
Дитя любви - дороже в жизни нет._

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Отправил полный вариант, пришлось небольшие правки сделать в тексте. Думаю ты согласишься...:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

А что,Лев, по - моему неплохо получилось,особенно припев мне нравиться и с концовкой ты хорошо придумал!
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Против твоей коррекции не возражаю.

Markovich

----------


## Markovich

Повыть на луну…(шансон)


Ты истомилась вся с твоим ребенком – мужем
Беспомощным, хоть вроде деловой
Тебе другой, другой конечно нужен,
Но, черный ворон, слышишь, я не  твой!

Ты близко так, изгибом мягким тела
Себя мне предлагаешь напрямик
И блузка «невзначай» распахнута умело
При этом чист и непорочен лик

Но все же выдают тебя глаза
Охотничий азарт ты скрыть в них не умеешь,
Хотя овечкою невинной тонко блеешь,
Твой взгляд «по-волчьи»- многое сказал

Накинуть цепь – так просто, уж поверь
И стоит лишь на миг забыться,
Чтоб на цепи натянутой забиться
Про это знает самый глупый зверь

Я ухожу, в неволе мне  не жить
Пусть там тепло и кормят до отвала
Мне на луну так хочется повыть,
Мне этого в неволе не хватало




Всех с Новым Годом!!!
Будьте здоровыми, красивыми,умными и добрыми!

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Отправил набросок, случайно два пустых впереди - пересидел за сегодня:smile:

----------


## Markovich

Мне нравиться ход твоей мысли,но как я понимаю творческий процесс
еще не завершен? Всегда рад сотрудничеству!
     С новым Годом!
              Здоровья,азарта,оптимизма в Новом Году!
 :flower:  :Pivo: 

                               Markovich

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Новый год спешит к нам в дом,
И зовётся он БЫКОМ!
Бык - ударник и трудяга,
Вся работа - без напряга.

Бьёт копытом день и ночь,
Чтоб коровушкам помочь.
Он желает вдохновенно
Всем удачи непременно,

Счастья, радости, здоровья,
Повышенья поголовья!
Впечатлений новых ярких,
Всяких вкусностей, подарков!*

----------


## Лев

> Бьёт копытом день и ночь,
> Чтоб коровушкам помочь.


Чтоб коровушкам помочь,
Не копытом ему мочь...:biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

Окунуться в тебя…






            Ты река,ты кричишь мне-Прыгай! 
            Окунись в меня с головой! 
            Проиграй или лучше выиграй, 
            Только вытащи жребий свой! 
            Ты бурлящей лавиной вздулась, 
            Пролегла на моем пути 
            Нет моста,ты кольцом обернулась 
            Вброд нельзя тебя перейти 
            И в стремительном водовороте, 
            Воплотившем твою мечту 
            Как в глазах твоих,что напротив 
            Обреченность свою прочту 
            Я не так уж умею плавать 
            И бороться сегодня отвык 
            Мне все чаще рисует память 
            Тихий пруд или чистый родник 
            Но с теченьем не в силах справиться 
            Я иду уже,я плыву- 
            Умирать так мне даже нравиться, 
            Погружаясь в твою глубину . . .

----------


## Markovich

Одесса
Одесса – город мой из детства
Одесса – юности  кусок
Ну от тебя –куда мне деться?
Я от тебя – на волосок

Я уезжать не раз пытался
Не раз я думал – навсегда!
Но как и прежде  возвращался
Менять мне поздно города

             Припев :
Твоих платанов листьев занавес 
Я ни на что не променяю            
Он закрывает небо – до небес    /     2 раза
И в этом театре я играю!            /

Нью-Йорк хорош порой осеннею
Багрянцем огненной листвы,
Но, что-то стал я вдруг  рассеянным 
И что-то часто вижу сны :

Бульвар Приморский старой пушкою
Врагам неведомым  грозит
Платан прикрой-ка  А. С. Пушкина
Ему, мне кажется, сквозит

           Припев
Пусть волосок не оборвется
Тот на который от тебя,
Одесса,  мы еще вернемся
Как к старой маме – сыновья

Ну как назвать тебя мне старой?
Ты как и прежде молода,
Лишь выглядишь слегка усталой,
Ведь быстро так бегут года
            Припев

Твой виноград в еврейских двориках
От Пушкинской и до Дворянской
Мне улыбнется  добрым дворником,
Опохмелившимся цымлянским

Я на урок спешу со скрипочкой
С огромной папкою для нот
Ты мой костюм, Октябрь , не  выпачкай,
Не то мне дома попадет!

           Припев

----------


## Markovich

*Anastasia102*,
cпасибо за поздравления!
Хорошо,что ты живешь на сайте (не в НьюДжерси и не в Череповце) - какая поэзия без красивой (и при том умной женщины).Ты муза,вдохновившая здесь многих,сколько хороших стихов поэты тебе написали(себя не имею ввиду).
Оставайся  как и раньше украшением форума,успевай везде - пройтись по всем темам,всем сказать доброе слово! 
            Поднимаю бокал шампанского за твое здоровье!
             (думаю пол-форума ко мне присоединится (вторая половина - женщины))
                                       Markovich    
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Синеглазая   колдунья
      ( шансон) 




Забываю я тебя, забываю!
Потихоньку боль в душе притупив,
Письма старые все реже листаю,
Одиночества все глуше мотив,

Мне сбежать от тебя так не просто
Сбросить цепь твоих дьявольских глаз
Где найти мне далекий тот остров
Что покой мне сулит хоть на час

    Припев :
Колдунья ты, колдунья  синеглазая
Разбить так просто сердце мужику
По свету помотался, но ни разу я,
Не думал, что без бабы не смогу       

Ты все со мной шутила, будь- то взрослою
Была сама , хоть старше я вдвойне
Ты мне была судьбой зачем то послана,
Как мирный день в одной большой войне

   Припев

Ты помнишь наши ночки сумаcшедшие
Тогда играли оба мы – Ва-банк!
Твои глаза счастливые и грешные
Скрывал ночной, серебряный туман…

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Anastasia102,
> cпасибо за поздравления!


 :Oj:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Синеглазая   колдунья


:biggrin::rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********ru/346677.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

Что же ты со мной делаешь?
Прекрати,Анастасия,доведешь до греха,еще с Хакером на дуэли стреляться прийдется,он хороший поэт, а хорощие поэты в России
на дуэлях ... :biggrin:

            Markovich

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Ты река,ты кричишь мне-Прыгай! 
>             Окунись в меня с головой...


_Реки разные есть,
Сколько в мире - не счесть,
Есть с мостами,
Есть мелки местами,
Есть такой глубины,
Что на дне не видны
Камни или глубокие ямы...
Родником изначально питаемы :wink:
_

----------


## Skadi

> ...еще с Хакером на дуэли стреляться прийдется,он хороший поэт, а хорощие поэты в России
> на дуэлях ... :biggrin:
> 
>             Markovich


_Если ум приплюсован
К хорошести слога,
От стрельбы застрахован,
Он - финала другого :smile:_

----------


## Markovich

Покорительницам вершин



            Я восьмитысячник-гора, 
            Покрытый мхами и снегами 
            И покорявшие меня 
            Не раз вершины достигали 
            Вонзали флаг своей страны, 
            В макушку мне-флажок игрушечный! 
            Но уходили навсегда, 
            Не подходя на выстрел пушечный 
            И в тот же день лавины вал 
            Сметал флажки,бумагой белою 
            Была опять на фоне скал 
            Моя вершина,где вы смелые? 
            Но вот карабкаешся ты, 
            Срывая ногти в кровь,так важно 
            Тебе добраться до черты, 
            Где был не каждый 
            Вонзаешь острый ледоруб 
            В меня уверенно 
            Ну вот и на вершине ты, 
            Чтож так растеряна?

----------


## Skadi

> Ну вот и на вершине ты, 
>             Чтож так растеряна?


_Да потому, что ощущаешь, как вершина
Напряжена чужим вторжением. Лавина
Гляди, того и скинет с этой выси,
И не избавиться никак от этой мысли..._

----------


## Markovich

Власть  денег…



Я  одиночеством от мира закрываюсь
Как личность распадаюсь, опускаюсь
Мой мир сужается, сжимается ,трещит
Мир-кубик из стекла, мой ненадежный щит

Давление наружное растет,
У ног, привязанных к столбу – дымит костер,
Депрессия, ужели только в деньгах – счастье,
Нет! Но,  увы, безденежье- несчастье

Рабы – мы тел своих, желудков и привычек 
Мы «денег  власть» воспринимаем без кавычек
И золотой телец – для нас живое существо
Пусть не  Иссус, но все же – божество,

Молиться не хотим ему, но чтим
Коль нет его- жизнь жалкую влачим,
Не жизнь, а так – скорей существование,
Тоскливое чего – то ожидание

Мне должником  - невыносимо быть
«Прейдите завтра» - стыдно говорить
Молиться толстой долларовой пачке – не по мне
Но так не хочется закончить жизнь в  говне!

----------


## наталья сергеевна

> Власть денег…


Знаешь, Markovich, я полностью поддерживаю тебя, тему выразил просто супер!

Кстати, вот нашла пачку долларов, может пригодится!

----------


## goluba

долго терпела...но сдерживаться больше не могу...Выражаю вам свое восхищение,земляче(жаль в прозе, ну вот нету таланту до стихов) Каждый раз читая ваши стихи, удивляюсь и восхищаюсь...Огромное спасибо за ваш дар...отдельное спасибо за."Зв`язок з минулим"...це про наболівше на душі...Ще раз щиро дякую!!!!!


P.S: А у колдуний обычно глаза зеленые, ну или черные на худой конец:wink:

С Новым годом и наступающим Рождеством!!! Огромных творческих успехов и счастья!!!!!!

----------


## Лев

> P.S: А у колдуний обычно глаза зеленые, ну или черные на худой конец


Это у прозаических, а у поэтических сине...:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

> долго терпела...но сдерживаться больше не могу...Выражаю вам свое восхищение,земляче(жаль в прозе, ну вот нету таланту до стихов) Каждый раз читая ваши стихи, удивляюсь и восхищаюсь...Огромное спасибо за ваш дар...отдельное спасибо за."Зв`язок з минулим"...це про наболівше на душі...Ще раз щиро дякую!!!!!
> 
> 
> P.S: А у колдуний обычно глаза зеленые, ну или черные на худой конец:wink:
> 
> С Новым годом и наступающим Рождеством!!! Огромных творческих успехов и счастья!!!!!!




Здравстуйте Goluba!


И отлично,что не сдержались и написали такие теплые слова!
Мне очень приятно!
Тем более,что землячка,тем более,что красивая женщина (Вот уж у кого взгляд колдуньи! - (я о фото))
Некоторые мои стихотворения на украинском языке можно увидеть в теме
"Украиская эстрадная песня - собственные тексты" в разделе " Тексты песен и ноты"(Это на случай - если захотите вспомнить рідну мову.)
Из Вашего профиля я узнал,что Вы певица,работаете в Москве.
Очень бы хотелось услышать что-нибудь в Вашем исполнении - если это возможно дайте ссылку.Это не праздное любопытство - ищу певицу с сильным голосом(а украинки голосистые!) Судя по Вашим темам (поиск минусовок Ротару,Брегвадзе и др. ) - Вы не исключение.Я на этом сайте нашел хитовую, романтическую и очень
напевную мелодию,которую композитор трактовал как инструменталку.
Я написал текст- намечается песня.Сейчас ищем- кто бы спел красиво, в стиле С.Ротару,Т.Повалий для записи демо.
Удачи,любви,вдохновения!

Markovich 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## goluba

Спасибо за ответ и за теплые слова. Рідну мову никогда не забывала, родиласья и выросла на Украине все детство у бабушек на Полтавщине, а там так поют, так поют.....ну и я...немножко :smile: Демок у меня пока нет, я только недавно начала изучать записывающую программу. Работаю в Москве обычной ресторанной певичкой...иногда приходится петь и украинские и это радует, потому что очень люблю. Я попытаюсь что-нибудь записать, сейчас вроде должно время свободное появиться после праздников....
С наступающим Рождеством!!!

----------


## Markovich

Груз



Как носильщики-туземцы
За плечами, каждый день,
Не боясь разрыва сердца ,
Тащим груз своих измен
По дорогам каменистым
По привычке к  следу - след
Мы несем путем тернистым
Тяжкий груз своих побед
Лени груз и груз сомнений,
Неуверенности груз
Груз несбывшихся стремлений,
Надоевших брачных уз,
Одиночества и страха,
Ожиренья, худобы ,
Глупости, ума размаха,
Зла, душевной доброты,
Груз обид ,непониманья,
Равнодушия детей,
Их упорного желанья-
Быть богаче - не добрей
Нелюбви внезапной  близких
Или корысти чужой
Хоровода мрачных мыслей,
Что как тучи – над душой
И еще – чего угодно,
Только все же – не легко
Ощутить себя свободным
И вздохнуть, так глубоко
С облегченьем тяжесть сбросить,
Что устали уж тащить
Это что- средь редких просек
За мерцание в ночи ?
Это что за остановка?
Ты уж бабушка прости,
Отчего ограды только,
Да железные кресты ?

----------


## Markovich

Ресторанным  лабухам   (шансон)
        посвящается.                                                                                          



Зал шумел как обычно, звенели бокалы
Сигаретный туман занавеской висел
Старый лабух в углу,уже выпив немало,
Что-то грустное тихо, ненавязчиво пел

Ресторан заполнялся – кавказцы гуляли
Одинокие женщины – ждали свое
Офицеру морскому – день рожденья справляли
Да бандитов компания – вот пожалуй и все

Пахло вкусно из кухни, белоснежные скатерти
Покрывали уж пятна изысканных блюд
И купюры швыряли – как монеты на паперти
И пьянел  разношерстный городской этот люд

В суете не заметили люди жующие
Как возникла вдруг женщина неземной красоты
Из тумана ли соткана, напряженная, ждущая,
С тонким бледным лицом – выше всей суеты

Было в облике что то ее неземное
Тело стройное в черный затянуто шелк
А в глазах превосходство такое чужое
Взгляд презрительный ей удивительно шел

Голос сильный ее зал сковал словно крылья
Вдруг и вправду раскрылись у нее за спиной
Эти звуки настолько волшебными были,
Что затих неожиданно гомон хмельной

Руки с вилками сами упали на скатерть
Рты с закусками вдруг перестали жевать
В этой песне печальной пелось о матери,
Что ждет сына давно, неизвестно – жива ль ?

У чеченца небритого по щеке через шрамы
Поползла неожиданно вдруг скупая слеза
Много лет он не видел старых рук своей мамы
Он не помнил как выглядят мамы глаза

И бандитский вожак, взяв стакан с Абсолютом
Глубоко затянувшись, прятал в дыме слезу,
Вспомнив вдруг, как когда то раздетым –разутым
Он уехал от мамы в ночную грозу

Когда звуки затихли – долго хлопали стоя,
И купюры помятые стыдно было совать
Понимали они, что им чувство земное
Существо неземное помогло испытать…

----------


## oskar_65

> Груз


Понравилось.



> Ресторанным  лабухам


Интересная композиция.
Этакий неокабачный романтизм. :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

> Интересная композиция.
> Этакий неокабачный романтизм.


Оскар!
Спасибо что зашел!
По поводу неокабацкого романтизма - ты прав !Отвечу - формат есть формат!( Я писал тебе о моих серьезных намерениях пробиться на этом фронте).

         Может и до серьезных стихов руки дойдут.Вдохновения маловато - сижу дома,ничего не происходит (нет эмоций)...
Влюбиться что-ли или напиься! Пожалуй - пойду напьюсь.:biggrin:

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: :tongue:

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Пытался примерить на песню - многовато по формату и вроде ничего нельзя выкинуть...

----------


## PAN

> Пожалуй - пойду напьюсь.


По крайней мере это и дешевле, и для здоровья не так вредно...:biggrin:

 :br: ...

----------


## goluba

> Оскар!
> Спасибо что зашел!
> По поводу неокабацкого романтизма - ты прав !Отвечу - формат есть формат!( Я писал тебе о моих серьезных намерениях пробиться на этом фронте).
> 
>          Может и до серьезных стихов руки дойдут.Вдохновения маловато - сижу дома,ничего не происходит (нет эмоций)...
> Влюбиться что-ли или напиься! Пожалуй - пойду напьюсь.:biggrin:
> 
> :tongue:


Зайка!!! Нив коем случае!!!! Лучче влюбись!:biggrin: И печень цела останется и эмоций разных приятных море, а от выпивки только бадун и похмелье.

----------


## Лев

> Зайка!!! Нив коем случае!!!! Лучче влюбись! И печень цела останется и эмоций разных приятных море, а от выпивки только бадун и похмелье.


О, мОлодежь стариков учит:biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

> Пытался примерить на песню - многовато по формату и вроде ничего нельзя выкинуть...


Лев,здравствуй!
Пропал куда-то.
Текст этот для тебя как для композиора (я думаю) малоинтересен поскольку - действительно длинный и может исполняться
в квадрате - основная нагрузка на содержание.
Хотя,если бы в стиле Шуфутинского песню сотворить да чтобы уговорить Анатолия Кенсаринова спеть ( а я пытаюсь)  - то цены б ей не было бы. Это -  моя Большая Мечта!
  Лев - как дела с прошлым материалом? - занят наверное - не до того?
(Колдунья синеглазая,Одесса и др.)

Вот еще пару  текстов в стиле Шансон
 " Эх гитара - не жена" мелодия - классическая Цыганочка ( с переборами),


  Эх года мои года! - шансон.
На эту тему много песен написано.

Эх, гитара – не   жена


Выбирал гитару я, как жену любимую
Перепробовал немало, ведь искал единую
Но с женою было мне все ж намного проще
Хочешь знать какою станет – погляди на тещу!

Мне гитара для души, а жена для тела
Если в руки уж берешь, чтобы сердце пело
Струн гитарных перезвон с сердца груз снимает,
А жена с утра до ночи – точит да ругает!

Коль вернешься под хмельком, и домой не пустит,
А гитара зазвенит – вылечит от грусти!
Годы, годы, Боже мой! Что с женою стало!
А гитара песни петь – видно не устала!

Даже с возрастом звучать стала как – то лучше
И теперь с гитарой нас вряд ли кто разлучит,
Мужики есть мужики – женам изменяем,
А гитару ни на что в жизни не сменяю!


                     Эх года мои, года !




            Эх года мои года-кони вороные, 
            Что несетесь закусив,удила стальные 
            Что спешите,словно дом недалекий чуя 
            Сединой припорошили,только не хочу я 

            Не хочу душой стареть,ни душой ни телом 
            Не хочу листком слететь с ветки пожелтелой 
            Не хочу пером кружиться из крыла вороньего 
            И смущенно сторониться взгляда постороннего 

            Что-то лихости моей будь-то поубыло 
            Были синими глаза-стали голубыми 
            Под гитары перезвон стал я петь негромко 
            От красавиц смелых взгляд стал я прятать робко 

            Что со мною - не пойму,как по льду иду я 
            Вот и кони захрапели-знать беду учуя 
            Эх года мои года-кони вороные 
            Что несетесь,закусив удила стальные 

            Зря спешите,долог путь,мглою небо скрыто 
            И для нас в былое дверь навсегда закрыта...

                                                  Markovich

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

> По крайней мере это и дешевле, и для здоровья не так вредно...
> 
> ...


Золотые слова!!!
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

> Зайка!!! Нив коем случае!!!! Лучче влюбись!


Начинаю!!! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Уважаемый,Markovich ! С Рождеством Христовым!

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо большое!
И тебя с Рождеством!

Городок Лутугино одним лишь знаменит
Девушка красивая в Лутугино грустит...

----------


## Markovich

> Правильное решение - дешевле обойдется :biggrin:


Да и с похмелья стихи пишутся:biggrin:
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

В лавку к Осени



В лавку к Осени пойду, схожу – пройдусь
В лавку к Осени пойду – пораньше встану
Для стихов осенних что-нибудь найду
Атрибутики какой – нибудь достану

Мне б побольше «неба проседи густой»
«Листопада рыжего» б побольше
Да «дождей косых» и «дождик проливной»
«Криков журавлиных» - что б подольше!

Дай мне Осень «листьев золотых»,
«Капель на стекле» и «Плач  о   лете»
«Серых дней» мне Осень,  «облаков густых»
«Листьев покрывал» дай в желтом цвете

«Лета бабьего» ты Осень мне отмерь
Не жалей и «Паутинок тонких в небе»,
Не осталось ничего , ты мне поверь
Осень говорит – все выгребли поэты!

Как же быть? Стих нужен позарез
Но без «желтых листьев» не получится
Осень отказалась наотрез, да на отрез!
Это ж как без атрибутики мне мучиться…

----------


## goluba

Здорово! :Ok:   вроде как похоже на бардовский ритм...как у Розенбаума

----------


## Markovich

Деревенское…




Затянула   небо  одеялом
Мачеха суровая – Зима
Серебристым сахарным туманом
Побелила спящие дома

Черных пахот выгнутые спины
Все укутав в толстый белый снег
Уложила спать под легкие перины,
Льдом сковала переливы рек

Грязь дорог дыханьем заморозив,
В небо вылила молочный стылый  свет
На заре петух ,чей гребень – алой розой
Хриплым криком разбудил рассвет

И на этой белоснежной нови
Как на чистой свежей  простыне
Каплями  девичьей первой крови
Ягоды рябины в январе

Крыши деревень, засыпанные снегом
В небо вкручивают штопоры дымов
Зазвенев ведерко ,падает с разбегом,
Тишину колодца расколов

Сердится Зима разбуженной медведицей
Потянулся  и зевнул простор
За околицей, где тропка лентой стелется  
Трактора заводят разговор…

----------


## goluba

Спасибо за напоминание о детстве...прям картинказимы в моей деревне Федоровка(Полтавской обл Глобинского р-на)...Леса еще соснового только не хватает  :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> Деревенское…


 :br:

----------


## Markovich

Green Peace любви.




Вуалью челки
Закрыв от мира глаза-вопросы
Ты требуешь четко
Сказать «Да» или «Нет» просто!

Ты не любишь нечеткости полутонов
Отметаешь размытость моих ответов
Ты права, назначение слов 
Превратить пораженье в победу

У тебя кто-то есть, несомненно
Так уверенно смотришь в глаза
Мне барометр мой перемены
С наступленьем твоим предсказал

Ты наступишь весной долгожданной
После долгой моей зимы
Завидной невестой с приданным –
Океаном, полным любви

Ты – Green Peace ,ты борешься за любовь 
Твой взгляд – плакатом гневным
«Руки прочь от любви! Только тронь!»
«Свободу всем любвипленным!»

«Равнодушия Берлинскую стену,
Покоя душевного изоляторы 
Развалите! Разрушьте! Разбейте!
Пересекая любви экватор!»

----------


## oskar_65

> Не осталось ничего , ты мне поверь
> Осень говорит – все выгребли поэты!


Свежо! Нетривиально. :Ok:

----------


## goluba

"Green Peace любви."мне кажется , что это должен быть только блюз, причем глубоко мажорный :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

> Свежо! Нетривиально.


Спасибо Оскар!

Это после прочтения н-ного количества "осенних" стихов ,как чужих 
так и своих.Заметил,что многие используют наборы- как у Ильфа и Петрова помнишь там поэт писал что то вроде - Стропила падают домкратом... (не помню) - ну а у нас часто - листопад рыжий,листья картами ложаться,дожди косые слезы льют..., ну еще пару словосочетаний и обчелся. 
     Я к тому ,что нужно новые метафоры искать.
Тут нечасто,но попадается - у тебя,у Хаккера,некоторых других,всех не помню. 

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

               Markovich

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> "Green Peace любви."мне кажется , что это должен быть только блюз, причем глубоко мажорный


Спасибо,Ника!

Вообще как стихотворение писал,не думал о песне,но если ты как музыкант можешь представить себе это как песню,то я только рад!
Может музыку начнешь писать? - Будет у меня свой композитор!:biggrin:



              Markovich

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Загадка
    (Что за существо?)


Задумчиво , улыбчиво
Заманчиво, доверчиво
Заносчиво, настойчиво
Расплывчато, устойчиво
Сговорчиво, уступчиво,
Уклончиво, застенчиво
Забывчиво, навязчиво
Разборчиво, расчетливо
Придирчиво, насмешливо
Участливо, удачливо
Привязчиво, докучливо
Изменчиво, обманчиво 
Эх! Женщина! Ах! Женщина!

----------


## Black Lord

> Эх! Женщина! Ах! Женщина!


 :Ok: Хороший набор рифмы для написаний. :Pivo:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Загадка


:rolleyes:так и не угадала...*Существо* или *Женщина*?

----------


## Markovich

> Хороший набор рифмы для написаний.


         Андрей! А добавить чего-нибудь слабо? Я в свое время голову иссушил,вроде все вставил,что помнил!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> так и не угадала...Существо или Женщина?


Настя!Ты что намекаешь,что женщина не существо,а сильно действующее вещество?
  Так я уже согласился!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Задумчиво , улыбчиво
> Заманчиво, доверчиво
> Заносчиво, настойчиво
> Расплывчато, устойчиво
> Сговорчиво, уступчиво,
> Уклончиво, застенчиво
> Забывчиво, навязчиво
> Разборчиво, расчетливо
> Придирчиво, насмешливо
> ...


_Верностью и Лаской,
Нежностью и Сказкой,
Добротой и Юмором,
Мыслею Разумною,
Сдержанно-Лукаво,
Гордо-Величаво,
Где чуть-чуть Кокетливо,
С Улыбкою Приветливой,
Слабостью Пленяя,
Духом Защищая,
Вся - Загадка Вечная
Для Мужчины - ЖЕНЩИНА!_

----------


## Markovich

Ода  женщине


            О зрелость хлебной нивы, 
            Ты отразишся в золотом сияньи 
            Упругих стеблей и колосьев спелых, 
            Мужчины зрелость-в неторопливости речей , 
            В мерцаньи седины и в мыслях смелых, 
            А зрелость ветерка- в дыханьи грозном бури, 
            Сгибающей упругие стволы, 
            А зрелость веток-в капаньи смолы, 
            В плодах,сгибающих к земле, 
            Плодов же зрелость-в сладости душистой, 
            Вобравшей зрелость веток и земли 
            И зрелость ветра и мужчины зрелость, 
            Которому однажды захотелось 
            Дать жизнь деревьям и плодам 
            Заботливой рукой-наперекор годам, 
            Но выше всякой зрелости земной, 
            Что в мире есть под солнцем и луной- 
            То зрелость женщины. 
            В терпении она и в доброте, 
            В загадочной улыбки красоте 
            И на губах Джоконды отразилась 
            Загадка женщин всей земли,сознанье силы 
            Кариатиды-на своих плечах 
            Несут всю тяжесть-сохранить очаг 
            Мужчин ошибки,шалости детей 
            Им на распятье - в качестве гвоздей 
            О женщина!Когда пришел миг зрелости души, 
            То встреть его без грусти и соблазна 
            Нет выше в мире красоты,чем та, 
            Что бегу времени земного не подвластна!

----------


## Skadi

> Нет выше в мире красоты,чем та, 
>             Что бегу времени земного не подвластна!


 :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> что женщина не существо


Существа существуют в жизни, а мы живём и наслаждаемся жизнью!!!
Разница заметна?:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Существа существуют в жизни, а мы живём и наслаждаемся жизнью!!!
> Разница заметна?


Словами жонглирует Анастасия,
Бессмысленность в смысл превращая.
Иль смысл без смысла, вот атрофия -
И этим живёт, наслаждаясь:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Мужчины зрелость-в неторопливости речей , 
>             В мерцаньи седины и в мыслях смелых...


Мне понравилось это сочетание в зрелости: 
неторопливость речей + седина + *смелые мысли*!
Особенно последнее в возрасте с сединой :wink:

----------


## Markovich

> Существа существуют в жизни, а мы живём и наслаждаемся жизнью!!!
> 
> 		 sig 
> 
> 				__________________


Разница заметна?
		 / message 

Глядя на твое новое фото,я даже соглашусь с тем,что женщина - БОЖЕСТВО!
Скажем, ангел! Но у этого ангела очень часто и как то незаметно вдруг появляются маленькие рожки ( Проведи рукой по волосам.Ну как?):smile:

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Markovich

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> у этого ангела очень часто и как то незаметно вдруг появляются маленькие рожки ( Проведи рукой по волосам.Ну как?)


Провела...не чувствуются...:biggrin:
Как любила мужа,так и люблю.
Как любила друзей,так и люблю.
А если вы про свою измену,
То я к Голубе не ревную,а радуюсь за вас! :Ok:

----------


## goluba

О-как!  И мужа любит, но и Markovichу в измене пеняет...где логика?:wink: 

(Где-то я кажется уже это встречала у классиков, кажется в "Собаке на сене")


Чей-то вы хитрите дэвушка:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*goluba*,всё просто.
*Markovich*,друг,не более :wink:
А любить друзей это не измена!!!
*Markovich* теоретически не мог мне изменить,
Мы ведь только друзья,*Markovich*?

----------


## Skadi

> О-как!  И мужа любит, но и Markovichу в измене пеняет...где логика? 
> (Где-то я кажется уже это встречала у классиков, кажется в "Собаке на сене")


_Да нет, поверьте, Настёна действительно рада Вашему появлению 
Как и я :smile:
А у Лопе де Вега Настёна в главной роли не смотрелась бы -
скорей всего, у Шекспира :smile:
_

----------


## LINSLI

*Серёга*, смотри почту. Отправил мелодию.

----------


## Markovich

> Провела...не чувствуются...
> Как любила мужа,так и люблю.
> Как любила друзей,так и люблю.
> А если вы про свою измену,


Как Настя? Как у тебя что  и  муж имеется? Как и ты его даже любишь?!
Ох,что то у меня с сердцем нехорошо...Пойду прилягу.... (ушел)

 :frown::redface: :Tu: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> goluba,всё просто.
> Markovich,друг,не более


О какой удар!!!

----------


## goluba

Вот так вот, Друг дорогой! Вот такие они...Блондинки, чуть что, сразу-Бац! и просто друг-не более:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

*goluba*,:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: да он шутит :wink:

*Markovich*,не совращай молодожный коллектив :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

> Markovich,не совращай молодожный коллектив


Понимаешь Андрей - стихи о любви  пишутся в состоянии влюбленности,а я не стойкий.Сначала Skade полюбил,потом Anastasiy102 - сильно полюбил,потом Наталью Сергеевну сильно полюбил,потом Golubu тоже сильно полюбил и еще Натаху Шмель вчера сильно полюбил...Как увижу красивую женщину,так сразу и полюблю . Я б турецким султаном хотел быть,чтобы они все были при мне.

   Не знаю как теперь быть. Может посоветуешь чего?

                             Markovich

----------


## goluba

:Ok:  :biggrin: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Может посоветуешь чего?


*Markovich*,форум это Красная площадь :wink:
Если будишь любить на этой площади,то столько советчиков найдётся,что за тебя всё сделают  :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

Любовь – попутчица

Ты просто не звонишь
Уж третий день подряд
Я твоего звонка       
Так долго ждать устала
Надела для тебя
Я лучший свой наряд
Ведь только для тебя
Его я выбирала
Увидеть не дано,
Зато дано услышать
Чуть хриплый и родной
Усталый голос твой
Мы обещали быть
Всех подозрений выше
Но так боюсь услышать
В трубке женский смех чужой                   

--RF--
Милый мой, мы в разлуке беднеем
Без тебя я – беднее вдвойне
Мы теряем - чего не имеем
Ведь побед не бывает в любви как в войне

А ты все не звонишь
Нарочно, что б помучилась
В своих делах мужских
Ты обо мне забыл
Ты называл меня
Любимая попутчица
С тех пор как под дождем
В машину усадил
Сейчас ты далеко,
Меж нами волны плещутся
Весь Тихий океан
Да плюс еще моря
Обиды – споры все
Разлукой долгой лечатся
Но все-таки я злюсь,
Сжимая трубку зря

--RF--
Милый мой, мы в разлуке беднеем
Без тебя я – беднее вдвойне
Мы теряем - чего не имеем
Ведь побед не бывает в любви как в войне
                                                                                                              .

----------


## Skadi

> Если будишь любить на этой площади,то столько советчиков найдётся,что за тебя всё сделают


:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Вот так вот, Друг дорогой! Вот такие они...Блондинки, чуть что, сразу-Бац! и просто друг-не более


*Markovich*,это прямой намёк,хватай брюнетку,пока кто то не опередил :biggrin:




> Сначала Skade полюбил,потом Anastasiy102 - сильно полюбил,


Ай-я-яй....видела я ваше фото на другом сайте)))))))))
Вы мне брак по расчёту предлагаете?:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

> Вы мне брак по расчёту предлагаете?


Что ты Настя? Я тебе о любви,а ты мне о браке...
Да  и не получится по расчету - я бедный (помнишь Паниковского - Я бедный,меня девушки не любят:frown:) Вот и у меня так...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Что ты Настя? Я тебе о любви,


Кхе...как внучку надеюсь? :rolleyes:





> Ты просто не звонишь
> Уж третий день подряд
> Я твоего звонка       
> Так долго ждать устала


Прошла уже почти неделя, когда звонил последний раз,
Как будто вечность пролетела, уже не нужен стал сейчас...
Опять другого повстречала, был нежен так же он со мной,
И верность наша улетала, я не скажу теперь "Постой",
Тебя готова отпустить я...хоть знаю снова, что одна; 
Теперь понятно мне с тоскою, другому стала я важна...

----------


## Black Lord

*Anastasia102*,
Зажигалка, зажигалка,
Ты уйми свой огонёк.
Остуди порывы ветра,
И затихни на денёк. :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Зажигалка, зажигалка,
> Ты уйми свой огонёк.
> Остуди порывы ветра,
> И затихни на денёк.


Не остудит зажигалка,
Холод ветра, не уймёт.
Пламя, ведь оно не палка -
Ветер дунет и уйдёт,
Но огонь от ветра гаснет
Иль раздуется в пожар,
Петухом опасным, красным -
Превратившим воду в пар...

----------


## Markovich

> Кхе...как внучку надеюсь?


Ну Анастасия, вижу прав был я по поводу рожек,только этого мало.Думаю
у тебя и хвостик имеется.Ей-ей...:smile:
А по поводу любви к внучке - это ты палку перегнула.Я сейчас в возрасте 
Арнольда Шварценегера,Сильвестра Сталоне,Брюса Уиллиса,Мела Гибсона,Чака Нориса,Депардье,Дениро ,можно продолжать. Из меня еще песочек не сильно сыпется-силенка есть.Как говорил великий Аркадий Райкин - Если меня в теплую погоду к теплой стеночке прислонить,то я еще Ого-го!
 Да и на форум этот я пришел не невест искать (для этого куча сайтов знакомств имеется), а стишки свои убогие народу показать,композиторов найти для создания 
песен и ты знаешь,зашел не зря,худо-бедно пишутся песни,с людьми хорошими познакомился,с новыми продолжаю знакомиться (Питер,Москва,Воронеж,Новосибирск,Рязань,Рига и даже Лозовая)
Вот и ты заходишь - мне приятно.

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

 Markovich

P.S. А аватар свой поменяю - тут ты может и права,чтобы не вводить народ в заблуждение.

----------


## Лев

> А по поводу любви к внучке - это ты палку перегнула.Я сейчас в возрасте


Да ладно, Сергей, неужто 40летних дедов не бывает? :Vah: 
... про Израиль... не упомнил, а то - Лозовая :Ha:

----------


## Skadi

> Я сейчас в возрасте 
> Арнольда Шварценегера,Сильвестра Сталоне,Брюса Уиллиса,Мела Гибсона,Чака Нориса...


_Шварценеггер и Сталлоне,
Брюс Уиллис, Норрис Чак
И Markovich - не в поклоне
Перед возрастом. Пустяк
Эти годы - право дело!
Если молода душа,
То танцует даже тело,
Даже если не спеша :wink: :biggrin:_

----------


## Markovich

> ... про Израиль... не упомнил, а то - Лозовая


Извини, Лев!
 Конечно и Израиль,(Я на твоей странице вывеску Новосибирского телецентра на фото видел,почему то подумал, что ты до сих пор в Новосибирске сидишь):smile:
Тем более - география Будь здоров!

                Markovich

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> подумал, что ты до сих пор в Новосибирске сидишь


Бываю по мере возможности:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А по поводу любви к внучке - это ты палку перегнула.Я сейчас в возрасте Арнольда Шварценегера,


40 и 20 наверное не перегнула,хотя у вас это модное течение :wink:



> Ну Анастасия, вижу прав был я по поводу рожек,только этого мало.Думаю
> у тебя и хвостик имеется.Ей-ей...


Это можно и представить))))))))))):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/440578.jpg[/IMG]




> Да и на форум этот я пришел не невест искать


Ой-ой-ой :biggrin:,а кто на прошлой странице писал,что всех по порядку перелубил на этом форуме?
Султан вы нашь любвиобильный!!!:biggrin::biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## Markovich

> Это можно и представить)


Ну и что? Отлично смотримся!:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ну и что? Отлично смотримся!


 :Vah: правда???????
Даже учитывая,что у вас не копыта,а шпильки? :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Ну и что? Отлично смотримся!





> Даже учитывая,что у вас не копыта,а шпильки?


_А слабО в стихах на эту тему? :biggrin:_

----------


## Элла

*Anastasia102*,
 землячка,огонек подкинула в темку........улыбнуло,молодчина :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Anastasia102,
>  землячка,огонек подкинула в темку........улыбнуло,молодчина


_Элла, а ну, посмотрим, как они в стихах развернутся, мм? :wink:_

----------


## Элла

> Элла, а ну, посмотрим, как они в стихах развернутся, мм?


Чувствуется весело тут будет и горячо одновременно

----------


## Skadi

> Чувствуется весело тут будет и горячо одновременно


_Точно! 
Не слыхать....притихли...наверно, сочиняют :biggrin:_

----------


## Элла

затишье ,перед бурей.............. :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> затишье ,перед бурей..............


_Ну как тут не вспомнить знаменитую строчку из "Буревестника"? :biggrin:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А слабО в стихах на эту тему?


По заявкам радиослушателей))))))):biggrin:

*она*

От чертей никуда не деться, 
Всё равно ты их всех найдёшь,
И как молод ты б не был сердцем, 
Боль потери от них поймёшь...

*он*

Как чертовке в любви признаться? 
как же больно её терять!
Я как дьявол бегу сдаваться, 
Что бы в землю уйти опять...

*она*

Не должна за него бороться, 
Не должна я его понять,
Есть же Хакер, свело однажды, 
Ни к чему мне его терять...

*он*

Как бы не были черти злыми, 
помни нет у меня никого,
И когда мы были вместе - 
для тебя лишь моё тепло...

*она*

Может думаешь лестью растопишь?
Знаю я, что ты лучше найдёшь - 
Ты пойми, вон Голуба страдает, 
Ты пойми, для тебя я лишь ложь.

----------


## Skadi

> Есть же Хакер, свело однажды, 
> Ни к чему мне его терять...


_Больше всего понравилось!!!_

----------


## Элла

Землячка  :Ok:  ,ждем ответа теперь :Vah:

----------


## LINSLI

*Серёга*, здорово у тебя здесь:smile:...мне нравится...молодец :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

> Серёга, здорово у тебя здесь...мне нравится...молодец


Игорь! 

Нет,ну как тебе нравиться,чё девки вытворяют?

Я сижу,из интернета вышедши, текст к твоей мелодии сочиняю,ни сном - ни духом, а они тут без меня  вишь чё устроили,да исчо и азарт их забирает,чего ж я такого Настене102  отвечу да исчо и в стихах (мало ей 102 разбитых сердца-дак ты ей  103-е вытащи из груди и под ножки ее прекрасные брось.) А все от чего? Ревнует она! А я ей го-во-рю :
Вернись в семью - иначе пропадешь.А все потому,что никакая чертовка (она же ведьма) ничего супротив поэта поделать не может.А  по-че-му?  А по-то-му, что поэт той же ведьмочке в Любви признаться может,да так, что она и о муже и о колдовстве своем позабудет и так захочется ей Большой Любви и Большой (как Океан) Нежности,тут и колдовству ее конец.


      Ну и стишок долгожданный некими девами прикладываю :


Я в кресле-качалке покачиваюсь, закрыв глаза,  
В глухой полусон-полусмерть погружаясь,
Адвокат одиночества, слов хвалебных немало сказав,      
Убеждая других, я себя убедить пытаюсь

«Любви все возрасты покорны!»-
Скорее исключение, чем правило,
А для меня любовь – как детский фильм с попкорном
Смешным быть не хочу и это правильно

Мне говорят, у вас наверно комплексы
Вам нужно поскорей в кого ни будь влюбиться
И не сидеть как воробей  ,нахохлившись 
И перед той, что  оттолкнули – извиниться

Друзья, электролампочку сгоревшую
Чинить настойчиво пытаетесь, а зря
Верней ее сменить как песню надоевшую,
Забросить в мусор,проще говоря

Сменить бы надо, только нет в продаже
Нигде не купишь  лампочку любви
Жить в темноте неплохо в чем-то даже
И подземелья тишина кроту милей всей 
                                               музыки Земли

Что ж, не увидишь солнышка закат
И жаворонка пенье не услышишь
Многообразна тишина, по-разному молчат
Деревья, человек, собаки, кошки, мыши 

Я для любви  ДУШОЙ  уж стар,
Чертовки  телу стройному я поклоняться не устану
Я на него, как на распятье, на колени встав,
И опустив глаза, молиться стану…

Markovich

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Ты правый или левый уклонист? Почто отклоняешься от темы? Где шансонные тексты? Ещё 4-5 до альбома не хватает, да повеселей... А то шаловлив ты что-то стал:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

> Землячка  ,ждем ответа теперь


Ну ка,ну ка! Это кто же тут у нас такой нарисовался?Новая девушка?
(Раздувая ноздри - наклоняя подбородок - тараща глаза):Мадемуазель! Разрешите представиться,поручик Ржевский!!! (щелкают каблуки)
Прекрасная незнакомка,Ваши очаровательные глазки,скажу прямо,не лукавя...
Надеюсь Вы не замужем...Не обращайте внимание...Улыбайтесь,улыбайтесь,Вам так идет улыбка!

----------


## goluba

Ведьмочку вызывали?
Наблюдала я долго как вы тут кокетничали безнаказанно...дококетничались, что дамочки-чертовочки на "шабаш" слетелись..
Вынуждена согласиться со Львом:wink:  Ой пропадешь, ни за грош, а кто альбомшансона будет заканчивать?:biggrin:

----------


## LINSLI

> ...чего ж я такого Настене102  отвечу да исчо и в стихах (мало ей 102 разбитых сердца-дак ты ей  103-е вытащи из груди и под ножки ее прекрасные брось.) …
> 
> Markovich


*Серёга*, женщины любят ушами. Порой не важно что говорить...нежно, ласково и на ушко.

Если что я за углом:smile:

----------


## Markovich

> Ой пропадешь, ни за грош, а кто альбомшансона будет заканчивать?


Ника !Очень красивый аватар,супер! :flower: 
 Льву я стихи отправил,так что получается совмещать.


А что пропаду,так я когда то написал :

"Ну, а лучше подари - мне любовь последнюю
Чтобы слушать соловья тихой ночкой летнею
Чтобы в омут черных (или голубых :smile:) глаз – прыгнуть без оглядки
Я за это все отдам, не играя в прятки
Чтоб сгореть как костер – весело и быстро
Чтоб кружились надо мной золотые листья..."

Markovich

*Добавлено через 7 минут*


*Современное*


На работе я листаю прайсы, ем  Биг-Маки
И на мыло все чего-то сбрасываю
Свора твоих смайлов – как собаки
И биг-борды, давят массою!

Бъешь меня по Аське – очень больно
Хэппи-эндов ты не жди – не будет!
СМС-ками стреляешь многоствольно
Достают они и я от них в отрубе

Стопудово, говоришь ты  - типа, бабки
Грузишь ты меня всегда по полной
Не въезжаю в тему ,ты забила баки
Напугать ежа ты хочешь  ж___й  голой

На твои все кисы – мои  факи
Знаешь ты отваливай и не напрягай
Я не лузер, гонишь ты, продвинутый я хакер
Инфу мне отстойную, ты лучше не сливай

----------


## goluba

..Спасибо, что оценил :biggrin: Я вот в поэзии не сильна, зато все восполняю художествами и фотографией(3 в 1-визажист, фотограф, модель) :Oj:  эх, еще бы и стихи писать...

----------


## Лев

> эх, еще бы и стихи писать...


А ты расслабься и они сами польются или зайди в "Поэтическую флудилку" - слово за слово, строчка за строчкой... так и до высокой поэзии поднимешься:rolleyes: :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> (мало ей 102 разбитых сердца-дак ты ей  103-е вытащи из груди и под ножки ее прекрасные брось.)


Каждый судит по себе,а мне одного хватает.
Вам в коллекцию больше подойдёт *goluba*,три в одном!
Будет с кого стихи писать))))

----------


## goluba

Даже смешно...наблюдать за вашими детскими выпадами мадам Настенька..потому что..у вас все слишком...:
Слишком молодая(чтобы опускаться до пикировки с вами)
Слишком Молодая блондинка (я предпочитаю умных людей)
Слишком молодая американская блондинка(без комментариев)
Слишком молодая американская эмансипированная блондинка, слишком уверенная в своей исключительности ...Типичная принцесса из...Шрека, сначала прекрасная и ослепительная, а солнце зайдет и...че-то зелененькое..с рожками...в прыжке по-суперменски всех ногами раскидывает, не с вас ее рисовали? (Простите, я долго молчала наблюдая, но вы сами вынудили)

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> А ты расслабься и они сами польются или зайди в "Поэтическую флудилку" - слово за слово, строчка за строчкой... так и до высокой поэзии поднимешься:rolleyes:


спасибо, вам Лев за доьрый совет, но...должны же у меня быть хоть какие-то недостатки:biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> не с вас ее рисовали?


*goluba*,не завидуйте :wink:
А пишу из добрых чувств,что бы он уже проснулся и увидел это "зеленоглазое такси" в ваших глазах.

----------


## Skadi

> Даже смешно...наблюдать за вашими детскими выпадами мадам Настенька..потому что..у вас все слишком...:
> Слишком молодая(чтобы опускаться до пикировки с вами)
> Слишком Молодая блондинка (я предпочитаю умных людей)
> Слишком молодая американская блондинка(без комментариев)
> Слишком молодая американская эмансипированная блондинка, слишком уверенная в своей исключительности ...Типичная принцесса из...Шрека, сначала прекрасная и ослепительная, а солнце зайдет и...че-то зелененькое..с рожками...в прыжке по-суперменски всех ногами раскидывает, не с вас ее рисовали? (Простите, я долго молчала наблюдая, но вы сами вынудили)


_Зря Вы так реагируете - Настя не имеет никакого намерения "воткнуть нож поглубже" - зачем? какой смысл?
Воспринимайте всё с юмором - так легче прожить, поверьте._

----------


## goluba

> *goluba*,не завидуйте :wink:
> А пишу из добрых чувств,что бы он уже проснулся и увидел это "зеленоглазое такси" в ваших глазах.


Девочка, милая, вам наверное страшно нравится, когда вам завидуют, но не обольщайтесь-это делают не все... меня, бог миловал и за всю жизь я этой болезнью ни разу не болела.
Очарованной душе Skade я отвечу, что моя реакция вовсе не беспочвенна, так как вашей подзащитной мы уже как-то пересекались на форуме..в одной темке, где Наша очаровательная собеседница, пыталась нас уверить,как это пошло и безнравственно петь в кабаках за деньги, в то время как она это делает исключительно ради высокого искусства и.т.д.и.т.п. и там возражающих было гааараааздо побольше, и не скажу, что все были недостойные люди, как раз наоборот, талантливые и уважаемые музыканты-форумчане, зарабатывающие свой хлеб нелегким трудом,нервами, здоровьем...

----------


## Skadi

> Девочка, милая, вам наверное страшно нравится, когда вам завидуют, но не обольщайтесь-это делают не все... меня, бог миловал и за всю жизь я этой болезнью ни разу не болела


То, что Вы сейчас делаете, говорит об обратном.
_Хотите совет? заведите тему в прозе - у Вас это хорошо получается - я серьёзно._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*goluba*,вы там всех этих уважаемых и облили грязью!
Поэтому давайте не преврашать тему Марковича в свалку сплетен.
Вы же выше этого всего или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Markovich

> Воспринимайте всё с юмором - так легче прожить, поверьте.


 Как хозяин этой темы  ПОЧЕТНОЕ ПЕРВОЕ МЕСТО  присуждаю этой мысли!!!

 :flower:  

 Вторую умную мысль выскажу сам (автоматически  - 2-е место):

*"Вы все хорошие и даже отличные!"* 



             Попытайтесь разглядеть это:

  Моя краткая оценка (поскольку в этой теме царит принцип демократии (не путать с анархией) вы можете также дать оценку мне) :

*SKADE* http://forum.plus-msk.ru/images/edit...upop.gifflower

Автор немалого количества хороших  стихов,красива - умна,профессиональный музыкант,
ДОБРАЯ ДУША ,которая дарит радость общения с Поэзией и Музыкой 
  детям-инвалидам (смотри отчет  Андрея Байрона о посещении Рязани)
 :flower: 

* Anastasia*


            Красавица (думаю это все заметили) ,отнюдь не дура (читай блондинка) (тут я с Goluboy не соглашусь) судя по стихам иногда несовершенным по форме,но часто глубоким по смылу и очень эмоциональным (дура, да еще голливудская таких не напишет).
Спортсменка - может больно ударить (иногда словом), музыкант-исполнитель (правда ни разу не слышал , а жаль). По молодости пытается,прийдя в театр во время спектакля выскочить на сцену  и сорвав с актеров маски, разоблачить их перед зрителями,доказав залу,что Ромео вовсе не Ромео,а сорокалетний испитой актер Иван Иванович. Вопрос - хочет ли этого зал? Повторяю по молодости! 

 :flower: 

*  Goluba*

     Взрослая красивая умная женщина, которой посоветую прислушаться к мудрому совету Skade и воспринимать все с бОльшим  юмором.
 Певица от Бога - не верите - послушайте в ее исполнении "Душа косолапая"!
                        Недостаток - не пишет стихов - надеюсь вскоре исправится.

 :flower: 

                Markovich

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> послушайте в ее исполнении "Душа косолапая"!


В исполнении Рады Рай мне больше нравится,извините за прямоту.

----------


## Markovich

Спор В. В. Маяковского  с
         С. А. Есениным




Есенин пел про край березовый
Про иволгу и про коров,
Что сена золото с мороза
Жуют под звон колоколов

Он пел под тихий плач тальянки
Про злую удаль кабаков
Где посреди постылой  пъянки
От городских страдал оков

Слыл пьяницей, гулякой, скандалистом
И от того сильней страдал душой,
Что уж не мог, как в юности со свистом
Пуститься в пляс, а лишь уйти в запой  

А Маяковский томленье отбросив,
В тот же час конкретно, веско
Вел колонны  солдат-матросов
Под флагом с лозунгом  РабСовБеса

С людьми – ни слова, собеседник –класс
В крайнем случае – Облако или  Маузер
Задача -  словом  дойти до масс
Пусть лозунгом звенит даже пауза!

Хотя и другим бывал Владимир Владимирович!
Писал «Про это», стесняясь вроде,
Считая мелким и как бы личным-
Писать «Про Любовь» - подчиняясь природе

Сердился Маяковский, что не к жизни,
А к смерти звал Есенина урок
Не в Новый мир, а к деревенской тризне
Хотел – перо, чтоб палец жал, а не курок

Говорил, что умирать – не время,
Резать вены – нынче не к лицу
Были б мол чернила в «Англетере»
Не прийти б к такому вот концу

Но прошло всего четыре года
По причине сор с чужой женой
Сердце, что стучало для народа
Вы пронзили пулей роковой

Маяковский, вы забыли будь то
Вашу фразу –скажешь ли верней?
«В этой жизни помереть не трудно
Сделать жизнь значительно трудней»

Но вот столетье старое – сменилось новым!
Далекой кажется есенинская  Русь
И Маяковского рассыпались колонны
И кто из них был прав- судить я не берусь,

Знать ложь, что -  всякая поэзия – вино
Что с возрастом – чем старше – тем добрее!
Скорее стих – как хлеб, испек – так еж его,
Пока он свеж и ароматом теплым веет

А спор? Да был ли он?
Любили оба женщин и Россию
И каждый согреваем был  ее теплом,
И каждый был по-своему красивым…

----------


## goluba

> *goluba*,вы там всех этих уважаемых и облили грязью!
> Поэтому давайте не преврашать тему Марковича в свалку сплетен.
> Вы же выше этого всего или я ошибаюсь?


Ппросто поражаюсь, второй раз наблюдаю такую нахалку, первая Ксюша Собчак.
Где наследит Анастасия-там раздоры. Вот не поленюсь и найду ту самую тему и тогда сразу все станет ясно ху есть ху, и кто кого и чем обливал.мадам американке всего лишь каждый как мог высказал свое мнение по поводу ее"заявлений"... девочка,вот из-за подобных тебе народ отсюда и уходит на другие форумы...(Эх, права была моя прабабушка, когда говорила, что нечего сопливым детям влезать в разговоры взрослых)

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*goluba*, из уважения к Марковичу, я не предоставлю вам такой радости.
Просто буду выше и не опущусь до вашего уровня.
Прощайте. Вы в игноре.

----------


## goluba

> В исполнении Рады Рай мне больше нравится,извините за прямоту.


Мне тоже нравится как поет Рада Рай,но неизвестно как она  поет вживую,а в студии где куча всяких прибамбасов пультов микшеров и необходимых программ для выправления голосов и огрехов, споет любой дурач(что они в принципе и делают успешно)мы же люди простые , деревенские, нам эти премудрости не ведомы, как предки учили , так и поем,  можно даже без микрофонов и музыки.  Аваших исполнений мы тоже пока не слышали,но наверное  не круче чем Хьюстон:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Ппросто поражаюсь, второй раз наблюдаю такую нахалку, первая Ксюша Собчак.
> Где наследит Анастасия-там раздоры. Вот не поленюсь и найду ту самую тему и тогда сразу все станет ясно ху есть ху, и кто кого и чем обливал.мадам американке всего лишь каждый как мог высказал свое мнение по поводу ее"заявлений"... девочка,вот из-за подобных тебе народ отсюда и уходит на другие форумы...(Эх, права была моя прабабушка, когда говорила, что нечего сопливым детям влезать в разговоры взрослых)


_Слушаю Вас и удивляюсь - если Вы разумная женщина, то почему так реагируете? Знаете, форумы создаются не для склок и разборок, а для нормального общения, где люди лишний раз рады получить хоть какой-то позитив (негатива и так достаточно в нашей жизни!). Если Вы обвиняете Настю в негативе, то, будьте добры, поделитесь своим позитивом, перевесьте, так сказать, чашу весов в положительную сторону. Я думаю, что для всех это будет приятным сюрпризом!
_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*С лихвой, так воспевая своё имя,
И выпустив от ревности поводья,
Мы опускаем в сточные канавы,
Всех звёзд.
Твердя, что всё порочно.

Всех тех, кто мир увековечил,
И звёзды к их ногам, кумиров бремя,
Твердя напропалую,
-Я одна лишь!
-Не их...моё настало время!

И снова спотыкаясь и ломаясь,
Ступая в грязь, вечерние наряды,
Такси по луже, горькими слезами,
В ответ летят расстрелянные "Грады".

Забыв что в жизни,
есть флажок и белый,
Пусть недостатков полная стихия,
Разбив косяк и выламаны двери,
Забыв про совесть, убежит Богиня...

Воспета в залы, пустотою зритель,
Не будем осуждать пороков время,
Её ведь жизнь, хоть нам она постыла,
Зачем нам чуждое для жизни бремя.*

----------


## Skadi

> И выпустив от ревности поводья...


*Потрясающая, в своей простоте и естественности, мысль!*

----------


## Markovich

Забыть закрытое,
            закрыть забытое...


            Усни!Усну... 
            Остынь,устав 
            Сумев отнять, 
            Заставь обнять 
            Убей опять 
            Вонзи слова 
            Поставь заслон 
            Забудь меня 
            Вся жизнь -на слом 
            Прости меня 
            Застыл пустырь 
            Черны кусты 
            Горят мосты 
            Пуста кровать 
            Не нужно врать, 
            Застав врасплох 
            Все видит Бог 
            Потери боль 
            Больней потерь, 
            Что были прежде 
            Двери скрип- 
            Скверней дверей, 
            Что заперты 
            Назад нельзя 
            Закрыть-забытое! 
            Зарыть-закрытое! 
            Зарыть-забытое! 
            Смахнуть-что наспех, 
            Упав на насыпь, 
            Заснуть,приставив 
            К виску нестарому 
            Застывшей стали 
            Кусок усталый 
            Остыть заставив, 
            Застыв от страха, 
            Забыть о страхе...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Заснуть,приставив 
>             К виску нестарому 
>             Застывшей стали 
>             Кусок усталый 
>             Остыть заставив, 
>             Застыв от страха, 
>             Забыть о страхе...


Суицид не преемлем 
ни Богом, не чернью,
Для людей Бог дал жизнь!
не играться со смертью!
Не найдёте покой  
не в земле, не на небе,
Пусть в стихах и словах...
В мыслях... Мне вы поверьте.
Межь миров одиноко,
Сам с собою, глубОко.
Позабыв про пророка,
Честно слово...убого...

----------


## Skadi

> Застав врасплох 
>             Все видит Бог 
>             Потери боль 
>             Больней потерь, 
>             Что были прежде 
>             Двери скрип- 
>             Скверней дверей, 
>             Что заперты 
>             Назад нельзя 
> ...


*Что-то новенькое....
необычный стиль....
гм....прозвучало...неожиданно*

----------


## Skadi

> Для людей Бог дал жизнь!
> не играться со смертью!


*Аксиома!*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Аксиома!


*Истина!*

----------


## Skadi

> Истина!


*Аксиома - и есть бесспорная истина, не требующая доказательств.
*

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
*Skade*,
 Давайте перечислим языки,
 В которых суть одна, названий много.
 Страниц не хватит - парики... :Vah: 
 Надеть придётся.:wink: сужу не строго :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

Простая женщина идет…






Любовью вся озарена, любовью взвенчана
Любовью в сан возведена Простая Женщина
Та самая, которая с маршрутки на метро
Ныряет утром в города «нутро»
И аккуратным почерком записывает в офисе
Колонки цифр, слов непонятных россыпи
И на часы глядит, а стрелка как приклеена
А женщина в себе так неуверенна,
Ей стукнуло уж тридцать с небольшим
И дома с мамой сын и нужно все решить,
Как дальше жить, ошибки повторять – нет времени
И нужно стать в себе чуть-чуть уверенней
Есть друг, который был всегда «подругою» 
Делилась с ним бедой и просто скукою
Он одинок, умен и в доску свой,
Давно расстался с дурою-женой
Почти что брат и в тапочках домашних
Он не мужчина, просто однокашник
Но все подруги уши прожужжали,
Подруги в нем мужчину уважали,
«На ты» с любою техникой, непьющий,
Мужик приятный, хоть не сердцеед,
Без женских рук чуть-чуть ,совсем запущен
С улыбкой белозубою сосед
И вдруг однажды, может быть случайно
Он сбросил невидимки свой наряд
Был весел , не томил молчанием
«Быть может и не зря подруги говорят…»
Разбилось мутное стекло и стало ясно,
Что много лет подряд и в двух всего шагах
Жил тот, кого так долго и напрасно
Искала и ждала и видела во снах
Любовь её на крыльях понесет,
Метро, маршрутки, все – ненужной декорацией
Всем встать! Когда навстречу вам идет
Простая женщина с божественною грацией!

*Добавлено через 47 часов 59 минут*
Питер 




Питер дремлет, нахмурив брови
Хриплым голосом, чуть простыв
Он о чем то с Балтикой спорит,
Разведя как  руки мосты
Пролететь бы пустыми улицами,
Рассекая густой туман,
Чтоб прохожие зябко сутулясь,
От страха сходили с ума
Пусть Исаакия   строгий купол -
Золотая  женщины  грудь
Кормит неба упругие губы
небу хочется тоже  уснуть
Ну а мне этой ночью белой
Точно знаю я – не до сна
Ощущаю всей кровью в венах-
Скоро в Питер придет весна !
И какой то хмельной отрадой
Наполняется вся моя суть
Словно каменный пояс ограды
Я  Неве помог  расстегнуть…



Markovich

----------


## goluba

Про Питер-здорово и сильно!

----------


## Markovich

Питер 
          (песня)



Питер дремлет, нахмурив брови
Хриплым голосом, чуть простыв
Он о чем то с Балтикой спорит,
Разведя как  руки мосты

Пролететь бы пустыми улицами,
Рассекая густой туман,
Чтоб прохожие зябко сутулясь,
От страха сходили с ума

Здесь   Исаакия   строгий купол -
Золотая  женская  грудь
Кормит неба упругие губы
небу хочется тоже  уснуть

   --RF--
По ночному Питеру пройдусь,
Мне дворы-колодцы как родному рады,
Невского огни мне навевают грусть
Как Арбат великому Булату

Ночью этой мне откровенной
Точно знаю я – не до сна
Ощущаю всей кровью в венах-
Скоро в Питер придет весна !

И какой то хмельной отрадой
Наполняется вся моя суть
Словно каменный пояс ограды
Я  Неве помог  расстегнуть

Вы держите меня покрепче,
А не то я вырвусь из рук
Мне сегодня назначил встречу
Питер – самый мой близкий друг

  --RF--
По ночному Питеру пройдусь,
Мне дворы-колодцы как родному рады,
Невского огни мне навевают грусть
Как Арбат великому Булату

  --RF--
По ночному Питеру пройдусь,
Мне дворы-колодцы как родному рады,
Невского огни мне навевают грусть
Как Арбат великому Булату

----------


## goluba

Это здорово!!! Это сильно , ярко, эмоционально и очень поэтично и музыкально! 100 баллов сразу!!!

----------


## MOPO

> Питер дремлет, нахмурив брови
> Хриплым голосом, чуть простыв
> Он о чем то с Балтикой спорит,
> Разведя как  руки мосты


Красиво и проникновенно о моем любимом городе!!!!!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Markovich

Как вырваться из круга самозванцев…


Мы верим вывескам, визиткам, мы верим  званиям – не знаниям
Хоть понимаем  приблизительно – кто эти лица узнаваемые
Не любим длинных, трудных мы дорог, 
Хотим быстрей , ступив лишь за порог
Поймать  успех и славу и признание
Уверены – чем заняты – призвание
Быть в подмастерьях долгие года – то не для нас
Успех  ждать не хотим, он нужен нам сейчас!
Так трудно засыпать под утро над учебником
Учиться проще , занимаясь практикой лечебной
Так  скучно на унылых лекциях сидеть
И в чем то сомневаться, что – то не уметь
Так скучно думать и искать причину
И напрягаться, вспоминать чему учили
Давайте дело делать, деньги – время
Нам надоело слушать про ответственности бремя
Мы говорим : Пусть начинает , пусть берется!
Ведь он из тех , кому легко дается
Но вдумайтесь – вы кролики подопытные
Они решительны – хотя пока не опытны
Ошибок не боятся, не стесняются
Хотя ошибки иногда не исправляются
Давайте фильм снимать, в себе ценя талант
В парламенте сидеть иль музыку писать,
                                          хотя не музыкант
Спектакль «гениальный» ставить , создавать коллекции
Иль может заняться  нам зрения коррекцией?
А если зрения кого – ни будь лишим –
Не ошибается – кто ничего не делает!
А девочка слепая с палочкой идет,
                            Теперь не бегает…
И как ни странно , часто ведь проносит!
И даже деньги и престиж порой приносит
А вскоре сами станем верить , что талантливы
И в ресторанах дорогих  закусывать салатами
И интервью давать теперь уж не стесняясь,
В тусовочную тину глубже погружаясь,
И скоро наши лица станут узнаваемы,
Мы толстокожи станем  и «не доставаемы»,
Читать мы перестанем книги, заменив каналами
Иль в Интернет – окоп  зароемся, да мало ли?
Сегодня часто явная халтура проходит « на ура»
Ценители на уровне творцов опровергают мысль о том ,
                                                   Что публика – не дура!
И мы не любим фильмы без счастливых уж концов.



Нахальство и авантюризм – две мощные колонны
На них сегодня держится наш мир
Немало времени пройдет, пока наестся  люд голодный
Сообразит кто в самом деле их кумир 
И отчего – то все стесняемся сказать:
Ты мастер? У тебя  диплом   консерватории ?
Вот  инструмент – будь добр  сесть и доказать
Что ты – не  мент  Шарапов на бандитской территории
Вот отчего наш мир -  таков как есть
Куда из дилетанта кресла пересесть?
Какой канал, скажи переключить?
Что б пошлость недоучки исключить!
Как вырваться из круга самозванцев – 
Богатых и уверенных засранцев!
Из круга тех , кто все за нас решает,
Но никогда и ни за что не отвечает,
Как в мир прийти без этой всякой дряни ?
Где сразу ясно – Пекарь? – Дай свой пряник!
Ты каменщик ? – Взглянуть хочу на  кладку
Садовник  - покажи свою мне грядку!
В мир – где дела всегда важнее слов,
Где качество – основа всех основ,
Где строят дом и мебель – на века , 
Где у хирурга твердая рука,
Где операции щенку часами делают,
Где роботы в футбол – как дети бегают,
Где сына президента оштрафуют
За нарушенье правила парковки
И урожай немалый конфискуют
Нитраты если вдруг найдут в морковке
Где со шпаргалкой на экзамен – преступление!
Где президента верят выступлениям,
Мне мир, где труд, учения года  ведут к успеху, славе – близок,
Мир , где в почете навсегда всех званий громких и профессий 
                                                      длинный список!

*Добавлено через 1 час 22 минуты*
Автор благодарит своего друга  петербуржца   Oskara,благодагодаря советам которого удалось откорректировать песнню "Петербург",приведенную ниже.
Теперь в окончательном варианте песня выглядит так :

            Питер 


Питер дремлет, нахмурив брови
Хриплым голосом, чуть простыв
Он о чем то с Балтикой спорит,
Разведя как  руки мосты

Пролететь бы пустыми улицами,
Рассекая густой туман,
Чтоб прохожие зябко сутулясь,
От страха сходили с ума

Здесь   Исаакия   строгий купол -
Золотая  женская  грудь
Кормит неба упругие губы
небу хочется тоже  уснуть

   --RF--
По ночному Питеру пройдусь,
Мне дворы-колодцы как родному рады,
Невского огни мне навевают грусть
Как Арбат великому Булату

Ночью этою. откровенной
Точно знаю я – не до сна
Ощущаю всей кровью в венах-
Скоро в Питер придет весна !

И какой то хмельной отрадой
Наполняется вся моя суть
Словно каменный пояс ограды
Я  Неве помог  расстегнуть

Вы держите меня покрепче,
А не то я вырвусь из рук
Мне сегодня назначил встречу
Питер – самый близкий мой друг

  --RF--
По ночному Питеру пройдусь,
Мне дворы-колодцы как родному рады,
Невского огни мне навевают грусть
Как Арбат великому Булату

  --RF--
По ночному Питеру пройдусь,
Мне дворы-колодцы как родному рады,
Невского огни мне навевают грусть
Как Арбат великому Булату

----------


## oskar_65

Это тебе спасибо,вещь получилась хорошая!




> Как вырваться из круга самозванцев – 
> Богатых и уверенных засранцев!
> Из круга тех , кто все за нас решает,
> Но никогда и ни за что не отвечает,
> Как в мир прийти без этой всякой дряни ?
> Где сразу ясно – Пекарь? – Дай свой пряник!
> Ты каменщик ? – Взглянуть хочу на  кладку
> Садовник  - покажи свою мне грядку!


Весьма-весьма.Поздравляю!

----------


## Markovich

> Весьма-весьма.Поздравляю!


Спасибо,Oskar!

А вот еще одна "женская" песня Питер-Лондон.



    Питер-Лондон

Я стою у окна
Скучный дождь льет с утра
Мне зябко, не греет свитер
                                   Питер!

Ты в окошко глядишь,
На мозаику крыш
Старый Тауэр – вот он,
                              Лондон!

--RF—
Ты над Темзой стоишь,
Над Невою я
Я молчу, ты молчишь,
Ты любовь моя!
Но не слиться двум рекам в одну!
И волне не догнать волну!

Одиноко и холодно
Без тебя в моем городе
Словно в театре без зрителей
                              В Питере!

День сменяется вечером,
Быть легко недоверчивым,
Оставаться  спокойным и гордым
                                   В Лондоне!
 --RF—
 Ты над Темзой стоишь,
 Над Невою я
 Я молчу, ты молчишь,
 Ты любовь моя!
 Но не слиться двум рекам в одну!
 И волне не догнать волну!

Прощать и надеяться,
Думать- «Все переменится»
Ждать  звонок – как событие
                             В Питере!

Знать, что Богом отмечена
Ждет звонка твоя женщина,
Не сберечь, то, что скомкано
                              В Лондоне!
--RF—
Ты над Темзой стоишь,
Над Невою я
Я молчу, ты молчишь,
Ты любовь моя!
И не слиться двум рекам в одну!
И волне не догнать волну!

*Добавлено через 1 час 18 минут*
Изменения в последнем куплете:

Знать, что Богом отмечена
Ждет тебя твоя женщина,
Не сберечь, то, что скомкано
В Лондоне!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Как вырваться из круга самозванцев…


*Markovich*, хороший перчик!  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

Романс 





Благодарю тебя,
Мой милый,
А что прошло,
То не забыла,
Но камнем падает бескрылым,
Душа моя- я отлюбила
Нет больше сил
С тобой бороться,
Противиться твоим глазам,
Красавца чарам, но с душой уродца,
Всему что говоришь – ведь ты не веришь сам



Последней встречи боль
Пронзила
Душа моя
Не позабыла
Пощечину тех слов фальшивых
Мне не стереть с лица , увы – любила…
Не сбудется
О чем мечталось
Любви ушедшей не вернуть
Мне в этой жизни лишь осталось
Прожить её хоть как ни будь



Была доверчива
Без меры
Любовью вся 
Полна и верой
Надеялась, ждала и так любила
Что все на свете – позабыла
Но не забыть 
Черты любимые
Глаза родные не забыть
И пусть страдаю с прежней силою
Тебя не в силах разлюбить  (Тебя никак не разлюбить) 



Предполагаемая мелодия - первый куплет песни Е.Рыбакова (г.Москва) "Разлюбилось - не забылось" -там где под акустическую гитару по ссылке : http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...7e6d3a07e509ee

 По хронометражу до 0.49 - дальше - не слушать (отрезается).

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Романс


Начало впечатлило,а вот переход в попсу,растроил.

----------


## oskar_65

> Предполагаемая мелодия


Хорошо было бы,на мой взгляд,в таком ключе и сделать песню.

----------


## Markovich

*Читая стихи Б.Корнилова*







Целовал в бесчувственные губы
Я сегодня незнакомку-ночь
Так нахраписто, неласково и грубо
Словно мял купеческую дочь

Незнакомка-ночь как гимназистка юная
Так хрупка, неопытна , свежа
И глядел я из угла угрюмо
На волос её растрепанных пожар

Подчиняясь низменным инстинктам
Я тянулся к утонченности руки
Как к Мадонне Рафаэлевой Сикстинской
Мало будто было мне других

И в своем давно привычном хамстве
Прятал я смущенье и печаль
Так прекрасно ночи той убранство,
Так таинственна её галактик  даль

Силой силу разве  что сломаешь,
Красота – значительно прочней
Только это поздно понимаешь,
Ночь проходит и Рассвет  за ней...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Впечитляет  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Жанр «Белогвардейский Шансон»

* Вы   ранены , поручик*




Вы ранены поручик! Пустяки, задело,
Царапина, вот только и всего
Не жалко крови, если кровь – за  дело,
Вот только дело ли? Нет больше ничего!

Постели даже чистой нет, улыбок светлых
В одно мгновенье рухнул старый, добрый мир
Пришла пора попоек с горя беспросветных
И государь ,увы, наш слабый больше не кумир

Большевички, крестьянский люд, матросы
Цепные псы , что спущены на нас
Один ответ на все твои вопросы – 
« В расход его!» -вот правда без прикрас!

А ведь любили мы народ наш русский!
И  мог   ли   думать кто-нибудь из нас,
Что свой  мужик, рязанский, петербуржский
Поставит к стенке, выполнив  приказ?

Помещик им не люб! Коммуна – лучше!
Разделят все, растащат по дворам!
Черт с ним! Другое больше мучает – 
Что верховодит всем презренный плут и хам!

Печется о Народе – как о лошади!
Хомут одеть чтоб новый – поскорей!
Толпа – как баба пьяная на площади
Орет, сама не понимая суть вещей

Поручик, бросьте, мы давно уж в прошлом!
Враги, изгои – на родной земле 
Перевязать Вас нужно, лучше о хорошем!
Откройте спирт – забудем о войне!

----------


## Markovich

* Яблочко*




Играли  Яблочко, вокруг костра на площади
Матроса с «Рюрика»гремели каблуки
Ночную тьму рвала чечетка пулеметной очередью
И точку ставила коротким словом «Пли!»

И лентой пулеметной  перекрещенный,    
В наколках  весь лихой плясал матрос,
Гармошку нежно обнимал ,как женщину
Солдатик с фронта, что в шинель как будто врос

Вторили вдалеке чечетке этой выстрелы
Крупою снежной сыпала метель
Но оттеснило Яблочко всё, что пришлось
                                                им выстрадать
И даже мысль, « Что хорошо бы в теплую
                                                        постель»

И было это Яблочко – отчаянным!
Для смерти был матрос – не уязвим
И даже юнкера одобрили молчанием
Тот танец – не прервали выстрелом своим

----------


## Skadi

> Силой силу разве  что сломаешь,
> Красота – значительно прочней


_Красота души - не внешняя красивость,
Время внешность тронь - она, глядишь, разбилась..._

----------


## Markovich

А помните,поручик?

      Жанр «Белогвардейский Шансон»



А помните поручик –как  обедали в Славянском*?
И устриц Вам две дюжины тогда проспорил я
В мундире с золотом Вы были, после в таборе цыганском
Шампанским дружно  встретила нас пестрая семья  

Вы под гитару звонкую нам пели песни чувственно
Штабс-капитан наш старый скрыть слезы не сумел
Тогда читали Блока Вы надрывно так и грустно
И в тишине пронзительной – стих серебром звенел

Тогда моложе были Вы, наивным и мечтательным
И в каждую певичку влюблялись Вы всерьез,
Ревнивы  и задиристы – к певичек почитателям,
Немало их в наш госпиталь денщик тогда Ваш свез

Хотели все попробовать, мы были к жизни жадными
Рассвет не раз встречали мы за карточным столом
И запивали водку мы – Токаями мускатными,
Одаривали женщины нас душ и тел теплом

Но вот – позвала Родина, Царь-батюшка в опасности!
Орава черной нечисти народ мутит не зря!
На полевые кители, одев свои Георгии,
Коней и шашки вычистив, в строй стали сыновья!

Мы  звали жизнь- копейкою и Смерти – улыбались мы,
Дороже чести не было в той жизни ничего!
Ну разве только Родина -  березкам в пояс кланялись,
Слеза ползла предательски, черт знает от чего!



* - Славянский базар – старый ресторан в Москве

----------


## goluba

Да...был такой ресторан, мы свадьбу там справляли в 1985, кажется через год он сгорел....вроде так и не работает....пару раз мимо проходила по первой работе...вроде был глухо закрыт. Эх!

----------


## Skadi

> Дороже чести не было в той жизни ничего!
> Ну разве только Родина -  березкам в пояс кланялись,
> Слеза ползла предательски, черт знает от чего!


_Мундира честь они не осквернили,
История факт преданно хранит!
В берёзках свою Родину любили,
Спасли ей жизнь и сердце, что стучит!_

----------


## Markovich

Предчувствие    Весны!


Февраль зовут по-украински  - Лютым
Холодный и унылый в безнадежности своей
Я в феврале ,как в танке – запечатан  люком
В давно подбитом и промерзшем танке много дней

Из февраля – мне б выйти на свободу
Хотя бы в Март, а лучше  уж в Апрель,
Чтоб как по грязному стеклу – пройтись 
                                             по небосводу
Вернув всю кобальта шальную акварель

Движением руки – птиц выпустить на волю!
Из танка – февраля – пусть щебетанья гром!
И чтоб на зелени  лужайки – как бокалы с кровью
Тюльпаны алые взошли с яично-черным ртом 

Уйдет февральская хандра – как головная боль,
                                                       Я знаю!
Весны давление зашкалило уже!
На мне – как на кусте сирени почки набухают,
Вот – вот взорвутся  фиолетовым драже…

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Пусть за окном февраль кружит,
В душе бы не замёрз апрель,
Наденьте курточку потолще,
И позабудьте про метель.

----------


## Markovich

Цикл "Берега Гурзуфа"



  Вечер   в   Гурзуфе



Был вечер пасмурного дня
И солнца луч сквозь тучи пробивался
И на руке моей соленой оставался ,
Тепла частичку ласково даря

Скользнул  по скалам, что стеной нависли,
Огнем зеленым полыхнул  в траве,
И кипарисы – словно обелиски
Зажглись в прибрежной, предвечерней  мгле

Тяжелым бархатным ковром укрыли сосны,
Холмы Гурзуфа, источая аромат,
И дополнялся ласковый Мускат
Засохших трав оттенком сенокосным

И громким пеньем птиц, невидимых цикад
Великому послушных дирижеру-
Соленый ветер, пьющему простору,
Творящему немыслимый закат

Прибой устало шелестел камнями,
Ворочая лазурные валы
Смеялись чайки в вышине  над нами
И мы себе казались так малы ,

Как  камешки , что держишь на  ладони,
Такие же как тысячи вокруг
Упали в воду – и сомкнулся круг
Воды соленой, что зовется море…

----------


## goluba

Здорово!!!

----------


## oskar_65

> Прибой устало шелестел камнями,
> Ворочая лазурные валы
> Смеялись чайки в вышине  над нами
> И мы себе казались так малы ,
> 
> Как  камешки , что держишь на  ладони,
> Такие же как тысячи вокруг
> Упали в воду – и сомкнулся круг
> Воды соленой, что зовется море…


И предыдущее тоже неплохо  :Ok:  
Я в феврале,как в танке врытом в землю,
Промёрз до башни,только рифмам внемлю...

----------


## Markovich

Цикл «Берега Гурзуфа»     






       Море   сердится




Море сердится, море сердится
И лазурью как прежде не светится
А валами тяжелыми катится
И назад так обиженно пятится

И обрызгать пытается пеною
Словно пенкой молочною белою
И солеными метит нас брызгами,
Ах, как много пришлось ему выстрадать!

Ах, как много пришлось ему вынести,
Да детей одних – пойди вырасти,
Да людей одних – пойди выкорми,
Кораблей одних – пойди вытерпи

Вот и сердится море, волнуется
Как ребенок обиженный дуется
Только знаю, нас солнце помирит
Кошка- радуга спинку лишь выгнет

Море ласковым станет, прозрачным
И совсем не сердитым, не мрачным
Будто не было ветра и шторма,
Вновь лазурно, тепло и покорно…

----------


## ANDREAS26

Markovich,

 :Ok:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

*Markovich, с Валентином Вас!!!

ЛЮБВИ, ЛЮБВИ, И ЕЩЕ РАЗ ЛЮБВИ!!!*

----------


## Skadi

> Тяжелым бархатным ковром укрыли сосны,
> Холмы Гурзуфа, источая аромат,
> И дополнялся ласковый Мускат
> Засохших трав оттенком сенокосным
> 
> И громким пеньем птиц, невидимых цикад
> Великому послушных дирижеру-
> Соленый ветер, пьющему простору,
> Творящему немыслимый закат
> ...


_И словно ожили все строки эти:
Лицо ласкает поцелуем ветер,
Прибой, ворча, камнями шелестит,
Улыбку пряча в поседевшие усы
От пены и от смены настроенья,
Пленяя бесконечностью движенья.
И чайки, что над нами, дарят мысль,
Чтоб мы взлетать учились в эту высь!
_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

Цикл «Берега Гурзуфа»


*Погода    меняется…
*

Меняются полутона, оттенки
От фиолета до голубизны
Границы неба, моря – неясны
Расплывчаты и так скудны оценки 

Во всем своем богатстве акварель
Не в состоянии передать природу
И слов недостает, чтоб описать свободу
Полета чайки над волной, поверь!

А ветра чем нарисовать порывы,
Что гладь морскую рябью бороздит
И солнца ранний луч, что берег осветит
И можжевельником поросшие обрывы

Уж кипарисов стройных череда
Наметила извилистость аллеи
И маки средь засохших трав алеют
И кажется, что это – навсегда.

Волна щенком у ног играет
Лазурь прозрачна, дно пленит
И пена белая как скатерть накрывает
Прибрежной глыбы – мокрый малахит

А как густы в аллее ароматы
Здесь запахов настой так сладостно пьянит
И всякого, кто здесь бывал – манит
Назад вернуться Адалар *  громада


* Адалары – две известные, живописные скалы в бухте   Гурзуфа

----------


## Skadi

> Во всем своем богатстве акварель
> Не в состоянии передать природу
> И слов недостает, чтоб описать свободу
> Полета чайки над волной, поверь!


_Да, верно, ведь, природа так красива!
В ней красок всё многообразие разлива!
И в звуках музыка способна передать
Природы прелесть, что мы можем созерцать!_

----------


## Markovich

Земля   тавров *

Здесь в воздухе сплелось так много
Волшебных ароматов спелых трав
И хвойный ветер можжевеловых дубрав
Нам свежести морской подарит-« на дорогу»

Под шум прибоя, чаек крики
Глаза закрыв, я время  торможу
И стрелки не часов-веков перевожу
И тавров грозных будто вижу лики

Знамена алые с рассерженным быком**
Полощутся пред Храмом Девы***
И жертва на скале в хитоне белом****
Уж замерла под тяжестью оков

И замер Партенит ***** в тревожном  ожиданье 
Палач застыл, лишь взмаха ждет руки
На флагах алых белые быки молчат
Лишь головы склонили на прощанье

Богиня-Дева жертву принимая,
Сулит  немало рыбы и зверья
И амфор стройных ряд, что полны по края
Мускатом золотым – душистым соком края

Все тот же шум прибоя, чаек крик
Как будто нет стены тысячелетий,
Бег времени земного незаметен
Как будто мир лишь только что возник…

*Тавры –древние коренные жители Крыма, занимающиеся охотой и рыболовством. 
**Тавр- бык (греч.)
*** Богиня-Дева –богиня, особо почитаемая таврами
****Тавры приносили людей в жертву (после удара дубинкой по голове жертву сбрасывали со скалы)
***** Партенит – древний поселок, находящийся рядом с Гурзуфом. Предположительно, Храм  Богини-Девы находился
                               в Партените

----------


## Skadi

> Под шум прибоя, чаек крики
> Глаза закрыв, я время  торможу
> И стрелки не часов-веков перевожу...


_Глаза закрыв, сижу один на берегу,
Лишь крики чаек и прибоя мерный рокот...
Невольно в мыслях я в то время убегу,
Куда зовёт меня веков прошедших ропот..._

----------


## Markovich

Казачья песня. Цикл «Тихий Дон»



             Ветер с Дона

Ветер с Дона шевелит камыши у берега
И разлив привольный бороздит волной
Не дала мне выспаться ,скупо сон отмерила,
Ночка эта летняя, не спеши, постой!

День сегодня задался – праздничный, не Буденный
Провожает в лагеря  хутор  казачков
Собрались станишники на плацу полуденном  
Заиграла улица от лампас Донцов

 Припев
Веселей  ребята, выпала нам доля
Родной своей сторонке – верно послужить!
Ну а если встретит пуля где то  в чистом поле,
Так дома есть, ребятушки, кому по нас тужить!

В рубашенках  парусиновых, да в полном снаряжении,
 Кони чисто вымыты, сабельки блестят,
Поёт гармонь заливисто, гутарит с выражением
И  вот уж за околицей  наш  лихой отряд

Эх козырьки – как солнышко, чубы набок закручены
От самокруток крепких – духмяный  аромат
Как на подбор - все соколы и воевать обучены,
Врагов Царя-Отечества  порубим всех подряд!

Долг отдадим – как следует, послужим верой – правдою
В станицу возвернемся – вся грудь у нас в крестах!
Отцы и деды славою покрыли наше звание,
Где казаки появятся – там паника и страх!

  Припев
Веселей  ребята, выпала нам доля
Родной своей сторонке – верно послужить!
Ну а если встретит пуля где то в чистом поле,
Так дома есть, ребятушки, кому по нас тужить!

----------


## luudvig

Серёга,привет.Ну,дал,молодца!!!!!

----------


## Markovich

> Серёга,привет.Ну,дал,молодца!!!!!


  Валера - это для Владислава Кубы песня подошла бы,он про казаков много поёт

 :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

Приглашаю послушать наш альбом "Не жалей своё золото, осень"
Стихи - Сергей Глобенко(Markovich)
Музыка - Лев Шафир 
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/13711

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
_Я уже, практически, выучила ваш "Снежный сон" - так уж случилось, что именно эта песня 
сразу пришлась по душе...её выбор 
А кто поёт?_

----------


## aigul

Послушала  "Не жалей свое золото осень"! :Ok: Лев, шансон - это твой конек!

----------


## Лев

*Skade*,
*aigul*,
 Спасибо за отзыв. Пою всё я, кроме женской песни - там вся информация...

----------


## Skadi

> Пою всё я, кроме женской песни - там вся информация...


_Я так и подумала и хочу сказать - очень приятно Вас слушать 
_

----------


## goluba

*Markovich*,
Сережа письмо получила.....у меня сеть глючит....вложения с трудом скачиваю..."Чому"-супер!!!!!!! Запиши в команду )))

----------


## aigul

> Сережа письмо получила.....у меня сеть глючит....вложения с трудом скачиваю..."Чому"-супер!!!!!!!


У Сергея есть украинские песни? Очень хочу послушать!

----------


## luudvig

> Валера - это для Владислава Кубы песня подошла бы,он про казаков много поёт


Обойдётся

----------


## Markovich

> У Сергея есть ук.раинские песни? Очень хочу послушать!


Айгуль!
Спасибо,что зашла,рад тебе!
(Все таки-земляки!) Песен пока на укр.мовi - нет,есть толко несколько текстов,как нибудь повешу в теме.До сих пор делал это один раз ( и то давал 2 текста параллельно на русском и украинском,где то в начале темы.Считал,что форум все таки рускоязычный,да и я всю жизнь говорю по русски (родился и вырос в Киеве - коренной киевлянин).
 :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Обойдётся


Он то обойдется,сам получше напишет.
Валера я так до конца и не понял-он что  одессит,или он к вам на студию случайно попал? Нельзя ли его email раздобыть?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> *Markovich*,
> Сережа письмо получила.....у меня сеть глючит....вложения с трудом скачиваю..."Чому"-супер!!!!!!! Запиши в команду )))


   Ника!
 Да ты давно в команде!
Только восстанавливайся быстрее и переходничек купи к микрофону:smile:

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: !

----------


## goluba

Привет! не спишь еще?  А я недавно с работы....вот заглянула в гости.
Как же восстановишься тут с этой работой.Народ третий день "гуляет" а мы соответственно работаем до 2-х, 3-х ночи
, и завтра еще надо съездить, хотя может народу не будет и раньше закончим. Хотела попрбовать сегодня на работе записать демку"Ты мой насовсем" на видео, просто чтобы попробовать как на нормальной аппаратуре звучит, так разве дали...Надо ловить момент когда народу не будет.

----------


## luudvig

> *Добавлено через 1 час 18 минут*[/size]
> Изменения в последнем куплете:
> 
> Знать, что Богом отмечена
> Ждет тебя твоя женщина,
> Не сберечь, то, что скомкано
> В Лондоне!


Серега,привет.Куба - одессит, писался у нас.Насчёт imail,не знаю.А тебе к 23-му -  мой "Питер - Лондон".Извини,*НАШ*.http://webfile.ru/2974972

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Хорошая песня получилась - тёплая, цепляет. Поздравляю!

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, а что это за "Чому" ?

----------


## oskar_65

> "Питер - Лондон".


Вкусненько получилось,респект.
Ничего лишнего,это радует... это опыт. :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## luudvig

*oskar_65,Лев*,спасибо и с праздником.Прсто текст - супер!

----------


## Лев

> Просто текст - супер!


Ну... я ходил вокруг да около, а тебе легло:smile:

----------


## luudvig

Мне кажется эта песня для дуэта

----------


## Лев

> Мне кажется эта песня для дуэта


Вполне... при наличии его.

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*, а что это за "Чому" ?


Айгуль!
Песню назвал  "Чому не мій малюєш образ на холсті?",
а Ника её сокращенно называет "Чому", если сделаем песню - обязательно покажу.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Серега,привет.Куба - одессит, писался у нас.Насчёт imail,не знаю.А тебе к 23-му -  мой "Питер - Лондон".Извини,*НАШ*.http://webfile.ru/2974972


Валера!
Ну спасибо,удружил!
Тебя так же с праздником!

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

Всех наших мужчин с праздником!
Мужики, давайте по старому - с Днем Советской Армии и  Военно-Морского Флота! Ура!!!
Всех,кто сегодня зашел и не зашел сюда поздравим! Нашего Льва (которого мы все любим) вдвойне , он - именинник -целый альбом песен выдал на гора!  ,Luudviga van Валеру (какую песню сотворил -Орел!), Oskara нашего великолепного поэта и музыканта из Питера,моих друзей и соавторов Игоря (Audioritm) и его брата Сергея из Лозовой,
Игоря (Linstly) и других,всех мужчин форума - с Праздником!!!

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

 :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> Мужики, давайте по старому - с Днем Советской Армии и  Военно-Морского Флота! Ура!!!


Всегда готов! :br: 
С праздником!!!

----------


## Skadi

_Мальчики...прошу прощения, 
что "нарушаю" ваше уединение...
но разрешите преподнести вам вот это:
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/467266.jpg[/IMG]

_С праздником!_

----------


## luudvig

Спасибо SKADE!Серега,мужики,дай бог вам здоровья и денег,шоб купить всё остальное!!!!!!

----------


## goluba

Мальчишки! С Днем Советской Армии Вас! Всем здоровья , удачи, и успехов во всех начинаниях!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Тематический Шансон «Тихий Дон»
  Казацкая песня
 Эх конёк мой родный…

Вот и Дон наш – Батюшка ,вышли, слава Богу!
Из кольца из красного вынес верный конь
Много полегло вчера станишного народу
В том бою неравном красных смел огонь

Брательники и кум мой  там лежать остались
И детишкам с бабами – чего теперь сказать?
Свинцовые подарочки от красных им досталися
Москва указ направила – казачков де наказать!
       Припев
Эх конёк мой родный! Ты уж выручай!
Красные ,ох близко, гляди – не подкачай!  
Добежим до Дону – значит не помрем!
Значит песню нашу не раз еще споем!

Да, мы царевы слуги, присягу принимали!
Советам не поклонимся, в коммуну не пойдем!
Своим хотим уставом жить – Как деды наказали!
И за станицы наши, за Дон родной умрем!

Эх конь мой верный вороной, в живых лишь мы остались
Воды напейся вдоволь, чай не смелеет Дон,
На берег на родимый, ах если б мы добрались
Теплом согреет ласково родительский  наш дом 
       Припев
Эх конёк мой родный! Ты уж выручай!
Красные ,ох близко, гляди – не подкачай!  
Добежим до Дону – значит не помрем!
Значит песню нашу не раз еще споем!

Овса тебе  отборного задам тогда без скупости,
В Дону скупаю- вычищу, хвост – гриву расчешу
Под пулеметы красные как не попасть по глупости?
Уж ты , родной, не выдай, Христом тебя прошу!

Поможет ночка темная, да поутихнет Дон пущай!
Меня конёк мой верный  уж  выручал не раз
От красных пуль схоронимся на нашем бережку в кущах
Порасскажу тогда я всем , как конь меня мой спас!
       Припев
Эх конёк мой родный! Ты уж выручай!
Красные ,ох близко, гляди – не подкачай!  
Добежим до Дону – значит не помрем!
Значит песню нашу не раз еще споем!

----------


## Skadi

> Эх конь мой верный вороной, в живых лишь мы остались...
> Эх конёк мой родный! Ты уж выручай!


_В своё время был у меня конь вороной...с ним были связаны некоторые события...возникли ассоциации...
_

----------


## Markovich

Цикл «Господа,офицеры!»

       По коням ,Господа!

Мы на колено встав, целуем флаг державный
Наш главный день настал, венчаемся с  Державой
Теперь вы офицеры, вы – Родины оплот
А время щас такое, что завтра -  всех  на  фронт!

Погоны золотые – глаза не отвести
Портупеей кожаной от пуль перекрестив,
Отчизна  посылает нас,  и старый генерал
Всегда суровый вроде бы - к груди своей прижал

--RF—
По коням, Господа! Не время – пировать!
Над  Родиною нашей нависли злые  тучи
Я знаю ,Господа, нам  трудно умирать,
Но все ж , поверьте мне, в позоре жить не лучше!   

Пирожные любили мы в кофейне на Тверской,
А нынче – принимай коня –злой жеребец донской,
Эх Ваше Благородие, чай мамка в гости ждёт,
Того еще не знает, что сын на фронт идет

А гимназистка юная, читали ей стихи
Героем вас придумала отважным и лихим
Пусть Дева-Богородица от пули защитит
От газов ядовитых и штык пусть пощадит

--RF—
По коням, Господа! Не время – пировать!
Над  Родиною нашей нависли злые тучи
Я знаю ,Господа, нам трудно умирать,
Но все ж , поверьте мне, в позоре жить не лучше!   

Эх Ваше Благородие , не все с войны придут,
Кого то черны вороны по полю разнесут,
Могилами покроется далекий вражий край
А живы будем – свидимся, ну батюшка, прощай!


--RF—
По коням, Господа! Не время – пировать!
Над  Родиною нашей нависли злые тучи
Я знаю ,Господа, нам трудно умирать,
Но все ж , поверьте мне, в позоре жить не лучше!

----------


## Skadi

> Кого то черны вороны по полю разнесут,
> Могилами покроется далекий вражий край
> А живы будем – свидимся...


 :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Для тех,кто понимает украинский язык



Кохання      як      літо                             


Минають    теплі      дні
Стікає  пізнє літо
І осінь подих свій лишає у садах
«Любов – слова одні!»,
Кидаєш ти сердито,
«Як літо промайне, розтане без сліда »

--RF--
Кохання як літо-теплом зігріває
Кохання як дощ – омиває серця
Кохання як ніч –непомітно минає
Із піснею півня – добігає кінця

Я двері зачиню
Нехай ці дні похмурі
До нашої оселі ніколи не прийдуть
Я осінь зупиню,
Бо хОлода   тортури
Кохання ніжний цвіт  увесь переведуть

--RF--
Кохання як літо-теплом зігріває
Кохання як дощ – омиває серця
Кохання як ніч –непомітно минає
Із піснею півня – добігає кінця

Я сонце заманю
Словами чарівними
Умовлю всіх птахів про Південь свій забуть
Трояндами встелю
До серця шлях єдиний
 І почуття твої -  мов квіти зацвітуть

--RF--
Кохання як літо-теплом зігріває
Кохання як дощ – омиває серця
Кохання як ніч –непомітно минає
Із піснею півня – добігає кінця

----------


## Markovich

Горе и Счастье


Не желать, не верить, 
Не любить, не знать,
За закрытой дверью,
Горе своё ждать
Где оно все бродит,
Ищет – не найдет,
И не нужно вроде бы,
А все-таки придет 

Все-таки разыщет,
Скажет –Погоди!
Нужен мне из тысячи -
Ты!
 Прижмет к груди.
Расцелует  Горе
И не станет ждать,
И тогда начнет оно
Жизнь мою ломать,

--RF--
За моим столом сидят,
Смотрят безучастно
Слева – Горе моё.
Справа – моё Счастье
Не  друзья –  не  враги
Не любовь – не ссора
Ну а что меня ждет,
Я узнаю скоро

Всё, что устоялось,
Что берег -  любил,
Что когда то нравилось,
Всё, чем дорожил,
Что ценил, лелеял,
Вытряхнет на пол
И смертельный в сердце
Сделает укол!

Я стихи как Заповедь
Тут начну читать
В жизнь свою -  в мозаику
Дни светлые вплетать
Было и хорошее,
Даже Счастье было
Все же Горе в прошлом
Чаще приходило,
--RF--
За моим столом сидят,
Смотрят безучастно
Слева – Горе моё.
Справа – моё Счастье
Не  друзья –  не  враги
Не любовь – не ссора
Ну а что меня ждет,
Я узнаю скоро

На один хороший день
Пять плохих иль десять?
Счастье – где ты   Горю что б
Поубавить спеси!
Слышишь счастье – выручай,
Мало мы знакомы!
Ты, в обиду не давай,
Где твои Законы?

Я по ним хотел бы жить
Весело, беспечно,
Горе сердце мне сковало
Мерзлотою вечной
Счастье, сердце – отогрей!
Раз уж выпал случай,
Улыбнись счастье мне,
Не томи, не мучай!

 --RF--
За моим столом сидят,
Смотрят безучастно
Слева – Горе моё.
Справа – моё Счастье
Не  друзья –  не  враги
Не любовь – не ссора
Ну а что меня ждет,
Я узнаю скоро

----------


## oskar_65

> Всё, что устоялось,
> Что берег -  любил,
> Что когда то нравилось,
> Всё, чем дорожил,
> Что ценил, лелеял,
> Вытряхнет на пол
> И смертельный в сердце
> Сделает укол!


 :Ok:  :Ok: 

Есть такая буква в этом слове!
Отличный текст по смыслу и образу! Технически нуждается в доработке,имхо.
Сравни другие квадраты с этим,увидишь нарушения ритмики кое-где.
Удачи!

----------


## Markovich

Ладони в мазуте



Я эксклюзивные авто не продавал
Продюсером звезды я тоже не был
Зато я за баранкой пол-Европы пропахал
Взамен московских туч – Италии лазоревое небо

Бывало всякое, хоть я не Аристарх *
С таможней никогда я не имел проблем,
Платил с улыбкой, наступив на страх,
А что везу – всегда как рыба нем!

Но наркоты и то чем убивают – не вожу,
Зелёных мне и без того хватало,
Заметил я – в карман хоть сколько загружу,
А все равно потом, покажется мне мало!

Люблю дороги – разные они!
Весёлые и грустные как люди
Как старые друзья встречают вас одни,
А по другим – проедешь и забудешь

Как много раз мой верный друг мотор
Рвал ночи тишину, спасая от погони
Я песенкой Тату в ответ ему – на  спор!
Орал сквозь ночь –« Они нас не догонят!»

Но, сколько б не мотался , средь дорог
Как и среди людей, одна – любимая, родная  ,
Которую и захотел бы да забыть никак не смог,
Дорога к дому – через сердце пролегает

Судьбу мою – тебе легко прочесть
По черному мазуту – на ладони,
Пройдешь хоть сто дорог, но что то в этом есть
Когда сто первая опять из дому гонит…



* « Аристарх, договорись с таможней» - 
    из песни «Ваше благородие, Госпожа  удача»

----------


## Markovich

*Осень поиграет…
*
На щеке слеза
Миг прощанья
A в глазах не видно
Обещанья
На немой вопрос 
Нет ответа,
А судьею нам
Бабье лето

Октября приход
Все ломает
В Октябре о лете
Забывают,
Закружил нас в вихре
Cловно листья,
Осень промелькнула -
Тенью лисьей

--RF—
Бабье лето растаяло, нам разлуку оставило
Паутинок не дало нам, сделать к свадьбе наряд
Тот сентябрь нас не слушая, думал сшить платье лучшее
К небу серому тучи пришивал все подряд

А в твоих глазах
Столько грусти
Осень поиграет 
Да отпустит,
Но в любовь играть-
Так бывает,
Что игрушки часто
И ломают!

Жизнь не удержать
Будут встречи,
И обнимут руки
Чьи то плечи
И чужой щеки
Прядь коснется
Только бабье лето
Не вернется 

--RF--

----------


## goluba

Сережа, это очень здорово!!! Особенно украинская и осень поиграет...Горе и счастье тоже сильная может получиться песня(я там в одном месте мысленно женский текст уже чуток примерила )))) ), а в одном месте тоже немного с ритмом стихов не разобралась пока :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Серёга,привет."Бабье лето",как я для себя назвал,цепляет.

----------


## goluba

*luudvig*, Вы оказались смелее меня, я ее тоже для себя так назвала, но вот Сергею озвучить не решилась:wink:

мне очень понравилось про Бабье лето, хочется только чтобы ...несмотря на грустинку, звучало что-то мажорное,чтобы даже грусть была светлая

----------


## Лев

> luudvig, Вы оказались смелее меня, я ее тоже для себя так назвала, но вот Сергею озвучить не решилась


Дело не в смелости - песня с таким названием "Бабье лето" и, похоже не одна, есть...

----------


## luudvig

"Лето бабье"

----------


## Лев

> "Лето бабье"


"Осень бабья":smile:

----------


## goluba

*Лев*,
Это уже получится с намеком на то, что женщины предпочитают не обсуждать...-возраст

----------


## Лев

> Это уже получится с намеком на то, что женщины предпочитают не обсуждать...-возраст


...а это уже флуд в серьёзной творческой теме:biggrin:  Возраст женщины - одно(кокетство), осенняя пора - другое.

----------


## Skadi

> Но в любовь играть-
> Так бывает,
> Что игрушки часто
> И ломают!


_В любовь играть - 
неблагодарное занятие!
В конце игры -
не миражом души распятие.
Сочится кровь 
из сломанной игрушки...
И медный грош -
Не серебра полушка._

----------


## goluba

Да нет...уважаемый Лев, Вы слегка поспешили...флуд (в серьезной творческой теме серьезного конкретного человека)пошел несколько позже...ближе к..вечеру:wink:

----------


## Skadi

> Я стихи как Заповедь
> Тут начну читать
> В жизнь свою -  в мозаику
> Дни светлые вплетать


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*Сто часов любви…
*


Зеленые глаза,
Изогнуты ресницы,
Губы – твои!
Такие будут снится,
Снится!

        Зеленые глаза,
        Девчонки – недотроги,
        В пол лица - глаза,
        Остальное – ноги!
        Ноги!

--RF--
Врут зеленые глаза,
Врут ресницы,
Врет красивый рот,
Может это все -  вовсе не со мной?
Может сон плохой мне так часто снится?

       Сто часов любви,
       Обо всем забыть,
       Запахи духов,
       На полу одежда – 
       Прежде!

В телефоне – грусть,
Оправданий кружево,
Новые духи,
«Не приеду к ужину -
простужена…»

--RF--
Врут зеленые глаза,
Врут ресницы,
Врет красивый рот,
Может это все -  вовсе не со мной?
Может сон плохой мне так часто снится?

       Белобрысый чуб,
       Синих глаз прищур,
       Колется щека,
       Не болтаю зря,
       Я!

Сигаретный дым,
Черный кофе,
Ты сейчас с другим,
Плохо, плохо…
Плохо!

--RF--
Врут зеленые глаза,
Врут ресницы,
Врет красивый рот,
Может это все -  вовсе не со мной?
Может сон плохой мне так часто снится?

----------


## Лев

"Бабье лето растаяло" - ещё одна песня добавлена в наш совместный альбом:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/568579

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
 Понравилось!  :flower: 
Ну а стихи Сергея говорят сами за себя :smile:

----------


## Markovich

*Птичий шансон*





Друзьям  вчера я показал
Одно произведение
Не я его нарисовал,
Оно – весны творение

В оконной раме  - полотно
Саврасова  - почище
Картина та – моё окно
Не купишь и за тыщи

Весёлое чириканье
На воробьиной свадьбе
Невесту там похитили
И нужно выкупать бы

А значит – гнезда новые
И новые птенцы!
Поют они  не оперно –
Шансонные певцы

И от шансона птичьего
Вдруг хочется мне жить
И про дела привычные
Легко совсем забыть

Весна – художница творит
Вдвоём с Весной – поэтом
Мне Март картину подарил
С весны автопортретом

*Добавлено через 40 минут*
[IMG]C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Мои документы\Мои рисунки\ :flower: s143.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Друзьям  вчера я показал
> Одно произведение
> Не я его нарисовал,
> Оно – весны творение


_Весны-художницы картины
Великолепны в самом деле!
Что птицам свадьбы, нам - смотрины
Под звонкий аккомпанемент капели!
Весна творит чудес немало,
Нежны штрихов её оттенки!
Зима на солнце исхудала -
Так птиц смотрела посиделки! :smile:_

----------


## Markovich

Презентую новую песню композитора-аранжировщика Юрия Свиридова -Juran (Воронеж) на мои слова "Метет метель в апреле" в стиле - рок.

   Послушать здесь - http://file055r.mylivepage.ru/chunk5...преле.mp3

----------


## Юран

> композитора-аранжировщика Юрия Свиридова -Juran (Воронеж) на мои слова "Метет метель в апреле" в стиле - рок.


Ух Сергей громко сказано как то, я что то застеснялся :Oj:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Песенка хорошая.Правда я себе рок представлял несколько по другому.

----------


## Лев

> Песенка хорошая.


Ibiza
EuroTrance
TechnoParty
что-то в этом роде?

----------


## Markovich

Весёлый шансон

*Мне тренер Дульцев говорил…
* 



Меня Санек, приятель мой
Решил вдруг окультурить
Силком на лекцию привел – 
По «Отдыха культуре»,
Тут лектор стал меня цеплять,
Хоть я его не трогал,
Мол «Здесь  не место – распивать»
И  « Кончится мол плохо»
Он в воду будто бы глядел
Всё кончилось – неважно 
С трибуной вместе он летел,
Притом кричал отважно,
Что нужно больше мне читать
И слушать передачи,
Потом он быстро поскучнел
И дать не мог уж сдачи
Сержанту тоже «дал я пять»,
Хоть он здесь ни причем
По долгу службы, так сказать,
Я это не учел

--RF--

Мне тренер Дульцев говорил:
«Бей первым, не зевай!
А чуть зевнешь – навешают!
Начистят каравай!»
Я это правило – усёк
И первым бью , не думая,
Но отчего то в жизни всё
Выходит на беду мою! 

На свадьбу с девушкой пошел
Сестренка замуж просится
Букет  богатый  прикупил
Жених сердито косится,
Меня он сразу не  взлюбил,
Слизняк такой очкастый,
Я первый, как всегда, врубил,
Под мухой – я опасный,
Родню всю в окна покидал
Лишь об одном жалею
Под руку папа мне попал,
Чью дочку – звал своею
Мы с девушкой с тех пор на Вы
Глядит она с опаской
Папаша вроде – ничего,
Лишь нос немного красный!
Меня не хочет узнавать,
Чудак, ведь я ж  случайно
К нему предрасположен я
Всегда был изначально

--RF--

Мне тренер Дульцев говорил:
«Бей первым, не зевай!
А чуть зевнешь – навешают!
Начистят каравай!»
Я это правило – усёк
И первым бью , не думая,
Но отчего то в жизни всё
Выходит на беду мою!

----------


## oskar_65

> Мне тренер Дульцев говорил:
> «Бей первым, не зевай!
> А чуть зевнешь – навешают!
> Начистят каравай!»
> Я это правило – усёк
> И первым бью , не думая,
> Но отчего то в жизни всё
> Выходит на беду мою!


 :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## goluba

Прикольно!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Юран

Сергей 


> Мне тренер Дульцев говорил…


 забрал,буду делать!O.K?

----------


## goluba

эх, немножко не так я представляла звучание Бабьего лета....пыталась наиграть на ф-но, но...ни фига в микрофон не слышно было, так и не вышло ничего :frown: :Fz:

----------


## Лев

> эх, немножко не так я представляла звучание Бабьего лета....


Каждый по-своему слышит стихи и не в микрофоне это слышно, а в душе :Aga: :rolleyes:. Твори, не запрещено. Многие композеры писали на один и тот же текст("Я вас любил" - А.С.Пушкин; Даргомыжский, Шереметев. Оба романса хороши, но Шереметева - популярней) Так что - пусть музыка звучит в твоей душе...

----------


## goluba

*Лев*,
кто ж спорит? каждый слышит и чувствует по-своему...

----------


## Markovich

> Сергей  забрал,буду делать!O.K?


Давай!
Для того и выставляю.


 :Pivo:

----------


## Юран

Договорились! :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

Веселый шансон



*Ждем субботу…*





С друзьями по субботам
Встречаюсь я всегда
Не нужно на работу
Подъём – как никогда
Картошечку поджарим,
Селедочка с  лучком,
Бутылочку достанем,
Огурчик с чесночком!
--RF—
Ах суббота, ты суббота
Не дождусь тебя никак,
Всю неделю ждет субботу
Каждый старый холостяк
А в субботу утром рано - 
От волнения дрожу,
Я субботою с друзьями
Очень даже дорожу

Неделя с понедельника
Начнется как всегда
Хоть не считал бездельником
Себя я никогда,
Но все таки с обеда я
Начну вести отсчет,
Со вторника по пятницу 
Неделя промелькнет!
--RF—
Ах суббота, ты суббота
Не дождусь тебя никак,
Всю неделю ждет субботу
Каждый старый холостяк
А в субботу утром рано - 
От волнения дрожу,
Я субботою с друзьями
Очень даже дорожу

А пятница подходит,
Тут вовсе – невтерпеж
С утра уж не работаешь – 
Конца работы ждешь
Тут нужно крепко думать
И голову включать
Чем друзей в субботу
Я буду угощать

--RF--

*Добавлено через 28 часов 2 минуты*
Всем моим друзьям, невинным и юным ,проигравшим в войне с наркотой
И не дожившим до этого дня – посвящается. 

* Грустная история…*



Детишки-малолетки 
На лестничной на клетке
Заныкались и пыхкают  , 
Над ними звезды выпали,
Ах лучше б вовсе не было 
Той лестницы ночной!
Вся мелюзга дворовая
Тогда боялась Лысого
И друга его Африку –
В отключке был всегда,
Но все же был  таинственным,
Но все же был заманчивым,
Казался интересным нам 
Их мир – как никогда!
Смешное слово «глючит» - 
Нам слышалось – как ключик
В страну, где краски яркие
И можно полетать
Без крыльев и пропеллера ,
Нюхнув лишь кубик с клеем,
Колёсиком закинуться,
Мог Лысый нам продать,
Звал Лысый –беспонтовкою,
Наш клей – его не торкает,
Уже тогда он плотно
На Герыче сидел,
Над нами насмехался все,
Мол ерундою маетесь,
Так кайф вы не поймаете,
Как в воду он глядел,
Мутим с утра до вечера,
А кайф ловить то – не за что,
Как покумаришь – 
Жизнь на место встала!
Себе казался взрослым я
И Лысый ждал с колёсами
И жизнь вся безотцовщины – достала!
Раствором плотно вмажемся,
А как попрет – куражимся,
Догнаться после лишь бы было б чем
И никогда не думал я
И сам себя не спрашивал,
Ни разу не задал вопрос – Зачем?!
Братишка мой – на «кокс» подсел,
А я за ним в догоночку,
Хоть цены здесь совсем не те,
Но и приход – не тот!
Отца он вещи продавал,
Пока они не кончились,
Хрусталь, что нажит в суете 
Таскал, открыв комод.
Нам кайф тогда уж Богом стал
Молиться не умели мы
И жертвы – как язычники
Бросали на алтарь,
А жертвы те привычные – 
Мальчишки из провинции,
Те жертвы – я с брательником,
А Бог наш был – Кумар!
Тут Герыч в двери постучал
И мы к нему в объятия,
Девчонки – малолетки
Делили с нами кайф,
Звоночек первый прозвенел,
Вдруг в школе, на занятиях
Полёт со школьной крыши
Наш Лысый выбрал в май.
Нам жаль немного Лысого,
Он варщик был со стажем,
Да и когда мутили мы,
Не раз он выручал,
Взамен оставил – Африку,
Пацан неглупый, скажем,
Но слух пошел – со СПИДом  он,
В больницу заторчал.
А ломка – вещь не хилая,
Представь, что кости ломом
Тебе переломали и стали выжимать,
Выкручивать как простынь,
Забыв лишь накрахмалить,
Тут вспомнишь  Бога душу 
И Господа и Мать!
У брата – деньги кончились,
И дома взять уж нечего,
А ломка – это страшно
И он не перенес,
Не пережил отрочества,
Поставил точку вечером,
На чердаке на нашем,
Петлей закрыл вопрос,
Я шел за ним – вагончиком
Да вот – судьба вмешалась
Влюбился в дочку папину,
А папа чин имел,
За руку взяв настойчиво,
Любовь со Смертью дралась,
Женой мне стала дочка та,
И так я уцелел!
Сейчас сынок наш Борька – 
Не знает жизни горькой,
Обычная ,нормальная, здоровая семья
Но так боюсь я случая,
Он забирает лучшее
И пусть не повторится
Ни с кем судьба моя!

----------


## oskar_65

> Но так боюсь я случая,
> Он забирает лучшее
> И пусть не повторится
> Ни с кем судьба моя!


Жизненно. :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> ...Догнаться после лишь бы было б чем
> И никогда не думал я
> И сам себя не спрашивал,
> Ни разу не задал вопрос – Зачем?!


Юношеский максимализм...чаще всего так! всё верно!

----------


## Markovich

*Oskar.Skade,Goluba*.спасибо за внимание и доброе слово - для меня это важно!
Сегодня параллельно открыл тему на форуме ВКМ, буду совмещать.Там пока 
в раздел поэзии народ слабо заходит.Нужно поднимать - приглашаю!

* Будь то бы из Роберта Бернса*
                                      (шотландская песня)





                           Песни пропеты, выпиты кубки,
                           Сладко целованы алые губки,
                           Забыты на чисто страстные  речи,
                           Всем на прощанье –шали на плечи

                           А новым девам – новые клятвы,
                           Новые песни, томные взгляды,
                           Новые речи и обещанья,    
                           Шали на плечи – всем на прощанье

                           Скачем по жизни, ветру на встречу
                           Новой любви – я любовью отвечу
                           Если смогу, я любовью отвечу,,
                           Всем на прощанье – шали на плечи

                           Песни пропеты, выпиты кубки,
                           Сладко целованы алые губки,
                           Забыты на чисто страстные  речи,
                           Всем на прощанье –шали на плечи

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Сергей! о, Роберт Бернс!  :Vah:  обожаю  :Ok: 

Невольно сразу на память пришли вот эти его строки:

*Песня о злой жене* 

Со мной жена не ладит, 
Колотит, а не гладит. 
Тому, кто волю даст жене, 
Она на шею сядет. 

Я в ней мечтал найти покой, 
Но, видно, дал я маху. 
Ах, никогда порыв благой 
Не вёл к такому краху. 

Одну надежду я таю, - 
Что ждёт меня награда, 
И, верно, буду я в раю, 
Отбыв все муки ада!

*Надпись на могиле сельского волокиты* 

Рыдайте, добрые мужья, 
На этой скорбной тризне. 
Сосед покойный, - слышал я, - 
Вам помогал при жизни. 

Пусть школьников шумливый рой 
Могилы не тревожит... 
Тот, кто лежит в земле сырой, 
Был им отцом, быть может!  




> Песни пропеты, выпиты кубки,
>                            Сладко целованы алые губки,
>                            Забыты на чисто страстные  речи,
>                            Всем на прощанье –шали на плечи


:smile: :flower:

----------


## sendaysa

Markovich,

Плесните красками в основы мирозданья...                                     Послушайте себя...Отбросьте лесть, грехи...                                     Смешайте пламя, лед, святое Вдохновенье...                                          Быть может,вот тогда у Вас получатся Стихи...

----------


## Лев

> Плесните красками в основы мирозданья... 
> Послушайте себя...Отбросьте лесть, грехи... 
> Смешайте пламя, лед, святое Вдохновенье... 
> Быть может, вот тогда у Вас получатся Стихи...


Что может быть прекрасней пожеланья,
Так это строки от sendaysa... :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

*SENDAYSA*,привет.Раз уж зашли к нам на огонёк,представьтесь пожалуйста,а то -  ни "здрасьте",ни "до свидания".

----------


## sendaysa

luudvig,дорый день! Действительно зашел и вышел. Если Вас что-то интересует обо мме - спрашивайте, с радостью отвечу.С уважением, я.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Льву. Спасибо за оценку моего наброска, т.к стихом это пока назвать сложно.А всем пищущим хочу пожелать - реже  показывайте для оценки свои произведения родным и близким, иначе будете постоянно чувствовать себя гениями...

----------


## Лев

> чувствовать себя гениями...


Мы здесь этим не страдаем,
Но об этом мы мечтаем:smile:

----------


## Markovich

Сборник стихотворений  «Американская тетрадь»

*Америка,врядли помнишь…
*


Америка, вряд ли помнишь-
Как шел на свиданье с тобой
Ты за душу каждого тронешь,
Кто волн твоих слушал прибой

Америка, путь был трудным
К далеким твоим берегам
Иные идут по трупам
Я шел по российским снегам

В купе с одинокой старухой
Любимой  лишь стаей котов
К груди приложить твоей ухо
Как доктор- я был готов

Москва завалила снегом
И в белом тонком плаще
Я шел сквозь метель по следу,
О тёплом мечтая борще

Арбат мне раскрыл объятья
И водки граненый стакан
Во мне разорвался зачатьем
Любви к берегам Мичиган

И снежное Шереметьево
Осколок- тарелки Москвы
Послушное сводкам  метео
Дарило снежные сны

А утром молочно-белым
Сквозь снежную пелену
Я вырвался вдруг из плена
Метель променяв на весну

Мне жаль тебя –белым саваном
Укутанная земля
Была ты любимая самая
Неласковая, да моя

На крыльях быстрых как молния
Из метели -  в цветущий рай
Я попал и земля Калифорния
Мне в упор говорит: “Выбирай!”

Только я выбирать не стану
Я к холодным просторам привык
Если вдруг я от стаи отстану-
Журавлиный спасет меня крик…

----------


## Александр Васильевич

*Markovich*,
Надо бы подработать-неувязочек много....спотыкачек!Да и логически кое где не вяжеться.

----------


## Skadi

> Из метели - в цветущий рай
> Я попал и земля Калифорния
> Мне в упор говорит: “Выбирай!”
> 
> Только я выбирать не стану
> Я к холодным просторам привык
> Если вдруг я от стаи отстану-
> Журавлиный спасет меня крик…


_Невольно вспомнились строки:
"Если крикнет рать святая:
"Кинь ты Русь, живи в раю!"
Я скажу: "Не надо рая,
Дайте Родину мою!"_
 :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Сборник стихотворений "Американская тетрадь"


*Стюардесы на рейсе 
   Москва – Лос-Анжелес                          
*





Я слышал улыбка -на Западе –ключ,
Витрина. Второе Я.
И черных каких не нависло б туч
Улыбкой встретят тебя!

Улыбка –  охотничьей  спичкой горит
Хоть в воду засунь ,хоть в песок
Утром приставят улыбки магнит,
Душу закрыв на засов

Девушек в форме улыбчивый рой
Радовал нас сперва
Чувствовал каждый ,что он -герой
Кругом шла голова

Лишь присмотревшись ,понять смогли
Улыбки приклеена маска,
А если секунду побудут одни-
Усталости сменит гримаска

Вновь повернутся-включат опять,
Греет улыбки  тепло,
Трудно вначале нам было понять:
«Алмазы» - простое стекло!

К чему этот стих? И о чем говорит?
Милее родное что ль хамство?
О, нет! Но улыбка пускай отразит
Души дорогое убранство!

Быть может дремучесть в подходе таком
Не могут славяне  иначе?
Улыбок фальшивых нарушу закон,
Когда мое сердце плачет…

----------


## Skadi

> Но улыбка пускай отразит
> Души дорогое убранство!
> Быть может дремучесть в подходе таком...


_Тоскуем мы часто по прелести чувств,
По искренности - такой редкой!..
Лжи горький оттенок в правдивости уст
Прошепчет, что с солью конфетка..._

----------


## Markovich

Skade.спасибо за стих,очень здорово написала,
с удовольствием добавил бы твой куплет к стихотворению!

   Сборник стихотворений "Американская тетрадь"



* Москва-Цюрих-Лос-Анжелес*


Мне  раньше не раз доводилось летать
На Ту или даже на Иле
Но Боинга мирно гудящая стать
Громаднее раза в четыре

По улицам Боинга, что от земли
Так высоко  проложены
Кто-то гулял, кого-то вели,
Кому-то везли мороженое

У стойки бара кто-то сидел,
Уткнувшись в порцию виски
В кресле толстяк беспробудно храпел,
Что - то шепча по-английски

Рядом со мною - вальяжный москвич
По сотовому телефону
Долго болтал какую-то «дичь»
С важностью VIP-персоны

Жил своей жизнью разный народ
Заботы у всех свои
Катил нас по речке незримой плот
Боинг нас сохрани!

Мы ели и пили - таков закон
Может в последний раз,
Сбросив всю тяжесть земных оков,
С птицами породнясь!

Доскою шахматною - Земля
Клетки зеленые с бурым
Швейцарского замка  башня-ладья
Последней стояла фигурою

Вот мягко колеса коснулись земли
Еще не конец пути
То, что мы встретиться не смогли,
Цюрих, меня прости!

Все, что успел я - как сувенир
Твой воздух втянуть поглубже
И между соснами в стиле «ампир»
Пройтись по глубоким лужам.

Вот  опять –отрыв от земли
Полярных широт простор
Гренландии берег скалистый вдали
Льдин бесконечный узор

Кораблик игрушечный – там внизу!
Как поданный кем-то знак
Для них в облаках мы всего лишь звук,
Руки чей-то дружеский взмах

Но важно чувствовать в этих льдах:
Все же ты не один!
И если даже случится беда
Есть рядом кто-то средь льдин!

Соседи мои-с мамой  два парня
Лет четырех-пяти
Как птенчиков малых пушистая пара
Вместе с гнездом летит

Английский их -куда мне тягаться
Но все же – ведем разговор
В новинку им русского не бояться,
Отнюдь не убийца и вор!

Ну вот и земля наконец – по курсу
Канады озера синие
Молим о том  ,чтоб хватило ресурсов
Горючего-керосина

О том, чтоб моторы нас все же вынесли
Что ж так мы боимся смерти?
Казалось -  из страха  давно  мы выросли
Вы в глупости эти не верьте!

Старик и раком больной доходяга
Казалось - чего им тянуть?
Согласны на все – быть  бездомным  бродягой
Лишь бы прожить чуть-чуть

За мыслями этими я не заметил,
Что под крылом Америка!
Колумбов три сотни -как малые дети
Желанному рады берегу!

К окнам прильнули -нам с детства знакомы
Эти пейзажи из вестерна
Слышим ,как грохают –то -ли подковы,
А то -ли Смитты и Вэссоны.

По карте отслеживаем маршрут,
Штат Юта ,штат Калифорния
Кого-то из нас здесь возможно ждут,
А кто-то здесь пустит корни

Но как бы там ни было -кончен полет!
Цветущий встречает  Лос-Анжелес.
Спасибо,что выдержал ты,Самолет-
Доставил в столицу ангелов!

Жара и пальмы -из всех моих снов
Глазам до сих пор не верю
Америка ,здравствуй! России сынов
Таможни встречаешь ты  дверью.

Парень в форме с собакой рыжей-
Полицию здесь уважают все
Людей череда ,а она все слышит
И держится все здесь на этом псе!
Все запахи  мира сквозь нос фильтруя,
Ко мне подходит и вдруг -застыл!
Он запах пса моего почуял
С конца другого Земли -посыл,

И ноздри трепетно раздувая,
Он долго внюхивался - как духи
Был для него - ароматом  рая
Запах дрожащей моей  руки,

Но видимо вспомнив , чему учили-
Не героином пахнет рука!
Тронулся дальше, а мы шутили-
Видит, дескать, рыбак - рыбака!

Да! Я готов был его «облапить»!
Как и  киевских  рыжих дворняг
С детства привык  я с собаками ладить
Их вытаскивать из передряг,

Ну, а затем, под солнышком нежась,
Это в начале то февраля!
Мы цветов твоих пили свежесть,
Калифорния-счастья земля!

----------


## sendaysa

[quote=Markovich;1897074]В  
Где-то в мягкое попал, охнул кто-то с хрустом
И на белом снегу маком кровь цветет
Тот, кто весело прожил, умирает грустно,
Знает – завтра без него солнышко взойдет

Побегут ручьями вновь белые сугробы
И потянет вдруг опять запахом земли
Только мне березы сок – видно не попробовать
И не слышать как кричат в небе журавли


Как любит говорить одна из форумчанок:,, ... Невольно вспомнились строчки..." 

,, Ветра свист... Опять им повезло...
   Ударил гром и палевый бок в крови..
   Жизнь прости.. Прости людей за зло
   Дай время им себя научить любви.."   А. Розенбаум. Охота на волков

----------


## Markovich

Сборник стихотворений "Американская тетрадь"


*Свидание с Калифорнией
*
Сбились часы в голове, перепутаны
Числа и дни, где вечер? Где утро?
Солнце, коснувшись едва горизонта,
Вверх поползло ,все залив позолотой
Пальмы в стекле, океана дыхание
Мы Калифорнию ждем на свидание
Город стеклянный – аэропорт,
Тот же по сути – аэроборт
Люди уставшие, люди спешащие,
Что-то жующие и говорящие,
Но, есть конец у любого пути
Путник обязан куда-то прийти
Вот и пожатье встречающих рук,
В небо с Земли нам- спасательный круг
Кто нас встречал ? Разношерстная братия!
Искренни были парней тех объятия!
В джинсах, футболках, кто младше, кто старше
Груз наш тащили- мы ведь уставшие!
Там были врачи, бизнесмены и клерки
Мы  верили всем им без всякой проверки
Улыбок широких нас грело тепло
Людей этих знали мы будь-то давно
Земли этой щедрость ,веселые лица
В единое что-то должно было слиться
Ночной Сан-Франциско встречает огнями,
Ступеней от солнца –горячих камнями
Машины несутся в февральскую ночь
Последние мили ,спеша превозмочь 
Водитель Иван, по профессии врач-
Далек от невзгод был и неудач
Родился и прожил всю жизнь в Сан-Франциско,
Но деда могила – в земле украинской
И мать и отец были родом оттуда
И в доме стояла в цветочках посуда
По-украински с заметным акцентом
Он хвастал бессовестно, беспрецедентно
Гордился однако- не банковским счетом,
А с виллою рядом -большим огородом
И маленьким  трактором- вместо лошадки
И что кукурузы –«Такие початки!»
И руки врача,  что он моет бессчетно
Мозоли украсили – очень почетно!
В нем жили две гордости- как две сестры:
Одна- тем, что в жизни немало достиг,
Вторая от деда досталась в наследство,
От строчек Шевченко, заученных с детства
И рощ  апельсиновых цепь прерывая,
Расцвел островок вишневого рая
Казалось мне лично – ненужной заботой,
Устав ,заниматься крестьянской работой
И отдых в прохладе лазурной бассейна
Сменить, что-то в бурую землю посеяв,
Но кажется  понял: Так крыльями машут
Домашние гуси ,что в дворике нашем
В них предков далеких инстинкты проснутся
И в дальние страны их тянет вернуться,
Где не были вовсе ,но в генах заложено
Им небо чертить где-то клином тревожно…

----------


## sendaysa

Америка, Африка или Ха - Арэц...
Я - Вечный Жид, я - бездомный скиталец...
Может быть снова я сбился с пути?..
Господи, где ты? Куда же идти?..

----------


## Лев

> Америка, Африка или Ха - Арэц...
> Я - Вечный Жид, я - бездомный скиталец...
> Может быть снова я сбился с пути?..
> Господи, где ты? Куда же идти?..


Бог есть Дух, сказал Мудрец.
Он во мне, я в Нём - такой ларец.
Рвётся каждый в Небеса,
А Они  в Сердцах внутри - чудеса!

----------


## sendaysa

> Бог есть Дух, сказал Мудрец.
> Он во мне, я в Нём - такой ларец.
> Рвётся каждый в Небеса,
> А Они в Сердцах внутри - чудеса!


Один мудрец сказал, что Б-г внутри...
Другой наплел чего - то про ларец...
Соединил все в Торе третий друг...
Четвертый же,Ему отнес все ЭТО во Дворец

          Он посмотрел на Это( о, Творец!)
          С тех пор в Земле Обетованной
          Каждый от рождения - мудрец!!!

 А почему живут хреново?
 Да потому,что ,каждый-то - мудрец!!!
 Вот и толкуют как попало Его Слово...  (Шутка)

----------


## Лев

> Вот и толкуют как попало Его Слово...


Не шутка это, друг -
Печальная реальность.:frown:
И лбы друг другу бьют
Во истину свою, вот банальность...

----------


## sendaysa

> И лбы друг другу бьют
> Во истину свою, вот банальность


Чувствуется композитор - вытянутая последняя строка, превышающая размерность , которая затем в песне рвет темпоритм, но результат - супер!!! Помнишь, ,,Гараж" ?  ,, ... Мужик! Я тебя еще больше  зауважал!!!"

*Добавлено через 17 часов 34 минуты*



> Не шутка это, друг -
> Печальная реальность.
> И лбы друг другу бьют
> Во истину свою, вот банальность


     Да если бы не знал... Да если бы не прожил,
     Не видел бы, как эти фарисеи
     В Бен - Гурионе ,,шлепнули" плакат
   ,,Не самый умный ты! Вокруг - одни евреи..."

----------


## Markovich

Сборник стихотворений «Американская тетрадь» 


*В американской семье
*



Мы жили в отдельных семьях,
Практично с любой стороны
Как Маугли, но из России
В стаи волчьи помещены

Для них – небольшая потеря
Холодильник всегда забит
И глазам до сих пор не веря,
На меня “волчья стая” глядит

Папа, мама и сын- волчонок
Неподдельный у всех  интерес
Угощу их икрою черной,
Расскажу им про русский наш  лес

И меня принимая в стаю,
На неделю всего лишь пока
Папа – волк протянул устало
В лапе серой – стакан молока…

----------


## oskar_65

> В американской семье


Представляю себе это "диво" - 
Русский "мишка" вломился в семью...
"Что,волчары,притихли тоскливо,
Я не буйный,и крови не пью!" :biggrin:

----------


## sendaysa

> Представляю себе это "диво" - 
> Русский "мишка" вломился в семью...
> "Что,волчары,притихли тоскливо,
> Я не буйный,и крови не пью!" :biggrin:


 
Я себе представляю иначе
Этот дивный обеденный стол
,,Молоко? Дайте водки и много!
А на утро, пожалуй, рассол!!!"

----------


## oskar_65

> Я себе представляю иначе
> Этот дивный обеденный стол
> ,,Молоко? Дайте водки и много!
> А на утро, пожалуй, рассол!!!"


"Дайте водки?!"...Звони,дорогая,
Поскорее же, девять-раз-раз!
Щас напьётся,достанет "Калашник",
Нам Чернобыль устроит нараз!

----------


## sendaysa

> "Дайте водки?!"...Звони,дорогая,
> Поскорее же, девять-раз-раз!
> Щас напьётся,достанет "Калашник",
> Нам Чернобыль устроит нараз!


 
 СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

        Он нам вспомнит Вьетнам и Корею,
        Он нам вспомнит Аляску. Потом
        Он завалится спать, дорогая.
        Не-е-т!Давай ему, лучше, нальем...

----------


## Markovich

Эк, вас куда фантазия увела!

Водки я не просил-я с собой привез из Киева,да в супермаркете там  докупил,чтоб хватило и потому их угощал!
С этим был целый  атракцион (Помните - как пил водку из тонких стаканов генерал в Сибирском цирюльнике в масленницу?).Решил я угостить хозяев своих (еще и соседей-друзей  пригласили)украинским борщом.В супермаркете -все поехали купили для этого ,я прикупил там же несколько бутылок смирновской водки (никто не понял-для чего-думали-может ингридиент борща), это всех заинтриговало.Как мне объяснили- за столом обычно пьют -максимум красное сухое вино,а когда поедят,переходят в кресла,наливают в бокалы виски (50% виски-50%воды + лёд,который еще воды добавляет) по 1/3 бокала и пьют это целый вечер.
Борщ сварил в 20-литровой кастрюле (специально нашли в гараже и отмыли)
Достал водку из морозилки (до этого они не знали,что водку в морозилке нужно охлаждать - думали только льдом!).Нашел случайно небольшие фужеры-по 150г.
Налил по половинке холодной водки и сказал - сегодня я командую  - делайте как я скажу.Выпейте все до дна,закусить можно солеными огурчиками(купил специально  вместе с водкой),А ПОТОМ ГОРЯЧИЙ БОРЩ!
 Никто не пил-смотрели на меня с недоверием,пытались понять-шучу или всерьез?
Как это - пить чистую неразбавленную водку,целых 70г сразу да еще до еды,натощак. Настоял - Пейте! Люди вежливые,им было неудобно меня -гостя огорчать,выпили переглядываясь ,покраснев от напряжения.Одна женщина выплюнула тут же все на пол.Остальные - ничего!Осадили огурчиком - как я научил.Потом до борща дорвались,его было много да видно и понравился- каждый съел по 2 тарелки,некоторые 3,между этим, раз 5 я их подогревал водкой,приговаривая - Ну! По чуть-чуть!  Они быстро усвоили (принимали как тост русский) и радостно повторяли с акцентом - о ,Сэргэй - по чьють-чьють! This plenty of,we already powerfully drunk! В результате все были счастливы - говорили,что никогда так не было весело,записывали рецепт Borshcha,,и говорили,что теперь смогут поразить своих коллег по работе и друзей умением пить водку - по -русски (не разбавляя,охлажденную  в морозилке и перед едой!)

----------


## sendaysa

Markovich, добрый вечер! Извините, что шлялся без спроса в вашей теме. Теперь открыл свою, приглашаю в гости( почти как на вашей заставке). С уважением, Стас. И еще где , кроме mail можно послушать ваши песни т.к. не хочется регистрироваться...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Нашел случайно небольшие фужеры-по 150г.


   За что же вы их так , болезных? А вообще - сюжет для фильма!

----------


## Лев

*sendaysa*,
 Наш с Сергеем альбом: http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/13711

----------


## oskar_65

> рецепт Borshcha,


Великолепно!
Привнёс в серую американскую действительность отблеск древней культуры славян! И ингредиенты ведь как грамотно подобрал!:biggrin:
Если уж не



> сюжет для фильма!


то во всяком случае для концерта Задорнова вполне! :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

Сборник стихотворений «Американская тетрадь»

*В   американской    богадельне…
*


Нас из домов свозили словно школьников,
Как принудительно лечиться- алкоголиков
В какой-то богадельне мы встречались
«До вечера!» - «родители» прощались
Поездка вся была подчинена программе-
Как расписанью в пожелтевшей раме
И посещенье фирм, обед, экскурсии
И что-то там еще, сейчас не в курсе я
Продумано все было до конца
И лишь с ремнем там не было отца,
Но даже строже был руководитель,
В стекле очков- холодный попечитель,
А вечером – все та же богадельня
Нас ожидала, каждого отдельно-
Ждала американская семья,
Меня из списка, взявшая в друзья
А богадельня – комплекс современный,
Тонувший в апельсинах, цикламенах,
Десятках  трав – запомнить всех нельзя!
Там жили старики, старухи , одиноко
Они смотрели все на нас из окон
Кто безразлично уж на мир глядел,
Кто с интересом, всяким свой удел
Там так сложилось, может это правильно
Когда старик останется один-
Уходит из семьи, не нарушая правило
Пусть даже живы – дочка или сын
И вот плывет Титаником  - коммуна
Где пассажиры все белы как мел
Там завтра может повезет кому-то
Проснулся утром – значит уцелел!
И пассажиры, это понимая ,
Ценить умели каждый лишний миг,
Рукой почти дотронувшись до рая, –
Другой – за нас цеплялись напрямик!
Пусть было все у них: еда, забота, книги
И музыка и что – то там еще,
Но не хватало видно им интриги,
С общением там был у них просчет!
И мы, конечно, им помочь старались –
Дарили впечатленья , не скупясь
И видели , как тут же загорались,
Глаза восторгом  молодым искрясь,
И в старике седом, по прозвищу  « Дакота»
Я видел –постаревшего отца,
Который с жадностью расспрашивал  кого –то
Про жизнь, в предчувствии уж скорого конца…

*Добавлено через 9 часов 42 минуты*
*Калифорнийские ливни*



Дожди – вторую неделю
Потоки с зеленых холмов
Вода все становится злее,
Выходит из берегов

Зеркал голубых осколки
Заполнили все вокруг
И суши полоски тонкие
Воды замыкает круг

Каналы все телевидения-
Один сплошной репортаж
Спасатели – победители,
Все больше входящие в раж

Вчера вот – в прямом эфире
Почти что четыре часа
Уставшую лошадь тащили
С паническим страхом в глазах

Растянув над потоком веревки,
Над бурлящею, грязной водой
Люди молча, без нервотрепки
Рисковали своей головой

У нас так людей не спасают,
Не боясь свою жизнь отдать
Ну а эти – видимо знают
Спасателей долг – спасать!

Но все же вода отступила
И я,с моей новой семьей
Минуя потоки ила,
Еду в край, где вино – рекой!

Всюду полосы виноградников-
Полосатого флага тень
Будет сок нам лозы наградою
За наполненный риском день

И Хоп-Килна * трехглавая крыша,
В небо выбросив три трубы
Винным духом – как пьяница дышит
На краю подступившей воды

* - Хоп Килн (Hop Kiln) – старая винокурня в 
         окрестностях Сан-Франциско имеет живописную, узнаваемую крышу с   тремя трубами.


Как эскадренный миноносец,
Только дыма не видно из труб
Разрешенья – отчалить просит,
Океаном мерещится  пруд

А внутри – словно в каменном погребе
Под настилом дубовым в ряд
Бочек черных торцы – надгробья
Вин мускатных   секреты хранят

В жизни пробовал вин немало,
Только это – забыть не смогу
Будь-то каплей мускатною стала
Сладость чьих то прекрасных губ

На стене, что светилась розово
С известковою сеткой швов
Два десятка картин- не прозою,
Были музыкой местных холмов

Молодая художница – фея
Покраснев от моих похвал
Молча слушала , и хмелея
Я ко всем ее ревновал!

На картинах так ярко и радостно
Вся природа на солнце блестит
Наполнял я муската сладостью
Свой, родившийся только- что стих…

----------


## luudvig

> Мне холодно…
>                            (песня)
> 
> 
>                  Мне холодно, так одиноко
>                  Этим вечером, этой ночью
>                  Ты так далеко от меня, километры прочно
>                  Нас разлучают, 
>                  Расстоянья всегда длиннее ночью  
> ...


Серёга,мои мысли по этому поводу   http://webfile.ru/3300000

----------


## Лев

> Серёга,мои мысли по этому поводу http://webfile.ru/3300000


Ай, Валера, молодец!!!

----------


## Markovich

*Валера*,самое главное -песня передает настроение пустоты при уходе любимого человека - даже меня проняло! Ты постоянно находишь какие то неожиданные и оригинальные ходы!

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 





Сборник стихотворений "Американская тетрадь"

*Встреча  с Океаном*


Мы неделю учились нещадно,
Чтобы сбросить усталости груз
Мне мой друг, сдержав обещанье
Молвил: Едем с утра в Санта - Круз!

Сан-Франциско – приморский город
И хотя здесь везде океан
Все ж главней – это эти горы
С небоскребами здесь и там

В Санта- Крузе – другая картина
На второй город вынесен план
Санта-Круз – это волн пучина,
Санта – Круз – это Океан!

Я проснулся с предчувствием важности
Этой встречи в моей судьбе
Если это увидишь однажды,
Сохранишь навсегда в себе!

Друг с женой, да подружка Лорден-
Их сюрприз небольшой для меня,
Только не был тогда я свободен
И не мог Океан променять!

И бросались на головы чайки
Душу  криком нам рвав на куски
Без притворства и всякой утайки
Воровали кусочки трески

И на это взирал, одобряя
Самый главный здесь хулиган
Знаменитость, любимец  края-
Совершенно ручной пеликан

А внизу, на дубовых балках
В шуме волн и людской молвы
После сытной, видать, рыбалки
Отдыхали морские львы

Я не слышал друзей, поэтому
Ты меня уж Лорден прости
Океан – как  поэт – поэту
Мне читал свой последний стих!

----------


## luudvig

*Лев*,спасибо.От спеца приятно услышать похвалу.      *Серёга*,это не я нахожу.Я - записываю.Как и ты,и все мы.

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Сообщение от Лев 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/562063 
===============================
От Gavrila
НУ вот как то так)))))) (уж не взыщите. 2 часа ночи!!!)

В лавку осени «атрибутики»
Завезли вчера ночью навалом!
Листики, корни и прутики…
Хошь налом плати, хошь безналом!

А у вас есть листок с кромкой золотой?
Нет? Ну что же, осень, будем искать!
Может есть сон-трава или зверобой?
Разобрали? Зайти завтра в пять?

Душу вытащит мне редактор,
Если я «атрибут» не достану!
Летом бабьим заправишь мой трактор,
И тогда может быть я отстану!

А редактору я скажу:
Атрибут просто так не валяется!
Дней дождливых ему подложу!
Пусть он сам в них весь год ковыряется!
__________________

----------


## Markovich

*Лев!* 

Спасибо Гавриле за пародию,но ты ,как я понял,сам инициативу проявил.
Это видимо тот Гаврила - герой или автор строк "Гаврила ждал в засаде зайца,Гаврила зайца поджидал"  и  "Служил Гаврила почтальоном,Гаврила почту развозил...".
Судя по аватару -человек он с юмором, а это главное!

*Oskar.Skade,Лев!*

Спасибо ,что заглядываете в мою "американскую тетрадь".



[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/04874a2773a6526986b4cf9fc5c89d254d7a1120723813.jpg[/IMG]



Сборник стихотворений "Американская тетрадь"


*Китайский квартал*


В каждом городе есть экзотика,
То, чем потчуют часто гостей
В древнем Кельне – собора готика,
В Риме – отзвук веков, Колизей

В Сан –Франциско , не очень старом,
В это странное место везут,
Что зовется Китайским кварталом,
В нем какой-то особый уют

Эти домики невысокие,
Что стоят на крутых холмах
В них свое обаянье особое
В чем? Не выразить мне в словах

Может в запахах этих пряных,
Дух лекарственных лавок густой
Накатил и я стал вдруг пьяным
Словно водки хватил простой

И шатаясь, в витрину пялюсь
На осетров и черепах,
Где их  ловко , ни капли не каясь
Бьют по панцирей черепам

Нет! Я против таких порядков!
И другим обычаям рад!
Я, срывая с зеленой грядки,
Черепахам скормлю  салат

И вскочив на трамвая подножку,*
Будто в старый российский  НЭП
Мы уедем туда, где к окрошке
Подадут нам лишь черный хлеб… 



  *  трамвайчики, стилизованные под старину,
            с подножками, на которых стоят люди –
            характерная черта Сан-Франциско

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/fd65ef2c2ac72d496bf5cbf0d1f16ea44d7a1121023327.jpg[/IMG]




*Встреча со старым другом
*


На земле бизонов и прерий, 
Небоскребов и звезд кино                                       
Друг живет мой, что болен Америкой
Этой хворью – страдает давно

К этой жизни он шел настойчиво
С непонятным для нас упрямством
Он английский зубрил и прочее,
Что мешало серьезно пьянству

Встреч искал он с заезжими тетками,
Теми, кто пересек Океан
Скалолазу вонзить чтоб ногти
Подойдет самый малый изъян

Лишь бы кончик ноги поставить,
Лишь бы пальцы нашли упор
К цели шел, уж чего лукавить
И достиг Калифорнии гор

Он художником вроде считался,
Хоть картин здесь отнюдь не писал
Как и все – здесь он выжить пытался
И о чем-то далеком мечтал

Ему было, я  знаю, не просто
В этом теплом, чужом краю
Но калмыцкое, злое упорство
Помогло в этом выжить раю

Что теперь о былом судачить,
Нынче он своей щедрой рукой
Поделиться готов удачей,
Что досталась немалой ценой

Что ж я гость, он щедрый хозяин
И со снедью ломится стол
Сан-Франциско желаешь окраин?
Океана отведай простор!

Аль-Катрас* – словно торт на блюде
Трансамерикен Пирамид**-
Это с Виски графин, что людям
На столетия –хватит пить

Но хватили мы русской водки,
Как когда-то давным-давно
От чего-то он стал вдруг робким,
Небольшое достав полотно

Золотые там с розовым лошади
Рядом с маковками куполов
В дверь стучат – гостями непрошеными
Душу ржаньем степным, уколов…



                               2

*   - Аль-Катрас- Тюрьма  (в последнее время-музей)на острове возле Сан-Франциско.
** - Трансамерикен Пирамид  -известный небоскреб в ценре Сан-Франциско,по форме напоминающий вытянутую по вертикали пирамиду.

*Добавлено через 47 часов 35 минут*
[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/9d67fe5aafcffdaf94bd9161aadc47ba4d7a1121194487.jpg[/IMG]



*Откровенный разговор с Борисом,
 русским, живущим  в   Калифорнии.*




Он вальяжный москвич, преогромного роста,
Развалившись и ноги придвинув к огню,
Говорил про Америку, честно и просто
И слова эти Вам, также я повторю:

« Говорить я не стану про всю Америку,
Калифорния – самый богатый край,
Природа и климат, Вы мне не поверите!
Лучший в мире дают урожай!

В Нью-Йорке летом – сплошное пекло
В асфальте вязнут твои каблуки
Здесь прибой океанский с ветром
Очень смягчают жаркие дни

Лимоны растут, апельсины, бананы,
А рядом с ними – береза, сосна
И каждой травинке, нам Богом данной
Подарена вечная здесь Весна!

Жизнь в Америке – очень правильная!
Здоровая, знаешь, такая жизнь!
Все очень просто - Все делай по правилам!
И от  плохого  подальше держись!

На двух вещах здесь люди помешены
И истово молятся двум богам:
Одно – это «health» -здоровье по-нашему
Другое хобби - по-ихнему  «fan»

К большим деньгам стремятся немногие,
Больше ста тысяч – все съест налог,
Да и зачем – цены тут  невысокие,
Лишь на здоровье – копят здесь впрок!

Домов накупить - да кому это нужно?
Дети чуть выросли – сразу, Прощай!
Пустые дома ,- лучше в отпуск с мужем
В Европу, или же под пальмы  Гавай!

Пуритане они! Вот с чем свыкнуться трудно!
TV- под контролем, не то , что у Вас!
Чужая жена тут почти недоступна,
От скуки помрет здесь любой ловелас»

Но  как ни удобно он в кресле лежал,
Как мне казалось – ни нежился,
Мир этот все же его раздражал,
Но не настолько, чтоб вешаться.




[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/cfd4de59673561db89aa4158737c2d0c4d7a1121194649.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/002d8f584e0b196206150444a97c76c64d7a1121459635.jpg[/IMG]







Сборник стихотворений "Американская тетрадь"


_Прощальные слова_



Что ж, дай руку, Америка, обнимемся на прощанье,
Спасибо за все, я тебе говорю
В миг последний, перед тем, как уйти  я сдержу обещанье 
И что главного вынес- пожалуй тебе повторю :
Как тяжелые гири здесь я Злость свою сбросил,
На людей, тех, что рядом, что бьются за кусок пирога,
Но к тебе все же я  обращаюсь с вопросом :
Как вернуться добрым мне в жизнь, где решается с помощью 
все  кулака?
Как клыков своих острых лишившись, прожить 
Средь зверья, что от голода рыщет?
Как с улыбкой о добром им буду твердить?
Как? Если я для них пища?!

----------


## Командор

Маркович , как услышать вашу совместную песню со Львом ?

----------


## Markovich

[IMG][IMG]http://f2.********info/org/3c9ada07289e18d89f4be963965322c44d7a1121630813.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Дорогого нашего Льва Шафира с днем рождения!!! Целуйте и тащите за уши! Лев живи до ста лет и молодей с каждым годом! Творчества тебе и удовольствия от жизни!



*Льву Шафиру* 



Он сидит у компьютера,
Пьет устало кефир,
Ночь прошла – скоро утро,
На посту Лев Шафир

Потрудился на славу 
Песни – птицами в свет
Их пустить бы в эфир,
Их отец –Лев Шафир

Слабость только одну
Знает наш бригадир
Рифмой острой боднуть
Любит наш Лев Шафир

Но любой поэтессе,
Что нежна как зефир,
Даст совет без агрессии
Добрый наш Лев Шафир

Ну а выскочка если
Втравит форум в турнир
Враз поставит на место
Его Лев наш Шафир

Из цилиндра – как кроликов
Песни тащит Факир
Пусть зовут трудоголиком,
Он такой – Лев Шафир

Пусть десяток седьмой
Не ржавеет клавир
Если пишутся песни – 
Молод наш Лев Шафир

На коньяк ароматный
Замени свой кефир
В этот день благодатный
Дорогой Лев Шафир!

----------


## goluba

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ !!!!! СЧАСТЬЯ, РАДОСТИ ЖЕЛАЕМ!!!! и НОВЫХ ТВОЛЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ!!!!

----------


## luudvig

Лёва,присоединяюсь к обоим букетам!!! Желаю счастья и здоровья!!!Остальное - купишь.Жму руку.

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
*goluba*,
*luudvig*,
 Расстроган, спасибо!!! А это мне зять, Гарик Осипов,(он поёт и играет с сыном Германом)          прислал - 
 за столом на стуле 
 дочь моя танцует:smile:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiodDy4EyeI

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/0889ad539983d6201720af68ff83682a4d7a1121696704.jpg[/IMG]


*В средине века*




Витька, Алик, Серега, Жека,
Мы росли все в одном дворе
Было это в средине века,
В сентябре, в сентябре

Ну конечно, была Наташка
И к лицу ей был тот сентябрь,
Была солнцем в галактике нашей,
Ближе к солнцу все быть хотят

Витька, Алик, Серега, Жека,
До сих пор помнит старый пустырь
Как мы дрались не на потеху,
За ресниц её взмах густых

Но была к сожаленью свиты
Далека в небесах как звезда
И носов и сердец разбитых
Не могла она видеть тогда

Лишь насмешливо из под челки
Васильками цвели глаза
Как любили мы эту девчонку
Лишь сентябрь тот мог рассказать

Витька, Алик, Серега, Жека,
Было все это в старом дворе
Ну каких то назад пол века
В сентябре, в сентябре

[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/bb0c0b615587e480eb1572690ed8d1464d7a1121696812.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## luudvig

Серёга,В средине века,класс!Прослезил меня.Это ж о нас песня.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/a6e88cd4928190430145561917261a4b4d7a1121751119.jpg[/IMG]

*Медведь*


Телевизора наркоз – вроде помогает
Мне бы в спячку, как медведь, месяца на три
Видит мишка, что вокруг, да не понимает
Отчего же это вдруг – больно так внутри

Отчего же это вдруг - люди с фонарями
Отчего же это вдруг – нужно умирать
Да и жизни было всей - в этой темной яме
Только нужно и такую дорого продать.

*Припев*
Побегут ручьями белые сугробы
И потянет вдруг опять запахом земли
Только мне березы сок – видно не попробовать 
И не слышать как кричат в небе журавли

Навалились сразу все –в одиночку страшно,
А толпою хорошо – даже батьку бить!
Только я уже другой, я не тот вчерашний
И меня не скоро вы сможете забыть!

*Припев* 
Побегут ручьями белые сугробы
И потянет вдруг опять запахом земли
Только мне березы сок – видно не попробовать 
И не слышать как кричат в небе журавли

SOLO

Где-то в мягкое попал, охнул кто-то с хрустом
И на белом на снегу маком кровь цветет
Тот, кто весело прожил, умирает грустно,
Знает – завтра без него солнышко взойдет.

*Припев*
Побегут ручьями белые сугробы
И потянет вдруг опять запахом земли
Только мне березы сок – видно не попробовать 
И не слышать как кричат в небе журавли



*Представляем новую песню в стиле шансон на эти слова* 
http://dump.ru/file/2376645
Поет А.Кенсаринов (ХХХ),муз.И.Вялкова(Audioritm)
сл.Markovich

[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/cf573a5f4c379f5ef825f22cc0037e624d7a1121751211.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Слились воедино музыка и слово,
 Зазвучали вместе, душу бередя.
 И она беззвучно - плачет, с болью стонет -
 Жалко, очень жалко мишку-медведЯ:rolleyes:

 Хорошая песня получилась :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*,
> *goluba*,
> *luudvig*,
>  Расстроган, спасибо!!! А это мне зять, Гарик Осипов,(он поёт и играет с сыном Германом)          прислал - 
>  за столом на стуле 
>  дочь моя танцует:smile:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiodDy4EyeI


Лев!
Спасибо за ролик (да там не один , а 31 ролик!!!)Я как начал смотреть,так все 31 и досмотрел!
Зять твой Гарик с сыном - Супер!Так класно Рок-н-рол лабают-слушал бы и слушал.Да не только американский!А чего стоит "Решили брать комиссионный" - не зря там народ отрывается-по полной,слушая их.
И еще очень грамотно внук твой играет -он и соло где нужно профессионально вставляет и бас и ритмом заполняет - где нужно!
Передавай им респект от форумчан-скажи -очень понравилось.
Да ,к стати-подкинул бы им своих песен (хоть бы Одессу нашу).
А знаешь,у меня идея - нужно им от тебя ответ написать музыкальный и обязательно под рок-н-ролл.Я вот слова сочиню повеселее ,и поищу в архивах рок-н-рольчик позабористее,а ты из него минус соорудишь и споешь!Идет?
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> И еще очень грамотно внук твой играет


Герман, сын Гарика от первого брака. Учился по классу балалайки в колледже им. Гнесиных...

----------


## Markovich

> Герман, сын Гарика от первого брака. Учился по классу балалайки в колледже им. Гнесиных...


Лев,чувствуется!
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/549f296793bc98542c5374551c8eac774d7a1122094127.jpg[/IMG] 



*Бывшая    жена
*

Давай с тобой «за  жизнь»  поговорим
Давай друг другу боль свою расскажем,
Давай в твоей да и в моей судьбе 
Все узелки, что стянуты – развяжем

Зайдем в кафешку нашу – на углу,
Пусть дождь стекло завесит занавеской
Я горя твоего себе кусок возьму,
Ты моего, ну как бы мне в отместку

     --RF—
Бывшая жена, бывшая жена,
Мы сто лет назад с тобой расстались,
Но в твоих глазах, бывшая жена
Нежность мне знакомая осталась

Закажем ,как когда то – два по сто
Судьба чтоб с тормозов убрала ногу
Поставят кофе черный нам на стол
Ну как живешь ,Малыш? Да, слава Богу!

Ты мне расскажешь про своих детей,
Тебе одной я свой  Секрет  открою,
Сложилось все у нас не так как «у людей»
И до сих пор я вижу сны с тобою

     --RF—
Бывшая  жена, бывшая  жена,
Мы сто лет назад с тобой расстались,
Но в твоих глазах, бывшая жена
Нежность мне знакомая осталась


[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/aa425f833b2f4bd178eeb2a9795d2e5f4d7a1122094188.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Бывшая жена, бывшая жена,


Разбередил ты душу этими стихами -
Ведь бывшая жена и у меня была.
Но... не сложилось с нами...
Прожили год, но не держу я зла.
(Её любил, она любила многих...):frown:
Пришёл с пляжа, прочёл и сходу записал вчерне...

----------


## luudvig

Cерёга,ну ты выдал,молодца!!! :Ok: Цепляет.На фото ОНА?

*Добавлено через 10 часов 18 минут*
Cерёга,а вот шо я придумал, *"Бывшая жена"* http://webfile.ru/3404130

*Добавлено через 10 часов 22 минуты*
Cерёга,а вот шо я придумал, *"Бывшая жена"* http://webfile.ru/3404130 Нифига себе глюки.Посты один с другим подружились.

*Добавлено через 10 часов 25 минут*
Cерёга,ну ты выдал,молодца!!! :Ok: Цепляет.На фото ОНА?

*Добавлено через 10 часов 18 минут*
Cерёга,а вот шо я придумал, *"Бывшая жена"* http://webfile.ru/3404130 Не хило добавил через полдня!!!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/c377b2794a2398d31e083923e11cfc094d7a1122233227.jpg[/IMG] 


* Буровая…*


Вроде кактус, только – вниз головой
Подбородок мой зарос на Буровой
И душа вся поросла как травой
На проклятой  этой  Богом  Буровой…


Буровая вновь дождем занавесилась
Крановщица опять заневестилась
Знать, вдовой целый месяц  - не сладко ей,
Мужики ходят мимо с оглядкою


   Припев :
Телогреечка  моя, телогреечка
Ты жена мне, государству - копеечка   
Ты кольчуга моя комариная
Ты подруга моя, эх  единая!

Омуль бродит в реке, злобно хлещется
И в стакане чуть-чуть еще плещется
Спирт он тоже – как- будто лекарство
Ну а в нем, так двойное коварство!

    Боль в душе,он – зараза! Не лечит!
Это кажется только, что легче,
А потом с новой силой трамвая
На меня давит вновь – Буровая!

   Припев :
Телогреечка  моя, телогреечка
Ты жена мне, государству - копеечка   
Ты кольчуга моя комариная
Ты подруга моя, эх  единая!


Убегать я устал, надоело
От себя убежать нелегко
Ты направо пойдешь иль налево-
Буровую видать далеко!


[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/43e407b4e6a09f02ad4d37a858ff30b94d7a1122233331.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 часов 54 минуты*
[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/8d8a7458d151444bf3915c20732151344d7a1122264165.jpg[/IMG]

*Вот и встретились…*



Вот и встретились, вот  и  свиделись –
День рождения общих друзей,
На Судьбу мы с тобою обиделись
А она нас была помудрей,

Поломала она –что не прочно,
Разбросала – что шло на разрыв!
Лишь одно я скажу тебе точно,
Я давно эту тайну раскрыл –

   --RF—
Не пытайся заклеить трещину,
По живому, что рвется –не шей!
Если врет тебе твоя женщина,
Говори только правду ей!

Мне казалось- могли мы быть счастливы,
А сейчас понимаю  -  Нет!
Не бывает с трещиной Счастья!
И в  любви  половины – нет!

И друзья наши зря стараются,
Вот мол случай вас свел опять,
Словно кости – Любовь не срастается,
Лучше, знаешь, ее не ломать… 

--RF—
Не пытайся заклеить трещину,
По живому, что рвется –не шей!
Если врет тебе твоя женщина,
Говори только правду ей!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/428fa20c5b65b90b8bd8cf54887e2bfe4d7a1122667506.jpg[/IMG]

*Дождь на буровой
*



На буровой опять дожди
Таежным людям – наказанье,
Плакат с расплывшимся названьем
Сиди, пока подсохнет жди

Прораб с простуженною глоткой
С утра от злости почернев,
Стаканом грязным глушит водку
И мат его осточертел

Ну просто некуда податься
Всех непогода подвела
Иль разве с кем-нибудь подраться?
Да, брат, такие вот дела!

Мазутом карты замусолив,
Вся шоферня дымит в углу
Не сыпь мне дождь на рану соли
Не то я от тоски помру!

И сорван план и сроки – к черту!
Про премию – не говорю!
И бригадир с бандитской челкой
Лишь в рацию хрипит – Горю!

И дождь отъезд наш отодвинув,
Завесил небо кисеей
И обниматься – не с любимой,
Мне предстоит а с Буровой!


[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/8e2eca5178b0cceba0fb318531bb90e64d7a1122667576.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 7 часов 57 минут*
[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/a26d407890b7f5a732737a2d81e07aad4d7a1122696210.jpg[/IMG]


*Это только присказка…*

Забрела зашла тоска
Душу бередит
Это только присказка,
Сказка – впереди!
А о чем тоска-печаль,
         Толком не пойму,
         Вот опять не весело 
         Сердцу моему,
Вспомним, сердце, погрустим,
Тех, кого уж нет
Да обиды всем простим –
Грешен человек!
          Вспомним старую любовь,
          Ту, что не сберег,
          Километры непростых,
          Пройденных дорог,
Вспомним , сердце, тех друзей,
С кем не водку пьют,
Тех, подставил кто плечо,
Там , где больно бьют
           С кем краюху черного,
           Пополам делил
           Не учи – ученого,
           Друг мне говорил
Были, сердце, времена
Денег не считал,
Вдруг чего захочется
Будет – точно знал!
            Если что задумывал
            Жизнь преподнесет
            Не к добру – всегда считал,
            В жизни мне везет,
Везло, да вот приехали
Просят выходить,
Прошлыми утехами
Душу бередить
            И назад не раскрутить
            Эту карусель
            Плыл кораблик по морю,
            Да на мель и сел!
На мели не весело,
Вот и грусть -  тоска,
Поздновато начинать,
Все  с чистого листа
            Забрела зашла тоска
            Душу бередит
            Это только присказка,
            Сказка – впереди!

*Добавлено через 8 часов 34 минуты*
[IMG]http://f2.********info/org/e5e9c52b34dcddd0508c30aa2169d69c4d7a1122698126.jpg[/IMG]

Всех со Святой Пасхой!Христос Воскрес!
Желаю Всем Здоровья,Любви,Вдохновения!Пусть щедрым будет Ваш стол и пусть радостно будет у Вас на душе!

Великой силою подснежников
И первым солнечным теплом
Весна погладит нас – так нежно
Вербовых котиков хвостом

Пусть грома первые раскаты
Земли нарушат долгий сон
И сон- цветы, что так мохнаты
Подарят колокольный звон

Весна придет  святою Пасхою
С узором расписных яиц
С корзинками душистых пасок,
Прикрытых ликом плащаниц

И золотыми куполами,
Что звоном праздничным гудят
И ласточки над головами
Весны пришествие возвестят!

----------


## наталья сергеевна

> *Дождь на буровой
> *
> 
> 
> 
> На буровой опять дожди
> Таежным людям – наказанье,
> Плакат с расплывшимся названьем
> Сиди, пока подсохнет жди
> ...


Так тяжело и сложно до безумства,
И хочется все бросить навсегда...
Но ты тихонько прячешь свои чувства,
Ведь от тебя зависит вся семья...

И невзирая на собачий холод, 
На сильный ветер, дождь и снег,
Страдая от разлук и боли:
Ты самый настоящий человек!!!

Нет счета всем слезам пролитым,
Всем грустным мыслям и мечтам...
Но все обиды позабыты...
Свою судьбу ты сделал сам!!!

Благословенно будет это время,
Что дух твой, тело закалило.
Ты сильным стал, и очень смелым:
В великом духе твоя сила!!!

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Записал сегодня "Бывшая жена":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/589678

----------


## luudvig

Лев,привет.Шо с треком?

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 На моём компе всё нормально звучит...

----------


## luudvig

Может мой гадит.Но на других треках норма.А песенка хорошая вышла.А мой вариант слыхал?

----------


## Лев

> Может мой гадит.


У Сергея аналогично звучит - у меня нормально(сейчас вот слушаю). Скачай и послушай. Твою песню слушал - хорошо. Первоначально у меня такой-же стиль был как у тебя, но после прослушивания твоей, изменил на босса-нова...

*Добавлено через 33 часа 39 минут*
*Markovich*,
 Ну, вот и сказка зазвучала...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/590395

----------


## Markovich

*На   Бессарабке
*

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/2923fee89309e3e104f5586135b948ce4d7a1122996080.jpg[/IMG]
Бессарабка - сегодня!


Есть в центре Киева райончик  очень старый
Там бессарабы продавали виноград
Там крытый рынок – как дворец из стали
Построили уж много лет назад

Прозвали это место – Бессарабкой,
Там Голда Меир как то родилась,
Кричевский Гарик там с цветов охапкой,
Гулять любил, с гитарой породнясь,


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/09ff4bf10e8b00b4d9f893dda87b5c534d7a1122996238.jpg[/IMG]
Бессарабский крытый рынок


  --RF—
Ах , Бессарабка ,Бессарабка, Бессарабка!
Ты для меня – как школьная  тетрадка
Где каждый шаг мой, каждый вздох – 
                                   отдельной  строчкой
И далеко нам до последнего листочка!

Евреи жили там с украинцами вместе,
Цыган и русских тоже там встречал,,
Никто ничьей там не затронул чести
И каждый Бессарабку – отмечал!

Родился я назад почти пол-века,
На Бессарабке, дом – второй с угла
И с улицы Бассейной –человеком,
Стать Бессарабка в детстве помогла


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/05511156dd96244c76f33f17470fcb8c4d7a1122996314.jpg[/IMG]
Мой дом по ул.Бассейная 21


  --RF—
Ах , Бессарабка ,Бессарабка, Бессарабка!
Ты для меня – как школьная  тетрадка
Где каждый шаг мой, каждый вздох – 
                                   отдельной  строчкой
И далеко нам до последнего листочка!

Рассеянным я до сих пор остался,
Хоть бессарабский дом давно сменил,
Он на душе – зарубкою остался,
И стал родным, хоть где бы я не жил!

Там каждый камень- старый мой знакомый,
Ступенька каждая – как ласковая мать,
Хоть дом имею не один, но я - бездомный 
Мой дом, под крышею твоей мне уж не спать!
  --RF—
Ах , Бессарабка ,Бессарабка, Бессарабка!
Ты для меня – как школьная  тетрадка
Где каждый шаг мой, каждый вздох – 
                                   отдельной  строчкой
И далеко нам до последнего листочка!

----------


## oskar_65

> Мой дом по ул.Бассейная 21


Симпатичный.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/a2adde545cb926ca683311f8e9248a8a4d7a1123082830.jpg[/IMG]



Катюха-жесть



Не прощали мужского задора ей,
И прозвали – Катюха-жесть
Меж собой говорили –«Здорово!
Что Катюха у нас все же есть!»

В рукопашке жалеть пытались
Как ударить девчонку в живот?
А от ручек ее оставался
Синячек, что не скоро сойдет

Пули четко клала в десятку
И ножи всегда точно в цель
Брила голову лысую гладко,
С ног валил лишь ресниц ее хмель!

Не подвластны ресницы Уставу,
Их Уставом – не запретить!
И шутила Катюха устало,
Что ресницы ей- чтоб добить!

Да вот тут то беда и случилась,
Командир наш – Афганом терт,
Парашюта стропу, что скрутилась
Перерезать не дал ему черт!

Выпал нож и в глазах потемнело,
И лишь сорок секунд до земли,
Люди все же – не птицы и в небо
Словно ангелы взмыть не смогли!

Но Катюха – как шахмат Мастер,
Не привыкла фигуры терять
Парашюта обрезала снасти
Командира – у Смерти отнять!

И как птица, раскинув крылья,
Словно сокол – упала на цель
Командира обняв впервые,
Только небо ведь- не постель!

Парашют – на двоих маловато!
Да в отключке летел мужик,
Приземлились они – по факту
Ну и оба остались жить!

Только что то бледна Катюха,
И хирург все качал головой,
Позвонок оказался хрупким,
Ну а девка все ж – молодой!

Пролетело – прошло пять месяцев,
Командир уж давно – в строю,
И сегодня должны мы встретиться
И увидеть Катюху свою,

Только кто эта девушка в белом?
С золотистою гривой волос
В каблучках – не совсем еще смело,
И с огромным букетом роз?

Не прощали мужского задора ей,
И прозвали – Катюха-жесть
Меж собой говорим мы–«Здорово!
Что Катюха у нас все же есть!»

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/4499f8754fd2aafb240be2a9744e77c64d7a1123083108.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 16 часов 10 минут*



30-летию Войны в Афганистане - посвящается


Тридцать лет спустя…



Тридцать лет прошло,
Время то ушло,
Но Афган и до сих пор – помнят!
Матери ребят,
Старый наш комбат,
Те по ком колокола звонят
Как его забыть?
Боль куда зарыть?
Всех друзей я до сих пор – помню!
Их вернул Афган
И ночной тюльпан
Грузом номер  200 поднял!
Ехал страшный груз,
Адрес – весь Союз,
Питер, Львов, Рязань, Сочи!
Вот приехал сын,
Был в семье один,
И отцу рыдать – ночью!
По тревоге полк,
Поднят и на борт,
Нам страна тогда сказала – Надо!
А когда назад,
Вел нас наш комбат,
То толпа кричала – Гады!
Если ты солдат,
Выдан автомат,
Выполняй приказ – служба!
Только те глаза,
Тех в кого стрелял,
Мне вот так, забыть нужно!
Фото на столе,
Все мои друзья,
А в живых – всего трое!
Стоил ты Афган,
Дорого тогда,
А платили мы – кровью…

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Сереж, потрясающе!!!  Спасибо!!!

----------


## luudvig

Cерёга.Тридцать лет спустя… - в точку!!!Спасибо.Взял было гитару,музыку накидать.Не смог.Заплакал.

----------


## Лев

> Взял было гитару,музыку накидать.


Не всё стОит на музыку...

----------


## luudvig

*Лев*,согласен - всё не надо.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/c94b1e8c9850c8cda85f92230ef03aea4d7a1123216089.jpg[/IMG]


30-летию войны в Афганистане посвящается


Просто больше повезло…



Мы приносим цветы на холодные плиты,
Зажигаем мы свечи ,  иногда  и  огни
Но с укором Афган, в камуфляже твои инвалиды
Смотрят прямо в глаза, когда мы подаем им рубли


Будто данью своей мы хотим откупиться,
От страданий , что им довелось пережить,
Будто платим за то, чтоб забыть нам ребят юных лица
И не думать о том, что на месте могли бы их быть


Мне Афган не забыть и наверно поэтому
Не люблю я салюты и кино не люблю со стрельбой
Когда залпы гремят – мне аул, что накрыли ракетами
Сразу видится - будто БТР мой послали в конвой


Просто нам повезло всем немножечко больше,
Что нас  горы Афгана отпустили живыми домой,
И живем потому мы погибших друзей наших дольше-
Непрожитые  жизни их нам подарены этой войной


Мне хотелось бы верить – под могильными плитами
Не солдаты уснули, а зарыта навеки Война
Будят совесть Афган, в камуфляже твои инвалиды,
Хоть нужны им рубли, только память им наша нужней…


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/4f45cdba74f5cefe89390111c40ba13d4d7a1123216243.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Спешу поделиться - сегодня записал:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/592332  "Бессарабка"

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*,
>  Спешу поделиться - сегодня записал:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/592332  "Бессарабка"


Лев!
Молодчина! Здорово !
Веселая такая музыка!
Спасибо тебе!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

*Поэты-пекари*



Тикают часы, капают мгновенья
Будто воск свечи, бал давно прошел
И оставим мы – лишь стихотворенья
Кто то их прочтет, скажет – « хорошо…»

Строчки из души –прутья ивовые
Песню я с утра – как корзину сплел,
Кто то пропоет, кто то выругает
Значит к сердцу я тропки не нашел

А за песней каждой- ночь стоит бессонная,
Ведь из строчек кружево просто – не сплести
Мне б о главном написать –чтоб потом – 
                                                         не совестно 
Строчки те, что из души- хоть бы их спасти

Не напишешь- не спасешь, и  потом забудутся
Не прочтет никто, не споет
Словно пекари в ночи – поэты трудятся
Может утром в их руках слово оживет

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Жить как?
*



Звонки, звонки,
Слова,   слова
Затем гудок – как реквием
Слова – как пули, я ведь знал
И вот – лежишь ты  бледная,
Ведь ночь, она – для отдыха
А только не заснуть никак,
Летать могла по воздуху,
А слово – вовсе не пустяк,
Слова спасают – как друзья,
И убивают иногда,
Слова слетают с языка
Страшнее острого клинка,
А слезы-капли хрусталя,
Они из горя выжаты,
Я говорил: «Не надо! Зря…»
Сейчас шепчу-«Эх, выжила б!»
Ну что ж ты, так то все всерьез?
Ведь можно проще – прозою,
Ты улыбаешься – без слез,
И в шею всех – с вопросами,
А в горле ком. Эх я дурак!
Ведь думал- несерьезно все,
Ты улыбаешься. Жить как?
Поэзией- не прозою…

*Добавлено через 24 часа 23 минуты*
[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/6137f1dffa5d51feec12aba83e46e6a64d7a1123701295.jpg[/IMG]



Почему то



Одни по осени грустят,
А я - весной,
Дожди кого то бередят,
А я – пустой,
Не тяжело мне на душе
И нелегко
Мне пусто как то 
И до счастья – 
Далеко…
Я утром искусал губу до слез
Куда мне деться от ночных весенних гроз
Пускай смеются надо мной мои друзья
Тебя ищу и жду тебя любимая

--RF—

Почему то, почему то
Я весною – сам не свой
Не влюблен я этим утром,
И поэтому – пустой,
Я хочу, чтоб солнца лучик
Душу мне согрел чуть-чуть,
Мне весной с любовью лучше
Я влюблюсь в кого – ни будь!
Я хочу, чтоб солнца лучик
Подарил любви рассвет
Без любви весенней чистой
Счастья нет.

Я просыпаюсь – 
не от крика петухов,
От шума лифта 
И от драк ночных котов
Но в никого я почему то
Не влюблен
И не звонит мне почему то
Телефон
А так хотелось,
Чтобы сон мне в руку был,
Я б до обеда никому не говорил,
О том, что видел я тебя в цветенье роз
В манящем свежем запахе весенних гроз


--RF—

Почему то, почему то
Я весною – сам не свой
Не влюблен я этим утром,
И поэтому – пустой,
Я хочу, чтоб солнца лучик
Душу мне согрел чуть-чуть,
Мне весной с любовью лучше
Я влюблюсь в кого – ни будь!
Я хочу, чтоб солнца лучик
Подарил любви рассвет
Без любви весенней чистой
Счастья нет.


Композитором Константином Цибизовым написана и спета песня
- http://dump.ru/file/2532564

----------


## oskar_65

> Не напишешь- не спасешь, и  потом забудутся
> Не прочтет никто, не споет
> Словно пекари в ночи – поэты трудятся
> Может утром в их руках слово оживет


Семимильными шагами движетесь, батенька...:biggrin:
Классный образ - пекари!.. И ведь так оно и есть... кто-то делает план по "хлебобулочным", а кто-то испечёт один пирог... :Aga: 




> Звонки, звонки,
> Слова,   слова
> Затем гудок – как реквием
> Слова – как пули, я ведь знал
> И вот – лежишь ты  бледная,
> Ведь ночь, она – для отдыха
> А только не заснуть никак,
> Летать могла по воздуху,
> А слово – вовсе не пустяк,
> ...


А здесь без комментариев. :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Почему то


Красивая песня получилась :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,
 Твое слово - дорогого стоит,спасибо ,ценю!
ты пекарь, я - пытаюсь,ну еще есть несколько!
Пробьемся!
Markovich

*Добавлено через 15 часов 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/e7be34721465d3a8c548b4336dcd726f4d7a1123917657.jpg[/IMG]


Убить нерв!


Лечил мне доктор зуб,
Он удалил мне нерв,
Новокаина куб
И я от страха сер,
Но боли нет –Ура!
И нерва – тоже нет,
Была во рту дыра,
Теперь взамен цемент!

Эх доктор, мне б в душе
Вот также – нерв убить,
Вогнать новокаин,
Ну столько –сколько нужно,
Терпенья нет уже,
Мне с болью долго жить,
В душе тот нерв один,
И видно – перегружен!

--RF—
Мой нерв – струна,
И с каждым днем все выше,
Звучит, а жизнь
Колки не бережет,
Трещит уж гриф,
И трещины – все ближе,
Жизнь в студию мой приз
Никак все не несет!

Судьба наотмашь бьет,
Как опытный боец,
Держать ее удар,
Уж силы не хватает,
Бывает – с горя пьют,
Отравой гасят боль,
Рецепт хотя и стар,
Но мне – не помогает!

Ну сколько так прожить
Способен человек?
Тащи новокаин,
Давай берись за дело,
Мне нужно нерв убить,
Отныне и вовек,
Еще удар один -
И нерв опять  задело!

--RF—
Мой нерв – струна,
И с каждым днем все выше,
Звучит, а жизнь
Колки не бережет,
Трещит уж гриф,
И трещины – все ближе,
Жизнь в студию мой приз
Никак все не несет!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/3749b8196235bfa53ca5b6a8976c3e9a4d7a1124087609.jpg[/IMG]

Третий - лишний…



Абрикосы отцвели,
А теперь вишни,
Только им я и весне-
Третий лишний
Их цветенье – не мое,
Сердце просит-
Поскорее приходи –
Осень, Осень
Пусть природа как и я
Плачет, плачет
Это много для меня
Значит, значит
А за осенью метель
Стужа , стужа
Это сердцу моему
Нужно, нужно!
И цветенье и тепло
Было, было
Называли и меня
Милым, милым
Целовали и меня
В губы, в губы
Только это вспоминать
Трудно, трудно
Цвет осыпался давно
Белый, белый
То ли снегом на земле
То ли – мелом!
А за ним ушла любовь
Так же, так же,
И ее теперь не жду
Даже, даже
И цветенье – не мое,
Сердце просит,
Поскорее приходи
Осень ,осень 





[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/c3bfca45e7ce9f2a1e313a5ab49a14254d7a1124087873.jpg[/IMG]


Ошиблись ангелы…


Условимся – «не пачкать руки » - фальшью
Красивых звонких фраз – не говорить!
Давай попробуем поговорить – как раньше,
Так, чтоб души тепло друг- другу подарить

Давай отбросим старые упреки
Забудем подозрений глупых грязь
По прежнему захватывает дух- когда 
Твои увижу ноги
По прежнему люблю голубизну
Таких знакомых глаз

--RF—
Ах ангелы! Ошиблись ангелы!
Не мне ты сужена – моя жена!
Что ж натворили вы со мною ангелы
Ведь эта женщина – мне так нужна!

Но почему ты взгляды ловишь встречные?
Зачем глядишь по сторонам – кого то будто ждешь?
Ведь ты со мною в платье подвенечном
Стояла в храме – это не сотрешь!

И не сотрешь слова, что говорили мы,
Пройти по жизни вместе до конца,
Друг- другу кольца золотые подарили мы,
Склонивши головы под тяжестью Венца!

--RF—
Ах ангелы! Ошиблись ангелы!
Не мне ты сужена – моя жена!
Что ж натворили вы со мною ангелы
Ведь эта женщина – мне так нужна!

Ошиблись ангелы видать тогда венчальные,
Связали двух совсем чужих людей!
Поют колокола об этом так печально,
Связали с половинкой не моей!

Как разлюбить жену свою законную?
Она как вишни первый нежный цвет,
Зачем вы ангелы мне сделали так больно?
Жить без нее на свете смысла нет!

--RF—
Ах ангелы! Ошиблись ангелы!
Не мне ты сужена – моя жена!
Что ж натворили вы со мною ангелы
Ведь эта женщина – мне так нужна!

----------


## Skadi

> Ах ангелы! Ошиблись ангелы...
> Что ж натворили вы со мною ангелы...


*Возможно ль ангелам так явно ошибаться?
Дано им к нашим душам прикасаться.
Они читают мысль от самого рожденья,
Храня святой источник нашего везенья.
На своих крыльях боль от нас уносят
И заглушают ими зла многоголосье!
Скорее мы так безалаберно упрямы,
Что попадаем в собой вырытые ямы.
Не успевая от падений нас спасать,
Себя дают в том виноватыми считать.
Ах, белокрылые, прекрасные созданья,
Простите за несдержанность стенаний!
Наградой вам - ваше бессмертие и крылья,
А нам - реальные полёты земной были!*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/caf362419dbef2034dc670349da3fa2c4d7a1124130975.jpg[/IMG]


В плену у птицы



Я видел – ей в неволе жизни нет,
Я понимал ,что в клетке птице плохо,
Но без нее – мне клеткой – целый свет
Мне без нее – с друзьями – одиноко!

Я к птице в плен невидимый попал,
И без нее – мне жизнь неинтересна,
Я ею в клетке любоваться не устал,
Но в небе крылья птица расправляет
Словно песня!

--RF--
Какому богу мне молиться?
Каких святых на помощь звать?
Я отпустил на волю птицу,
Как мне назад ее поймать?

В неволе ей не жить – мне без нее неволя!
Бывает в жизни также и с людьми
Любимых часто мы своих неволим
В неволю попадая, без любви!

Ну почему – не повезло мне с птицей?
С любимой женщиной – мне тоже не везет,
Подай мне все – мне не нужна в руках синица
Я журавлиный так люблю полет!


--RF--
Какому богу мне молиться?
Каких святых на помощь звать?
Я отпустил на волю птицу,
Как мне назад ее поймать?





[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/a9ee15d611c0f5f510eb30d19ce6d72a4d7a1124131086.jpg[/IMG]





___________________________________________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________________________






[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/1434c8e702e6d1a4db3e917543d19c494d7a1124131129.jpg[/IMG]



Огонь любви



Звезда упала
Мне на ладонь
Я загадала –
Зажгу огонь
Огонь любви,
Мы в мире одни,
Года – как дни,
Но любовь нас манит – как магнит!

Любовь – как море,
то так тиха,
Вдруг шторм и тонут
Любви слова
А слова – мы храним
Осторожно касаемся их,
Слова – бесценны они
Но любовь нас манит – как магнит!

--RF—
Если море любви заштормит – заволнуется
Небо синее станет вдруг серым и злым
Загадаю – полюбишь меня-
обязательно сбудется!
Будешь только моим ,будешь только моим

А в море любви – 
Плывут корабли,
Сквозь туманы, шторма - 
Им светят огни
Огни любви,
Кораблям видны,
Сквозь ночи и дни,
Но любовь нас манит – как магнит!

Я зажгла свой огонь – 
Твоему кораблю
Ты увидь его,
Я тебя люблю,
Мой огонь любви,
Он тебя хранит,
Сквозь ночи и дни
Но любовь нас манит – как магнит!
--RF—
Если море любви заштормит – заволнуется
Небо синее станет вдруг серым и злым
Загадаю – полюбишь меня-
обязательно сбудется!
Будешь только моим ,будешь только моим

----------


## Skadi

> Звезда упала
> Мне на ладонь
> Я загадала –
> Зажгу огонь
> Огонь любви...


*Звезда летела 
В мою ладонь.
Не долетела -
Погас огонь.
Иль загадала
Я что не так...
Звезда исчезла,
В ладони - мрак.
На бледных пальцах
Лишь лунный блик,
Ветром-скитальцем
Похищен крик.*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/e0cef3f2e6848c996273a8c24f0964f14d7a1124267299.jpg[/IMG]



Одинокая женщина




Я знаю взгляды женщин одиноких,
Надежда в них и ожиданья тень,
Я чувствую себя всегда жестоким,
Когда им дать мне нечего взамен

Укор в глазах, за тех мужчин ошибки,
Что им встречались раньше, до меня
За то , что мне они сейчас чужие,
За то, что в сердце  нет  для них  огня

--RF—
Одинокая женщина,
Так грустна и нежна
Одинокая женщина,
Счастье встретить должна,
Где то бродит  и  мается,
А его заждались,
Часто так получается,
Счастье, эй – отзовись!

Красивые и умные ,казалось бы,
Ну почему любовь их обошла?
Немного счастья так и не досталось им
Бродила рядышком любовь, да не зашла,

А ведь для счастья не хватает так немного,
В плечо любимого ,уткнувшись засыпать,
И каждый день, когда идут с работы ,
Мужчину своего с волненьем  ждать

--RF—
Одинокая женщина,
Так грустна и нежна
Одинокая женщина,
Счастье встретить должна,
Где то бродит  и  мается,
А его заждались,
Часто так получается,
Счастье, эй – отзовись!

Уставшего, любимого, родного,
Пусть пахнет табаком, щетиною зарос,
Но половинка он твоя – подарен Богом,
Живой ответ на главный твой вопрос!

А что же я, меня на всех не хватит,
Любовь как пироги – не станешь раздавать!
Но взгляд одной, той в белом легком платье,
Мне кажется я смог бы разгадать…

--RF—
Одинокая женщина,
Так грустна и нежна
Одинокая женщина,
Счастье встретить должна,
Где то бродит  и  мается,
А его заждались,
Часто так получается,
Счастье, эй – отзовись!

----------


## Skadi

> А ведь для счастья не хватает так немного,
> В плечо любимого ,уткнувшись засыпать


*Всё очень верно до мельчайшего нюанса -
В плечо уткнуться и забыться в сладком трансе,
И слушать пульс, что под щекою гулко бьётся -
В тебе желанным эхом отзовётся...*



> Уставшего, любимого, родного,
> Пусть пахнет табаком, щетиною зарос,
> Но половинка он твоя – подарен Богом,
> Живой ответ на главный твой вопрос!


*Той половинкою, чтоб не отдать другому
Или другой. Чтоб целой душу сохранить.
Чтоб счастью выпавшему редкому такому
Остаток жизни своей грешной посвятить.*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/a08d5e6eef02c2e90ca6125bb6dad5ad4d7a1124282598.jpg[/IMG]



Все параллельно…





Всему хватает в жизни места,
И мы не думаем о том,
Живем мы на Земле как в коммуналке 
                                           тесной
Мечтаем о хорошем, забываем о плохом
Молекулы – миры, а иногда и атомы
Молекула – семья, а атом – ты и я
Находки чередуются с утратами
Листает Время  -  Книгу Бытия,
Я муравья несу в стакане бережно,
Ко мне попал он на восьмой этаж,
Девчонка-школьница – навстречу
                                  и уже беременна,
В который раз Жизнь делает вираж
Все параллельно – мужики под окнами,
С победным криком жадно водку пьют,
А в  центре медицинском кроликам 
                                               подопытным,
Смертельный новый вирус в лапку 
                                              вкалывают!
Несется мир, спешит – без остановок,
В одном купе в нем едут Жизнь и Смерть
И если я умру, то это будет новым,
Лишь для меня и для червя ,с которым
                               разделю земную твердь…



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Skade*,
 Оля,спасибо,что заходишь и за прекрасные стихи!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> И если я умру, то это будет новым...


*Когда умру, лишь для меня то будет новым,
Когда покину я телесные оковы...
Увижу ль мир иной в заманчивой красе?
Иль тосковать потом по белой бересте?*

Серёжа, всегда наслажденье - читать твои стихи!
Они рождают отклик в душе  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Я знаю взгляды женщин одиноких,
> Надежда в них и ожиданья тень,
> Я чувствую себя всегда жестоким,
> Когда им дать мне нечего взамен
> 
> Укор в глазах, за тех мужчин ошибки,
> Что им встречались раньше, до меня
> За то , что мне они сейчас чужие,
> За то, что в сердце  нет  для них  огня


Очень правильно и красиво сказано. :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/ba904d9a3f80236f76817fb3c5365b204d7a1124702072.jpg[/IMG]



Корабли




Корабли-корабли,
Я дружил с ними с детства
Провожал и встречал их,
Как старых друзей,
А они словно знали – 
От меня – никуда им не деется,
Отзывались, кто грустно,
                       А кто – веселей!

Мне так в детстве хотелось,
Покинуть причал,
И к чужим берегам
С кораблями податься!
Зной тропических стран,
Их цветной карнавал,
Мне казался  той сказкой,
Что манит и зовет в ней остаться!
 --RF—
Корабли-корабли,
Вам семь футов под килем
А ветров - вам помягче,
И не видеть штормов!
Кораблям – неба синего!
Пусть короткими будут их мили,
Возвращайтесь – туда,
Где вас ждут у родных берегов!

Много лет пролетело с тех пор,
В жарких странах давно,
Мне знаком каждый камень причала,
Побелела моя голова,
На соленых заморских ветрах,
Ну а к морю любовь навсегда,
Меня с ним повенчала,

Кораблей голоса,
Их ночные гудки,
Радость в них от того,
Что коснулись родного причала,
Мне без них – не уснуть,
Как без шепота тихого волн,
И финал – как две капли похож,
На далекое жизни начало…

--RF—
Корабли-корабли,
Вам семь футов под килем
А ветров - вам помягче,
И не видеть штормов!
Кораблям – неба синего!
Пусть короткими будут их мили,
Возвращайтесь – туда,
Где вас ждут у родных берегов!



*Добавлено через 2 часа 30 минут*
При печати 3-го куплета вкрались неточности.
Его следует читать так -

Много лет пролетело с тех пор
По морям- по волнам,
В жарких странах давно,
Мне знаком каждый камень причала,
Побелела моя голова,
На соленых заморских ветрах,
Ну а старая  к морю любовь 
Меня с ним навсегда повенчала,

----------


## goluba

Сереж, твои стихи уже у Валеры!
У него вроде последние дни форум глючит, так я ему просто на почту пересылаю, чтобы он первый был )))))

----------


## Markovich

Первый куплет тоже изменился

-Корабли-корабли,
Я дружил с ними с детства
Провожал и встречал их,
Словно старых друзей,
Корабли-корабли,
Навсегда подарил я вам сердце
Толстой якорной цепью,
Вы меня привязали к себе

----------


## Skadi

> -Корабли-корабли,
> Я дружил с ними с детства
> Провожал и встречал их,
> Словно старых друзей,
> Корабли-корабли,
> Навсегда подарил я вам сердце
> Толстой якорной цепью,
> Вы меня привязали к себе


*Корабли, корабли,
Вы манили в просторы,
К островам без людей,
Где зелёные горы,
Где кричащие чайки
И закаты вином,
Где бродяга-романтик
Лёгкий бриз за бортом...*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/6954cff12db0f89a94d9c76038feba324d7a1124812450.jpg[/IMG]

Счастье




Счастье дарит судьба,
Да ,увы, не поровну
Тут проси- не проси,
Может и не дать,
Для меня – вот скупа,
А другим  -  с три короба,
В духе будет иль нет,
Тут не угадать

Счастье катится кому-то 
Звонкою  монетой,
А к другому придет,
Молодой женой,
Ну а мне – иногда,
Песнею неспетой
Раз ее я сложил,
Знать еще живой!

В этой песне будет пусть
Жаркий летний полдень,
Дождевая капель грусть,
Будто плач о ком-то
Тихий звон колоколов,
В предвечернем небе,
И негромкая строка- 
О горячем хлебе

О кувшине молока,
Свежего, парного,
Чтоб вздымались в ней бока
Теплые коровьи,
Чтоб полыни аромат,
И гармонь – за речкой,
Тема может и стара,
Да она – из вечных

Будут в песне – васильки
И кусты сирени,
Летний августа рассвет,
Чуть уже осенний,
Платья ситцевого тень
У березы старой-
Все о чем сказать хотел,
Чтобы песней стало…



[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/7fc39d1378778d2041b020b18f406c6e4d7a1124812576.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Все о чем сказать хотел,
> Чтобы песней стало…


Ой, Серёжа дорогой!
Строчки разномастные...
Два куплета сочинил,
Дальше :Oj:  ох, несчастный я:rolleyes:
Я пошлю тебе послушать -
Сделай выводы, Сергей!
Равняй строки по куплетам,
Что напел тебе - не бей:biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/7edd943453aa0f6d51c42d9f189d24074d7a1124818682.jpg[/IMG]

Нет веселья…


Отчего – почему
Все так происходит
Ну, куда ни пойду - 
Грусть меня находит!
Ни сбежать - ни спрятаться
От ее конвоя
Будто я ее ношу 
В сумке за спиною!
Будто старшая сестра,
Грусть ко мне пристала
Только мне расстаться с ней – 
Времечко настало!
Растяну гармошку я, 
Песню заиграю,
Но грустят и тут басы 
Что же ты родная?
Что ж не весело поешь? 
Переливов нету –
Знать веселье все свое 
Растеряла где-то,
И о чем грустите вы 
Кнопочки с басами?
Что под ваши голоса 
Долго не плясали?
Не стучали каблучки 
На закате звонко,
Что давно не провожал 
Под гармонь – девчонку
Что ж ты белая рубаха, 
Поясок с кистями
Глаз не радуешь как прежде 
В крестик петухами,
Что ж ты, водка крепкая, 
Душу не согреешь?
Радость сердцу не подаришь 
Так как ты умеешь?
Ни гармонь, рубаха с водкой 
Горю не помогут,
Коль в любви – счастья нет, 
Веселить не смогут, 
Будет плакать гармонь, 
С водки – лишь похмелье
Если в сердце нет любви, 
Нету и веселья!




Лев!
А "Счастье" я как стих задумывал - вот куплеты и разные.:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Счастье дарит судьба,
> Да ,увы, не поровну
> Тут проси- не проси,
> Может и не дать,
> Для меня – вот скупа,
> А другим - с три короба,
> В духе будет иль нет,
> Тут не угадать


*Счастье дарит нам Судьба
Пусть, порой, не поровну,
И в душе идёт борьба
Белой птицы с вороном.
Что поделать, как принять
Горечь вместо сладости?
Почему смогла не дать
Судьба счастья малости?
Оглянись ты на меня -
Что тебе не нравится?
В моей жизни поменяй
То, что плохо ладится.
*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/91ebb8f0b175b92c8423edc8e5c6a74c4d7a1124998389.jpg[/IMG]



Дружба



Когда отводит друг глаза
Молчит в минуту трудную,
Знай – другу нечего сказать,
Да и вообще – а друг ли он?

Коль радость на лице его,
В момент твоей ошибки,
Держись подальше от него
И с ним дружи – не шибко!

А если занят он всегда
И для тебя – нет времени
Обузой дружба для него,
Ненужным тяжким бременем

Оставь, навязчивым не будь,
А что ни есть – все к лучшему,
Бывает разве – чтобы друг,
От случая – до случая?

Когда настойчив за столом,
Пьешь мало – друг твой злится,
Знай – если в самом деле друг,
Не даст тебе напиться!

Друг правду горькую взамен
Неправды сладкой скажет
Попросишь денег – хоть и нет,
Найдет, а не откажет

Но есть скала и об нее
Разбито дружб немало,
Приходит время и друзьям
Пора любить настала,

Порою с дружбою любовь
Бывает, уживаются,
Но дружба может умереть,
Когда любовь рождается

Две чаши у весов и в них
Кладем – кому что нужно,
Девчонкою любовь умрет,
Старухой дряхлой – дружба…

----------


## Skadi

> Друг правду горькую взамен
> Неправды сладкой скажет...
> Бывает разве – чтобы друг,
> От случая – до случая?..


*Кого мы другом назовём?
Кто пополам разделит горе
Твоё. Толкнёт слегка плечом,
Обнимет, сняв вершину с боли.
И слёз не пролитых озёра
Прорвут платину скрытых чувств!
Пусть оживёшь душой не скоро,
Презреть не сможешь красок буйств!
*

----------


## Лев

> Счастье дарит судьба,
> Да ,увы, не поровну
> Тут проси- не проси,
> Может и не дать,


Сегодня записал наконец:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/601078

----------


## Markovich

Лев!
Поздравляю с рождением еще одного "ребенка"!
И спасибо большое!!!

Markovich

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/c0f815559bde98c9293e9accc0bf12104d7a1125156339.jpg[/IMG]



Окна- напротив



Из моего окна видна стена напротив,
В тех окнах жизнь – такая же как здесь,
Нас не спросил никто, хоть мы конечно против
Быть развлеченьем друг для друга, выбор есть

Окно, что справа -  первая программа,
А то, что слева – это номер два
И я для них кажусь звездой экрана,
Играть не просто самого себя,

Роль одинокого мужчины мне досталась,
Он часто курит, стоя у окна,
В глазах мне нужно передать его усталость,
И грусть по женщине, что от него ушла,

В окне напротив – не простой сценарий,
И тема одиночества опять,
Там женщина с ребенком ждать устала,
Мужчину, а парнишке скоро пять

Как объяснишь ему, что папа не вернется,
Что у него другие сын и дочь,
А счастье пополам – как лист бумаги рвется,
И тут не может уж никто помочь

Я не любитель длинных сериалов,
Люблю кино – чтоб Happy End – в конце,
К себе прижав медведя плюшевого, торт, вино,
                                     цветов охапку, два бокала
Иду,сюжет их  изменить,себе поставив цель




*Добавлено через 43 часа 30 минут*
[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/1b6384344a1d0bed0735eeb17c26b9d44d7a1125312649.jpg[/IMG]

На цепи у красоты



Я работаю в банке-
Ты поёшь,
Евро, доллары, франки,
Ты их ждешь
Я их делаю много,
Тратишь ты,
Для тебя кто дороже?
Я - Они?

Влюблена ты ,я знаю,
Но в кого?
Ведь всегда выбирают,
Одного
Если выбрать придется,
Деньги - Я,
Чья любовь проиграет?
Вдруг моя?

Называешь сама себя
Стервой,
Признаешься в любви
К Евро
Ну еще тебе нравится
Доллар,
Ну а я получить их –
Повод!

Ну не любишь меня,
Не нужно!
Для меня ты всего –
Игрушка!
Длинноногая стерва –
Барби,
Для которой я только
Бабки!

Для тебя – героином,
Евро,
Ты ему остаешься
Верной,
Изменить можешь только
С франком,
А по пьяни с рублем –
Подранком

Кто же я –кошелёк,
Колеса?
Я себе задаюсь
Вопросом,
Почему красота –
Сила,
Что на цепь меня
Посадила?

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/69c9bf1dc53e05259405c8011d4705c54d7a1125312753.jpg[/IMG]


Композитор Валерий Антонюк (Luudvig) - написал и спел на эти слова песню  -    http://dump.ru/file/2744568

----------


## Skadi

> Кто же я –кошелёк,
> Колеса?
> Я себе задаюсь
> Вопросом,
> Почему красота –
> Сила,
> Что на цепь меня
> Посадила?


*Воспитать тогда себя
Нужно -
Не отдать красоте той
Душу.
Суметь вовремя вырвать
С корнем
Ту любовь к Барби, давясь
Стоном.*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/7706dd4c33b51e8c68b60864038946654d7a1125511217.jpg[/IMG]



Бренчание под луной
(цикл –абсурдные стихи)



Не разобрать пути
Болят глаза-наклейки,
На коже ощущаю
Как жжет слепой мороз
Наколки на груди,
Как на филе индейки
Прикрыты только шалью 
Седеющих волос
Бренчание под луной -
Старинный клавесин
Мысль- зажигалки свет,
Почти не разберешь,
Мой голос проскрипит
Надломленной осиной,
Услышишь или нет,
Надеюсь, что поймешь,
Тревога кислотой
Мне разъедает душу,
Бутылочный рассвет
Зеленою стеной
Мне б голову мою
Всю выкрутить до суши,
Пусть сохнет на ветру
Крахмальной простыней 






________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/f613728f1d8c431dfc004331ace81ad74d7a1125511357.jpg[/IMG]



Пловец


Взмах руки – заплыв на скорость
Не дельфин, но все же
Я с водой немало споров
В этой жизни прожил

Руки – вёсла, ноги – хвост,
Вместо легких – жабры
Жил в воде я и рос,
Я к победам жадный

У пловцов костюмы – «Гидро»
Вроде с чешуею,
Я же плаваю как выдра
Трудно им со мною

Взмах рукой, удар ногами
И опять – в отрыве,
С детства – волны кругами,
Ласточкой с обрыва!

Рос у моря, тело – соль
Насквозь пропитала,
Я для моря – вроде свой,
Много в нем я плавал

Вот и финиш, рот открыв,
Воздух пью, глотаю,
Снова я ушел в отрыв,
От плавучей стаи

Руки – вёсла, ноги – хвост,
Вместо легких – жабры
Жил в воде я и рос,
Я к победам жадный

----------


## Skadi

> Роль одинокого мужчины мне досталась,
> Он часто курит, стоя у окна,
> В глазах мне нужно передать его усталость,
> И грусть по женщине, что от него ушла...


*А я роль белки в колесе
Играю очень часто...
Эх, поломать бы спицы все
В том колесе "несчастном"!
Сыграть бы нежную Ассоль,
Что Грея ждёт на пирсе
И ощутить морскую соль...
Ассоль в мечтах. Нет версий...*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/81ba4a903ccde90b7018be106fa821d54d7a1125644627.jpg[/IMG]


Русская    баня


Неделя вся – окалиной на сердце
И от проблем нырнуть в какую дверцу
Они кольцом охватывают плотным
От них избавит только душ холодный

Но перед этим – мы подпустим пару,
Приходишь ты сюда всегда больным и старым,
Пусть потом прошибет на полке верхней!
Ты человеком станешь, уж поверь мне

--RF--
Ждет баня русская нас
Она нужней нам под час,
Чем все таблетки врачей и прост рецепт,
Друзья ,в парную идем!
И сердце просто поет,
А из березы веник – лучший фармацевт

Вот кости снова стали разгибаться,
Вот губы сами стали улыбаться,
Наш квас ядреный – мертвого подымет,
А душ холодный всю с души усталость снимет!

В парной с друзьями посидеть – чего уж лучше
И я судьбу благодарю за этот случай,
Кто баню ценит – в жизни понимает,
Ведь лучше бани русской ничего и не бывает!


--RF--
Ждет баня русская нас
Она нужней нам под час,
Чем все таблетки врачей и прост рецепт,
Друзья ,в парную идем!
И сердце просто поет,
А из березы веник – лучший фармацевт

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/cb51a439d1606dbf0339f03d79cc9bfa4d7a1125644711.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Рос у моря, тело – соль
> Насквозь пропитала,
> Я для моря – вроде свой,
> Много в нем я плавал...


*Я у моря не росла,
Но в него влюбилась,
Когда в лагере была,
Там всё и случилось.
Покорило бирюзой,
Ширью бесконечной,
Мощью шторма грозовой
И рассвета встречей!
Не успела солью я
Насквозь пропитаться,
Три недели + два дня -
И пришлось расстаться.
Но остались эти дни
В памяти навечно:
Зажигал как звёзд огни
Тёплый синий вечер,
Чаек крик пронзал простор,
Прыгали дельфины...
И бродяга-ветер с гор
Пел свои былины...*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/a690828cd5804a4e57b5a488356041864d7a1125914656.jpg[/IMG]


Подранки любви.


Плывут подлески за окном
И полустанки
Мы от  любви бежим,
Любви – подранки
На молоке раз обожглись,
Воды боимся
Все хорошо у нас как будто
Притворимся!

Все говорят –любовь у моря-
Не серьезно,
Пытаться ночи те вернуть,
Наверно поздно,
Забыть глаза и губ тепло –
Наверно трудно
И плачет брошенным щенком
Мобилки трубка!

--RF—
Обиды старые и разо--чарования
Нас не пускают – в омут головой!
По тонкой проволке над пропастью молчания
Идем к любви, как в цирке над толпой  

Мы падали не раз-
Ломали кости
К любви опять искали
Новый мостик
Ведь без любви - весь год зима,
Без лета,
Жить без нее –цветку расти
Без света!

И вот опять, в который раз 
Упали,
Прибоя шум – не навсегда
Ведь знали,
Любовь короткая – как сон,
А утром,
Мы будем думать, что расстаться - 
Мудро

--RF—
Обиды старые и разо--чарования
Нас не пускают – в омут головой!
По тонкой проволке над пропастью молчания
Идем к любви, как в цирке над толпой

----------


## luudvig

_Тридцать лет спустя…



Тридцать лет прошло,
Время то ушло,
Но Афган и до сих пор – помнят!
Матери ребят,
Старый наш комбат,
Те по ком колокола звонят
Как его забыть?
Боль куда зарыть?
Всех друзей я до сих пор – помню!
Их вернул Афган
И ночной тюльпан
Грузом номер 200 поднял!
Ехал страшный груз,
Адрес – весь Союз,
Питер, Львов, Рязань, Сочи!
Вот приехал сын,
Был в семье один,
И отцу рыдать – ночью!
По тревоге полк,
Поднят и на борт,
Нам страна тогда сказала – Надо!
А когда назад,
Вел нас наш комбат,
То толпа кричала – Гады!
Если ты солдат,
Выдан автомат,
Выполняй приказ – служба!
Только те глаза,
Тех в кого стрелял,
Мне вот так, забыть нужно!
Фото на столе,
Все мои друзья,
А в живых – всего трое!
Стоил ты Афган,
Дорого тогда,
А платили мы – кровью…_ 
Серёга,привет.Я поразмышлял над твоими стихами. "Афган"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/605010

----------


## Black Lord

*luudvig*, *Markovich*,человеческое спасибо вам за эту песню и низкий поклон.

----------


## Markovich

Валера,привет!

Песня удалась-здорово!В ней слышится и мелодия Востока,и какие то страшные звуки то ли страха смерти то ли войны,и во второй части
-простой но задушевный мотив,который мог быть спет в Афгане под гитару у костра в перерыве между боем,и концовка замечательная -
грозные аккорды как бы подтверждают - да,платили то кровью!

Да,могем!!! Спасибо за музыку!

----------


## luudvig

Спасибо.Вот поставил,наконец-то родную звуковую и залил "Афган" поновой.http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/605236/

----------


## Skadi

> *Markovich*,
> Тридцать лет спустя…


*Афган...
Скольких ребят живыми он взял!
Мёртвыми сколько потом возвращал!
Там же погиб и Олежек Козлов -
Ах, лейтенант молодой был, здоров!
Он не успел даже выстрелить раз!
Был в своё время горой он за нас,
Пел, на гитаре играл, словно бог...
Что же ты выжить, Олежек, не смог?
Мы же на свадьбе гуляли твоей,
"Горько!" кричали аж ротою всей!
В нашей компании в доску был свой,
Добрый, улыбчивый, сильный, простой...
Снайпер тебя дожидался в Афгане,
Жизнь оборвал смертоносною раной...
Больно, Олежек, как больно, родной!..
Память - нет-нет - и вернётся тоской...*

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
*luudvig*,
Поздравляю, хорошая песня получилась про Афган! :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/4c04e66e54cd48b6dafb84949e933e454d7a1126292165.jpg[/IMG]


Васильки



Васильками  поле  залито
По пшенице – Васильки!
Словно глаз девичьих зарево
Засинело у реки
Им колосья  - оторочкою
Будто желтая коса,
Не пропеть одной их строчкою
Словом трудно описать,
Цвет их яркий трудно выдумать
Неба синего – синей
Их  как синих глаз – не выплакать
Хоть из тучи слезы лей
И какой садовник сеял их?
Утром ранним – по весне
Может ветер стылый северный,
Что принес последний снег?
Может южный – теплый ласковый,
Семена принес с собой?
Поле это сделав сказкою
Неправдиво голубой,
Только век недолгий выпал им
Хлеб созреет и косарь
Их покосом длинным вывалит
Как дорожку в небеса



[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/e9cdd6a10702fe190c0791503a415d574d7a1126292314.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## goluba

Сереж, как же здорово....)))))
стихами рисуешь картины......

----------


## Kliakca

> Им колосья  - оторочкою
> Будто желтая коса,
> Не пропеть одной их строчкою
> Словом трудно описать,
> Цвет их яркий трудно выдумать
> Неба синего – синей
> Их  как синих глаз – не выплакать
> Хоть из тучи слезы лей


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/638836.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/1410a39df6a7db510dd2df01907a54014d7a1126504585.jpg[/IMG]

Вино цвета вишни




Было море, были  скалы, были чайки
И была с тобою встреча – не случайной,
И прибой нам о любви шептал – не просто,
Кто в кого влюбился первым – море спросим!

То кафе на берегу – нам стало домом
И казалось будто мы сто лет знакомы,
И вино в бокалах наших – цвета вишни
И твоя одежда мне казалась лишней

Целовать тебя мои хотели губы,
И тебя касались нежно и не грубо,
В волосах твоих играл разбойник-ветер,
Я влюблен был и забыл про все на свете!

Говорила «нет», но «да» глаза твердили,
В небесах – не на земле тогда мы плыли,
Ночь стелила в изголовье путь свой млечный,
И любовь тогда казалось будет вечной,

Засыпали – просыпались мы в объятьях
И ненужным для тебя осталось платье,
Одевал тебя я в розы, в поцелуи,
И в любви – как в море мы тонули!

Не искали от любви своей спасенья,
Но настал нежданно -  первый день осенний 
Пролетело лето наше незаметно,
И любовь сломалась словно  ветка 

Уезжать пора нам завтра – кончен отпуск,
Как же море и любовь забыть – так просто?
У всего конец бывает и начало,
Над волнами чайки грустно прокричали



[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/b2522f3fa57cda29a6b6576a400007dc4d7a1126504789.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Уезжать пора нам завтра – кончен отпуск,
> Как же море и любовь забыть – так просто?
> У всего конец бывает и начало,
> Над волнами чайки грустно прокричали


*Ей грустилось. Почти сильно.
Пальцы сжались в кулачки -
Чувства выхода просили...
Резко дёрнув ленточки,
Отдала на волю ветра
Пряди светло-русых волн.
Во вчера осталось лето -
Сон любви, чудесный сон!..
Взгляд метнулся к горизонту,
Стал задумчив светлый лик... 
"Мы не зря из всех сторон тут
С ним сидеть любили...миг,
Краткий миг слепого счастья
Подарил нам этот берег..."
Слегка тронула запястье -
Данью морю - боль потери...*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/4607de6860a6f96af05c139da2bd2a564d7a1126633679.jpg[/IMG]


Песня продюсера
-имиджмейкера



Я не Бог – человек
Но, могу не хуже
Сотворить из ничего –
Всех, кому кто нужен,
Раз на Бентли подкатил
Олигарх известный,
Он влюбился и любовь –
Лебединой песней
Просит  « Друг, выручай,
Полюбил – нет мочи,
А девчонка  моя
Стать звездою хочет!»
Что ж давай поглядим,
Мож звездой и будет,
«Заковыка есть одна –
Хочет в Голливуде»
Как увидел – обомлел
Руки, ноги – палки,
В самый раз ей во дворе
Прыгать на скакалке,
Рот большой – до ушей,
Все лицо в веснушках,
Сами ушки – хоть пришей,
Зубки – все гнилушки,
Друг – по пластике хирург,
Мой напарник старый,
Увидав ее  -  поник,
И вздохнул устало,
Он пол года ее
Резал, шил и правил
Но когда нам показал – 
Я его поздравил,
Голубые глаза,
Зубы словно жемчуг,
Да по пояс коса
Закрывает плечи,
Поработал не зря,
Мой напарник – пластик,
Понял я – материал,
Королевской масти,
Взялся я теперь за дело,
Курсы ей назначены –
Занимаются два деда,
Немирович с Данченко,
Языки с утра до ночи,
Музыки уроки,
Тарантино, между прочим
Мне обязан многим!
Я ему шепнул конечно – 
Выручай друг Квентин
В должниках мол буду вечных,
Если что то светит,
По приезду в Голливуд
Дело закрутилось,
Что в России много пьют
Сильно пригодилось,
Утвердили уж на роль,
Оскар обещают,
Нефтяной наш король – 
Долг свой возвращает,
Вот и мы – при деньгах,
Я звездой доволен
Имя новое у ней 
….Анжелина  Джоли 




[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/ba1c7196bf869228edb0353b37e19c754d7a1126633937.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Я звездой доволен
> Имя новое у ней 
> ….Анжелина  Джоли


Эх!......не плохо с такой-то звездой, Серёжа :wink::rolleyes: 
и довольному быть немудрено :biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/be7a16b3b3d551ae5d5d64fa9522f60c4d7a1126684072.jpg[/IMG]



Разные





Не в мире сказок мы живем,
А в мире денег,
Ты зонт подаришь под дождем,
А мы – разденем,
Ты – в нежных завитках волос,
А мы – обманем!
Страну ты ищешь детских грез – 
На автобане!
Несемся мы и день и ночь,
Всегда в погоне,
Догоним тех – кто нас слабей,
Иль нас догонят,
Ты о цветах мечтаешь вслух,
А я о крови,
Увы две роли есть всего –
«Удав» и «кролик»!
Значенье придаешь словам,
А я поступкам,
Ногою вышибаю дверь,
А ты – со стуком,
Любуюсь силой я всегда,
Ты  - красотою,
Казаться сложным я мечтал,
А ты – простою,
На Севере росла, а я
На Юге вырос,
Но мы с тобой  - один магнит,
Ты плюс – я минус!
Соединила нас судьба 
И не спросила
Ну почему без красоты –
Не может сила!




[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/4700574a7ef1ade4aab69d9ce4733d3c4d7a1126684257.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Друг – по пластике хирург,
> Мой напарник старый,
> Увидав ее - поник,
> И вздохнул устало,
> Он пол года ее
> Резал, шил и правил
> Но когда нам показал – 
> Я его поздравил,
> Голубые глаза,
> ...


*Красота - та ещё сила,
Она многих покорила,
В плен взяла, кого сгубила
Иль на подвиг вдохновила.
Там отрезать, тут пришить,
Цвет у глаз не тот? сменить!
Живот вылез? уберём!
Так, что вовсе не найдём.
Грудь мала? так накачаем,
Станет бюст не узнаваем!
Нити - золотом под щёки,
Чтоб подкачивались соки.
Было сорок, станет тридцать,
Ведь, "раз плюнуть" - измениться.
Внешность сделали. Теперь
Нам открыть какую дверь?
Может, ринуться на сцену?
Надо кликать Мельпомену!
Эх, товар лицом хорош!
Жаль, талант внутрь не пришьёшь.
Да и душу не приделать,
"Пострадало" только тело...
М-да...науки достиженья
Нам на "пользу", вне сомнений :wink:*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/17e8075c7665f617b68e27259f260e3c4d7a1126719561.jpg[/IMG]

Вот какая история со мной произошла в это воскресенье!
З0 мая-праздник -день города Киева.Андреевский спуск (там дом М.Булгакова) полно народу (как в Москве на Арбате) -художники,музыканты,поэты,продают картины,народные поделки.Недалеко от дома Булгакова прямо на камешке сидит гитарист и здорово играет,присмотрелся -лицо знакомое - Сергей Овчаренко,киевский гитарист.Он меня тоже узнал - познакомились несколько лет назад,когда я приглашал к себе на 50-летний юбилей с квартетом музыкантов,разговорились.Купил его последний диск,принес домой, послушал. 
Решил показать на форуме - возможно Вы заметите недостатки,но все таки по моему - не плохо!

http://dump.ru/file/2838889 -Барриос

http://dump.ru/file/2838945 -Таррега

http://dump.ru/file/2838972 -Свиридов

http://dump.ru/file/2838987 -Ш.Азнавур

----------


## goluba

Здорово...хорошо гитара звучит)))))) эх если бы к гитаре еще и скрипку добавить к Свиридову...

----------


## Лев

> Здорово...хорошо гитара звучит)))))) эх если бы к гитаре еще и скрипку добавить к Свиридову...


Есть и такие варианты(захотел бы он и со скрипкой записал), но если очень хочется, то подпой вокализ...

----------


## luudvig

> Есть и такие варианты(захотел бы он и со скрипкой записал), но если очень хочется, то подпой вокализ...


А я барабаны пропишу...:tongue:

----------


## Markovich

Анатолий  Кенсаринов с Игорем Вялковым "испекли" новую -"старую" песню "Мне надоело песни петь про Осень" .Я им очень благодарен.
Выставляю ее на Ваш суд. 

http://dump.ru/file/2875037

----------


## oskar_65

> "Мне надоело песни петь про Осень"


Симпатично получилось и неординарно. :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/91cffd5e00192371520dec9db4a465b24d7a1127319353.jpg[/IMG]

Девочка-женщина





Девочка-женщина
В куклы играет
Девочка-женщина
Кукле поет,
Девочка-женщина
Куклу прощает,
Голову гладит,
К коленям прижмет,
Кукла давно обросла бородою,
Кукла устала по свету бродить,
Кукле лишь нужно немного покою
Должен же куклу хоть кто то любить,
В чьи то колени родные уткнуться,
Пальцы волос пусть коснутся чуть-чуть,
В море любви – не тонуть, окунуться,
Чтоб поцелуй- чей то выдох – вдохнуть
Девочке-женщине
Новые куклы
Жизнь предлагает – 
Хочешь – бери!
Только она
Каждое утро
Старую куклу
Ждет у двери
Вернется, я знаю,
Куда она денется?
Побродит по свету
И снова придет,
Есть в мире одни лишь
Колени, мне верится
К ним кукла прижмется,
Устало вздохнет…


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/2d5c05a53072c5d94505032da0beef9b4d7a1127319408.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/f47b3935fbc500b165ee7d3e032f64284d7a1127801534.jpg[/IMG]

    Мой   город


Есть множество в мире больших городов
Кому то они родные,
Где каждый  камень давно знаком,
А для меня – чужие!
Встречал Париж меня теплым дождем
Холодным  встречал – Питер
Но есть города, в которых мы ждем
Чтоб кто то их с карты вытер,
Заводов махины сдавили кольцом
Хрущовок унылых кварталы
Эх город мой бедный твое лицо
От оспы какой пострадало?
Лишь Ленин бетонный с рукой – на восток
Да старый вокзал – весь в трещинах,
А все же в душе – непонятный восторг,
К тебе возвращаюсь как к женщине!
Прости мне измену твоим куполам,
Что золота ждут давно,
Мы все же делили с тобой пополам
В старом доме моем окно,
Я жил внутри – снаружи ты,
И жизнь как надо текла,
Я рос – ты старел среди суеты,
С двух разных сторон стекла
Бываю не часто, ну что ж – прости!
Скамейку у дома не трогай!
Я так люблю на ней погрустить
Перед каждой дальней дорогой…

----------


## Skadi

> В чьи то колени родные уткнуться,
> Пальцы волос пусть коснутся чуть-чуть,
> В море любви – не тонуть, окунуться,
> Чтоб поцелуй- чей то выдох – вдохнуть...





> ...Прости мне измену твоим куполам...
> 
> Скамейку у дома не трогай!
> Я так люблю на ней погрустить
> Перед каждой дальней дорогой…


Серёжа! как понравилось! спасибо тебе за эти строки kiss :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Представляю вам новую песню "Суббота".


Певца долго представлять не нужно-поет Анатолий Кенсаринов!
Музыка Игоря Лаговского и Эдуарда Скороходова.

http://dump.ru/file/2916874

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/44d244f7523df1bd280fb3eb2d0abcd54d7a1128355470.jpg[/IMG]


Песня бывшего младшего
           лейтенанта ГБ




Я рос в деревне, сеял хлеб, освоил трактор
Мне комсомол путевку дал, сказал – так надо!
А военком хвалил кулак мой – как из стали
«Страну очистит от врагов товарищ  Сталин!
Но не хватает нам людей простых и крепких
Все шляпы норовят одеть, а  ты вот в кепке!
Коварен враг – снаружи свой, нутро гнилое!
Не верь, пусть даже брат родной – раз под конвоем!»
Я курс ускоренный прошел в партийной школе,
Спешить должны мы – раз враги пока на воле,
Фуражку синюю, наган  и портупею,
Под роспись выдал мне майор ГБ Гордеев,
«Теперь ты наш, ты – верный штык, слуга народа!
Враги хитры, враги умны, работы много!
И если враг  матер, упрям – не признается,
Тогда тебе тут поработать и придется!
Ты не жалей их и не верь, что не виновны,
Дым не бывает без огня ,признаньем полным!
Закрыть допрос обязан ты, твой долг – и точка! 
А если враг молчит весь день, на то есть ночка!»
И я работал день и ночь, летели годы,
Майор Гордеев – под конвоем, враг народа!
Чуть поднажал я , как учил он - раскололся!
Все изложил  как с Родиной боролся!
А трибунал советский наш – он не прощает!
Страну от скверны он надежно защищает!
Все ордена на День Победы я достану,
Живет в душе отец родной – товарищ Сталин,
Сто грамм наркомовских налью – как солнца лучик
Ночами я давно не сплю – все память мучит…










________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/f91870c2888ce2b8e87ce8690947d3374d7a1128356124.jpg[/IMG]


Грустно каркаю



Мне делать ничего не хочется,
А лишь смотреть,
С позиции любого творчества – 
Почти что смерть,
Тасую рифмы – словно карты я,
Пока могу,
Как ворон старый грустно каркаю,
У всех в долгу,
Что ж, сделал мало, можно больше бы,
Других спроси,
Тащил свой груз всю жизнь – как  лошадь я,
Вези, вези,
Да, денег легких не наскладывал,
Машин, домов,
Видать неправильно угадывал
Друзей, врагов,
Не те дороги в жизни выбирал,
Не те пути,
Не ту нашел и потерял не ту,
Прости, прости,
А может жизнь и вовсе прожил я
Ну не свою,
И от того на раздорожье я 
Стою – курю,
Менять уж поздно ,догонять,
Бежать куда?
Уходит поезд – на перроне я,
Вот так  - всегда!
Но чистый лист бумажный – парусом
Я разверну,
Стихи  - как ветер – прочь от старости,
Лови волну!

----------


## Skadi

> Уходит поезд – на перроне я,
> Вот так  - всегда!
> Но чистый лист бумажный – парусом
> Я разверну,
> Стихи  - как ветер – прочь от старости,
> Лови волну!


Уходит поезд...
Вслед ему смотреть - печаль.
Ты остаёшься,
А его уносит вдаль.
Такое чувство,
Что опять тебя забыли,
Не дождались, 
С собою не пустили...
Вот потому
Люблю всегда встречать,
И с детства
Не любила провожать.
При встрече вмиг
Пересеклись наши пути,
Объединились,
И в дуэте нам идти.
При расставанье
Ещё вместе, но и врозь,
Слов недосказанность...
Увидимся ль?...авось...
И можно чистый лист,
Как парус, развернуть
И на него
Излить всю разом грусть.
Кому - поможет,
А кому, быть может, нет.
И мысль -"Придёт ли
На стихи твои ответ?"

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/5e5102102e3e8d576dd22d94467855d44d7a1128450576.jpg[/IMG]

Начнем с огня…




Прости , судьба!
Я изменить тебя пытался
Я нити тонкие от рук и ног своих 
Все оторвать старался,
Они как паутина прочные 
Не рвутся!
На то судьбою нашей
И зовутся!
От глаз твоих я прятал взгляд,
Знал – будет больно!
Но потянула нить судьба – 
Взглянул невольно,
Другая – сердце сжала,
Не хотел я,
Но взгляд теперь не отвести,
Под властью я твоею!
Я попадал не раз – в ловушки, в сети,
На память знал давно секреты эти,
Других я сам ловил, десятки, сотни раз,
Но не учел я силу черных глаз!
Умел с зелеными и синими бороться,
И с серыми, как тень на дне колодца ,
Ну а твои – чернее ночи южной,
Как неба бархат в каплях звезд жемчужных!
Взгляд этих глаз – он никогда не просит!
Всегда горит он лишь одним вопросом – 
«Готов в огонь и в воду за меня?»
«Готов? 
Ну что ж – тогда начнем с огня!»




________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________


Надо



Есть слово в русском языке,
Простое и короткое,
Оно приходит к нам всегда,
Чеканною походкою,
Отодвигает лень и сон,
Все ложные преграды,
Оно звучит со всех сторон,
Простое слово – «Надо!»
Мы говорим «Пойми ,старик!
Все это очень сложно!
Я б рад помочь, но в данный миг
Жить нужно – осторожно!»
А совесть шепчет – как суфлер
Как будь то даже рада!
Он друг твой старый с давних пор
Ему помочь бы – Надо!
И мы бросаем все дела
И выручаем друга,
Раз с другом нас судьба свела
И если другу – туго!
Болезни, смерть, любимых зов,
Работа иль отрада – 
Нас поднимает ночью, в сон
Простое слово – Надо!

----------


## Лев

> Ну что ж – тогда начнем с огня!»


Давай закурим...



> Надо


...нам, ребята, сердцем не стареть:smile:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/8807ebb6fdd1921d9c215686a007042c4d7a1128966582.jpg[/IMG]




Отто Карловичу Штерну



Отто Карлович Штерн, мой славный
Знаю, лекарь – от Бога Вы,
В человечьих болезнях главный,
На просторах большой страны
Зря меня Вы лечить пытаетесь,
Печень щупая, слушая грудь,
Все болезни мои Вы знаете,
С ними справлюсь я как ни будь,
Проживу я лет этак двадцать,
Может меньше немного еще,
Только вот – не смогу улыбаться,
Рот кривя гримасою щек,
Не знакомы с такою Вы хворью,
Хоть давно ею сами больны
Я терзаюсь хронической болью,
А болезнь – у моей страны,
То один то другой ее двигал,
Вот и рядом пропасти край,
Всех рвачей наступает иго –
Для орды современной – рай!
Девяносто процентов бедных
И лишь десять всего – хапуг,
Девяносто процентов бледных
Десять – шерстью обросших рук,
Где набрали высоких заборов вы,
Чтоб озера, луга, леса
Сделать вотчиной собственной своры
Нам оставив лишь небеса? 
Что ж , спасибо и то немало!
Небо чистое над головой,
Так страна моя жить устала,
Из невесты став сразу вдовой,
Отто Карлович, сами знаете,
Не боится болезнь если капель,
Вы халат белый свой надеваете,
Достаете из сумки скальпель!
Удалить эту опухоль нужно,
Чтобы грудь поднялась от вдоха,
Милый мой, ну не в службу, а в дружбу
Выньте скальпель – иначе плохо…

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/16ba1c88fc6469ad516a498957d7581a4d7a7329320375.jpg[/IMG]



Война не отпускает


К мирной жизни привыкнуть
Мне не просто в три дня
Шарю взглядом – укрытие
На случай огня
Что не ходишь под снайпером,
В это веришь с трудом
Куришь скрытно, утайкой,
Не накрыли чтоб дом
Были горы Афгана,
Были горы Чечни
Были шрамы и раны,
А убить не смогли,
Видел крови я много,
В мир смотрел сквозь прицел
Шел извилистой тропкой,
И остался вот цел!
Знать – пожить суждено еще,
Может год, может сто!
Может начал вчера отсчет,
Дней моих злой Восток!
Мне за все мои шрамы
Заплатили сполна,
Кто – то баксы – за раны,
А над кем то – земля,
Ну , да в общем, в расчете
Я обид не держу,
С Богом мне или с чертом,
По пути – не решу,
Сердце тянется к миру,
Ну а руки – к войне
И себя ненавижу,
Я за это вдвойне,
Мой костюм – из салона,
Дорогое авто,
Жизнью  не   избалован,
Лишь  похоже на то,
Оболочка, прикрытие,
Не банкир я - солдат ,
И рукам не забыть никак
Верный  мой автомат

----------


## Black Lord

Сергей, классный стих, да и песня!!!
Только я бы исправил ;



> *Мне* за все мои шрамы
> Заплатили сполна,
> Кто – то баксы – за раны,
> А над кем то – земля,


Нам за все эти шрамы
Заплатили сполна,
Кому баксы, награды,
А над кем - то земля,

Ты пишешь (Мне) в единственном числе и сразу идёт перечисление (Кто – то баксы...А над кем-то...)

----------


## Markovich

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Андрей,спасибо!
Предложение принимается - хорошая идея!

*Добавлено через 2 часа 11 минут*
[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/a50311931395149dc6f8d986f3440f134d7a7329361571.jpg[/IMG]



 Где ты? 



Ночь,
Когда приходит ночь,
Гоню я мысли прочь,
Где  ты?
Но,
Молчит Загадка-ночь,
Не хочет мне помочь
Где   ты ?  

Образ твой,
Он всегда теперь со мной,
Голос тихий и родной,
Где ты ? 
Но,
Из страны ты сладких снов,
Исчезаешь утром вновь
Где ты?

--RF—
Долго, 
Я так долго тебя ищу,
Ты в плену у меня!
Я из снов тебя ,
Я из снов тебя не отпущу
Мои сны – все ,что есть у меня,
Но они улетают прочь!

Я,
Я устал в толпе искать,
Лишь во сне тебя ласкать,
Где ты?
Каждый раз
Вижу в море суеты,
Но опять –не ты, не ты!
Где ты?

Сны,
Так хочу я видеть сны,
Только в них приходишь ты,
Где ты?
Но,
Верю я – наступит миг,
Не растает утром  лик,
Где ты?

--RF—
Долго, 
Я так долго тебя ищу,
Ты в плену у меня!
Я из снов тебя ,
Я из снов тебя не отпущу
Мои сны – все ,что есть у меня,
Но они улетают прочь!

----------


## Skadi

> *Где ты?*


Серёжа, очень понравилось!  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/3179b1f789b4cac5afb45da97aebc1ae4d7ae229708190.jpg[/IMG]

Человек дождя


Мимо дома моего,
Ты идешь, а я в окно
Вижу,
Закрывают мне тебя
Капли мелкие дождя, крыши
Взглянул хотя бы раз,
Но ты упрямо идешь,
Не подымая глаз,
Уходишь прямо ты в дождь
В дождь


Бородатый мой чудак,
Капли в лужах – это знак
                              Свыше!
Мы с тобою под дождем
Так давно друг друга ждем
                          Слышишь!
Взглянул хотя бы раз,
Но ты упрямо идешь,
Не подымая глаз,
Уходишь прямо ты в дождь
В дождь

Solo

Я давно не сплю ночей
Ты идешь ,пока ничей
                     Не мой!
Но сказал мне дождь косой
Скоро станешь ты  судьбой
                                Судьбой!
Взглянул хотя бы раз,
Но ты упрямо идешь,
Не подымая глаз,
Уходишь прямо ты в дождь
В дождь

Человек дождя, постой!
Надоел мне дождь густой,
                              А тебе?
Солнце выйдет из-за туч
Больше ты меня не мучь
                   Поверь судьбе
Ты поднимаешь взгляд,
Глаза все скажут глазам
Не повернуть назад,
Судьбу вершат небеса,
                        Небеса!
Solo

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/88401d0cfea0a044ce6f11f50a5d17424d7ae330650342.jpg[/IMG]

Черный ворон – Ясный сокол

как бы  « старая  казачья  песня»
     (поется в два голоса)

Черный ворон -брат мой старший
Ясный сокол – младший брат,
Стали кликать, да у мого окошка
А в путь – дорогу меня звать
Стали кликать, да у мого окошка
А в путь – дорогу меня звать

Эх, да полетим мы, да в дальнюю сторонку
В дальнюю сторонку, да в чужую сторону
Там где буйный ветер да на синем море
Поднимает ветер да высокую волну,
Там где буйный ветер да на синем море
Поднимает ветер да высокую волну,

А в сторонке дальней, да в железной клетке
Брат наш самый главный – гордый брат орел,
Тужит он страдает, есть – пить не желает,
Об доме скучает, где счастье обрел
Тужит он страдает, есть – пить не желает,
Об доме скучает, где счастье обрел

Эх, да полетим мы  да в дальнюю сторонку
В дальнюю сторонку брата выручать,
Будем крепким клювом замки да засовы,
Замки да засовы будем бить ломать
Будем крепким клювом замки да засовы,
Замки да засовы будем бить ломать

Били Сокол с Вороном замки да засовы,
Отворили клетку – лети, брат Орел!
Он им отвечает – не зажили раны,
Крылья ослабели, знать я вас подвел
Он им отвечает – не зажили раны,
Крылья ослабели, знать я вас подвел

Не печалься брат наш, мы тебя не бросим!
Ты расправь лишь крылья, да доверься нам,
За высоки тучи, мы тебя подымем
Полетим по ветру к родным берегам,
За высоки тучи, мы тебя подымем
Полетим по ветру к родным берегам,

Ветерок попутный, ветерок знакомый,
Нес их над чужбиной, да над лихой землей
Добрались до дому, добавляли силы,
Ели да осины стороны родной
Добрались до дому, добавляли силы,
Ели да осины стороны родной

----------


## Black Lord

> Черный ворон – Ясный сокол


 :br:

----------


## goluba

*Markovich*,
Сереж, здорово как всегда...
*Андрей Байрон*,
м-да..."скромный" весьма "псевдоним"...никак в родственники великому метите?))))):cool:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*Markovich*,
 Хорошие тексты!

----------


## Markovich

Ника,Андрей, спасибо!

Kot-dobryi, спасибо, рад что заглянул!


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/44e7cfd5d5669eddd4effacf369db5704d7ae330741349.jpg[/IMG]

Клематис – фиолетовое
                чудо…




Клематис – фиолетовое чудо,
Откуда он? Из рода незабудок?
Ирисам брат? С фиалками повенчан?
Я на клематисе наверное помешан.
Клематис  - климат?
Французские духи «Клима»?
Он фиолетовее сливы!
На баклажана фиолетовость плевать!
Живет в дожде. В потоке капель. 
Дождь не о нем сегодня плакал.
Пройдет гроза, смеется снова,
В окно мое он фиолетовостью слова.
Клематис – Лима, тис, лиман…
В далекой Лиме, 
На берегу соленого лимана,
Стоит там старый тис,
Он тонет в фиолетовом тумане,
И ветви толстые устало гнутся вниз…
Зачистит клеммы старые Матисс,
Абсентом голову седую будоража,
Он в обществе молоденьких актрис
О фиолетовом цветке не вспомнит даже,
Клематису никто не нужен,
Пусть мир о нем забудет весь,
Промок он под дождя холодным душем,
Цветет, живет  и  умирает здесь.
Но перед тем, поэту с синими глазами
Подарит фиолетовости тень,
Цветок, что губы девичьи лобзали,
Когда лишь зарождался новый день…

----------


## Black Lord

> м-да..."скромный" весьма "псевдоним"...


Не мной придуман, друзья дразнили с детства.



> никак в родственники великому метите?)))))


А вы, как всегда, с шилом в кармане?:cool::wink:


> Зачистит клеммы старые Матисс,
> Абсентом голову седую будоража,
> Он в обществе молоденьких актрис
> О фиолетовом цветке не вспомнит даже,
> Клематису никто не нужен,
> Пусть мир о нем забудет весь,
> Промок он под дождя холодным душем,
> Цветет, живет  и  умирает здесь.
> Но перед тем, поэту с синими глазами
> ...


 :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/07fc384131c1c1a5f503cad6ce26ac9d4d7ae330825739.jpg[/IMG]


Редкая история


Шли годы и судьба дарила много
Был банк и телеинтервью,
Была жена и дети, что по-русски говорили плохо
Была любовница, что принимали все за дочь твою

Дела державные решались в кабинете
И миллионы уж давно привык считать,
Книг не читал, а лишь одни газеты
По стариковски как то стал ворчать

Но вот однажды, нарушая планы
И  вырвавшись, из городских оков,
В глубинку, в край глухой попал, 
          и  вспомнил вдруг о главном
Что с детства ягод ты не рвал, 
                             не собирал грибов

Что молоко давно не пил из под коровы,
Хлеб с коркою не ел уж много лет,
На звезды не смотрел, как это было здорово!
«В чем жизни смысл?» – не искал ответ!

Не брел сквозь дождь промокший и озябший,
И в пять утра – давно не шел к пруду,
Чтоб посмотреть, как поплавок на глади водной пляшет
И яблоки давно не рвал в  саду

Все это променял на разные джакузи,
На дорогое пиво после русских бань
На споры вялые о долларовом курсе,
Не на друзей, а на приятелей, что , в принципе,
                                                                все – пьянь!
А жизнь бежит, не замедляя темпа,
Дни – как безумные в сети календаря
И уж не за горами финишная лента,
И жизнь почти что прожита, и может даже зря…

И ты разбил привычек старых клетку
Ушел  как раньше уходили -  « в монастырь»
Жизнь прошлую отрезав, словно высохшую ветку
Построил новый мир, где стало все простым

Сложил из бревен дом – не на Рублевке,
Нашел клочок соломенной Руси,
Стал воду пить студеную, ведром черпая на веревке,
Луг, от  росы серебряный,  косил

Посеял рожь, завел гнедых лошадок,
Да бородой оброс, пока что не седой
Крестится стал на образа, что в отблесках лампадок
Дрова колол – совсем как молодой!

И девки из деревни, что за речкой
Уж с вызовом в глаза тебе глядят,
«А он то – ничего! Жена нужна конечно…»
Об том до ночи, не смолкая говорят.




[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/387e4bd4e9c5b11a5f762b7bfe663b564d7ae330825926.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 26 часов 47 минут*
[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/93895a714b6b974e87a972a3c1ab0a2d4d7ae330921553.jpg[/IMG]



 Старый сад




Дождь из капель прозрачный занавес
На мой старый накинул сад
Только жизнь не прожить мне заново ,
А ему не цвести в листопад

Разучился любить – как прежде,
Целовать – позабыл, отвык
Мне теперь лишь глядеть как одежды
Рвет с берез ветерок – баловник

Был  и я молодым и страстным,
А глаза – поднебесья синь,
И стихи словно ладана масло,
Лил на головы лип и осин

Я душою тогда был щедрым,
Оттого, что был ею богат
Мне казалось дождю и ветру,
Был я ровня, почти что брат

Дел больших начинать не боялся,
Знал – успею, осилю, смогу
Так легко целовал и дрался,
Как сегодня, увы, не могу

Дождь из капель прозрачный занавес
На мой старый накинул сад,
Что ж , бывает  деревья – как  люди,
Зацветут в холода – невпопад…

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/7c596e4ed5d725b1ba8551d01349ab1b4d7ae331125371.jpg[/IMG]


Гудки,слова…



Гудки, гудки, слова, слова,
А ты - молчишь,
Ты от всего устала ,верю 
Ты грустишь,
Я знаю – любишь, но прощать
Устала ты,
Устала ты чего то ждать ,
От пустоты

-RF 1 –

Ну почему, ну почему
Все так непрочно?
Мы испытать хотим друг друга
Как нарочно,
Уколешь фразой ты меня,
А я – отвечу
Для нас с тобой последним стать
Мог этот вечер!

Коса ты острая, но знаешь
Крепкий камень я,
И раним больно мы друг друга
Не щадим , любя
Слепая ярость и любовь 
Огонь и лед
Кто раньше сдастся
Или раньше кто поймет:

-RF 2-

Любовью скованы с тобой
Как будто – цепью
Но должен кто то быть стволом,
А кто то - ветвью
Река впадает в океан, 
Всегда есть главный
А нам с тобой в любви – как в лодке
Места мало!

Solo

Любовью скованы с тобой
Как будто – цепью
Но должен кто то быть стволом,
А кто то - ветвью
Река впадает в океан, 
Всегда есть главный
А нам с тобой в любви – как в лодке
Места мало!
__________________

----------


## Kliakca

> Я знаю – любишь, но прощать
> Устала ты,
> Устала ты чего то ждать ,
> От пустоты


*Markovich*,как вы точно попали в моё состояние!!! :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

*Kliakca*,
 Настя,выходи быстрее из него!

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя,выходи быстрее из него!


Почти уже вышла с помощью Лёвушки.
Он,как всегда мил и приятен в любом общении.
Спасибо  :flower:

----------


## goluba

Сереж, стихи замечательные! :Ok: 

*Андрей Байрон*,по поводу шила в кармане))) по себе судите , батенька? или по кляксе андреевне?:biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

Настя,Лев, он мудрый.


Ника,Спасибо,заходи до отпуска!




[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/ce2632876f3ddd362e4a5c62bd3f82574d7ae331631681.jpg[/IMG]


Самородок


Уходит летний день,
И наступает вечер,
Прохладный ветерок,
Запутался в листве
Он будто мне назло,
Твои целует плечи,
Мне -  пыль чужих дорог,
А ты , увы, в Москве!

Я засыпать привык,
Под стук колес вагонных,
Вела меня вперед
Полярная звезда
Водой поил родник,
Но, в трубке телефонной
Короткие гудки – 
Я встречи ждать устал,

О том давно мечтал,
Что голос твой услышу,
Пускай ты далеко,
Но шепот твой –
Он здесь,
Я золото искал,
Но проб высоких выше,
То золото , о ком
Душой извелся весь,

Однажды я вернусь,
Московским теплым утром,
Чтоб услыхать слова,
Которых жду давно,
Все дни тебе верну,
Что задолжал, сын блудный,
Вот меч  -  вот голова,
А мне уж все равно

Мне без тебя -  не жить!
Я это твердо знаю,
Все прииски  Земли
За нежный взгляд отдам
Я золото свое
Добыть в Москве мечтаю,
Свой самородок я
Всю жизнь не там искал!



[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/6a27a822bd9c11cba46a724e9163f2264d7ae331632711.jpg[/IMG]


__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/7be8eda3cfb3281bb0a9bd0206ba078b4d7ae331632180.jpg[/IMG]


 Под маской лета


В каждом лете есть осень
Под зеленою маской
Она прячет усердно
Пряди рыжих волос
Прячет дождь  - в летних грозах,
Скучный ливень сентябрьский,
Листьев золото первых,
Мол – пока не всерьез!

Вытекает по капле
Это жаркое лето,
Дни , залитые солнцем,
Терпким запахом трав,
Обмануть меня  врядли , 
Сможет зеленью ветка,
Шмель жужжанием сонным
Говорит,  что я прав,

Август  -  старый предатель,
Краски желтой добавит,
Пестрых астр разноцветье,
Это осени знак!
Я так ждал это лето,
Мне его не хватает,
Но от осени плена,
Не уйти мне никак,

Сбросит осень все маски,
Листья золотом выкрасит,
Непонятной тоской
Заколдует меня,
Можно лишь Бабье лето
У осени выпросить,
Да и то журавлиные,
В небе крики звенят

У меня в теплом августе
Осень в сердце гостит,
Лето быстро уходит,
Мне за ним – не угнаться!
И мое одиночество
Осень мне не простит,,
Хочет Осень в любви
Мне признаться…

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/f95ca56bef1fb5d854166ecd09c7ad6b4d7ae331784936.jpg[/IMG]

Утро



Утром ранним еще прохладно
Наливается соком трава
Город спит, лишь маршрутки- лошадки
Бьют копытом, грызя удила
Собирает своих пассажиров-
Свою первую Город дань
Им наверное – не до жиру,
Раз поднялись в такую рань
Муравьями -  ранние дворники
Баки с мусором катят – прут!
Да бомжи еще ,алкоголики
Свой бутылочный поиск ведут
А меня этим утром ранним
Мой безжалостный пес поднял
Он ворчит - словно ноет рана
С нетерпеньем зовет ,скуля
И вдыхая прохладный воздух,
Что цветеньем акаций налит
Рад я должен быть даже просто
От того, что душа не болит
Хорошо так вставать – не поздно,
И травой, что скосили – дышать
Для того этот день Бог создал,
Чтоб прожить его – не спеша

----------


## barbarossa

Жалко, что нельзя много раз нажимать "спасибо" !

----------


## Лев

> Жалко, что нельзя много раз нажимать "спасибо" !


Зато можно написать: *Тысяча поцелуев!!!*:rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

Спасибо,спасибо,спасибо.....................................................

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/129b7cc88fe51d34cb2feb84df5128434d7ae332157880.jpg[/IMG]

 Как ветер…

Не удержишь ветер,
Дождь не остановишь,
Не упросишь звезды
Утром свет дарить
И любовь, поверьте
Словом не прогонишь,
Рано или поздно
Выпадет любить

А любовь – как дождик,
Час не выбирает,
Утро или вечер,
Полдень или ночь,
К тем, что ждали долго,
К тем, кто убегает,
Падает на плечи,
Не прогонишь прочь

-- RF—
А любовь бывает раннею,
Как весна,
А любовь бывает раною,
Кровь красна,
А любовь бывает позднею,
Первый снег,
Понимаем часто поздно мы,
Что любви уж нет…

А любовь – как звезды,
Нас ведет по жизни,
И не в наших силах,
Нам с пути свернуть,
И не убежать нам,
От любви не скрыться
Что должно случится,
То случится пусть

А любовь – как ветер,
Удержать не в силах,
Лишь вчера казалось,
С нами – навсегда,
Но никто на свете,
Не удержит милых,
Если не осталось,
От любви следа

-- RF—
А любовь бывает раннею,
Как весна,
А любовь бывает раною,
Кровь красна,
А любовь бывает позднею,
Первый снег,
Понимаем часто поздно мы,
Что любви уж нет…

----------


## Skadi

> Не удержишь ветер,
> Дождь не остановишь,
> Не упросишь звезды
> Утром свет дарить
> И любовь, поверьте
> Словом не прогонишь,
> Рано или поздно
> Выпадет любить


Серёжа, не перестаю удивляться лёгкости и точности твоего слога!
Хочется кивать после каждой строчки - спасибо тебе в который раз kiss :flower:

----------


## goluba

Ух, ты!!!!!!!!! просто здорово!!!

----------


## Markovich

В феврале 2009  поместил я в теме такой текст.
На днях В.Волков (Киев) написал  и спел песню.

http://dump.ru/file/3243246




Кончилось лето





Ты ушла, ты уехала просто
Будто все, то что было – туман,
В лужах неба серого простынь
Постелила нам Осень к ногам

И каким удержать тебя ветром,
И закатом каким обмануть?
Оба знаем – что кончилось лето,
Оба знаем – тебя не вернуть!

--RF—
И не стоит винить никого,
В том, что кончилось лето любви
Никому изменить не дано –
После теплых – холодные дни

И в любви и в природе законы
Нам Всевышний одни прописал,
В небе крик журавлиный знакомый -
И в любви означает финал!

И проси - не проси - приходит,
После лета Осень-косой,
Журавлям - зима не подходит,
Журавлю – не скажешь - Постой!

Улетят они с теплым ветром
От холодных наших ночей
Пусть им будет тепло – хоть где то,
Напоит их пусть чистый ручей


--RF—
И не стоит винить никого,
В том, что кончилось лето любви
Никому изменить не дано –
После теплых – холодные дни
__________________

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/b2177707efa9d1f6197bb33ca88480a64d7ae333292951.jpg[/IMG]


Коммунистическое…




Бьют часы двенадцать раз – 
Полночь!
За окном метет метель – 
Сволочь!
От буржуйки пар клубится –
Греет!
На распыл комод пошел –
Тлеет!
Старый венский гарнитур –
В пламя!
Будто алое цветет
Знамя!
Мы  за правое стоим
Дело!
Но шагаем твердо мы
Левой!
Красной Армии штыки
Остры!
Врут про нас, что большевизм – 
Остров!
Много злобных голосов – 
Свора!
Мы – в ответ им Ильича
Слово!
Что молчите? Вам такое крыть
Нечем?
В Бога, в душу и в царя
Печень!
Аргументы у меня все –
В обойме!
Если контра – быстро мы
Успокоим!
Ночь кончается – рассвет
Скоро!
Маузер ответ найдет
В споре!





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/75f5002ef482d73056f8bb6307a695944d7ae333293290.jpg[/IMG]






  Не  везло.



Мне часто в жизни не хватало денег
Душою мало я бывало отдыхал,
Всегда клинок какой ни будь  как в звере,
В спине моей, заржавленный, торчал

Так вышло – мало в жизни улыбался,
Я рано понял , жизнь – не сладкая конфета,
Одним несчастьем я другим передавался,
Как палочка в дурацкой эстафете

А счастье редким гостем заходило,
Недолго погостит и в путь – дорогу,
Чтоб приручить – никак не выходило,
Девчонкой счастье было – недотрогой,

Болезнь и Смерть – гостили часто в доме,
Как две сестры, две скучных старых девы,
От них не мог уйти –бежал направо,
Не мог уйти, когда бежал налево,

Не испытал ни разу жизни сладкой
В том , что кормило – шел всегда по краю,
Удара ждал , и ел и пил с оглядкой,
И до сих пор я плохо засыпаю

Давно я словно лошадь загнанная в мыле,
Которой уж цепляют новый груз,
Устал я от всего того, что было,
И новых бед боюсь, хоть раньше был не трус,

А рядом много так удачливых да ранних,
Все есть у них, о чем я лишь мечтал,
Но на войне всегда один убит, другой лишь ранен,
А третий невредим, ему готовят пьедестал,

Судьба, я у тебя прошу лишь передышки,
Спокойно просыпаться – засыпать,
Чтоб где то у реки, открыть стихов любимых книжку,
И глядя в небо звездное, молчать…




*Добавлено через 11 минут*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/467551f2788317c6372a336ae5f776c44d7ae333293802.jpg[/IMG]




Судьба ко мне приговорила



Молчание твое полно укора,
А вся вина моя лишь в том, 
                          что не любил,
Тебе влюбится бы в кого ни будь
                                   другого,
В такого, чтоб тебя боготворил


Чтоб засыпал он с именем твоим
                                и просыпался,
Чтоб недостатков всех твоих
                                   не замечал,
Чтоб за слова обидные в твой адрес
                                        дрался,
И глядя на тебя , влюблено лишь
                                        молчал,

Да вот беда, такого не нашлось,
Судьба тебе его не подарила
Любимой быть ,увы, не довелось,
Неведомо за что она тебя ко мне
                                приговорила!

Я не садист и мучить  не люблю,
И не смотри ты на меня с укором!
Прости, что слов любви не говорю!
Прости, что не скажу тебе их скоро!

Прости за то, что сердцем стал я черствым,
За то, что не торгую я собой,
За то, что душу не продал за молодость я черту!
За то, что никогда не скажешь – «Мой…»


*Добавлено через 17 минут*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/ed160519bb19422aa39ff9bf321513384d7ae333294281.jpg[/IMG]



 А что потом?




Вопрос во взгляде настороженном,
Знать хочешь только об одном,
Любовь моя ты осторожная,,
А что потом? А что потом?

А я навру тебе с три короба,
Навру про вечную любовь,
Про то, что долго будем молоды,
Где парус алый твой Ассоль?

Верь, обойдут несчастья с бедами,
Верь поцелуям вместо слов,
Губам, что будят на рассвете,
От сладких предрассветных снов

Рукам верь, что ласкать без устали
Тебя готовы до зари,
Ладонями русалки узкими
Ответной лаской одари,

Мне в пору закричать от нежности,
У ног твоих свернусь котом,
Мы выпытать хотим у вечности – 
А что потом? А что потом?

----------


## Лев

> Маузер ответ найдет
> В споре!


Маяковский...:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/050793f8177de7b8ca6460fbfec739384d7ae333359216.jpg[/IMG]


Человек дождя


Мимо дома моего,
Ты идешь, а я в окно
Вижу,
Закрывают мне тебя
Капли мелкие дождя, крыши
Взглянул хотя бы раз,
Но ты упрямо идешь,
Не подымая глаз,
Уходишь прямо ты в дождь
В дождь


Бородатый мой чудак,
Капли в лужах – это знак
Свыше!
Мы с тобою под дождем
Так давно друг друга ждем
Слышишь!
Взглянул хотя бы раз,
Но ты упрямо идешь,
Не подымая глаз,
Уходишь прямо ты в дождь
В дождь

Solo

Я давно не сплю ночей
Ты идешь ,пока ничей
Не мой!
Но сказал мне дождь косой
Скоро станешь ты судьбой
Судьбой!
Взглянул хотя бы раз,
Но ты упрямо идешь,
Не подымая глаз,
Уходишь прямо ты в дождь
В дождь

Человек дождя, постой!
Надоел мне дождь густой,
А тебе?
Солнце выйдет из-за туч
Больше ты меня не мучь
Поверь судьбе
Ты поднимаешь взгляд,
Глаза все скажут глазам
Не повернуть назад,
Судьбу вершат небеса,
Небеса!
Solo


Представляю Вам новую песню композитора Сергея Карелина (Украина),
которую исполнила любимая всеми нами Ника(Goluba)


http://dump.ru/file/3264124
__________________

----------


## Лев

Хорошо получилось :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Black Lord

*Markovich*, :Ok:  :br:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/8048ac93bd89dcfe6f122451c6b275e94d7ae333533276.jpg[/IMG]





Серая   мышь



Серая мышь поселилась,
Где то в моей груди,
Сердцем она притворилась,
Лишь бы – не уходить

Если о ней не думать,
Вроде и нет  ее,
Ветры холодные дунут,
Чувствую – нет, живет

--RF—

Мышка серая,
Кислотою серною
Жжет в груди,
Что, тебе, скажи,
Такого сделал я
Уходи, скорее, уходи
Что, тебе, скажи,
Такого сделал я
Уходи, скорее, уходи

Серая мышь сомнений,
Серая мышь беды,
Точит она стремленья,
С нею я стал другим

Точит она настойчиво
Веру в друзей  и в то,
Что холода закончатся,
Будет опять тепло,

--RF—

Мышка серая,
Кислотою серною
Жжет в груди,
Что, тебе, скажи,
Такого сделал я
Уходи, скорее, уходи
Что, тебе, скажи,
Такого сделал я
Уходи, скорее, уходи

Будет тепло на сердце,
Теплыми станут дни
И никуда не денутся
Все кто ко мне привык

Все мои близкие живы,
Рядом друзья – как  встарь,
Накрошу серой мышке  сыра,
Мышка ,ешь – от меня отстань

--RF—

Мышка серая,
Кислотою серною
Жжет в груди,
Что, тебе, скажи,
Такого сделал я
Уходи, скорее, уходи
Что, тебе, скажи,
Такого сделал я
Уходи, скорее, уходи

----------


## Skadi

> Мне в пору закричать от нежности,
> У ног твоих свернусь котом,
> Мы выпытать хотим у вечности – 
> А что потом? А что потом?





> Прости за то, что сердцем стал я черствым,
> За то, что не торгую я собой,
> За то, что душу не продал за молодость я черту!
> За то, что никогда не скажешь – «Мой…»





> Судьба, я у тебя прошу лишь передышки,
> Спокойно просыпаться – засыпать,
> Чтоб где то у реки, открыть стихов любимых книжку,
> И глядя в небо звездное, молчать…


Серёжа, спасибо тебе за изумительно-правдивые строки :smile: :flower:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/6515c8bb63b54de50dea8b2a7f5531974d7ae333786211.jpg[/IMG]

Попала краска


Забывай, забывай,
Забывай обо мне,
Забывай наши дни,
Лета нашего сказку,
Поцелуев дурман,
Забывай – не храни,
А слеза от того,
Что попала в глаз краска

Не бывает обид,
Чтоб нельзя их простить,
И не знаю я фраз,
Чтоб от них не отречься,
Осень к лету приходит,
Теплых дней попросить,
В Бабьем лете чтоб нам,
Хоть немного согреться,

    --RF--
Прости - прощай,
Ну , убери слезу
Быть может я,
Вернусь с Весны приходом,
Прости – прощай,
Я первую грозу
Весной тебе пришлю,
Ведь из Весны я родом

Август словно безумный,
Азартный игрок,
Дни последние теплые 
Ставит на карту,
Хочет он отыграться,
И ему невдомек,
Будет с ним то что было
С апрелем и с мартом

Почему так бывает –
Уходит тепло,
И с приходом дождей,
Вдруг кончается сказка,
В небе с нами прощается
Клин журавлей,
А слеза от того,
Что попала в глаз краска

     -- RF--

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Представляю Вам новую песню композитора Сергея Карелина (Украина),
> которую исполнила любимая всеми нами Ника(Goluba)





> Человек дождя 
> http://dump.ru/file/3264124


Очень интересная композиция получилась. :Ok:  Картина перед глазами. :Aga: 
Единственное, как мне кажется в




> ".....Уходишь прямо ты в дождь
> В дождь"


если убрать "...ты ..." , т.е "... уходишь прямо в дождь..." текст не будет "спотыкаться", и ровнее ложится на слух.:rolleyes:
Но..., конечно право автора. :flower:

----------


## goluba

*Malina sladkaja*,
а текст вроде и не спотыкался)))

----------


## Skadi

> Осень к лету приходит,
> Теплых дней попросить,
> В Бабьем лете чтоб нам,
> Хоть немного согреться...


*Осень в лето оглянется
Тёплых дней попросить,
Паутины ей нравится
Липко-белая нить ... :rolleyes:*

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*,
> а текст вроде и не спотыкался)))


Я поэтому и взяла это слово в ковычки, что когда читаешь - оно идёт, а когда поёшь...не то, что не вписывается, а всё же ритмичнее было бы без "Ты" ... на слух.
Уж звиняйте...я тут вставила *своё* ИМХО.  :Oj: Да и на вкус и цвет....конечно. :rolleyes:

*Аффтар всегда прав!* :Ok:  :Aga: 

Вам  :flower:  за прекрасное исполнение!:rolleyes:

----------


## goluba

а вот тут вы не правы, текст четко ложится в ритмику мелодии, мы много раз проверяли , примеряли, изменялии подгоняли ...а вот если " ты" убрать, то как раз и будет ..спотыкач))) потому что мелодия нотку проигрывает в этом месте а слова на нее не будет, будет простите "дырка" которую нечем заполнить и ритм текста теряется, сбивается, да и петь будет так неудобно... А Сережин текст сразу схватился и мгновенно наложился на мелодию, с первых звуков, и без всяких непоняток. А такое бывает редко, чаще случается так что долго и муторно приходится учить новую мелодию, и примерять к ней текст, просто зазубривая до автоматизма  даже  с напетой голосом демки от композитора. А здесь были только стихи и кусочек музыки и все сразу встало на свои места, без заучиваний и репетиций, просто с ходу)))) а это значит что все путём!)))0 как говорил мой братишка)))

----------


## Markovich

*Malina sladkaja*,спасибо, что заходите и находите время почитать мои стихи.
Я поклонник Вашей поэзии и с удовольствием заглядываю в Вашу тему.
Спасибо за Ваше замечание ,возможно вы  правы,хотя мы с Никой не почувствовали никакого препятствия при исполнении.Как бы то ни было сейчас менять что либо технически сложно,запись сделана.Я рад,что в целом - песня Вам понравилась.

  Всегда рад Вам в моей теме

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Skadi*,
 Оля,спасибо,что читаешь и особо- за красивый стишь!
 У тебя всегда так красиво получается и к месту!

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Серёж, я люблю твои стихи, и ты об этом знаешь :smile: :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*goluba*,Ника-подруга верная!Покидаешь нас,едешь за тридевять земель ,за высокие горы - на море-океан? Я завтра тоже отчалю в родные пенаты -на Черкащину,дальше оттягивать нельзя. Это ж ты недели две-три на форум не выйдешь.Или выйдешь? Шо ж мы без тебя делать будем? Хотя и меня неделю не будет, а там всего две недели останется.Береги себя,отдохни (или ты там работать будешь?)
Хорошей тебе поездки и всего-всего,а мы тут для тебя песен пока насочиням много.

Держись!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> а вот тут вы не правы,


Я тут, как делитант... просто слушатель мнение вставила.:frown: А вы меня сразу "скушать".  :Tu: 

Да ладно, не буду больше. :Oj: 

Все мы тут чувствительные существа, особливо если это нашего творчества касается. :Aga: 

Давайте не будем ссорится доказывая друг-другу свою правоту (я ведь на том и на настаивала), или как говорил великий и всем известный..."Ребята, давайте жить дружно" :flower: 

Удачи Вам и всего самого!!!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Как бы то ни было сейчас менять что либо технически сложно,запись сделана.


Да и я ведь из "...а Вася слушает, да ест...":rolleyes: .Прислушиваюсь к мнению других, а решаю - сама. :Aga:  И даже если возможность была-бы записать по новой, это ещё не повод. Главное- вам с Голубой песня легла. :Ok: 




> Я рад,что в целом - песня Вам понравилась.


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/86b39e6a96f89abf48911fdc9f4ce2e44d7ae635193173.jpg[/IMG]




В плену твоих колен..




Бывает на войне  - сдаются в плен,
Бывает к водке в плен нелегкий попадают,
А я к девчонке юной в плен ее колен,
Попал  и в нем и без него я пропадаю,

Граница юбкою очерчена
И мне отведено немного,
А за границей  - как страна неведомая – 
Женщина! Да и не женщина –
                                 девчонка –недотрога

Мне, как Колумбу не сидится в гавани,
Рай на земле сулит воображение,
Но руки строго охраняют главное,
Вверх отражая всякое движение

Я слышу ,как взволновано ты дышишь,
Боишься ты моих голодных губ,
По коже нежно-золотой они все выше, выше
И сантиметры вверх мои растут

А мне теперь и этого уж мало,
Чем недоступнее – тем слаще всякий плод
Но разве ты сама о том не знала,
Что все вот так у нас произойдет?

Противится устав, ты опускаешь руки,
Безумию послушна моему
Проснулось тело от привычной скуки
Ты ласку испытав, в плен к телу попадаешь 
                                                               своему

Лишь пригубив любви глоток, хмелеешь,
А тело просит снова губ и рук,
Бороться с ним не хочешь, не умеешь,
И тело враг тебе отныне, а не друг,

Оно – союзник мой, твое нагое тело,
Его как к морфию я к ласкам приучил,
Румянцем не смущенье на щеках твоих алеет,
То предвкушенье новых ласк и страсти  пыл.

----------


## Black Lord

> В плену твоих колен..


 :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/ec97bb8a9a4c63091e23c79376bd63bb4d7ae635513182.jpg[/IMG]


Спасай меня, Любовь!


Вдруг выросла стена,
Ее я сам построил,
Давно или сейчас,
Я не заметил сам,
Как от монгольских орд,
Все то, что беспокоит
За этою стеной – 
Ко мне закрыт проход

Безденежье, болезнь,
Под той стеной в осаде,
Привычек вредных взвод,
Готовит свой подкоп
Приятели – друзья
На подступах к преграде
Все старые проблемы
Идти хотят «лоб – в – лоб»

--RF--
Спасай меня, Любовь,
Спасай как тех, кто тонет
Как тех, кому капканом
Вдруг стал горящий дом,
Как опытный хирург,
Того, кто тихо стонет,
Летя на яркий свет
Сквозь черный коридор

Стена моя трещит,
Но выдержит – не рухнет
Густое безразличье
Я добавлял в цемент
За нею пережду
Пока весна наступит,
Ну а весной подует
Вновь Ветер перемен

Весною крылья вырастут
И я шагну бесстрашно
В весенний теплый ветер
Он понесет.подняв
Все выше – в поднебесье
Покажутся букашками
Мне с высоты все беды,
Что мучили меня

--RF--

----------


## Skadi

> Спасай меня, Любовь,
> Спасай...


Спасай меня, Любовь!
Тебя спасу взамен!
Когда коварство вновь
Меня захочет в плен,
Когда разлука боль
Сто тысячами стрел
Пошлёт, паду - изволь,
Зло - вечный беспредел.
Но, зная, что любима,
Душа - живой родник -
Из тьмы невыносимой
Вернёт. Вновь светел лик!

[IMG]http://*********ru/829079.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Весною крылья вырастут
> И я шагну бесстрашно
> В весенний теплый ветер
> Он понесет.подняв
> Все выше – в поднебесье
> Покажутся букашками
> Мне с высоты все беды,
> Что мучили меня


Серёжа, да, именно так! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/6fca7d269256ff4e5e622d3eb5cb1f444d7ae636295997.jpg[/IMG]


Птичьи стаи



Струйка дыма от сигареты
Нам песочных часов взамен,
Вместе с нею закончится лето,
И настанет пора перемен

Объясню я, ты только послушай
Почему листьев желтых пора
Пустотой наполняет душу,
О любви заставляет врать

Просто криками птичьи стаи
Говорят, что пора  улетать,
Знать дают, что время настало
В жизни что то серьезно менять

--RF--  
На  юг, на юг!
Там снова ждет нас лето!
На юг, на юг!
Хоть трудно долететь,
Пусть упаду в пути на юг я где то,
Но будут стаи все равно на юг лететь!

Как жить дальше – пока не знаю
Но наверное скоро решу
Попрошусь может в птичью стаю,
Мне подходит ее маршрут

Долетят ,что не все – понятно!
Не судьба значит жить в тепле
Будут птицы – как листья падать,
С неба падать назад – к  земле

Не спеши догорать, сигарета,
Твой дымок мне надежду дает,
Что в глазах этой женщины лето,
Наше лето пока не умрет

--RF--  
На  юг, на юг!
Там снова ждет нас лето!
На юг, на юг!
Хоть трудно долететь,
Пусть упаду в пути на юг я где то,
Но будут стаи все равно на юг лететь!

----------


## oskar_65

> Спасай меня, Любовь!


ЗдОрово, Сергей!



> Стена моя трещит,
> Но выдержит – не рухнет
> Густое безразличье
> Я добавлял в цемент


 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Oskar, привет!

Рад,что ты заглянул и что тебе понравился текст,спасибо!
 :Ok:  :Pivo: 


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/a32b186a3c168d06924a899a530d6fdf4d7ae636367785.jpg[/IMG]



Останні теплі дні



Вже вересень і осінь на порозі,
Та теплі дні напрочуд ще стоять,
Але не ти ні я , нажаль ,не в змозі
Це літо втриматии хоча б хвилин на п`ять

В повітрі й на душі – якийсь незвичний спокій,
Та тихий сум за часом, що мина
Світ з холодом впадає в сон глибокий,
Стікає літо, як кохання, та чия у тім вина?

--RF—
Чуєш Осінь, дай ще хоч трохи,
Квітів, сонця та теплих днів
Щоб сидів я кохання – навпроти
І хоч трохи його зігрів

 Та поки холоди настануть ще є час,
Для насолоди і теплом й коханням,
Дві чашки кави ароматної для нас,
В старенькому кафе пробуджують 
                         забутий смак бажання

Тонка твоя рука лежить в моїй hew?
Парфум  нагадує  зів`ялий  цвіт полину
Тобі вже нашептала Осінь – мати, як дочці,
Що незабаром, я тебе покину

Не вірю сам собі і Осені не вірю,
Кохання ще не вмерло, лише спить,
Жбурляє листя золоте злий вітер на подвір’ї
Та падає воно під ноги, в небо не летить!

В калюжах мокне скрізь неначе щире золото,
А завтра змиють й понесуть його дощі,
Прийде за вереснем – листопад, враз повіє холодом,
Мовчить моє кохання в розпачі, мовчить…

               --RF—
Чуєш Осінь, дай ще хоч трохи,
Квітів, сонця та теплих днів
Щоб сидів я кохання – навпроти
І хоч трохи його зігрів

----------


## luudvig

*Markovich*,привет,Серёга.Как мы и решили  - из стихов "Птичьи стаи" случилась песенка "Домой"   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/650653/

_Струйка дыма от сигареты
Нам песочных часов взамен,
Вместе с нею закончится лето,
И настанет пора перемен

Объясню я, ты просто слушай
Почему желтых листьев пора
Пустотой наполняет душу,
О любви заставляет врать

Просто криками птичьи стаи
Говорят, что пора улетать,
Нам понять дают, что время настало
В жизни что то серьезно менять

--RF-- 
Домой,домой,домой!
Там снова ждет нас лето!
Домой,домой,домой!
Хоть трудно долететь,
Пусть упаду на пути домой где то,
Но будут стаи все равно домой лететь!

Как жить дальше – пока не знаю
Но наверное скоро решу
Попрошусь может в птичью стаю,
Мне подходит ее маршрут

Долетят ,что не все – понятно!
Не судьба значит жить в тепле
Будут птицы – как листья падать,
С неба падать назад – к земле__

_

----------


## Markovich

Валере Luudvig (у)  - УРА!!!
Еще одна песня - это еще один ребенок на свет родился и будет жить!
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________







[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/71161bd2df42547cd90fe358c98d3ee24d7ae636619303.jpg[/IMG]


 Без тебя…

Водопадом волосы
По твоим плечам
Прячешь правду в голосе,
Ну а я – молчал,
Думаешь – не чувствую,
Ты – чужая мне,
Мне такая грустная ,
Нравишься вдвойне

Вижу, что поделаешь,
Раз ушла любовь,
Отцвела весной сирень,
Не цвести ей вновь!
Отцвели, осыпались 
В поле васильки,
Видно наши кончились
Светлые деньки

--RF --    
Ночью – мне на гитаре струны рвать,
Ночью –не будешь думать обо мне,
Ночью – ты не придешь ко мне опять,
Другого будешь ночью обнимать,
Ночью – мне на гитаре струны рвать,
Ночью –не будешь думать обо мне,
Ночью – ты не придешь ко мне опять,
Другого будешь ночью обнимать,

А любовь не выбросишь
Из души – как хлам,
И ее не выпросишь,
Ну хотя бы грамм,
Хрупкая – как стеклышко,
Треснет – клей не клей!
Просто греет солнышко,
Осенью – слабей!

Только не придумаю –
Как тебя забыть,
Все не научусь пока,
Без тебя я жить,
Ревность мне безумием,
Застилает взор,
Строго наказуема
Прошлая любовь

--RF --    
Ночью – мне на гитаре струны рвать,
Ночью –не будешь думать обо мне,
Ночью – ты не придешь ко мне опять,
Другого будешь ночью обнимать,
Ночью – мне на гитаре струны рвать,
Ночью –не будешь думать обо мне,
Ночью – ты не придешь ко мне опять,
Другого будешь ночью обнимать,

----------


## Skadi

> Останні теплі дні


Серёжа, скопировала твою осеннюю красоту себе на рабочий стол - спасибо за наикрасивейшую картинку!  :flower: 



> А любовь не выбросишь
> Из души – как хлам,
> И ее не выпросишь,
> Ну хотя бы грамм...


Обожаю вот такие твои строки!  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Без тебя…


:rolleyes: КРАСОТА !!!

----------


## Markovich

Да,*Оля*,красивая картинка,но все знают,что самые красивые - у тебя!

  "А любовь не выбросишь
Из души – как хлам,
И ее не выпросишь,
Ну хотя бы грамм.."   а эти строчки -старую истину вложил в дворовую песенку. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


*Насятя*,красота говоришь?
А я смотрю на твою фотку и соглашаюсь -Да,красота!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/1d7ccde84fbbf9b749ecc5afbc4e38504d7ae636665953.jpg[/IMG]




Потанцуем,Осень



Хочет Осень пьяная в хоровод,
Листьев красных меня затащить,
Только трезвый я и хмель – не берет,
Да и надоело мне пить,

Мне от Осени вина – не пьянеть
Видно выпил я давно уж свое ,
Слава Богу, могу еще петь,
Но пою , как то все – об одном

--RF--
Хочешь,Осень- потанцуем,
Не с веселья, так хоть с тоски,
Ты холодным своим поцелуем,
Бьешь меня – словно утку –«на вскид» , 


И друзья мои меня не поймут,
«Что то ты, Старик, опять сам не свой!»
Не хочу идти туда – где не ждут,
И дорогу не найду я домой,

Дом мой прежний, где радость и смех,
Где любимая ждала до утра,
Дверь распахивал раньше для всех,
А теперь сам не найду – где она,

На сырых ветвях воронье,
Спать готовится, а дождик все льет!
Говорят : «Все проходит!» - Вранье!
Эта Осень лишь со мною пройдет

--RF--
Хочешь Осень- потанцуем,
Не с веселья, так хоть с тоски,
Ты холодным своим поцелуем,
Бьешь меня – словно утку –«на вскид»

----------


## Skadi

> Говорят : «Все проходит!» - Вранье!
> Эта Осень лишь со мною пройдет.
> Хочешь, Осень - потанцуем...


[IMG]http://*********ru/852306.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> Насятя,красота говоришь?


Меня так ещё ни кто не обзывал...:rolleyes: :biggrin:  :Oj:

----------


## Markovich

*Skadi*,Оля, спасибо , картинка -произведение искусства и точно в тему!
Буду сборник издавать -приглашу тебя в иллюстраторы!
Если бы можно было так ,как на форуме к каждому стиху - картинку!
Получилась бы как бы книжка для детей с картинками - только для взрослых. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

* Настя* , мне приятно,что я первый!Хотя,если вслух не называли,это не значит,что не думали так про себя! Как бы мы без красавиц стихи писали? :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/50f7595bd02b673871086086c7c3644c4d7ae636885335.jpg[/IMG]



Жена.

Покорял  как вершину трудную
Все преграды сметал – как мог,
Понял я – эту девочку юную
Как судьбу подарил мне Бог!

Обвилась вокруг меня веточкой
И от счастья я сам не свой
Называл тебя – «моей девочкой»,
А теперь вот зову – Женой!

--RF--  
Жена моя, пройдет хоть сто преград
И под удар скорей себя подставит,
Жена моя – из моего ребра,
Когда ей плохо – болью бок напоминает

Где найти мне еще колени
Чтоб обняв, забыть обо всем,
Ты единственная во вселенной,
Для души моей гавань и дом!

Это ж сколько за годы, что месте
Соли съели мы, а жена?
Без тебя жизнь была бы пресной,
Для того то нам соль и нужна

--RF--  
Жена моя, пройдет хоть сто преград
И под удар скорей себя подставит,
Жена моя – из моего ребра,
Когда ей плохо – болью бок напоминает

Ты прости, часто был не прав я,
Ранят больно со злости слова,
Но о бедах любых забывает,
На коленях твоих голова,

Спит наш сын, нос уткнув в подушку,
Спит любовью твоей храним,
Соберешь ты его игрушки,
Поцелуешь за нас двоих,

--RF--  
Жена моя, пройдет хоть сто преград
И под удар скорей себя подставит,
Жена моя – из моего ребра,
Когда ей плохо – болью бок напоминает

----------


## Лев

> Водопадом волосы
> По твоим плечам


Ещё одна песня родилась, судите сами: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/653200

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Серёжа, просто твои стихи никогда не оставляют равнодушными!
В каждом твоём стихотворении (или песне) есть что-то особенное, трогающее за душу, и вместе с тем чувствуется твой авторский стиль, который не спутаешь ни с каким другим  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Серёжа, просто твои стихи никогда не оставляют равнодушными!


Подтверждаю :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

> Подтверждаю


И я.... :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя , мне приятно,что я первый!Хотя,если вслух не называли,это не значит,что не думали так про себя!


Вспомнила, первым был его Величество "Троеточие".
Он первый сказал, что я сую свой нос во все темы, а вы более мягко это преподнесли...
Насята, значит Насята, лишь бы не Носяра...:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Он первый сказал, что я сую свой нос во все темы, а


хОрОшО, что не в дыры :Vah:

----------


## Kliakca

> хОрОшО, что не в дыры


Ещё один мУчИтЕль...

----------


## Лев

> Ещё один мУчИтЕль...


Тут творчество обсуждают или флудераствуют? Хоть бы для приличия нашу с Серёжей последнюю песню послушала...



> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/653200

----------


## Kliakca

> Тут творчество обсуждают или флудераствуют?


Встречный вопрос???


> Хоть бы для приличия нашу с Серёжей последнюю песню послушала...


Слушала уже, молодцЫ или бородатые мОлодцы!

----------


## Markovich

*Лев*,здравствуй!
Песня вышла интересная,как я и ожидал,после прослушивания полу-готовой версии.
В ней сочетаются твои "фирменные" партии (семплы) -скрипки и др. с современным электронным звучанием и ритмом,это значит - не стоишь на месте!
Всегда рад работать с тобой над новыми песнями! 


*Оля*, спасибо,что заходишь и читаешь!
Ради тебя и еще нескольких человек и трачу время,пишу и вывешиваю на форуме - написанное.Когда читаешь твои отзывы - на душе тепло от того,что где то ,довольно
далеко от меня есть люди,которые думают и чувствуют так же как я!
Да и не просто где то,а в краю Сергея Есенина,которого я боготворю, на земле,по которой он возможно даже ступал не так давно (и ста лет не прошло).


*Настя!* Ну где ты увидела в моих словах хоть маленький намек на то,что я недоволен твоим визитам и что ты "везде суешь нос"?
Да я всегда радуюсь тебе - как солнышку в пасмурный день.
Ты не представляешь себе как я люблю общаться с красивыми женщинами да еще и с умными да еще и с пишущими хорошие стихи,да еще и великолепно играющими на гитаре!
Так что - не наговаривай на меня - мы с тобой сто лет знакомы и мое отношение  всегда было и останется - неизменным - не сомневайся!


*Ольвия -Ангел!*
Ну,если  ангелы залетают на мой огонек - значит Бог меня любит!
Спасибо за теплые слова. В свою очередь скажу,что с большим удовольствием читаю Вашу(твою) поэзию и получаю большое удовольствие от пения
(особенно понравилась песня Confessa на итальянском языке)


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/257afb418020a2af9419d1d697c1c7364d7ae637081002.jpg[/IMG]



*Что, помечтать нельзя?*




Унылый двор, панельный дом,
Безрадостно
И жизнь как пиво – для детей,
Без градуса
Сосед на лестнице, народ в метро-
Все хмурые,
С уродиною дальше жить 
Или связаться с дурою?
Ходить в пыли иль по грязи,
Уж лучше?
Сидеть без денег ждать, а вдруг –
Счастливый случай,
Принять сто грамм, переживать –
Продули наши,
А с кухни тянет –
Подгоревшей кашей!
Канал зомбирует рекламою
Прокладок,
А может так и жить,а может
Так и надо!
В мечты ныряю, на диван
Ко всем – спиною,
«Дистанционкой» этот мир
Закрою,
Я жизнь свою переключу – 
Нажатием
Я человек! И нужно – 
Уважать его!
Вот первая картинка –
Кресло раскладное,
Я – режиссер, снимаю фильм,
Сюжет вам не раскрою,
А в главной роли – та, о ком 
Мужчины бредят,
Она твердит, что влюблена
И будут дети!
Или же нет! Представим, что 
В пентхаузе Уолл-стрита,
Я в дорогом костюме, кофе пью
С бисквитом,
В бокале янтарем горит 
Душистый Хеннеси!
Бумаги подписав, я еду
Заниматься теннисом,
Заехав, чтоб переодеться
В свой дворец,
Жену двадцатилетнюю целую, сына –
Я отец!
У ног собаки вьются, в стойле – конь!
Услышав голос мой,зовет-
Поводья тронь!
Но нет,спешу, там ,
в дорой гостинице,
Художница мне юная –
Гостинцем,
Роман – пусть мимолетный и
Короткий,
Но я люблю таких –
Красавиц робких,
Подарок от меня –
Каратов этак в двадцать,
Эх жаль, но все ж пора 
Расстаться
Иль вот еще сюжет –
Компания предвыборная!
Известно наперед – я президент!
Нет выбора! 
Остались лишь формальности 
Да мелочи,
Команда вся сработала,
Умеючи,
Что ж с оппозицией проблем не будет,
Справимся!
Кортеж несется мой с сиренами –
Мне нравится!
Все олигархи ждут в приемной –
Может выслушать?
Или икорки свежей с водочкою –
Выкушать.
Да вот в плечо толчок - «Суп на плите!»,
«Картошка варится!»
Пойду поем и снова на диван
В мечтах мне больше нравится!
__________________

----------


## Kliakca

> мы с тобой сто лет знакомы


Видно хорошо сохранилась...

----------


## Ольвия

*Markovich*,
Вы печатаетесь?:smile:



> твою


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

*Kliakca*,
 Настя!
Да ведь ангелы и анти-ангелы (черные ангелы) не стареют и судя по твоим фото даже наоборот.

----------


## Kliakca

> Да ведь ангелы и анти-ангелы (черные ангелы) не стареют и судя по твоим фото даже наоборот.


Снадобье молодости рано или позно заканчивается и вся эта красота растворяется в годах, остаётся только на фото.

----------


## Markovich

*Kliakca*,Настя,к тебе это не относится! У тебя еще океан времени для любви!

----------


## luudvig

> Хочет Осень пьяная в хоровод,
> Листьев красных меня затащить,
> Только трезвый я и хмель – не берет,
> Да и надоело мне пить,
> 
> Мне от Осени вина – не пьянеть
> Видно выпил я давно уж свое ,
> Слава Богу, могу еще петь,
> Но пою , как то все – об одном
> ...


 Серёга,такая вот мысль по этому поводу  "ОСЕНЬ"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/653423/

----------


## Лев

> такая вот мысль по этому поводу "ОСЕНЬ


Хорошая мысль - воплощай...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Что, помечтать нельзя?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Унылый двор, панельный дом,
> Безрадостно
> И жизнь как пиво – для детей,
> Без градуса
> ...


Фантазия - спасительница  верная.
Пои меня...спасением...цистернами!:wink:

Столько замечательных стихотворений...столько новых песен!:ok

Markovich, luudvig,  Лев, .....мой респект и моё восхищение! :Pivo:  :Ha:  :Vah:

----------


## luudvig

> Markovich,
> Вы печатаетесь?


??????  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Markovich

*Malina sladkaja*
Спасибо,Ваше мнение ценю очень высоко!
 :flower: 


[B]luudvig[/B] Серёга,такая вот мысль по этому поводу "ОСЕНЬ" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/653423/

Валера,люблю твои мысли!

Сообщение от Ольвия
Markovich,
Вы печатаетесь?
?????? )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Печатаемся,печатаемся,токо пока за свой счет!

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/c10d24f88b375825aaf10ded13e81ade4d7ae637136820.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Но я люблю таких –
> Красавиц робких





> В мечты ныряю





> Я человек! И нужно – 
> Уважать его!


*Серёжа, я тебя просто обожаю :smile:*

----------


## Ольвия

> Печатаемся,печатаемся


Сергей, а ты считал, что это мало кому интересно....:smile:
Молодец! :Ok:  Творческих успехов и исполнения твоих планов!!!! :flower:

----------


## Markovich

:flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,Оля,это взаимно!


kiss :flower:

----------


## Markovich

> *Серёжа, я тебя просто обожаю :smile:*


Оля! Это взаимно!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Серёжа... :smile:
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/903413.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

*Skady*,Оля спасибо большое за шампанское - очень люблю!


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/be0c133d34b6ed952435a7ffb9960f4c4d7ae637183060.jpg[/IMG]


Брехати пізно


Цигарка тліє неквапливо, як життя
На скатертину попіл осипається – як дні
Дим догори спливає наче шлях у небуття
Ми на Землі з тобою залишилися одні


В одному ліжку
В полоні ночі
Я порятунок у тобі шукаю 
А ти - як звичка
Що стати хоче,
Коханням, а його – немає!


Розумна дівчинко моя, не плач
Розумна дівчинко моя, настане ранок,
За біль, що я приніс тобі пробач,
Але брехати пізно вже, казати правду – рано…


В одному ліжку
В полоні ночі
Я порятунок у тобі шукаю 
А ти - як звичка
Що стати хоче,
Коханням, а його – немає!

SOLO

В одному ліжку
В полоні ночі
Я порятунок у тобі шукаю 
А ти - як звичка
Що стати хоче,
Коханням, а його – немає!

Гірка стара та правда і проста,
А в тім вона,що все завжди минає,
І сердцем відчуваєш - ніби час настав,
Це боляче,та виходу немає



[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/adabd2846cd921832ceea0c9c6d541664d7ae637183125.jpg[/IMG]


На эти слова,написанные мной пол года назад киевский композитор Владимир Коваленко написал песню,которую спел известный и очень популярный исполнитель украинских песен ................ Анатолий Кенсаринов!!!

http://dump.ru/file/3515442

[

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/139c5eb60333a880187cd2a26bf294684d7ae637423447.jpg[/IMG]



Рыжий хвост трубой



Бьется рыжий зверь
В клетке тесной
Вы ему оставили
Так мало места,
Люди, люди,
Эх, люди, люди!

Некуда бежать,
Чтобы скрыться
И нора родная
Только снится,
Люди, люди,
Эх, люди, люди!

--RF 1--  
Лиса, лиса,
Плачут твои леса
За тобой,
И ветер злой,
Убегай скорей,
На простор полей
И хвост трубой,
Рыжий хвост трубой!

Лучше уж опять
Легавых стаи
Дроби шелест злой
Убегать заставит
Люди, люди, 
Эх, люди, люди!

Стелется лиса –
Желтой  лентой
Рыжий мех ее –
Цена момента
Люди, люди,
Эх люди, люди!

--RF 2 –
Лиса, лиса
Плачут твои леса
За тобой
И ветер злой
Не уйти от стаи
Их добычей станет
Хвост трубой,
Рыжий хвост трубой

Вот обрыв, река,
Зубы близко,
И вокруг летит
Дробь со свистом,
Люди, люди,
Эх, люди, люди!

Берег крут и тут,
Встала стая,
А в волнах как парус
Хвост играет,
Затылки чешут люди,
Эх, люди, люди!

-- RF 3 –

Лиса, лиса,
Плачут твои леса
За тобой
И ветер злой,
Осень золотом одним
Нарисует свой мотив
И хвост трубой,
Рыжий хвост трубой…

----------


## Skadi

> Рыжий хвост трубой


Серёж, как всегда  :Ok:  :smile: :flower:

----------


## smychok

*Markovich*,
 Я тут позволил себе пару нот набросать на текст "осень", но потом увидел, что к ней уже музыку написали((( Есть ли смысл показывать???

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*,
>  Я тут позволил себе пару нот набросать на текст "осень", но потом увидел, что к ней уже музыку написали((( Есть ли смысл показывать???


Smychok,Конечно есть! Мне очень интересно - что получилось!

----------


## smychok

Вообще стыдно мне такие демки выставлять на форум , но так и не нашёл мыла.
Ну что же обещал - пожалуйста. 
Две вещи в оправдание :
1. Гитару взял пока болею поиграть, а так пальцы вообще забыли, что такое струны((
2. Болел... 
Я сразу прошу прощения, т.к. чуть-чуть кое что ооочень незначительно подретушировал под размер!!! ЕСЛИ НЕ НИЗЯ было - пойму...
http://oleda.ifolder.ru/14404547

----------


## Markovich

*smychok*,Саша, а чего стеснятся? Мне понравилась и идея и исполнение.
Поешь ты вообще здорово-(слушал тебя в твоей теме).
 Спасибо тебе ,рад,что ты не прошел мимо песни!
 :Ok:  :Pivo: 
  А если чего -в будущем, пиши сюда - harmony@i.kiev.ua

----------


## smychok

*Markovich*,



> Спасибо тебе ,рад,что ты не прошел мимо песни!


Это Вам спасибо))) Я просто увидел заголовок темы... а тут про осень... 

Вообще я лишний раз убедился, что муза приходит тогда, когда начинаешь заниматься творчеством и это для меня была хорошая встряска!!!
Жаль гитара не то что бы не очень, а скорее даже очень не!!! Вот как-нить нужно себе что-то достойное приобрести с хорошими струнами, а то это корытце (несмотря на то, что это муз. инструмент) даже по ладам не строит, но как говорится про коня...
 :Pivo:

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 Мне тоже понравилось.... :Ok:  Твори и дальше....

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*



> Брехати пізно


Классно!!!!!! :Ok:  Это уже песня?????

----------


## Лев

> Это уже песня?????


http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...45bc10e84296ba

----------


## Markovich

Ольвия, большое спасибо за корректуру текста песни!
Хотя и стараюсь проверять перед тем, как выставить на форум - ошибки случаются. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


Останні теплі дні


Вже вересень і осінь на порозі,
Та теплі дні напрочуд ще стоять,
Але ні ти, ні я , на жаль ,не в змозі
Це літо втриматии хоча б хвилин на п`ять.

В повітрі й на душі – якийсь незвичний спокій,
Та тихий сум за часом, що мина.
Світ з холодом впадає в сон глибокий,
Стікає літо, як кохання, та чия у тім вина?

--RF—
Чуєш, Осінь, дай ще хоч трохи,
Квітів, сонця та теплих днів,
Щоб сидів я кохання навпроти
І хоч трохи його зігрів.

Та поки холоди настануть, ще є час,
Для насолоди і теплом й коханням,
Дві чашки кави ароматної для нас,
В старенькому кафе пробуджують
забутий смак бажання

Тонка твоя рука лежить в моїй руці?
Парфум нагадує зів`ялий цвіт полину.
Тобі вже нашептала Осінь – мати, як дочці,
Що незабаром я тебе покину

Не вірю сам собі і Осені не вірю,
Кохання ще не вмерло, лише спить,
Жбурляє листя золоте злий вітер на подвір’ї,
Та падає воно під ноги, в небо не летить!

В калюжах мокне скрізь, неначе щире золото,
А завтра змиють й понесуть його дощі,
Прийде за вереснем – листопад, враз повіє холодом,
Мовчить моє кохання в розпачі, мовчить…

--RF—
Чуєш, Осінь, дай ще хоч трохи,
Квітів, сонця та теплих днів,
Щоб сидів я кохання навпроти
І хоч трохи його зігрів.







И еще один украинский текст - что то их объединяет

Бутон троянди



Бутон троянди на столі
В полоні кришталю
Він символ ніжності о цій порі
Я аромат п`янкий його люблю
Настане час – розкриє пелюстки
Це диво описати неможливо,
Неначе дівчина скида наряд вузький
Щоб стати жінкою, а решта, не важливо!
Бутон – дівча, а квітка – жінка,
Дозріла і приваблива краса,
Але і цей минає час доволі стрімко,
Закриють хмари небо, набіжить гроза
Пориви вітру та дощу рвуть ніжні пелюстки,
Несе їх вітер в небеса – метеликів пахучих,
А потім у калюж брудних кида пастки,
З них вороття нема, загибель неминуча,
Так і тебе колись як той бутон зірвали,
Недовго тішились красою юною, за цим
Зім`ятий одяг наче пелюстки троянди розкидали
Щоб вже не перейматись тим,
А ти? Ні, ти не вмерла! Дивом бути перестала.
Звичайна зав`язь, що кущі троянд вкрива,
Але не квітка вже, і кришталю немає п`єдесталу 
І чар, що мала ти колись, нажаль, нема…


И совсем уже последний - третий ,получится цикл!


Як у Вівальді…




Коли я бачу, як кохання подих
Двох зближує людей і пригорта,
Ні, я не заздрю їм, скоріше відчуваю подив
Від чуда, що як сонце у криницю загляда

І ще чомусь я відчуваю тихий сум,
Бо знаю, що любов стіка водою
Були чужі – ці двоє, та неначе струм
Їх пронизав і щасливі обоє

А як всихає джерело, то спрага мучить
Коли кохання йде , назад не повернуть
Тоді закриють сонце чорні тучі
І вітер листя рве з дерев, дощі ідуть

Ті довгії дощі, безрадісні й холодні
Вони мов кажуть – виходу нема,
І попереду лиш самотності безодня,
За нею – лише старості зима

Як у Вівальді – є Весна і Літо,
А після - скрипок мертвий переляк
Пташки замовкли – відчувають лихо,
Пора сумна десь близько розмовля

----------


## Ольвия

> http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...45bc10e84296ba


У меня уже месяц Мой мир не открывается, такшта не удалось насладиться....:frown:

----------


## Markovich

> У меня уже месяц Мой мир не открывается, такшта не удалось насладиться....:frown:


Ольвия,в этой теме в посте #572 - внизу страницы есть ссылка на 
файлообменник - http://dump.ru/file/3515442
Здесь можно послушать песню "Брехати пізно"

----------


## Витка

> Брехати пізно


Жаль, что песня уже написана... Понравился текст... даже запелась мелодия в голове...
Наконец-то подписалась на твои стихи :)))) А то всё по личкам :))))



> Есть ли смысл показывать???


а почему у песни не может быть 2 мелодии??? К примеру, песня "Ни к чему" - по одной мелодии быстрой поёт Лариса Черникова, по другой - Лев Лещенко с Ладой Дэнс - медленная, а текст один и тот же...

----------


## Лев

> почему у песни не может быть 2 мелодии???


Может быть сколько угодно и этому много примеров в классике и не только. Дерзай! У меня и Валеры на одни и те же стихи Сергея есть и это творчески нормально...

----------


## Ольвия

> Здесь можно послушать песню "Брехати пізно"


Интересная песня... Хотя я ее представила в несколько иной стилистике.... 
Мне понравилось...  :Ok: А пел не украинец????? Такой интересный акцент....:smile:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/fa322f9dbac21e6f40d979fc1bbfc2824d7ae637911775.jpg[/IMG]


Зарядили дожди.



Зарядили дожди
Монотонною скукою,
Безысходный концерт – 
Капель бег по стеклу,
А грущу я всегда
Лишь со старой подругою,
С той гитарой,  что Осень
Пережил не одну

Знаю только два средства-
Портвейна стакан,
Да серебряных струн 
Звук – чтоб с Осенью справится,
Пережить чтоб дожди,
Золотой листопад,
В том что  лето убила
Хочет Осень покаяться

--  RF –
А дожди по стеклу   
Все бегут и бегут,
Нет  им  кра-а-а-я
Знаешь, я  уж давно,
Тебя больше не жду
Не придешь ты,
Я зна-а-а-ю

Почему так случается,
Что разлуку  -  как гостью,
Всякий раз Осень тащит
И сажает за стол,
Мне с ней выпить придется,
Даже может быть с тостом
«За твое одиночество 
Долгих лет – этак сто!»

Что ж , я выпью, раз налито!
Как бы ни было там ,
Да с гитарой в обнимку – 
К печке жаркой поближе
Песней с летом прощусь – 
Струны жмутся к ладам,
Рыжей сукою Осень окно,
Языком мокрым лижет

--RF --

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, я уже испугалась, что на песню "Осень" придумалась у меня 3 мелодия, оказалось, что я перепутала и моя босса-нова пришла в голову на эту песню (уж 3-то мелодии не может быть на песню :))):




> Останні теплі дні


На "Другого будешь ночью обнимать" - придумалась мелодия, потом выставлю...

----------


## Лев

> уж 3-то мелодии не может быть на песню


100 сделаю - заказывай...

----------


## Markovich

Вот иллюстрация Анатолия Кенсаринова к песне "Брехати пізно"

----------


## Витка

> 100 сделаю - заказывай...


Лёвушка, я почитаю твой талант... Даже не успеваю прослушивать и уж тем более учить твои песни...  НО... Пока у меня снова вдохновение и приходит музыка, пожалуйста, дай мне возможность воплощать это в жизнь!!! Ты не представляешь, как долго это не приходило, это было просто мучение!!! Спасибо за понимание.

*Markovich*, Серёж, а возможно переделать текст под женский вариант??? Или хотя бы сделать дуэтную версию??? Я о "Другого будешь ночью обнимать".

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*, Серёж, а возможно переделать текст под женский вариант??? Или хотя бы сделать дуэтную версию??? Я о "Другого будешь ночью обнимать".


                Вита,да легко . Дай мне немного времени - сделаю! :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Без тебя…
> 
> Водопадом волосы
> По твоим плечам
> Прячешь правду в голосе,
> Ну а я – молчал,
> Думаешь – не чувствую,
> Ты – чужая мне,
> Мне такая грустная ,
> ...


*Вот, что мне пришло: http://files.mail.ru/T19IQ9*  (до 14 ноября 2009 года)

----------


## smychok

Вика, не качается((( :Tu:

----------


## Ольвия

> Вика, не качается


И я не могу скачать...........:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Пока у меня снова вдохновение и приходит музыка,


Музыкальные идеи можно тут-же записать на рекордер или на ноты, кто как может...:smile:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/26363568c21d6809a2b5356f19ae252a4d7ae638255202.jpg[/IMG]




Как сказать о любви?



Исчезли звездочки
На небе утреннем
За речкой розовым
Стал небосвод
А я любимого
Себе наметила,
Да только он того
Все не поймет

Как рассказать ему
Что сердце девичье
Полно страданием
От той любви,
Сказать хотела я
Сегодня вечером,
Гармошка звонкая,
Мне помоги!

Я платье новое
С утра примерила,
Да ленту алую
В косу вплела,
В любовь счастливую
Сама поверила,
А о любви сказать –
Слов не нашла

Садится солнышко
За дальней рощею
Совсем уж спрячется
Оно вот – вот,
А я любимого
Себе наметила,
Да только он того
Все не поймет…



Запись Виты - скачивается! Только нужно жать не центральную кнопку "Загрузить файлы" - а посредине -справа -кнопку-где мелким голубым шрифтом "скачать" (рядом с нарисованной дискетой).

Вита - твоя идея - очень похожа на мою,которую я напел под гитару,когда сочинял текст,только припев - по-другому

----------


## Витка

*smychok*, *Ольвия*, видимо потому, что у вас нет почты на мэйл.ру...
Саше отправила, а у тебя, Ольвия, нет в подписи адреса электронки, поэтому не знаю куда отправлять, а выставлять на другом обменнике лень и нет времени.




> Музыкальные идеи можно тут-же записать на рекордер или на ноты, кто как может...


А я и записываю тут же в диктофон на мобильнике... :))))))))) Вот вчера искала конвертер, чтобы формат сделать нормальный... Зато теперь если кому надо - вышлю - хороший конвертер... Перепробовала вчера много чего...

----------


## Лев

> Вот, что мне пришло


Ну и неплохо, осталось аранжировать и спеть "Другую будешь ночью обнимать" - а Серёжа будет коллекционировать варианты:smile: :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, спасибо... берите, аранжируйте и пойте на здоровье, если понравилось!!! Песня-то мужская :)))




> Как сказать о любви?


Серёжа, ты настолько угадал моё настроение в этих стихах... Можно я их возьму себе? Вдруг, что-то придумается???




> Вита - твоя идея - очень похожа на мою,которую я напел под гитару,когда сочинял текст,только припев - по-другому


Прослушала... не гони на себя, у  тебя приятный голос и всё понятно поёшь... Раз мы сошлись в музыке - значит, мыслим в одном направлении - это чудесно, по-моему!!!

----------


## Лев

> Лев, спасибо... берите, аранжируйте и пойте на здоровье, если понравилось!!! Песня-то мужская :)))


Викуся, Ты опоздала - уже мною написана:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/653200
Ты же хотела от Сергея женский вариант, потому я и поддержал твоё желание :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, я знаю, что ты написал...я слушала... и мне пришло именно после того, как я твой вариант прослушала...
А толку-то от женского варианта???
У меня нет аранжировщика и денег на него тоже нет... так что пускай лежит на полочке...

----------


## Лев

*Витка*,
 Если ты не возражаешь против моей Ямахи3000, то я попробую тебе сделать:smile: только женский текст тогда должен совпадать с твоей мелодией...

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, если у тебя будет вдохновение и озарение - почему я должна возражать?
Главное, не трать на это специально время и эмоции...
Только, если будет порыв, договорились? Жутко не люблю напрягать людей...

----------


## Лев

> не люблю напрягать людей...


Нет ничего приятнее творческого напряжения... Через пару дней улетаю из дома на 15 дней. По прилёту займусь, а Сергей пока текст для тебя сделает, да и тебе придётся править мелодию согласно новому тексту...

----------


## Витка

> Через пару дней улетаю из дома на 15 дней


Лёгкого полёта и мягкого взлёта с приземлением!!!
К счастью, Серёжа разрешает править свои тексты... либо правит сам, но сразу прислушивается к высказанному мнению... Что ооочень радует...
Да и мелодию подправим... не проблема :))) Главное, чтобы основа была...

----------


## Markovich

> *Витка*,
>  Если ты не возражаешь против моей Ямахи3000, то я попробую тебе сделать:smile: только женский текст тогда должен совпадать с твоей мелодией...


Лев -отличная идея и благородно с твоей стороны.Тогда и я становлюсь за Витой в очередь - "озвучь" и мою версию .Проведем такой эксперимент
-конкурс - голосование за лучший вариант !Все лавры -естественно тебе :smile:!
Удачного путешествия!

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
*Aфганский альбом.*

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/087be4e049443a8775e03bfb72a93b824d7ae638432697.jpg[/IMG]

Это ущелье сужается на отдельных участках до двух-трех сотен метров. Узкий и длинный - более чем стокилометровый - коридор в обрамлении высоченных гор, тянется от границы с Пакистаном до Саланга, с запада на восток. 
Именно в "Логове пяти львов" (Панджшер), как и на придорожных территориях дороги через Саланг, разворачивались кровавые события. До весны 1982-го против укрепившихся здесь "духов" были проведены, по крайней мере, четыре операции. 18 мая началась пятая по счету. Полной победы добиться не удалось, что объясняется главным образом характером местности.


После окончания войны в СССР были опубликованы цифры погибших советских солдат с разбивкой по годам:

1979 год 86 человек 
1980 год 1 484 человека 
1981 год 1 298 человек 
1982 год 1 948 человек 
1983 год 1 446 человек 
1984 год 2 343 человек 
1985 год 1 868 человек 
1986 год 1 333 человека 
1987 год 1 215 человек 
1988 год 759 человек 
1989 год 53 человека 



Ущелье Панджшер


На экране вчера я узнал,
Я увидел как будто вживую,
Гор афганских знакомый оскал,
Красоту их такую чужую

Не забыть мне, Афган – тишины
Холод мертвый, сковавший ущелье,
Все, кто с той не вернулся войны,
Мне у вас попросить бы прощенья

-- RF –
Мне ущелье это – старой раною
Если б птицею летать умел,
Я бы утром этим тихим ранним
Над тобой Панджшер на крыльях пролетел

Мне осколок той мины шальной,
Что до сердца чуть – чуть не добрался
Стал – как орден, но только «вшивной»
В моем теле навечно остался,

Он от смерти меня уберег,
Уложив на больничную простынь,
А погиб – за меня паренек,
Мне в замену назначенный просто!

-- RF –
Мне ущелье это – старой раною
Если б птицею летать умел,
Я бы утром этим тихим ранним
Над тобой Панджшер на крыльях пролетел

Парень тот послужить не успел,
БТР мой повел с караваном,
Им фугас свою песню пропел,
Брюхо вскрыв длинной рваною раной

Православную душу его
Принимать не спешило ущелье,
Как узнать средь чужих своего,
Хотя все заслужили прощенье!

-- RF –
Мне ущелье это – старой раною
Если б птицею летать умел,
Я бы утром этим тихим ранним
Над тобой Панджшер на крыльях пролетел

Пусть Аллах их с Иисусом простят,
За грехи этой жизни короткой,
Мамы новых детишек растят,
Не для смерти в ущелье холодном!

Мир вам горы, зачем вам война,
Пусть не пули поют – только птицы,
Не придем мы туда – где не ждут,
Чтоб воды вашей горькой напиться!

-- RF –
Мне ущелье это – старой раною
Если б птицею летать умел,
Я бы утром этим тихим ранним
Над тобой Панджшер на крыльях пролетел





Уроки Афгана.


Нам, Афган, в той войне
Ты суровым учителем стал,
В форме – тем пацанам,
Что любили печенье домашнее
Каждый мальчик в пагонах
Не сразу тогда осознал,
Что всерьез убивает людей,
Не игрушка в руках – 
настоящий Калашников!

Научил нас суровый Афган –
Выжить важно,
Но это – не самое главное!
Если смертью своей
Насолить ты сумеешь врагам
Можно жизнь потерять,
Но она ведь закончится – Славою!

А еще научил – не любить тишину,
Если замерло все,
Если птицы молчат на рассвете
Это значит, что кто то
Их наверно спугнул
Где засада нас ждет,
Знает только лишь северный ветер,

Только знаешь, ведь самый жестокий урок,
Не нажатье курка, 
Что всегда – против шерсти,
Нет страшнее беды, 
Если твой закадычный дружок
Вдруг на «Черном тюльпане» домой –
Полетит грузом 200 !

А «вертушки» - как осы
Сердито гудят,
Тем, кто их разозлил – 
Ох не сладко придется!
Помню каждый я звук,
И предательски нерв,
Под эмблемой десанта, 
На руке моей бьется

Сколько лет уж прошло,
Только память – безжалостна,
В ней хранится все то,
Что давно бы – забыть,
Память – словно наколка,
Что кололи – без жалости
Мне чернил ее прочных
С души не отмыть!





Офицерская честь



Господа офицеры, войны уж погасли пожарища,
И окопы давно, уж густою травой поросли,
А в Афгане тогда – офицеры, мы были  - « товарищи»
Ну а честь, честь свою и тогда берегли

Офицерская честь – она кровью оплачена,
Кто ее не берег, тот дуэлью позор прикрывал,
Офицерская честь – раньше многое значила,
Защищая ее, офицер часто жизнь отдавал

-- RF –
Офицеры – честью дорожите!
Так бывает, это – все, что есть!
В мирной жизни, на войне цените
Офицеры,  Родину и честь!

Офицерская честь – берегла часто жизни солдатские,
И живыми домой возвращались тогда сыновья,
Офицерская честь – часовым над могилами братскими,
Где с солдатами вместе, офицеры, что пали в боях

Что ж , по правде сказать, честь сберечь удавалось не каждому,
И Афган – проверял где алмаз, где простое стекло
Офицерская честь – не бывает продажною,
«Честь имею!» прощаясь, говорить  офицерам  дано!


-- RF –
Офицеры – честью дорожите!
Так бывает, это – все, что есть!
В мирной жизни, на войне цените
Офицеры,  Родину и честь!





Ранее на эту же тему с композитором Валерием Антонюком (Luudvig) написана
песня Афган  - http://dump.ru/file/2793042

----------


## oskar_65

Последняя колонна от аэродрома
Уйдёт на Чарикар  и дальше на Джабаль.
Перемахнём Саланг и завтра будем дома...
Прощай Афганистан, которого мне жаль.

Подполковник Гусев... не помню, к сожалению, имени - отчества.

Хорошая работа, Сергей, молодчина! :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
В Афгане погибли мои друзья - офицеры-десантники :frown: Мы пели и играли в одном ВИА, которому сами дали название "Синева"...
хорошие были ребята...до сих пор, как вспомню, так сердце щемит...

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/830e6ca0df9d74451925e6b47280f3a34d7ae638646468.jpg[/IMG]



Пораскинулась ночка лунная.



Пораскинулась ночка лунная,
Ночка звездная задалась,
Спать бы нежится мне не думая,
Я б любви своей не сдалась

Жизнь в замужестве – тихой речкою,
Муж в работе все, да в делах
О любви мечтать – думать нечего,
Только ноченька помогла

 -- RF –

Как с любовью справится,
Если парень нравиться?
Как забыть любимые синие глаза?
Как не думать мне о нем,
От любви избавиться
Как о ней ему ни слова
Так и не сказать?

Он приехал к нам - ясным соколом
Кудри русые – девкам в сон,
Каждым вечером за околицей
Душу девичью рвет гармонь

Взглядом ласковым, будто шелковым
Гладит издали он меня,
Мой покой давно – уж осколками
Не унять в душе мне огня,

-- RF –

Как с любовью справится,
Если парень нравиться?
Как забыть любимые синие глаза?
Как не думать мне о нем,
От любви избавиться
Как о ней ему ни слова
Так и не сказать?

Занялся рассвет –утро хмурое
Нелюбимый муж – все не спит
Курит – мается, думу думает,
Да во всем меня,  знать винит

Ночка лунная, ночка звездная
Завязала ты – узелок,
Крепкий сон пошли мужу грозному
Хоть  не надолго – на часок

-- RF –

Как с любовью справится,
Если парень нравиться?
Как забыть любимые синие глаза?
Как не думать мне о нем,
От любви избавиться
Как о ней ему ни слова
Так и не сказать?




*Мелодию запева представляю себе как то так - http://dump.ru/file/3613478
для припева идей пока нет*
__________________

----------


## Витка

> Пораскинулась ночка лунная.


Спасибо, красиво...
Интересно, доживу ли до того момента, когда будут писать песни о счастливой любви и о ещё счастливее любви в супружестве!!! 
Надеюсь и верю, что доживу!!! 
Желаю всем счастья и взаимной любви!!! Берегите и  любите друг друга!!! Тогда мир станет лучше и добрее!

----------


## Skadi

> Интересно, доживу ли до того момента, когда будут писать песни о счастливой любви и о ещё счастливее любви в супружестве!!! 
> Надеюсь и верю, что доживу!!!


Доживёшь - куда ты денешься :wink: :Aga: 



> Желаю всем счастья и взаимной любви!!! Берегите и  любите друг друга!!! Тогда мир станет лучше и добрее!


Взаимно, Вика! Будем счастливы и любимы, верно? :smile: :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Послушайте интересный и талантливо спетый дуэт наших форумчан Саша(Смычек)  и Вита Полинская -Хочет осень пьяная.

 http://dump.ru/file/3630758

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________








[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/be329fc6885c1e160e9e7911090c266d4d7ae638901401.jpg[/IMG]



Русская    баня


Неделя вся – окалиной на сердце
И от проблем нырнуть в какую дверцу
Они кольцом охватывают плотным
От них избавит только душ холодный

Но перед этим – мы подпустим пару,
Приходишь ты - сюда  больным и старым,
Соленым потом прошибет на верхней полке!
А веник свежий добавляет толку 

--RF--
Ждет баня русская нас
Она нужней нам под час,
Чем все таблетки врачей и прост рецепт,
Друзья ,в парную идем!
И сердце просто поет,
А из березы веник – лучший фармацевт

Вот кости снова стали разгибаться,
Вот губы сами стали улыбаться,
Наш квас ядреный – мертвого подымет,
А душ холодный всю  усталость снимет!

В парной с друзьями –не бывает лучше
И я судьбу благодарю за этот случай,
Кто баню ценит – в жизни понимает,
Ведь лучше русской бани  не бывает!


--RF--
Ждет баня русская нас
Она нужней нам под час,
Чем все таблетки врачей и прост рецепт,
Друзья ,в парную идем!
И сердце просто поет,
А из березы веник – лучший фармацевт





Песню композитора Игоря Вялкова на мои слова  спел Анатолий Кенсаринов

- http://dump.ru/file/3630555


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/ff1e76a597ae675f27ea398e5e64278d4d7ae638902500.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> дуэт наших форумчан Саша(Смычек) и Вита Полинская


Молодцы! :Ok:

----------


## Витка

> Послушайте интересный


*Markovich*, Серёжа, эта песня выставлена уже на страничке Саши, тем более, что я это сделала без спроса, мне стыдно и неудобно вообще за то, что выставила... Зачем дублировать???   Мы с тобой потом другие выставим дуэты, договорились??? А пока будем готовиться к празднованию твоего дня рождения!!! :)))

----------


## Markovich

*Витка,
"Серёжа, эта песня выставлена уже на страничке Саши, тем более, что я это сделала без спроса, мне стыдно и неудобно вообще за то, что выставила... Зачем дублировать??? Мы с тобой потом другие выставим дуэты, договорились??? А пока будем готовиться к празднованию твоего дня рождения!!! :))) "

 Вита -что ты уже  дуэт выставила я просто не знал,не стал бы дублировать конечно! А что тебе неудобно так это - зря,все нормально!
*

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, спасибо, что успокаиваешь... Но в любом случае, постараюсь больше без спроса так не делать, а то плохо получается... Странно, что ты не знал, я же тебе написала...

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/a168ef8cb34d0bf6d91b1deddf3a1fe54d7ae639213026.jpg[/IMG]




С ключиком в спине



Сказки –обещания
Будет им конец ?
Показали мальчику – 
Вкусный леденец,
Только я не маленький,
В сказки веры нет
Разорву без паники 
Голубой конверт
Строчки  с завитушками,
На меня глядят,
Заводной игрушкою
Был я для тебя
Не одной единственной,
Любишь ты играть
Был тогда всерьез готов
Для тебя – страдать
Вставишь в спину ключик мне
Повернешь рукой -
Обнимаю с нежностью,
Я ведь – заводной,
Счастье мне лишь грезилось -
Призрачный мираж,
Прикрывал отчаянье
Мой лихой кураж
Но пружина лопнула
У меня в груди,
Если дверью хлопнул я –
Нужно уходить
Мне любовь по графику
Как то не с руки
Белым снегом – в Африке,
Только из муки
Мне бы настоящего,
Что б трещал мороз,
Что б всю ночь метель мела
И любовь – всерьез!

----------


## Витка

> С ключиком в спине


Серёжа очень хорошо, жаль только что о миражах...
А картинка из детства - спасибо!!!

----------


## MOPO

> Счастье мне лишь грезилось -
> Призрачный мираж,
> Прикрывал отчаянье
> Мой лихой кураж


 :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Мне бы настоящего,
> Что б трещал мороз,
> Что б всю ночь метель мела
> И любовь – всерьез!


Растворилось облачко, рядом нет подруг,
Белую снегурочку захотелось вдруг.
Только тает снежная в солнечных лучах
И в ладошках огненных остаётся прах...

----------


## Skadi

> С ключиком в спине


Серёж...у меня нарисовалась "сказка наоборот"...
К сожалению, невольно возникла такая ассоциация...недавно смотрела передачу одну....сколько грязи бывает в жизни....эх!...

*Сказочку рассказывал девочке месье -
Леденцы показывал в коробке "Монпансье".
Девочка-игрушечка их брала рукой -
Так месье к ней подобрал ключик заводной.
Девочка-красавица, сладости любя,
Даже не задумавшись, отдала себя.
А месье нашёптывать сказку продолжал
И время от времени ключиком играл.
Леденцы закончились, захотелось пить -
Только чистой-то воды некому дарить...*

Снова то же самое ощущение - как легко тебя читать  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

Мммдааа, разврат малолетних девочек леденцами.....
Надо Кодекс почитать на досуге...

----------


## Лев

> Мммдааа, разврат малолетних девочек леденцами.....
> Надо Кодекс почитать на досуге...


На досуге мы своих подруг(за 60) девочками называем :Aga:  и никаких забот о Кодексе:biggrin:. Лет через сорок узнаешь :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Лев*, тогда мисье был бы мальчиком...:wink:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/25b270cfb30675fc30fbc6e1a11db5674d7ae639399376.jpg[/IMG]


  Помнишь?
( дуэт)


Помнишь, как я шла к тебе
Сквозь снег и дождь,
Помнишь, как ждала тебя
На заре, дня
Но ты , тогда
В чужую поверил ложь
И не согрел меня
Но ты , тогда
В чужую поверил ложь
И не согрел меня


Помнишь, как я ждал тебя
Много дней,
Помнишь , как любовь искал 
В глубине глаз,
Но ты, тогда
Из старых из трех друзей,
Выбрала – не меня…
Но ты, тогда
Из старых из трех друзей,
Выбрала – не меня…

--RF--  
Той ошибки не исправить
А любовь еще жива,
Как стереть мою мне память,
И любви слова?


И отводим мы глаза,
Прячем взгляд
Словно воры, что зашли 
В дом  чужой
Кто прав из нас
И кто был тогда виноват – 
Важно ли нам с тобой?
Кто прав из нас
И кто был тогда виноват – 
Важно ли нам с тобой?


Пролетело много дней 
Без тебя
Говорили все забудь ты ее (его)
И вот опять – 
Ты рядом ,моя судьба
Но не вернуть ничего
И вот опять – 
Ты рядом ,моя судьба
Но не вернуть ничего




Текст написан мною  на существующую музыку Сергея Карелина  (Украина).
Дуэт исполнили Виктория Полинская (Подольск) и Алексей Кофанов (Петербург)  -  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/662961

----------


## Витка

> Помнишь?


Серёжа, спасибо большое!!! Слушаю... Как раз вчера вспоминала об этом...
И картинка - просто класс!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Дуэт исполнили Виктория Полинская (Подольск) и Алексей Кофанов (Петербург)


Прослушала...это третий дуэт, который я слушаю с тобой, Вик. Сейчас скажу. Пока что, дуэт с Сашей (сделанный тобой) - лучше остальных. Вот так. Почему? да потому - по тембру, сочности, насыщенности, выразительности....Саша поёт и наслаждается этим, отдаёт себя пению.....Алексей (мне так показалось, извините, это лично моё мнение) немного...любуется...собой...:wink: Местами звучит очень хорошо, но....ах, это "но". Я его уже озвучила :wink:
Добавлю. Ты, Вик - поёшь, и тебе веришь. Алексей поёт - просто правильно поёт - это отмечаешь, а душа молчит.

----------


## Black Lord

> С ключиком в спине


Тронуло больно... :Pivo: 


> Дуэт исполнили


Текст красивый, но пели каждый о своём...
Дуэт- это слитие в единое целое, а получилась басня "Лебедь, рак и щука".
Ребята, извините, но лукавить и льстить нет желания.:wink:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, *Андрей Байрон*, честно скажу, согласна с обоими.
Но вижу положительно в том, что во-первых, у  песни появилась жизнь, а  во-вторых, Алексей очень её обогатил и преобразил своим вторым голосом в разных вариациях, я очень благодарна ему за это!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/2f2c16a55e62fa0cf6d882f863240cb54d7ae639745808.jpg[/IMG]


Николина    гора



Над Николиной горой –
                             стаи   птиц,  птиц
Над Николиной горой
                             Облака – вдаль…
Церковь  Спаса  над рекой
                              Пала ниц, ниц
Вдаль несет река листвы киноварь 

Облака за птицами –
                                  Вдаль,  вдаль
Мне б за ними быстрыми  -
                                   Вслед, вслед
Крик их в небе не дает –
                                    Спать, спать
И покоя на душе  -
                                      Нет, нет
Слышу, птицы, я ваш 
                                    Крик, крик
Только в небо не подняться
                                    Мне , мне
Был крылатым  - 
                                Да поник, сник
Оставаться   -
                                На земле – мне
Над Николиной горой –
                             стаи   птиц,  птиц
Над Николиной горой
                             Облака – вдаль…
Церковь  Спаса  над рекой
                              Пала ниц, ниц
Вдаль несет река листвы киноварь 




[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/4fc37f85e3f4dac496d86ebd8e8d20fd4d7ae639745922.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

*Несколько дней назад в моем посте #588 я поместил текст "Зарядили дожди"
Киевский композитор Владимир Коваленко написал песню,которую исполнил
музыкант с форума ВКМ  Александр (Zbara)

   Выношу эту работу на Ваш суд
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/663891/
*

----------


## oskar_65

> Выношу эту работу на Ваш суд


Спето хорошо, слов нет :Pivo: 
только ошущение сырости осталось, недоработы... так бывает, когда тема делается и записывается в сжатые сроки.... или попросту наскоряк... 
Тебе самому наверняка многое слышится не так как ты себе представлял..а, Сергей-ака? :Pivo:

----------


## Black Lord

Буква "а" выскакивает и взрывается постоянно. В остальном молодцы! :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

Oskar, Андрей, спасибо за отзывы!
Действительно спешили с записью - я же и торопил!
Но то что вышло,скажу откровенно, мне понравилось,хотя недостатки 
наверное есть. Я слышал эту вещь - как бы в исполнении Юрия Шевчука или Георгия Лепса - так примерно и вышло на мой взгляд.


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________




[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/0afd30e9def03ad18fd72bb977e2c5994d7ae639894621.jpg[/IMG]


Сильна – как Смерть.
(романс)

Ты поиграть со мной решила как бы в прятки,
Знаком давно я с этою игрой,
Так змеелов перед глазами кобры машет тряпкой,
А сзади – подбирается рукой

Из дорогой спешишь своей машины
В мехах высоких прячешь тонкий лик
И рядом все стоящие мужчины,
Оцепенев, застыли вдруг на миг,

Украдкой взгляд на них ты не бросаешь,
Проверить что б нанесенный ущерб
Зачем? Все наповал – ты это знаешь,
И результат такой в порядке уж вещей,

Не зря назвали красоту когда то «Страшной силой»,
Сражает красота – в расцвете лет мужчин
Прошла и как косою всех скосила,
Всех - от юнцов безусых до владельцев лысин и морщин

Просить пощады глупо ,бесполезно,
Кинжальный взгляд из под густых ресниц,
Прошла ты – прозвучала, словно песня,
И за тобой лишь шлейф из бледных лиц,

Сильна  - как смерть, и тем ,увы – опасна,
Что дать не можешь ничего взамен,
Ведь разбивать сердца привыкла ты напрасно,
И жизнь твоя – цепочка из измен ,

Так и идешь по жизни снежной королевой,
Неся в душе лишь равнодушья лед,
Сражая красотой направо и налево,
Да только красота когда ни будь уйдет,

Останется тогда лишь пустота,
Да горький привкус разочарованья 
И жизнь вдруг кончится перилами моста,
Шагнуть с которых подтолкнет сознание…

----------


## Витка

> "Зарядили дожди"
> Киевский композитор Владимир Коваленко написал песню,которую исполнил
> музыкант с форума ВКМ Александр (Zbara)


Спасибо... послушала... приятно слушать... Александр - хорошо исполнил... с чувством.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/fb8c390e831c000d5ea283d240a3efaa4d7ae640012054.jpg[/IMG]




Без    фальши.



Дрожащий голос твой 
Струной звучит  -  не в тон
В обертке громких фраз
Ложь спрятать так не просто
Поверить я б хотел,
Да сердца камертон
Подсказывает мне,
Что исправлять все поздно,
Мне ложь – не по нутру,
Мне лучше – прямо в лоб,
Простая ругань мне –
Понятней хитрой фальши
Похмелье – поутру,
С паленой водки слов,
Что сказаны вчера,
Как жить – не знаю дальше!
А если уж любить –
То только от души,
Уж лучше промолчать,
Чем слов – елей тягучий,
Ведь лучше иногда –
Без слов поговорить,
Один твой нежный взгляд –
Мне слов ненужных лучше,
Трудней глазами врать,
Чем паутиной фраз,
В глазах твоих – душа,
Как в зеркале – раскрыта,
Узнаю – все равно,
И лишних слов – не трать!
Пойму – у ног моих,
Разбитое корыто!

----------


## Skadi

> В глазах твоих – душа,
> Как в зеркале – раскрыта...


В глазах твоих - душа!
Я утонуть в ней рада,
Тобой одним дышать -
Ах, лучшая награда!
Прими меня, испей
Другой души нектара,
Стань смыслом жизни всей,
Любви стань светлым даром!

Серёжа  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Мне ложь – не по нутру,
> Мне лучше – прямо в лоб,
> Простая ругань мне –
> Понятней хитрой фальши


Супер!!! :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

*Skadi*,*Kliakca*, девочки - рад,что заходите.Приятно,что каждая из вас выбрала что то свое - я и писал для многих!
Оля - спасибо за чудесный экспромт,ты как всегда - на высоте!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Мне ложь – не по нутру,
> Мне лучше – прямо в лоб,
> Простая ругань мне –
> Понятней хитрой фальши


Я это поняла на практике....:frown: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Оля - спасибо за чудесный экспромт,ты как всегда - на высоте!


Серёж, а ты, как всегда, галантен - приятно  :Oj: 
Твои стихи вызывают отклик - отсюда, и экспромты :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> Похмелье – поутру,
> С паленой водки слов,


 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

*Oskar 65 -Спасибо!*
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 



*Учиться никогда не поздно! Поэтический ЛИКБЕЗ!*




Мастер-класс
05.11.2009 Пособие по написанию хитовых песенных текстов. Сергей Ширяев, группа СТИЛЯГИ.


         В нашей стране издревле песня оценивалась  слушателем, в основном исходя из ее содержания. В последнее время  мы слышим все больше кустарных поделок, выполненных с явным нарушением всех возможных принципом стихосложения, когда вокалисту приходится «натягивать» текст на ноты, а драматургия хорошо слаженного текста уступает место скороспелым речевкам.  Для того, чтобы помочь автору песенных текстов в его нелегком деле, и написана эта работа.  

         Для начала разберемся в том, что есть текст песни. Западный подход к песенному тексту формулируется так: слова и голос исполнителя есть музыкальный инструмент, призванный добавить красок в аранжировку, сделав ее законченным музыкальным произведением. Большой смысловой нагрузки западные тексты, как правило, не несут. Хотя, конечно, есть исключения. У нас в России песню, текст которой, построен на двух постоянно повторяющихся словах, слушать, возможно, и будут. Но недолго. 

         Русскому  уху привычнее содержательные тексты. По сути, наша песня – это драматическое произведение, подчиняющееся законам драматургии. Учитывая, что в среднем объем текста песни не превышает двух десятков коротких строк, мы должны понимать, что каждое слово здесь важно, необходимо и незаменимо. Ту содержательную информацию, которую песня призвана донести до слушателя, мы должны выразить очень ограниченным набором слов. Следовательно, эти слова должны быть выверены до мелочей, неся при этом необходимый объем информации, построенной по законам драматургии на конфликте. При этом слова песни должны легко и комфортно петься и, самое главное, с удовольствием слушаться. Слушатель должен ощущать близость слов своему состоянию, своим эмоциям, мыслям, чувствам.   

         Слова песни. 

         1. Текст песни  должен строго соответствовать структуре песни (количеству и порядку куплетов, припевов, бриджа).
         2. Текст должен строго соответствовать размеру песни. То есть количество слогов должно четко соответствовать музыкальному размеру. Если вы пишите текст и не сильны в музыке, попросите вокалиста пропеть ваш текст. Сразу поймете, поется он или нет.
         3. Стилистика текста должна соответствовать стилистике музыки: грустная лирическая музыка не сочетается с юмористическими текстами.
         4. Текст должен быть вокально-адаптированным, не иметь сложно произносимых слов и словосочетаний. Количество слов должно быть минимальным. Текст должен быть лаконичен, прост для восприятия и легко идентифицироваться.
         5. Смысл и содержание текста должны легко формулироваться одной фразой. Эта песня про то, как…
         6. Слова припева должны обобщать содержание куплетов и выражать общую идею песни. Смысл песни должен быть понятен даже если слушатель услышал один припев.
         7. Текст песни должен содержать ее название. В идеале – это должны быть слова припева. Тем самым вы делаете возможным ее заказ на радио.
         8. Слушатель должен ассоциировать себя с героем (героями) песни. У каждого в жизни была несчастная любовь, дружба, расставание, проводы и т.д. Важно затронуть текстом именно ностальгические струны души слушателя.
         9. Исполнитель не должен выглядеть в неприглядном свете. Недопустимо выставлять исполнителя лжецом, подлецом, стервой, неряхой и т.д., если не преследуется конкретной цели (например – в юмористических песнях).
        10. Текст не должен звучать нравоучительно и наставительно. Не следует показывать слушателю, что исполнитель умнее, чем он. Тем более что в большинстве случаев это не так J
        11. Текст (особенно – припев!) должен содержать яркие запоминающиеся свежие образы. Про любовь написаны десятки тысяч песен. Количество слов, использованных в этих песнях, конечно. В большинстве случаев написание нового текста про любовь означает нахождение нового оригинального порядка старых заезженных слов. Чтобы сделать что-то свежее, нужно найти свежий, ранее неиспользовавшийся образ.
        12. Текст должен быть лишен «избитых» слов и словосочетаний и очевидных банальностей. Я всегда стараюсь обходить такие слова как «любовь», «небеса», «облака», «нежность», «небо», «мечтать». Вообще, тему любви я назвал бы одной из самых сложных тем для песен. При всей кажущейся простоте, работать с этой темой и не опустится до декламации высокопарных банальностей оказывается очень трудно. Сказать о любви так, как до вас никто не сказал – вот достойная, но, увы, труднодостижимая цель. Использование фраз, основанных на признании в любви – уже банальность. Использование заезженной схемы построения песни «я тебя любил / любила, а ты меня бросил / бросила, но я тебя все равно люблю и поэтому страдаю» - банальность в квадрате. И уж совсем неприемлемыми являются слова типа «вышина» и «небеса». За использование подобных слов я бы навеки лишал права работать в сфере шоу-бизнеса. Бойтесь, графоманы, придет мое время!
        13. Припев должен быть прост для запоминания. Ну как тут не похвалишь себя любимого. «Дай мне крылья – и стану я птицей. Дай мне крылья – смогу я летать. Дай мне крылья – и дней вереницу Без печали смогу я встречать». Классическая схема построения припева: яркий образ, повтор шляг-фразы, элементарная запоминаемость. Ну разве я не молодец?
        14. На протяжении всей песни текст должен нести единую смысловую нагрузку.
        15. Текст должен «цеплять» с самого начала и держать внимание слушателя до конца песни.
        16. Тема и стилистика текста должна быть близка максимально широкому контингенту слушателей. То есть не рекомендуется использовать явные экспрессивные молодежные выражения в песне, рассчитанной на широкую аудиторию. Не стоит также употреблять «заумные» слова.
        17. Не рекомендую пытаться объяснить слушателю образ исполнителя. «Я как одинокая вишня» - звучит как слова клоуна в костюме Петрушки, который играет настолько плохо, что для понятности должен поминутно объяснять, кто он. Не нужно также объяснять, что исполнитель чувствует. Все это должно становиться ясно из общего смысла песни.  
        18. Следует избегать ненужных подробностей, явных украшательств и бессмысленных пояснений. Для меня верхом абсурда являются слова песни «Я-я яблоки ела, я-я просто сгорела». Что хотел сказать исполнитель – остается за скобками. Зачем нам рассказывается про гастрономические предпочтения артиста? Или небезызвестная песня «КакАко-какаО-ко-ко-ко-ко». Это же просто вершина идиотизма! Рифмы другой не было? Словарь рифм, между прочим, продается в Доме книги. 
        19. Каждое слово текста должно быть выверено, взвешено, опробовано на вкус, и стоять как патрон в обойме: на своем и только своем месте! Хороший текст отличается тем, что его уже невозможно изменить. То есть ни одно слово не может быть заменено на аналогичное, или похожее, или другое, но близкое.
        20. Сюжет песни должен развиваться от начала к концу, иметь явно очерченную структуру и не носить характер притянутого за уши.
        21. Сюда же следует отнести распространенную стилистическую ошибку начинающих словописцев: события песни происходят в разных временах. Это недопустимо. Если мы начали песню в прошедшем времени, то в нем мы и должны остаться. Единственное исключение – когда в финале события развиваются в будущем: случится что-то и тогда все изменится так-то и так-то. Но путаницы времен нужно избегать всегда.  
        22. Хорошая песня помимо информационной нагрузки, несет на себе некий побудительный мотив: давайте сделаем то-то и то-то, чтобы не было так-то и так-то. И здесь важно, чтобы этот побудительный мотив (если он есть) был один и только один.
        23. Песня должна нести только одну эмоцию. Если в первом куплете мы апеллируем к состраданию (исполнителя жалко), то во втором куплете нельзя менять вектор эмоции и уводить слушателя от сострадания к презрению или зависти. Кстати, как мы уже говорили, презрение – недопустимая для песни эмоция.
        24. Не пишите о том, что дорого и близко только вам. Один мой друг написал очень хорошую музыку к песне. Изначально это были музыка и слова. Ему хотелось донести до слушателей свою эмоцию относительно любовной трагедии, коснувшейся лично его. Песня была неплохая, но изобиловала подробностями конкретных отношений конкретных людей. Ее метафоры были абстрактно-туманными и не отличались легкостью понимания. Я обратил внимание автора на этот факт. «Кому надо – поймет» - ответил он. Текст пришлось писать заново. Сейчас эту песню знают миллионы.


         Струкутура  хитовой песни  должна быть такой: 
         1. Куплет 1 (или первая часть куплета). Интродукция. Объяснение: почему, где, что. С первых слов должно быть понятно настроение героя / героини и всей песни.
         2. Куплет 2 (или вторая часть куплета). Конфликт. Было так, но почему-то стало иначе. Было хорошо, стало плохо. Проблема. Герой встает перед выбором. Конфликт. 
         3. Бридж (если есть). Усиление конфликта.  Резюмирование всего вышесказанного.
         4. Припев. РЕШЕНИЕ. Выход из тупика, призыв к действию, перемена ситуации, перелом.
         5. Куплет 3. Результирующий. Что стало  после слов припева. Что теперь  будет. Все улучшилось (или улучшится). Выход из конфликта.  

За сим –  с пожеланиями новых творческих побед,

Сергей  Ширяев,
композитор, поэт,
солист группы  «Стиляги»

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/74c6948e9c1882aa904227e2cbbbc4e64d7ae640186630.jpg[/IMG]

 Как ?




Трещина. По любви моей хрупкой – трещина.
И в сознанье, что я – твоя женщина,
Трещина. Как по сердцу прошла ,
Вечная, мне любовь не обещана,
Я с тобой – не повенчана!
Женщина, что любовь свою долго ждала.


   --RF--  
Как? Как без тебя прожить, без глаз твоих и рук?
Как? Как взгляды выдержать с сочувствием подруг?
Как? Как телефона мне молчанье пережить?
Любви осколки вместе не сложить!


Холодно. Небо – серым свинцом то ли оловом,
Кленам голым за окнами холодно,
Мне б прижаться к тебе хоть на миг
Городом, без тебя я брожу моим городом,
И со мною лишь мокрые голуби,
Мокнуть нам и звонков ждать твоих…


   --RF--  
Как? Как без тебя прожить, без глаз твоих и рук?
Как? Как взгляды выдержать с сочувствием подруг?
Как? Как телефона мне молчанье пережить?
Любви осколки вместе не сложить!





[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/892b83cd78f8eddad9e182c3162ba07f4d7ae640186892.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

> Как ?


Здорово и печально!!! Дуэтная песня!!!

----------


## CTARый

*Markovich*,
  ПОСТ 645 внедрил меня в дипрессию.:frown:

----------


## Лев

> стер-класс
> 05.11.2009 Пособие по написанию хитовых песенных текстов. Сергей Ширяев, группа СТИЛЯГИ.


Твоему творчеству это не присуще... Но... ведущие рекордскомпании придерживаются примерно таких критериев в выпусках песенной продукции - это бизнес. Один этнос любит ритм, другой содержание и т.д. - и это всё учитывается, жизнь всё расставляет по местам. Остаются вечнозвучащие - остальное пропадает...

----------


## Markovich

*Витка*,известно,кто у нас хорошо дуэты поет!
*CTARый*,
 Отчего же в депрессию? По моему советы дельные и многое можно взять на вооружение,хотя конечно не все.Я для того и выставил,чтобы форумчане высказали -кто что думает и своим опытом поделились.

----------


## oskar_65

> Мастер-класс


Процентов на 80 где-то соглашусь с автором, сия работа в первую очередь наводит на мысль, что написание текста песни - тоже работа, чуть ли не канцелярский подход через напряг не просто всех имеющихся в наличии извилин, но и элементарно пятой точки(в просторечии задницы) - основополагающей, как это часто бывает, поэтической идее шоу-бизнеса, особенно в его однодневной ипостаси, как-то "поющие трусы" и т.п. и ДТП... Это вам не "потный вал вдохновения"... грусть-тоска и био-мать.. ну о чём ещё писать?:biggrin:
Но без перегибов, конечно же не обошлось. Мне, допустим непонятно, чем [QUOTE*Дай мне крылья – и стану я птицей. Дай мне крылья – смогу я летать.*[/QUOTE] свежее и небанальнее, чем 
[QUOTE *«вышина» и «небеса»*.[/QUOTE]
Может всё дело лишь в том, что 
[QUOTE *Ну разве я не молодец?*[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE*стоять как патрон в обойме: на своем и только своем месте!*[/QUOTE]
Некорректный пример - с патронами это не хиляет.
Да и тексты так порой перекраиваешь, что уже не знаешь, какой вариант лучше оставить - и так вроде ничего и сяк...
И ни в коем случае я не стал бы следовать такому указанию:

[QUOT *Не пишите о том, что дорого и близко только вам.*[/QUOTE]
А кому, позвольте полюбопытствовать?
Сорри за словоблудие, интересный рассказик, зацепил. :Pivo:

----------


## aigul

*oskar_65*,согласна. Мне кажется по такому принципу ( как описано в 645 посте), пишутся тексты для "поющих трусов". Да фраза в припеве должна быть запоминающейся, но и красивой и нести в себе определенную смысловую нагрузку. 

*Не пишите о том, что дорого и близко только вам* - но многие тексты и стихи и рождаются из этого.Согласна только с тем , что конкретику в таком тексте нужно немного завуалировать, смягчить.

----------


## Лев

> Не пишите о том, что дорого и близко только вам - но многие тексты и стихи и рождаются из этого.Согласна только с тем , что конкретику в таком тексте нужно немного завуалировать, смягчить.
> __________________


Самое интересное, что то, что дорого и близко многими воспринимается, как своё. Дарил диски с нашими песнями своим друзьям и все в голос - это про нас...

----------


## oskar_65

> то, что дорого и близко многими воспринимается, как своё.


И это правильно. 
Что может испытать такого уникального любой из нас, чтоб другие не смогли его понять? Мы ведь всего лишь двуполые...
Созвучье чувств и есть гармония.

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,ух ты правда? С нашими песнями! Классно! Я так поняла воспринимали на урааааа!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/4ca5fc5340e75bd1d2e84402a5c9c7de4d7ae640336357.jpg[/IMG]



Городок черемух и  сирени



Городок мой –сколько долгих  лет
Жил вдали я от тебя, а ты старел
Но сегодня я купил билет
Прямо в детство, я давно хотел

С детства улочкой знакомой побреду,
Крапивой заросшие заборы,
Если присмотрюсь, наверное найду
Надписи, что с детства мне знакомы

  -- RF –
Городок черемух и сирени
Сном из детства вновь меня позвал
Отцвела сирень с черемухой –
Опять я опоздал,
Лишь успел на листопад осенний

Нас тянуло словно птиц на юг,
Уезжали мы в Москву и в Питер
А сегодня словно старый друг
Город мой позвал – «Давно не видел»

А в больших далеких городах
Жизнь неслась – работа, деньги, дети
Только вдруг стал часто сниться мне
Городок, что лишь один на свете
      --RF --
Городок - деревня – не поймешь,
Весь в черемухе и в зарослях сирени
От нее бывало не заснешь,
Ночью теплой, взбудоражено весенней!

И тогда была полна душа,
Радостью неясных ожиданий,
Старой жизни было уж не жаль,
Пыль чужих дорог, как видно ждала 
     --RF--
Наш пустырь травою весь зарос,
Где в футбол сражались до упаду,
Я б портвейн опять с собой принес,
Только не с кем пить, да и не надо… 
   SOLO

   -- RF --

----------


## Skadi

> Отцвела сирень с черемухой –
> Опять я опоздал,
> Лишь успел на листопад осенний


Понимая, что года забрали много,
К детства снова возвращаемся порогу.
Не застанем там уже сирень в цвету,
Только память и хранит ту красоту... :flower:

----------


## overload

Ню...
Хотел прокомментировать эту статью (пост № 645) - но тогда бы пришлось комментировать каждый абзац в отдельности, а мне сегодня лень.
Аффтару (статьи, а не поста) я бы посоветовал подучить орфографию - нельзя же учить других грамоте, садя тут и там ошибки в тексте. 
Ну, и спросить: а вот это он не читал?

Общее впечатление: статья - руководство к выпечке шлягеров.

----------


## smychok

> Уж лучше промолчать,
> Чем слов – елей тягучий,
> Ведь лучше иногда –
> Без слов поговорить,


 Это точно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Markovich

Набросок Анатолия Кенсаринова  "Городок черемух и сирени"
- http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/668441/

----------


## Лев

> "Городок черемух и сирени"


Симпатично :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

*Markovich*,
 Спасибо за Ваше творчество... :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*Один текст- две песни!  
Так бывает не часто!
*

*Зарядили дожди.*

Зарядили дожди
Монотонною скукою,
Безысходный концерт – 
Капель бег по стеклу,
А грущу я всегда
Лишь со старой подругою,
С той гитарой,  что Осень
Пережил не одну

Знаю только два средства,
Портвейна стакан,
Да серебряных струн
Звук – чтоб с Осенью справится,
Пережить чтоб дожди,
Золотой листопад,
В том что  лето убила - 
Хочет Осень покаяться

--  RF –
А дожди по стеклу   
Все бегут и бегут,
Нет  им  кра-а-а-я
Знаешь, я  уж давно,
Тебя больше не жду
Не придешь ты,
Я зна-а-а-ю

Почему так случается,
Что разлуку  -  как гостью,
Всякий раз Осень тащит
И сажает за стол,
Мне с ней выпить придется,
Даже может быть с тостом
«За твое одиночество 
Долгих лет – этак сто!»

Что ж , я выпью, раз налито!
Как бы ни было там ,
Да с гитарой в обнимку – 
К печке жаркой поближе
Песней с летом прощусь – 
Струны жмутся к ладам,
Рыжей сукою Осень окно,
Языком мокрым лижет

--RF --



*  Зарядили дожди 1*
*Александр Zbara,муз. Владимира Ковленко
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/663891/*


*Зарядили дожди 2*
*А.Кенсаринов ,муз.Сергея Павкина 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/667190/*

----------


## Лев

> Один текст- две песни! 
> Так бывает не часто!


Но бывает :Aga: , особенно в твоей теме:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

Оба варианта хороши!!!

----------


## Skadi

> К печке жаркой поближе
> Песней с летом прощусь – 
> Струны жмутся к ладам,
> Рыжей сукою Осень окно,
> Языком мокрым лижет


:wink: неожиданно и интересно :rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/9e3c55e4c4d9d1d4ac9c0b426c67c31a4d7ae640718528.jpg[/IMG]

*За забором.*

Замки – запоры 
На  воротАх,
Стоят заборы,
За ними – враг,
Заборы ставят
Не от друзей
Заборы правят
Россией  всей !

Что за забором
Не видно мне,
Свет вспыхнет скоро
В чужом окне
Уж там конечно
Другая жизнь
Там каждый вечер
Звенят ножи

На блюдах тонких
Едят и пьют
И у камина 
Царит уют
Там стройных женщин
Окутал шелк
И счастлив каждый
Кто в дом вошел

-- RF --
Я за забором знаю  счастье  прячется,
Такое, что и жизни всей не жаль
Когда я встречу ту, что мне судьбой назначена
Забор рассыплется, как дорогой хрусталь

Играют скрипки,
Виолончель
Танцуют тени  
В огне свечей
Там смех  серебряной
Звучит струной
Смеются может быть
Там надо мной 

Рубином светится
Графин с вином
Мне это кажется
Волшебным сном
А в доме сказочном
Что хошь – бери
Да  за  забором я,
А не внутри

Прекрасный ангел,
Одетый в шелк
К окну раскрытому
Вдруг подошел,
Лишь тонкий профиль
В лучах свечи
К ногам упали 
Моим ключи…

-- RF --
Я за забором знаю  счастье  прячется,
Такое, что и жизни всей не жаль
Когда я встречу ту, что мне судьбой назначена
Забор рассыплется, как дорогой хрусталь



[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/f972c7204553f023af74ff77d55f77d04d7ae640718580.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

> Я за забором знаю счастье прячется,
> Такое, что и жизни всей не жаль
> Когда я встречу ту, что мне судьбой назначена
> Забор осколками рассыплется, как дорогой хрусталь





> Прекрасный ангел,
> Одетый в шелк
> К окну раскрытому
> Вдруг подошел,
> Лишь тонкий профиль
> В лучах свечи
> К ногам упали 
> Моим ключи…


Как красиво - супер!!! Спасибо большое Серёжа!!! :034:  :034:  :034:

----------


## Black Lord

> Когда я встречу ту, что мне судьбой назначена
> Забор рассыплется, как дорогой хрусталь


Забор рассыплю тот, построю свой.:biggrin: :br:

----------


## Markovich

*Сегодня утром гулял я со своим Морфеем у себя во дворе и обратил внимание,что под ногами листья совершенно разные и разный фон,на котором они лежат.Разные,но все по-своему красивые.И напомнили они мне набивные Ивановские ситцы -Ситцы Осени (или портреты Осени) Отвел я Морфея домой,взял фотоаппарат и все это сфотографировал в течение 15 минут,так как все места находились в 5-10 м друг от друга.
Закрутились в голове строчки стихов про Ситцы  Осени. Стих я так и не написал (пока),а фото решил выставить  в теме и показать всем.
*

Итак - Ситец 1-й.

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/03efb94782a5412879f76b69b8f2a0964d7ae640884026.jpg[/IMG]

Ситец 2-й

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/7fb3c8603370b7255b4c5e59b75471704d7ae640884644.jpg[/IMG]

Ситец 3-й

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/9ca8d1698a4de44dd85501dc2cdd65814d7ae640884701.jpg[/IMG]

Ситец 4-й

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/f03276aeb1621c328e1e118a82b62f714d7ae640884867.jpg[/IMG]

Ситец 5-й

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/9f0dc8299ad9051041f6283c94c25a844d7ae640885285.jpg[/IMG]


Ситец 6-й

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/b8d127f663fe8c559e4d1461a28d5d624d7ae640887286.jpg[/IMG]


Ситец 7-й

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/72222e971689695652f40b0232ed3d964d7ae640885089.jpg[/IMG]

Ситец 8-й

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/18d7afa95ccd899c852cc4f16cb254c34d7ae640885513.jpg[/IMG]


Ситец 9-й

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/b78e68f84d6b5b5705f392c59fd2b1be4d7ae640885189.jpg[/IMG]


Ситец 10-й

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/43c04aa1c57f94fff6f616d19e61c7554d7ae640885227.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Неплохой ассортимент у осени... :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/ad033bc22e1b418ff4e9be1e3848ea5b4d7ae640897167.jpg[/IMG]


  Стюардеcса


Ты в далеком  Торонто
Или в добром Париже,
Не с сумою – котомкой,
Все же странница ты,
Может в Токио строгом,
Или где то поближе,
Может в солнечной Ялте,
Среди шумной толпы

Мой подарок – мобильник,
Был троянской лошадкой,
Есть подвох небольшой,
С ним наш общий секрет,
Иногда он мне шлет,
От хозяйки украдкой
Координаты твои – 
Столбик цифр – весь привет

И тогда  в тихом офисе
Я зашторю окно
Ноутбук свой открыв,
Я введу эти цифры
И узнаю где ты,
Только жаль об одном
Мне никак не узнать -
Твои мысли

-- RF --  
Стюардессу, стюардессу я люблю
Только мне за нею не угнаться
Журавля  никак я не словлю,
А синиц - и не хочу пытаться

На экране открою
Фото тех городов,
Где вчера ты была,
Перелетною птицей
Только птицы летают
Два раза в году,
А тебе ведь Земля
В небе снится

Может хватит по свету
Мотаться уже,
Километров и милей
За плечами немало,
Ведь бывает, что гибнут
На крутом вираже
А таким виражам
Ты уж счет потеряла

Как без соли – без риска
Жизнь твоя - и не жизнь,
Жаркий зной Сингапура,
Или Балтики сырость,
А в Москве уж сирени
Гроздья тянуться ввысь,
Я хочу лишь чтоб ты
Здесь опять приземлилась

-- RF --  
Стюардессу, стюардессу я люблю
Только мне за нею не угнаться
Журавля  никак я не словлю,
А синиц - и не хочу пытаться

----------


## Лев

> Координаты твои


Народу на слух ближе "эСэМэСки", :Aga:   да и ритмически лучше будет...

----------


## Markovich

> Народу на слух ближе "эСэМэСки",  да и ритмически лучше будет...


Лев,спасибо - принимается!
Мне слово координаты тоже резало слух - не для песни!

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

> Только жаль об одном
> Мне никак не узнать -
> Твои мысли


Увы...:wink:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/f55dbb54f4744fa721983a51c149fbec4d7ae641110714.jpg[/IMG]



 А на воле…



Вечер, Зона вся в строю
На день меньше срок,
Что сказать про жизнь мою –
Спел бы если б  смог
Только грустных песен петь
Не умею я
День прошел – упал как с ветки
Лист календаря

Я тебе назначил встречу 
В предрассветном сне 
Будут там вино и свечи – 
Улыбнешься мне,
Только с каждым днем все реже
Ты приходишь в снах
Жду тебя – как ждут зимою,
Что придет весна

-- RF --  
А сегодня ранним утром выпал первый снег
А на воле, а на воле где то – женский смех,
А на воле, а на воле где то – детский плач,
А на волю , а на волю – хочется, хоть плачь!

Улыбаешься печально,
Милая – не плачь,
Утро мудреней чем вечер – 
Лечит время-врач,
Только рук своих красивых 
Никому на плечи
Не клади в холодный этот, 
С первым снегом вечер,

Я живу в жестоком мире,
Здесь порядок свой,
Мне – отдушиной единой
Эти сны с тобой,
Я щетиной исцарапать
Так боюсь во сне,
Научился улетать я 
Хоть на час к тебе

-- RF --  
А сегодня ранним утром выпал первый снег
А на воле, а на воле где то – женский смех,
А на воле, а на воле где то – детский плач,
А на волю , а на волю – хочется, хоть плачь!

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Серёжа-а-а-а....только подумала о тебе, а ты - тут, как тут :smile: :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*Skadi,
Оль! А я почувствовал!:rolleyes:*

----------


## Ольвия

*Markovich*,
 :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Markovich*,прелесть и душевно!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
> Оль! А я почувствовал!:rolleyes:


Серёж, а сейчас, мм? я снова о тебе подумала :rolleyes:



> Я тебе назначил встречу 
> В предрассветном сне 
> Будут там вино и свечи – 
> Улыбнешься мне


Вот и я живу до встречи
С тем, кто сердцу мил.
И молюсь, чтоб образ мой
Он в сердце сохранил!

----------


## Markovich

[QUOTE=Skadi;2501588]Серёж, а сейчас, мм? я снова о тебе подумала :rolleyes:

Оля,а я опять почувствовал! (Только ты так часто не думай,а то я не успеваю писать:biggrin:)

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/c8870514a73879a669d622db3aacd4604d7ae641235693.jpg[/IMG]




Заливає дощами травень.. 



Заливає дощами травень 
Ранній дощ цей мене збудив 
Знаєш , певно я був не правий, 
Що кохання як чашку розбив 

Та весна, що бузком буяла 
Дарувала в останній раз 
Твоє тіло – як квітку алу 
Твою посмішку – кращу з прикрас 

Так багато, так щедро одміряно 
Нам було, що не знали ціни 
Карі очі твої замріяні 
Наче бачили радісні сни 

Ти довірливо – як дитина 
Дарувала себе мені 
Я не знав, що ти жінка єдина, 
Що лишилася на Землі 

Я гадав – ще багато зустріну 
Ніжних рук і солодких уст 
Не чекав тільки постріла в спину 
Не гучного, як гілки хруст...



Киевский композитор Владимир Коваленко написал и напел песню -
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/672415/

----------


## Skadi

> Оля,а я опять почувствовал! (Только ты так часто не думай,а то я не успеваю писать :biggrin:)





> Так багато, так щедро одміряно 
> Нам було, що не знали ціни 
> Карі очі твої замріяні 
> Наче бачили радісні сни


:smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, Сергей! Просто супер! Суперски супер!




> Так багато, так щедро одміряно 
> Нам було, що не знали ціни 
> Карі очі твої замріяні 
> Наче бачили радісні сни


Я прям замечталась!

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Лен, а я сразу о твоих очах (Карі очі) почему-то подумала :rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

*Skadi*,
Оля,спасибо!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Лена! 
Твоя похвала,как мастера украинских текстов - дорогого стоит!Спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Заливає дощами травень..


Прям бальзамом на душу!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Обожаю всё украинское!!  :Aga:  Супер!!!  :Ok:  Спасибо большое!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, да прям мастера! Ну сказал! Не ну мне это льстит конечно! :rolleyes:
Но я просто прочитала и так тепло сразу стало! Мне кажется каждая женщина, девушка, услышав эту песню  или просто прочитав этот стих, почувствует себя единственной!И так льется стих красиво!

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Серёж, представь - Вика и Айгуль знают украинский, а я только догадываюсь о смысле - но почему-то сейчас мне было всё понятно - спасибо тебе за тепло и улыбку, что подарили твои строки :smile:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, а у нас снова новая аватарка - суперская!!!
Оленька, всё переведём, если нужно... ЛЕГКО!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, а у нас снова новая аватарка - суперская!!!


Вик, и у тебя аватарка - прелесть  :flower:  
(я там со своей подругой детства - вместе переживали на конкурсе :smile:)

----------


## Markovich

*Немного Вивальди!*

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2564691.html...65b99188f8b956

----------


## Black Lord

> Немного Вивальди!


Талант!

----------


## Лев

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Неужели незаметно, что этот "талант" делает вид, что играет? Прислушайся к фонограмме, она явно студийная - камера такого звучания не даст. Многие технические приёмы не совпадают с движениями рук, особенно заметно, когда техника мехом, а в кадре этого нет...

----------


## kensarinov

Всем здравствуйте. А вот тут по моему натуральное исполнение.     http://rutube.ru/tracks/2629038.html...86ee4d8fd22c4c

----------


## Markovich

*kensarinov*,
*Толя,привет!
После таких выступлений- думаешь -где предел человеческим возможностям?
*

----------


## Лев

> После таких выступлений- думаешь -где предел человеческим возможностям?


Там где начинаются Божественные...

----------


## Лев

> А на воле…
> Вечер, Зона вся в строю
> На день меньше срок,
> Что сказать про жизнь мою –
> Спел бы если б смог
> Только грустных песен петь
> Не умею я
> День прошел – упал как с ветки
> Лист календаря


 Сегодня записал песню на эти стихи:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/673555

----------


## Витка

А я ночью написала сегодня на  :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



> Сообщение от  *Markovich*
> _ А я любимого себе наметила...,
> Да только он вот это не поймёт...._

----------


## Markovich

*Витка*,
*Ну и хде оно,не томи?!Выкладывай!
К стати,в отзывах на дуэт "Помнишь" -тебя сравнили с Валерией!* 

 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, оно на мобиле, как обычно :)))))))) Так, что увы... Да и черновики больше не буду выкладывать, так что, когда запишется всё нормально, тогда и выложу законченную песню.
Жаль, что сравнили с Валерией, ты меня расстроил... Надеюсь, когда-нить перестанут с кем-либо сравнивать и  увидят во мне индивидуальность...

----------


## Лев

> Жаль, что сравнили с Валерией, ты меня расстроил... Надеюсь, когда-нить перестанут с кем-либо сравнивать и увидят во мне индивидуальность...


+100 :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

*Витка,
 ну что тут скажешь- ты права!
Но,думаю тот человек -не хотел обидеть,скорее наоборот - похвалить* :flower: 


 Лев написал : "Сегодня записал песню на эти стихи:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/673555"!

 Лев!Спасибо большое! От уголовного мира Киева и Бессарабской шпаны
 хочу подарить тебе портрет - в память о работе над этой песней!


[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/17cadce2e732ff78c42e8b760cb63cc24d7ae641492122.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

> Но,думаю тот человек -не хотел обидеть,скорее наоборот - похвалить


Серёжа, прости пожалуйста, но это не та певица для меня, сравнение с которой можно воспринимать, как похвалу... Извини.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/e4f381a4dbfebb5688ee7633c2f08ffc4d7ae641632956.jpg[/IMG]


Горькое вино.


Укрывает ранний снег
Стылые поля,
Засыпает в ноябре
До весны земля,
На полях лишь воронье
Скачет да кричит,
Ягода рябины – 
На губах горчит

          -- RF –

     Ягода рябины -
     Горькое вино,
     Ягода рябины –
     Было да прошло,
     Ягода рябины – 
     Расставанья вкус
     Дарит мне рябина
     Нитку алых бус…


Лужи за окном сковала 
Ночью корка льда
Мне душа не подсказала,
Что пришла беда,
Что любовь моя как птица
В стужу чуть жива,
Мне с тобою чтоб проститься
Не найти слова


    -- RF –

     Ягода рябины -
     Горькое вино,
     Ягода рябины –
     Было да прошло,
     Ягода рябины – 
     Расставанья вкус
     Дарит мне рябина
     Нитку алых бус…

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/887eee210b5953acc68e59415e8533474d7ae641633230.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, припев уже чётко лёг на мотив одной песни... ну вот, не могу вспомнить что за песня, хотя чётко мелодию напеваю на твои эти слова...   :Aga:  :Ok:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Вспомнила на Добрынинское "Колдовское озеро".
Класс!!! Толкунову очень люблю!!! И песня как раз в  её стиле снова получилась!!! Спасибо большое за это!

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*, припев уже чётко лёг на мотив одной песни... ну вот, не могу вспомнить что за песня, хотя чётко мелодию напеваю на твои эти слова...  
> Вспомнила на Добрынинское "Колдовское озеро".
> Класс!!! Толкунову очень люблю!!! И песня как раз в  её стиле снова получилась!!! Спасибо большое за это!


 :flower: 


*Только припев!   Озеро надежды -*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu_7P3h2aTk

----------


## Black Lord

> Прислушайся к фонограмме, она явно студийная - камера такого звучания не даст.


А если снимать звук с линейки пульта?


> Многие технические приёмы не совпадают с движениями рук


Многие форматы при конвертировании смещают звук относительно движений.
Бывает и губы с текстом по разному отражаются на видео.
Могу добавить, что левая рука фальшивит относительно.
Трудно судить, но такие дарования ещё попадаются.

----------


## Black Lord

> Неужели незаметно,


Посмотрел ещё разок, похоже студийка. С мехами не всё ладно.


> Всем здравствуйте. А вот тут по моему натуральное исполнение.


Тут сомнений нет, живаго. :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## kensarinov

Сережа, ау. Почему замолчал.:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

*Привет,Толя!

Попались мне на глаза несколько "мудрых" мыслей Козьмы Пруткова -решил прислушаться.

          1.Если у тебя есть фонтан,заткни его; дай отдохнуть и фонтану.


           2.Воображение поэта,удрученного горем,подобно      ноге,заключенной в новый сапог.



           3.Перо ,пишущее для денег смело уподоблю шарманке в руках скитающегося иностранца.


             4.Болтун подобен маятнику - того и другого надо остановить.


           5.Поощрение столь же необходимо гениальному писателю,сколь необходима канифоль смычку виртуоза.


            6.В ГЛУБИНЕ ВСЯКОЙ ГРУДИ ЕСТЬ СВОЯ ЗМЕЯ! 


*


 :Aga:

----------


## kensarinov

Сережа ,знакомо. Только сам из этого состояния начинаю выходить.  


> Существует только один путь к счастью - перестать беспокоиться о вещах, которые не подвластны нашей воле.
> (Эпиктет)


   Не поддавайся.

----------


## smychok

> Неужели незаметно, что этот "талант" делает вид, что играет?


 Играет живьём, но звук на долю секунды обгоняет изображение(специально несколько раз просмотрел). Когда я конвертировал наше видео - столкнулся с той же бедой и иногда это было вообще невыносимо!!! Даже моё плеер каждый раз по разному показывает!!!



> Прислушайся к фонограмме, она явно студийная - камера такого звучания не даст.


 Напрасно вы так плохо думаете о камере -смотря какая!!! Мы, когда пишем демки (академисты), пишемся именно на камеру!!! Главное как к этому делу подойти с нужной стороны!!! 



> Могу добавить, что левая рука фальшивит относительно.


 Вообще больше правая...



> Трудно судить, но такие дарования ещё попадаются.


Не хочу унизить парнишку - он молодец, но достаточно зайти на экзамен в консу и там таких через одного)))
 Пишу не просто мнение со стороны - имею опыт... Хотя бы только то, что год с баянистом в одной комнате жил!!! У меня ооочень много друзей народников и ещё много чего могу по этому поводу интересного написать, но думаю вряд ли это кому-то интересно((( Но вот если бы кто-то нашёл славянскую сонату Зубитского... Моё любимое из баянного!!! Я думаю вы тоже бы оценили!!!

По поводу пары гитаристов... Слова отсутствуют - ликует душа!!! Это на самом деле отпад!!!

----------


## Лев

*smychok*,
 Саша, убедил аргументированно :Aga:  - я не прав, ведь я Лев:rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

> Саша, убедил аргументированно - я не прав, ведь я Лев


  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Black Lord

Самое интересное, что при каждом просмотре соотношение звука и видео отражаются по разному. Может причина в нете?
Но не будем портить тему Сергея флудом.

----------


## kensarinov

Всем привет.Вот для поднятия настроения. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_vXUumkbPQ      :biggrin: Сережа, не засоряю я тебе тему? Хочется добавить позитива.

----------


## Markovich

*Толя,привет!
Заходи и размещай побольше материалов - ты всегда такие потрясающие  файлы находишь! Вот и этот  гитарист -  гитара звучит - как оркестр!
Я сам очень люблю на Ю-Тубе таких вот талантов разыскивать.*



[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/f2ca5d5be11ee4c2c7e2f9003c0af0104d7ae642149041.jpg[/IMG]




Красивая.


Я к одиночеству привык
Оно давно – как мой ярлык
         А ты красивая, красивая,
                                        красивая
Ты ждешь чего-то от меня,
Хоть в сердце нет моем огня,
        Ты хочешь быть счастливою,
                                        Счастливою


Свобода, говорят – мираж!
А что взамен свободы дашь?
          Красивая, красивая,
                             Красивая!
Ко всем мужчинам ревновать,
Да на тусовках  танцевать,
     Ты хочешь быть счастливою,
                                      Счастливою!

                    -- RF –
А для меня свобода – тишина!
И если хочется – чтоб оставаться дома,
И пес мой на кровати у окна,
Раз хочет – пусть сгребает простынь комом!

Твой , ноги  -  главный аргумент,
Передо мной – в любой момент,
                       Красивая, красивая,
                                                Красивая!
На них со страхом смотрит пес,
В глазах его немой вопрос,
        Он тоже хочет быть свободным
                                             И счастливым!

Я друга в жизни не предам,
За прелести прекрасных дам
                 Красивая,  красивая,
                                         Красивая!
Свободой стоит дорожить
И за любовь  твою платить
           Свободою не стану я,
                                         Красивая!


                    -- RF –
А для меня свобода – тишина!
И если хочется – чтоб оставаться дома,
И пес мой на кровати у окна,
Раз хочет – пусть сгребает простынь комом!

----------


## kensarinov

Сережа, абсолютно песенный текст. :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Сережа, абсолютно песенный текст.


Нуууу.... хотел с наскоку напеть и споткнулся:rolleyes: интересный, но непростой по строению текст.

----------


## kensarinov

Размер, такой же ,как в песне. Как под Ростовом на Дону. Можно обыграть, а припев уже дело техники.

----------


## Лев

> Собственно уже придумано, вот эту гармонию обыграть.


Где послушать?

----------


## kensarinov

Лев это старая песня. http://www.a-pesni.golosa.info/dvor/kakvrostove.htm

----------


## Лев

> это старая песня


...не зная мелодии, как обыграть? Напой и пришли.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/49879a960d7253ad13c30fc9af0f3fdd4d7ae642928620.jpg[/IMG]



Уезжаю



Перрон вдруг дернется и поплывет,
Мне полка верхняя – подруга старая,
Никто рукою на прощанье не махнет,
Лишь музыка звучит та самая – прощальная,

Мне вспомнилось – я уезжал не так,
Ты вся в слезах меня не отпускала,
Остаться б мне тогда – да был дурак!
Все, что имел – я не ценил, казалось мало!

        -- RF –
А за окном плывет наш старенький вокзал,
Совсем не важно – что подумал, как сказал
Одно лишь важно – уезжаю!
Вся жизнь моя - как старый фильм в окне вагонном проплыла,
Была любовь, была когда то, где то, с кем то –да сплыла
И как мне в прошлое купить билет – не знаю.

Давно уж домом стал вагон зеленый,
Мне грустно улыбнется проводница,
Все журавлей ловил я окрыленный,
А замуж вышла – моя синица

Менял я много городов и ехал прочь
Похожи тем они, что в них меня не ждут
А в городке родном  жена моя и дочь
С чужим мужчиной, взявшись за руки, идут,

        -- RF –
А за окном плывет наш старенький вокзал,
Совсем не важно – что подумал, как сказал
Одно лишь важно – уезжаю!
Вся жизнь моя - как старый фильм в окне вагонном проплыла,
Была любовь, была когда то, где то, с кем то –да сплыла
И как мне в прошлое купить билет – не знаю.




[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/b5f266b9e86ad7637d92ab62e82506d84d7ae642928769.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamara rabe

Отличный текст!  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*tamara rabe*,
Спасибо большое!
Я поклонник Вашей поэзии!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Уезжаю


Согласен с предыдущим откликом. 
Это здорово, когда за строчками есть ещё нечто... 


> не знаю.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/5600f4e272c99f35ae218e64c95daf304d7ae643207112.jpg[/IMG]


*Побег*



Мне амнистии ждать – нет резона,
Да и срока конца – ну никак!
Много крепких парней эта зона
Перетерла, как листья в табак!

И хотя, все до боли знакомо,
Только волчий суровый закон,
Мне мешает  считать Зону – домом,
Разве в доме сидят под замком?

Небо серое тучами хмурится,
Снегом мокрым швыряет в лицо,
Рубим просеки здесь – словно улицы,
Под присмотром озябших скворцов,

Я уйду, я уйду – утром ранним,
Пусть рассвет меня серый хранит,
А побег – это случай здесь крайний,
Коль душа, а не тело болит,

Пусть мне воля – ценой дорогою,
Что цена, если муторно так,
Снится дом, а  глаза открою – 
Вместо дома – унылый барак!

И пускай вертухайская пуля
Больно клюнет и бросит на снег,
Все же Зона меня не нагнула,
Вольный ветер вдохнуть я успел!

Это сладкое слово – Свобода!
Словно водки плеснули мне в кровь,
Пусть довеском – неволи два года,
Был свободным как ветер я вновь!



[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/c78849d701f67e75aa569e8485eade9c4d7ae643207615.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Побег


Вот - озвучил... http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/683184/

----------


## Markovich

*Лев! Спасибо за музыку - "Побег"!
*





[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/2a0c940b5466cffcdef7aac1bf0130c54d7ae643501202.jpg[/IMG]

 *Я тебя люблю…*

  Любимый, почему ты отводишь глаза?
                     Я чувствую – что то плохое должно случиться.
                     Помнишь, ты называл меня белой птицей? 
                     Да, я была доверчивой белой птицей, которая
                     искала спасения в твоих  ладонях…


                    Что ж, прости моя  Любовь
                          Прости, что не сберег
                                        Я тебя люблю

                    Ты, раненым крылом
                          Ложишься мне в  ладонь
                                         Я тебя люблю
                    Как любовь спасти?
                            Зиму не пустить?
                                          Я тебя люблю
                     Как стужи этой мглу - 
                             В сердце не впустить?
                                           Я тебя люблю ...


                      Были Мы  -  стали Ты  и  Я,
                      Словно пополам – фотография
                      A любовь была  - белым парусом,
                      И ее порвать – мы пытаемся!



                             Были Мы  -  стали Ты  и  Я,
                             Словно пополам – фотография
                             A любовь была  - белым парусом,
                             И ее порвать – мы пытаемся!


                       Как нам любовь спасти,
                       Душу отогреть?
                       Обними меня,
                        Как сможешь ты простить,
                        Сможешь все суметь?
                        Обними меня,
                        Как нам поверить в то,
                        В то,что наступит май?
                         Обними меня                                
                        Как в небо отпустить? –
                               Птица улетай!
                                               Обними меня…




Песня написана на слова композитора Руслана Овчинникова из Новосибирска.Спели наши форумчане -Ymarist Николай и Виктория Полинская

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/683410/

----------


## Kliakca

*Markovich*,как давно я у вас не была, а тут уже столько навояли!!! :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> столько навояли!!!


 Ты букву Н пропустила?:rolleyes: или всё-таки: скульптор вАял...

----------


## Kliakca

Лёвушка, тьфу на тебя...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Фулиган!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Мне вспомнилось – я уезжал не так,
> Ты вся в слезах меня не отпускала,
> Остаться б мне тогда – да был дурак!
> Все, что имел – я не ценил, казалось мало!





> Ты раненым крылом
>                           Ложишься мне в  ладонь





> Были Мы  -  стали Ты  и  Я,
>                       Словно пополам – фотография


Серёжа, спасибо за встречу с прекрасным! 
Казалось бы, надо уже давно привыкнуть к прелести твоей рифмы - ан, нет - каждый раз трогает за сердце, и оно потихоньку звенит...kiss :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*Skadi*,    Оля,спасибо за теплые слова!

[URL[/url]=http://********info/][IMG]http://f4.********info/org/8f7c25c9ff65bfdafeb7a217850fa2684d7ae644393204.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

----------


## Markovich

Киев. До нового года 3 дня! В Киеве -ЗАВИРУХА!


[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/00fc0c8b523174a711d4468e110d35124d7ae644694091.jpg[/IMG]



Еще утром -все таяло,а сейчас зимняя сказка!

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/6a35c1035cd9d9b043c9aea37e4d0a6d4d7ae644694251.jpg[/IMG]


Снег за пол часа превратил обычный киевский двор в декорации к опере Евгений Онегин!

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/1a9a83082f3b331f3ebce17549929d3e4d7ae644694389.jpg[/IMG]


Снежинки кружатся в танце! Вроде избитое клише - а в жизни красиво!

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/bb0e08789cff0cd6a062c5f9acdf57734d7ae644694538.jpg[/IMG]


А в это время . . .  хитрые и запасливые хохлы делали вкуснейшую домашнюю колбасу к новогоднему столу!!!


[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/d69a9d81bec76c2e9caeffa7e3b38e2f4d7ae644694641.jpg[/IMG]

Все это рекомендуется смотреть под музыку ЗАВИРУХА!

----------


## Skadi

Серёжа, как красиво! Рассматривала твои 'снежные' фото и невольно зазвучала 'Завируха'...вдруг вижу в конце твоего поста именно эту песню - спасибо! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, спасибо, Серёжа! Благодаря тебе побывала вновь в любимейшем городе!!!

----------


## luudvig

Про колбасу - суперно!!!Вот она как выглядит!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, ой как классно! А колбаски то как хотца! Я сегодня на кефире, а ты , Сереж, такую прелесть показываешь! Блин вот как удержаться то?:biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

*luudvig*,Валер,да -  вот так она и выглядит!Это еще сырая,как поджарю  -вывешу фото в готовом виде. Рецепт опробовал,опыт теперь есть -торжественно обещаю при твоем приезде в Киев или моем в Одессу -накормить тебя настоящей домашней  колбасой!

*Лена*, а я после Рождества сразу тоже на кефир!

----------


## kensarinov

Трагедия,-------чуть не захлебнулся слюной. Такие вещи демонстрировать, без психологической подготовки нельзя. Всех , с новым годом. 
*картинки*

----------


## aigul

СЕРЕЖА! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! И ПУСТЬ ЖИЗНЬ БУДЕТ ИСКОМЕТНОЙ, СЧАСТЛИВОЙ , ТЕПЛОЙ! ПУСТЬ ИСПОЛНЯЮТСЯ ВСЕ ЖЕЛАНИЯ!

----------


## Markovich

Всех с Новым Годом! Счастья,здоровья,любви,поэзии,музыки!


Под елочку - новая песня!

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/7baae5ed4f10f380a0083762dc01e4774d7ae644920239.jpg[/IMG]

Парижанка


Скоро Новый год.
Я один брожу по заснеженной Москве.
Заглядываю в окна и вижу счастливых людей.
Они вешают игрушки на елки, они улыбаются.
Я так ждал, что ты вернешься и мы встретим
 Новый Год вместе!
Я надеялся до последней минуты!
Надеялся на чудо!
Но чудеса бывают только в сказках…

 0.49
Новый Год  уж  скоро,Но позвал тебя   Париж,
Ненавижу этот город! Ты приедешь? Что молчишь?
За окном метель, а на стене –Конец календаря
Ждал тебя я зря!Париж украл тебя! 

 -- RF – 1-15
Сыплет снег – метет!И над  планетой он идет
И заметает нас с тобой,Я стал твоей судьбой 
Сыплет снег опять,Тебя я буду вспоминать,
Я буду думать и мечтать,Я буду ждать 

1-39
Парижанка – НЕ  москвичка,
И  слова слетают с губ,                 
Набираю я твой номер                         
А в ответ  –гудки идут                
Красота  твоя в оправе ,Как брильянт сравненья нет
Так люблю,что умоляю,Парижанка дай ответ

-- RF –2-29  
Сыплет снег – метет!Над всей планетой он идет
И заметает нас с тобой,Он нашей стал судьбой
Сыплет снег опять,Тебя я буду вспоминать,
Я буду думать и мечтать,Я буду ждать





[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/78682b6137b294120f692546bc77511e4d7ae644920378.jpg[/IMG]



 Стихи написал на мелодию композитора Руслана Овчинникова.
Песню спел Николай Адамов



http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/690087

----------


## Kliakca

*Markovich**, пусть сбудутся все ваши мечты!!!
С Новым годом!!!*kiss

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
*Серёжа, с Новым годом! Обожаю твоё творчество!
Пусть сбудется хотя бы большее, о чём ты мечтаешь! 
(думаю, Тигр поможет тебе в этом!)
Творческих дерзаний!!!
*
[IMG]http://*********org/94840.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Valentin

oküpk
+pk
+pk

----------


## Лев

> oküpk
> +pk
> +pk


Это сколько ж надо на грудь принять,
Чтобы так поздравленье зашифровать?:smile:

----------


## Markovich

Лев,привет!
С Новым Годом!
Я тоже сначала был поставлен в тупик!
Но потом,мне пришла идея -Если человек много принял, шифруя,то и мне чтобы расшифровать нужно принять не меньше! Я так и сделал и сразу расшифровал без проблем -  Okupk - Ok -это и есть ОК!(Оккей) upk -упакован,загружен -все вместе -
упакован классно!А дальше - отправитель добавлял 2 раза -допаковывал -
1-й раз +pk   и затем еще раз - +pk. После чего он видимо дощел до кондиции и больше на связь не выходил! Видишь,все просто, как дважды - два!

----------


## Markovich

Дорогие Друзья!

Поздравляю Вас с Рождеством! Пусть в этот день будет тепло и уютно в
вашем доме,пусть потрескивают дрова в печи(камине) (хотя бы -мысленно),пусть на вашем столе разные вкусности соперничают между собой,пусть за этим столом соберутся ваши лучшие друзья и пусть в эту минуту рядом с вами будет любимый человек!Хорошего вам праздника!

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/1655615ec11f8347aea89890f1159c164d7ae645377746.jpg[/IMG]

*Приглашаю посмотреть мой первый любительский клипец,слепленный из разных интернетовских нарезок к песне "Парижанка".
Знаю ,там масса недостатков - не судите строго!
*

Смотреть здесь - 
http://video.mail.ru/mail/markovichk...yvideo/79.html

----------


## Markovich

*Загнал ролик в You Tube - так проще!
*

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/0439b4a7910dc20350437b71bc6dcba84d7ae645680278.jpg[/IMG]

Зимняя песня

1.Дни короткие теперь ,
   Утро сменит вечер,
   Просыпаться – или нет?
   Дальше спать – легче,
   Мне вставать- иль лежать,
   Да метель слушать?
   На душе – как за окном,
   Стужа, стужа…

2.Светит месяца рожок,
   Да сугробы метит,
   Пьем давно – на посошок,
   Никуда не едем,
   Да и пить – толку нет
   Не берет  похмелье,
   Грусть опять, да тоска,
   Где ж мое веселье?

 -- RF –
 Где ж ты молодость шальная?
 Годы –одуванчики!
 Сдул вас ветер, не спросил и унес – как дым,
 Был наивным и смешным сероглазым мальчиком,
 Стало сложное – простым,
 Ну  а сам –седым

 3.Пес соседский на цепи
    На  морозе воет,
    Только в теплый дом его,
    Не зовут никак
    Одиночество мое
    Старой раной ноет
    По привычке отмахнусь,
    Дело, мол – пустяк!

4. Да, пустяк, только ведь
    И пустяк – не бросишь,
    А нести столько лет,
    Уж не в моготу,
    Ты опять на встречу мне 
    И со смехом спросишь,
    «Ну когда же покупать
    К свадьбе мне фату?»

-- RF –
 Где ж ты молодость шальная?
 Годы –одуванчики!
 Сдул вас ветер, не спросил и унес – как дым,
 Был наивным и смешным сероглазым мальчиком
 Стало сложное – простым,
 Ну  а сам –седым

----------


## Skadi

> Где ж ты молодость шальная?
>  Годы –одуванчики!
>  Сдул вас ветер, не спросил и унес – как дым,
>  Был наивным и смешным сероглазым мальчиком,
>  Стало сложное – простым,
>  Ну  а сам –седым


Да...вернуть бы годы те,
где я был так молод,
Только разум бы оставить,
чтоб не был отколот.
Я бы многое тогда
сотворил иначе...
М-да, года...по ним, бывает,
разум тоже плачет.

*Серёжа* :wink: :flower:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/e7916afeebb09f082edbfd97dd0bcac74d7ae645974377.jpg[/IMG]



Январь



Белый лист - ты, Зима ,
Пожалела краски,
Лишь ворона на снегу-
Черной кляксой,
Льдом сковала реки,
Намела сугробы,
Не пройти – проехать,
Даже и не пробуй!
Чем деревья виноваты?
Обломала ветки!
Целый мир в твоей томится
Белоснежной клетке,
Птицы, птицы – горемыки,
Не найдут ни крошки,
Угощаешь ты их щедро
Лишь крупой – порошей
Твой мороз жалеть не станет
Птицу иль зверушку
Замерзает вмиг на ветке
Елочной игрушкой,
Человеку, ясно – проще,
Если к дому близко,
В печь дровишек кинь охапку,
Вверх взметнутся искры,
Пусть себе зима лютует,
В доме жар от печки,
Сумрак ранний разрывает
Только пламя свечки,
А под треск сухих дровишек,
Помечтать – так сладко,
И зима – уж девкой красной,
А не злющей бабкой…

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, спасибо! Прочитала с удовольствием!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Приглашаю посмотреть мой первый любительский клипец,слепленный из разных интернетовских нарезок к песне "Парижанка".
> Знаю ,там масса недостатков - не судите строго!
> *
> 
> Смотреть здесь - 
> http://video.mail.ru/mail/markovichk...yvideo/79.html


Очень даже! :Ok: 
Спасибо за возможность. :flower: 
И Вам всего самого наилучшего!!! :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/185350.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> А под треск сухих дровишек,
> Помечтать – так сладко


 :Aga:  :Ok: 
Рассыпает искры пламя
Жёлтым фейерверком,
Вскоре плавимся мы сами,
Пьяны вином терпким.
Ах, глаза - сильны магниты -
Душу выпить могут!
Сладко место, где сидишь ты
В позе, данной богом...:wink:

----------


## smychok

*Markovich*,
 Немного опоздавшее "с праздничками"))) Сколько нового - теперь попробуй все прочитать)))

----------


## Markovich

*Kliakca, Настя ,спасибо за поздравление!*

*Skadi,Оля - спасибо за стих - КРАСИВО!

Рассыпает искры пламя
Жёлтым фейерверком,
Вскоре плавимся мы сами,
Пьяны вином терпким.
Ах, глаза - сильны магниты -
Душу выпить могут!
Сладко место, где сидишь ты
В позе, данной богом...*


*smychok,Саша,привет! И тебя с праздниками! Ну ты уж наверное купил себе гитару? Я слышал ты грозился на страничке у Дяди Вади! Без гитары -тебе нельзя.
*

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/5f70933baaa6300ecded37104926fd6c4d7ae646240882.jpg[/IMG]



Моя женщина!

шансон

1.Голубыми ночами 
Я давно уж не сплю,
Месяц в небе скучает,
Ждет наверно Зарю,
Как и я – неприкаянный,
Над избушкой повис,
Не решит все – куда ему?
То ли вверх, то ли – вниз!

2.Но дорожка у каждого,
Повелось так, своя,
После вечера бражного,
Знать не ту – выбрал я,
Вот и жизнь – не заладилась,
Не по мне все, не так!
Тропка та заплутала –
Вместо дома – в кабак!

--RF –
Где то ходит по Земле моя женщина,
Неземной, волшебной красоты,
Мне давно судьбой она обещана,
Как узнать ее, а может это ты?

3. В кабаке – все по-старому
Люди пьют да едят,
И на женщин подставы
Сквозь густой дым глядят,
В красоте той порочной,
Чистоты не найдешь,
Деньги есть – значит точно,
Ты со мною пойдешь,

4. А мне губ, знаешь хочется,
Вкуса ягод лесных,
И волос – ниже пояса,
Как пшеница – густых!
Глаз – как чистое озеро,
С голубою водой,
Я такую назвал бы ,
Своею судьбой!

--RF –
Где то ходит по Земле моя женщина,
Неземной, волшебной красоты,
Мне давно судьбой она обещана,
Как узнать ее, а может это ты?

----------


## Skadi

> Где то ходит по Земле моя женщина,
> Неземной, волшебной красоты,
> Мне давно судьбой она обещана,
> Как узнать ее, а может это ты?


По Земле мужчина мой
Ходит где-то рядом,
Полон мыслей обо мне,
Не ласкает взглядом.
Даст нам Бог, мы сцепим руки,
Вмиг тепло удвоив,
Посмеёмся над разлукой,
Жить любви позволив :smile:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/d80fff5535138832fa64596df3ad64334d7ae646330117.jpg[/IMG]


 Баксики.

 (шансон)




Люблю я деньги безответною любовью
Им лишь безденежье я не могу простить,
Без денег жизнь – как жизнь с зубною болью
Не мил весь свет! Ну как без них прожить?

Как хорошо – когда их очень много!
На них приятно просто так смотреть!
Не только душу согревают – даже ноги,
Когда штаны с набитыми карманами одеть!

    -- RF –
Баксики! Ну почему вы так бежите от меня!
Баксики! Вы мне дороже даже чем моя родня!
Когда скажите встречусь с вами?
Вы не нуждаетесь в рекламе!
Баксики! Без вас родимых не прожить и дня!

Погладьте пачку баксов словно кошку,
В руках почувствуйте приятное тепло!
Как можно называть такую крошку –
Похабно и неласково – «бабло»?

Ведь с ними сразу чувствуешь значимость,
Всего, что делаешь и даже говоришь,
Нет у меня к ним не любовь – скорее одержимость,
Я сними – хоть в Одессу, хоть в Париж! 

    -- RF –
Баксики! Ну почему вы так бежите от меня!
Баксики! Вы мне дороже даже чем моя родня!
Когда скажите встречусь с вами?
Вы не нуждаетесь в рекламе!
Баксики! Без вас родимых не прожить и дня!

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 "Денежки! Как я люблю вас мои денежки..." - трудно переплюнуть сей шедевр:wink:

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*,
>  "Денежки! Как я люблю вас мои денежки..." - трудно переплюнуть сей шедевр:wink:


 Лев,ты не поверишь,но я такой песенки не слыхал! А песня "Баксики" - автобиографическая.

----------


## luudvig

> Баксики.


Серёга,ну выдааааааааааааал!!! :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> Моя женщина!
> 
>                       шансон
> 
> 1.Голубыми ночами 
> Я давно уж не сплю,
> Месяц в небе скучает,
> Ждет наверно Зарю,
> Как и я – неприкаянный,
> ...


Серёга,вот,напелось   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/696767/

----------


## Лев

> Лев,ты не поверишь,но я такой песенки не слыхал!


Не хаживал по ресторанам в 70-80гг...

----------


## Markovich

> Не хаживал по ресторанам в 70-80гг...


   В 70-м только на первый курс института поступил, да и потом как то...:frown:

----------


## Markovich

> Серёга,вот,напелось   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/696767/


 Валера,спасибо! Душевно спел!

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/323e7d3767d2d6c69817e238be3248a44d7ae646669173.jpg[/IMG]

На Земле - скучаю




Я б на небо улетел,
Да не улетается
На Земле все дела
Знать не  решены
А о небе что то мне
Часто вспоминается,
На Земле скучаю, сердце
Просит вышины

Тучи ласточек как стрелы
Из тугого лука
Будто их в меня пустила
Дикая орда
Мне с земли на них глядеть-
Эх, такая скука,
Я согласен  к ним бы в стаю
Даже навсегда!

Разрывать тугую синь
Острыми крылами
И бросаться каждый раз
В омут головой
Я ведь также на земле
Жить привык без правил
Мне семь раз не отмерять,
Я еще живой!

А размеренная жизнь,
Не по мне, поверьте,
Планы строить – воплощать 
Не умею я,
Жизнь прожил я буйную,
Дайте буйной смерти,
Что б с улыбкой вспоминали
И без слез – меня!

Дайте, дайте, дайте мне
Крылья за спиною,
Я б безумием своим
Заразил весь мир
Чтобы жизнь оборвалась
Лопнувшей струною,
Только пусть порвется
Под радостный мотив!

----------


## oskar_65

> На Земле - скучаю


Здоровский шикарный образ, Сергей!  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/3c7cf909d41f383c6525da65ce5b0d4c4d7ae646757962.jpg[/IMG]


Мой нежный и ласковый Зверь.

Любят пальцы мои
Утонуть в  твоих волосах,
Любят губы мои –
Твои веки усталые
Я не знаю когда,
На каких небесах,
Я увижу тебя
В свитерке твоем старом

Ты по жизни – молчун,
Мой застенчивый, ласковый
Но упрямый как целое
Стадо ослов,
Все что я говорю –
Называешь ты сказкою,
Улыбаешься только,
Но не даришь мне ласковых слов,

-- RF –

Ты мой нежный и ласковый зверь,
Ты мое приходящее чудо,
Открываешь бесшумно  дверь,
Появляешься вдруг – «ниоткуда»,
Молчаливо уходишь ты в ночь,
Молчаливо приходишь обратно,
Зверю словом, увы, не помочь,
Даже если твердить многократно

«Что слова?» - говоришь ты,
А мне слышать так хочется –
«Будет свадьба у нас.
Будут дочка и сын!»
Но улыбкой твоей молчаливой
Этот вечер закончится,
Да запиской, что утром
Впопыхах положил под часы

А в записке пять слов,
Неразборчивым почерком,
«Ненадолго уеду я.
Скоро вернусь…»
Пробегаю я снова
Глазами листок этот сморщенный
И от радости плачу,
И от горя -смеюсь

-- RF –
Ты мой нежный и ласковый зверь,
Ты мое приходящее чудо,
Открываешь бесшумно  дверь,
Появляешься вдруг – «ниоткуда»,
Молчаливо уходишь ты в ночь,
Молчаливо приходишь обратно,
Зверю словом, увы, не помочь,
Даже если твердить многократно

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Серёжа-а-а....уезжала и теперь наслаждаюсь твоими строками, мм! :rolleyes:kiss :flower:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/7e24adb4cc489fc05a2bfffed593da3a4d7ae647342652.jpg[/IMG]


  В метель.


Раз пришел, проходи, ни о чем не спрашивай
Вон и место у печи, чаем напоим,
По одежке, что  ж  видать – роду-племя нашего,
Валенки знать мокрые, просуши – сними.
Расскажи –куда идешь, иль от горя бегаешь,
Мож  державе завинил, Батюшке – царю?
Щей горячих похлебай – хлебом не побрезгуешь?
А я тебе уж к печке – поближе постелю

Нет, царю не виноват  и  казну не грабил я,
Божьи заповеди чтил, вдов не обижал,
Только грех за мною, есть –полюбил я мачеху,
Что отец мой седой вдруг женой назвал
Девка с длинной косой, а лицом – красавица,
Схоронили только мать – ждать отец не стал
Вот вам новая мать – что ж  поди понравится,
Почитать – как меня, ну я все сказал.

--RF –
Эх батюшка-отец! Построил ты дворец!
Да только молоду  жену зачем в него ведешь?
Прячь порох от огня, а девку от меня!
Ее иначе иль меня ты со свету сживешь

Только стал вдруг  замечать я, что мелькает коса
Перед носом всякий  раз – утром – вечером,
В сенокос,  такое дело  – нас  накрыла гроза,
Я да мачеха, стог – делать нечего
Все случилось как во сне, тело бабье – патокой
Слаще не встречал еще, тяжкий принял грех,
Пали в землю семена этой грешной пахоты,
А из них росла любовь звонче, чем у всех

Думал – скрою от людей, все, глядишь, забудется
Только взгляд влюбленный – факелом горит,
Все о мачехе твердят – «Стерпится – слюбится»
«Уходи по доброму» - отец мне говорит,
До греха –два шага, бросил  отчий дом
Я – работник –поискать –такие, брат дела,
Односельцев повстречал - судачат только  об одном - 
Мачеха отцу на Пасху сына родила.

--RF –
Эх батюшка-отец! Построил ты дворец!
Да только молоду  жену зачем в него ведешь?
Прячь порох от огня, а девку от меня!
Ее иначе иль меня ты со свету сживешь

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/27abec0ea2d956ab7c6c55d93023bd684d7ae647509114.jpg[/IMG]

Амнезія зими.


Сипле сніг, заметіль, зима
Десь ховаються змерзлі птахи,
А мені так бракує тепла
Крига вкрила все навкруги
Сіре небо – безодня сну
Сон чи смерть – це усе одно,
Все живе чекає весну,
Крига вкрила й моє вікно

    -- RF--

А уява малює море,
Тепле море – солоний рай,
Грає сонце у хвилях прозорих
І кохання б`є  через край  

Та приходять морози люті
І вмирає кохання цвіт
Амнезія в зими отруті
Не лишає кохання слід
Чи було те кохання насправді?
Чи то сон, що не можу забути
Смак якоїсь гіркої втрати,
Бути знову нам вдвох чи не бути?...

   -- RF--

А уява малює море,
Тепле море – солоний рай,
Грає сонце у хвилях прозорих
І кохання б`є  через край…

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, спасибо за любимый украинский

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/61fecefd2a14c66d20efef3867597f044d7ae647879099.jpg[/IMG]

*Днепровские кручи.
* 

Киевский вальс


Древний Киев мой, я родился
На высоких твоих берегах,
В доме старом  ходить учился
На нетвердых  еще   ногах

Куполов твоих древнее золото,
Согревало меня и  хранило
Средь каштанов  цветущих молодость,
Вслед за детством моим проходила

               --  RF --
Киев – город мой, где бы я не был
Мне закаты лазурных морей
Не заменят  вечернее небо
Над любимой столицей моей
Не заменят Днепровские кручи
Пики самых высоких вершин
Киев,  в мире ты самый лучший
Киев, в мире ты лишь один


А весною в Днепра разливе
Неба синь по волнам плывет
Медвежатами белыми льдины
Друг за дружкой плывут  в ледоход

Льды сойдут и сирень взорвется
Фиолетом  в  густых  садах
С первым  дождиком теплым прольется
На лицо мне святая вода

               --  RF --
Киев – город мой, где бы я не был
Мне закаты лазурных морей
Не заменят  вечернее небо
Над любимой столицей моей
Не заменят Днепровские кручи
Пики самых высоких вершин
Киев,  в мире ты самый лучший
Киев, в мире ты лишь один

----------


## Skadi

> Куполов твоих древнее золото,
> Согревало меня и  хранило
> Средь каштанов  цветущих молодость,
> Вслед за детством моим проходила


*Серёжа, какая прелесть твой "Киевский вальс"! :smile:
*

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, и песня и картинка - улёт!! СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Markovich

*  Skadi , Витка*, 

Оля,Вита, Спасибо,рад,что понравились стихи и картинка.
  А раз так,то вот Вам еще одна! 
Если Вы приложите линейку к экрану монитора и отложите вправо от Печерской колокольни 62 мм и найдете в этом районе самое высокое здание - то увидите то место ,рядом с которым я и живу - это Оболонь,
спальный район Киева,а если посмотрите через увеличительное стекло,то увидите -как я Вам машу рукой из окна!:biggrin:

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/3b2de8b615a9bed49edbd31a61eec7904d7ae647893680.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, а эта фотка снята с моего любимого места в Киеве - с памятника - Родина-мать!!!! :)))))) Ты показываешь мои самые любимые места Киева!!!
 Спасибо!

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Серёж, в каком же красивом месте ты живёшь!  :Ok: 
*Витка*,
Вика, ты там была?! Здорово! :smile:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, была конечно! Почти каждый год там езжу на машине :))))
КИЕВ - это мой самый любимейший город на Земле!!! На 2 месте - РИМ.

----------


## Беспалый

*Markovich*,
Здравствуйте, Сергей! Послушайте набросок мелодии "Киевского вальса" под самоиграечку. Только это, кажется, получается уже не "русский шансон"...

http://ifolder.ru/16257912

----------


## Skadi

> КИЕВ - это мой самый любимейший город на Земле!!! На 2 месте - РИМ.


В любимейшем - она сказала - Киеве
Бывает каждый год, катаясь на машине.
А для меня Рязани нет милей, красивее,
Оки раздолья, алых ягод на рябине.
Мою сестру Рим прошлым летом покорил,
Потом Венеция в гондолах покатала...
Но тур туда же меня что-то не прельстил,
Земли рязанской вечной пленницей я стала :smile:

----------


## Markovich

*Беспалый*, ,Здравствуйте,Сергей!

  Очень рад с Вами познакомиться!
 На форуме острый дефицит музыкантов  и Ваше появление -это праздник души.Спасибо за Вальс -мне понравился.А то что не шансон - не страшно,вывеска темы не соответствует содержанию,я  не только шансоном занимаюсь.
 Я понимаю,что уровень "самограйки" (не представляю - что это) позволяет получать как бы наброски-эскизы,
но музыкальная идея уже рождена и ее можно послушать и это важно.
Мелодия красивая (я бы только слегка замедлил темп).
Думаю было бы здорово аранжировать ее под старый полковой духовой оркестр( с барабаном и живой флейтой:biggrin:).
  Сергей ,как считаете -какой исполнитель нужен для этого вальса?

Хотелось бы чтобы эта ваша работа с моим текстом -не оказалась последней,заходите почаще!


 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Беспалый

Здравствуйте, Сергей! Мы с вами уже знакомы по форуму "Всемирная команда музыкантов":

http://forums.minus-fanera.com/showt...901#post273901

Исполнителем "Киевского вальса" мне почему-то слышится баритон (в идеале - Дмитрий Хворостовский :smile:)




> уровень "самограйки" (не представляю - что это) позволяет получать как бы наброски-эскизы,
> но музыкальная идея уже рождена и ее можно послушать и это важно.


Согласен.  Раньше вообще только одни "канто" (ноты мелодии со словами) были, а теперь сочинять и доносить гораздо удобнее.



> под старый полковой духовой оркестр( с барабаном и живой флейтой).


Духовой оркестр - это всегда очень интересно и красочно.

С уважением, Сергей Сахаров

----------


## Markovich

> Здравствуйте, Сергей! Мы с вами уже знакомы по форуму "Всемирная команда музыкантов":
> 
> http://forums.minus-fanera.com/showt...901#post273901


Сергей,действительно общались с Вами когда то - а я и забыл!
Хотел попросить какого нибудь  певца напеть ваш  вальс,но там всего 2 куплета и припев-попытался сам продублировать и склеить -получается с "зазубринкой" и еще -в начале и в конце нужно каких то пару тактов добавить  вступления и концовки -если не сложно сделать эту работу - буду очень признателен,тогда может споет кто - нибудь.

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/8f0a93403d56c28285699f9639c677cf4d7ae648455871.jpg[/IMG]




 Ветер.



Ветер, мы с тобой нередко спорим
Загулявшим другом ты на мне повис
Я ,как ты когда то заводным был, скорым,
А теперь вдруг почему то  скис

Ветер, помнишь девушку красивую
Нежную - как теплый майский день,
С тонкой талией невиданной осиною
Приносил в окно ее сирень,

    -- RF –

Ветер, что же неймется тебе,
Я скитаться привык  как и  ты,
Удивляться не нужно судьбе,
Виноваты мы сами ,пойми

А глаза ее – озера синие,
В них взглянуть – и можно умирать,
Но такие, сколько не проси ее,
Очень быстро могут забывать,

А меня, как и тебя – носило,
Север видел, Запад, Юг, Восток 
Все ж такой как та , с глазами  синими
До сих пор я повстречать не смог

    -- RF –

Ветер, что же неймется тебе,
Я скитаться привык  как и  ты,
Удивляться не нужно судьбе,
Виноваты мы сами ,пойми

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, классно, жаль, что от мужского лица написано... :((((((

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/ee566607d0b2c06535c1504db99ed55d4d7ae648505409.jpg[/IMG]

 Консенсус есть!



Я на газетке режу розовое сало,
Большую луковицу – кольцами вразлет!
Нам полбуханки черного – наверно будет мало,
И водки «Хортица» бутылки –словно лед!

Ну что ж ,ведь нам не главное – напиться,
Мы удовольствие желаем получить,
Я б в водки прошлое мог сильно углубиться,
Да только нужно побыстрее все решить!

Мой друг – интеллигент –шестидесятник,
Портвейн – его уж много лет кумир,
Есть алкоголь в спиртных напитках всяких,
В напитке даже под названием – «Кефир»! 
             -- RF –
Эх, голова болит  моя , головушка!
С утра пораньше - ни встать–ни сесть,
Зато в напитках алкогольных,
Консенсус найден ! Консенсус есть!


Наш третий друг – любитель давний пива,
Он воблу чистит – стоит посмотреть!
Так тонко, артистично и красиво,
Бьет вобла по столу как будто плеть!

Но очевидно - нужен нам консенсус,
Уж полдень скоро, нужно спор кончать!
Затягивать решенье – нету сенса,
Я предлагаю – с водочки начать!

Закусим салом и портвейн откроем!
В стакане плещется он темным янтарем,
Когда душа наполнится покоем,
Под рыбку пивом сверху полирнем!

             -- RF –
Эх, голова болит  моя , головушка!
С утра пораньше - ни встать–ни сесть,
Зато в напитках алкогольных,
Консенсус найден ! Консенсус есть!





[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/b43d04886ab01bc23cf871f84986771d4d7ae648506933.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamara rabe

Ох, Markovich! Хиба ж так можно? Пошла на кухню сало искать, а ведь уже скоро полночь...  :smile:

----------


## Markovich

*tamara rabe*,
Токо его ж нужно на газетке порезать! Это важная деталь!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/fd7cea6eeb39765c9d33eb6940f2007b4d7ae648841512.jpg[/IMG]


 Вор.



Да, вор я ,так уж вышло, вор
Но в остальном – обычный человек,
А за плечами столько! 
                              Готов идти на спор-
Никто из вас не испытал вовек!

Семья и дом – святое для меня!
Как и для вас, одно лишь есть дороже,
Честь воровская – вам не понять!
И важность слов не оценить вам тоже!

Слова бросаете легко – как шелуху,
А ведь они нередко  много значат,
Не спросит с вас никто – как на духу,
У нас – иначе! У нас – иначе!

         -- RF –
Законы воровские так не понятны вам
Как иероглифы китайские – я знаю!
Не по учебникам учил их, а по шрамам и рубцам,
В науках этих  крепко  понимаю

Вам не дано свободу оценить,
О том как без нее – не рассказать словами,
В бараке стылом с волками жить,
Невыносимо так, особенно ночами!


А в волчьей стае – один закон,
Тот прав всегда, чьи зубы крепче!
Глаза закрою – колокольный звон,
Мне каждый вечер, мне каждый вечер!

Я понял , этот звон по мне!
По юности моей беспечной, светлой!
Мне после смерти грешному – гореть в огне,
Пусть помянет меня братва сирени веткой.

-- RF –
Законы воровские так не понятны вам
Как иероглифы китайские – я знаю!
Не по учебникам учил их, а по шрамам и рубцам,
В науках этих  крепко  понимаю

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/8c64be7c5c4a68b8ac140aede9b1aae24d7ae648909819.jpg[/IMG]


Острова в океане.




Острова,
       В океане,
              клянется пальмам 
                          в любви прибой
Жизнь там наладится
                 и сразу станет
                    легко на сердце мне
                                    само – собой!
Глаза слегка,
       прикрою я,
            пусть все расплывчато
                                и не конкретно,
На день рожденья
                мне острова
                        подарят лето,
                                    подарят лето
-- RF –
Острова, острова – без сугробов и метелей!
      Острова, острова, к вам в мечтах мы все летели 
Там бананы и кокосы, 
      Там не ставит жизнь вопросы,
Острова, 
             острова.

Там  рыбы –
           как лимоны,
                   А попугаи –
                       Вместо голубей!
Давно ввели там
          свои законы,
                 и запретили
                       грустных  всех людей.
Но Зима,
          не отпустит,
                   из жизни серой –
                             в мир без проблем,
На острова
        гляжу я с грустью,
                          на фотографии
                                          в календаре

-- RF –
Острова, острова – без сугробов и метелей!
      Острова, острова, к вам в мечтах мы все летели 
Там бананы и кокосы, 
      Там не ставит жизнь вопросы,
Острова, 
             острова.



[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/eee61686aea3062c8f11b933640237eb4d7ae648910899.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> На день рожденья
>                 мне острова
>                         подарят лето


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, Серёжа, у тебя случайно нет текста, чтобы в припеве были слова Добрый вечер! и что-то в таком духе, на начало концерта???

----------


## Markovich

*Витка*,
чего нету - того нету. Была такая песенка из кинофильма 
"Добрый вечер,а что это значит,
Значит - день был по доброму начат..."
Текст написать мне не долго - но нужна же еще и музыка.
Если подбросишь хоть чуть -чуть информации -текст напишу.
Что за вечер? Например -8 марта,День комунальников города Бобруйска  и т. д.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/d77469f2b0a539a1be5c9ad2fd3a28144d7ae649503247.jpg[/IMG]


На денек прилечу погостить…


Под зеленью яркой,
                 омытой дождем,
Черепичные кры –ы- ы- ыши,
      Край красивый, чужой,
Но меня он не ждет
                стука сердца, увы,
             моего он не слышит  
Не привыкну никак,
      Хоть прошло столько лет,
К этой жизни спокойной и сытой,
             Если вдруг меня спросят:
«Что душе не хватает?» - в ответ
Я отвечу «Старушек в платках, да
           деревни, снегами укрытой!»

   -RF –
Край,  в котором прошло 
                                 мое  дет-ст-во,
С каждой птичьею стаей 
              Шлешь ты весточку мне,
Не вернусь я , прости
              никуда от реалий не деть-ся,
Если будет совсем невтерпеж ,
              на  денек прилечу погостить

Утром сяду в свой черный 
               большой Мерседес, 
Уж не помню который 
                              по счету,
Увезет он меня далеко,
            в старый буковый лес,
От домов и людей этих – 
                               к  черту!
Тишина здесь похожа на нашу, 
                                    на ту,
Что на дне моей памяти
                                грешной,
Птицы также поют 
                 на холодном ветру,
Только мне не прибить им
                          скворешник…

-RF –
Край,  в котором прошло мое дет-ст-во,
С каждой птичьею стаей 
              Шлешь ты весточку мне,
Не вернусь я , прости
              никуда от реалий не деть-ся,
Если будет совсем невтерпеж ,
              на  денек прилечу погостить

----------


## Витка

> Что за вечер?


просто вечер... добрый вечер типа обращение к зрителям в зале на начало концерта. А вот музыку хотела на текст писать...
Если музыка придёт - вышлю...

----------


## Markovich

*Витка*, вот что получилось на скорую руку!


[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/ffedb7cba92ffb4de3d83dac955397254d7ae649515363.jpg[/IMG]

 Добрый вечер!


Друзья кончается хороший день,
Мы встрече с Вами конечно рады,
Вам отдохнуть, усевшись поудобней у эстрады!
Нам петь для Вас хоть до утра не лень!

  - RF –

Добрый вечер, Дорогие!
Добрый вечер!
Пусть наши песни
Согреют Вас!
Пусть все заботы,
Что за день  упали Вам на плечи
Покинут Вас! Покинут Вас!

Улыбок Ваших соберем букет!
И настроение хорошее подарим!
Мы для того и приглашаем на концерт –
Чтоб поделиться сердца жаром!

- RF –

Добрый вечер, Дорогие!
Добрый вечер!
Пусть наши песни
Согреют Вас!
Пусть все заботы,
Что упали Вам на плечи
Покинут Вас! Покинут Вас!

----------


## tamara rabe

На денек прилечу погостить…

Спасибо! Отозвалось...  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, спасибо большое, мне очень понравилось, завтра ребятам покажу. 
А фотка прям как будто наш зал в ДК.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/3971b714f53b71c5fd7835d2877c8b6e4d7ae650312623.jpg[/IMG]



Старый черт.

 (Рок-н-ролл)


Я из сарая выкачу
Свой старый байк
Поеду как когда то
И поймаю кайф,
Туда где девки пляшут 
И музыка гремит
Но почему все говорят –
Что неприглядный  вид?


   -- RF –

Ведь джинсы те же
Да и прикид весь – тот!
Где же ваша нежность?
Кричат – «Старый черт!»
Ну и что же  , что старый,
Зато чертовски красив,
Ни разу в жизни у девки
Я ни  одной не просил!


Я танцевать мог раньше
С ночи и до утра,
За стол садился – на тарелке
Чтобы мяса гора,
А пить начну – чтоб ящик виски
Или даже два,
И девка – если разойдусь 
Нужна не одна

   -- RF –

Ведь джинсы те же
Да и прикид весь – тот!
Где же ваша нежность?
Кричат – «Старый черт!»
Ну и что , что старый,
Зато чертовски красив,
Ни разу в жизни у девки
Я ни  одной не просил!

----------


## Skadi

> Старый черт


:wink: :flower:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/cdee078c9883fb30eb63566c856b53414d7ae650449415.jpg[/IMG]

Самітність.



Грає музика з тиха
          Щось напрочуд сумне,
Місто подих затримує
          Довгий день догорає,
Я самітність люблю,
          не пече вже вогнем,
Що твоїх я не бачу очей,
          що тебе вже 
                       зі мною немає,
Я кружляю по вулицях,
                де  бували з тобою,
І авто моє – знаю я,
                      за тобою сумує,
А сидіння порожнє,
                   що поряд зі мною,
Те, що ми вже не разом,
               аж  ніяк не спростує

           -- RF –
 Ти моє горе,
                ти моє щастя, 
                       сонячний ранок,
                             похмуре ненастя,
 Ти моя слабкість,
                 ти моя сила,
                       що ж ти зі мною,
                                   тай наробила? 
 Чи ти смієшся,
                чи зажурилась?
                       краще б ти вмерла,
                             чи й не вродилась!
 Знав би що любиш,
                чи зневажаєш,
                     тільки воскресну –
                                    знову вбиваєш.


Ще мить і на вулицях темних
                                     запалять вогні,
Та невже це можливо – 
                                    себе обдурити?
Можу сотні разів  повторити –
                                    як добре мені,
Та не можу нажаль
                                я тебе не любити
Як забути тебе? 
                 Зачинити для тебе хоч сни,
Нащо снишся мені,
                          снишся  знову і знову  ,
Як не зміг я забути тебе
                                      серед злої зими ,
То хіба я  забуду -
                                весною?

----------


## Markovich

Дорогие наши женщины!

Как все таки здорово, что Вы есть!
Представим на минуту ,что на Земле живут только мужчины –какой ужас!
Кому бы мы тогда дарили цветы? Чьими бы ножками (и не только ножками)-
Любовались украдкой и в открытую? Кому бы посвящали стихи и чувства?

     Как все таки здорово, что Вы есть!
Поздравляю Вас с прекрасным весенним праздником 8 марта –Вашим днем, дорогие наши! Пусть то внимание ,которое дарят Вам в этот день мужчины – станет нормой на весь год!
   Здоровья Вам, пусть все Ваши проблемы растают как снег на ярком мартовском солнце,
   Любви Вам, Любви , Любви…   

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/f1296c00401a5b47b58be529e4c4c18d4d7ae650706658.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*,Сереж! Спасибо! Прекрасные цветы и прекрасное поздравление!!!!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/ff82bcc552daac1b0215880e4359c9954d7ae650790647.jpg[/IMG]




Царица   ночи.



(шансон)


Бокал на  длинной ножке
С искрящимся вином,
Волнуешься немножко
Ты в платье дорогом,
Фотографы, софиты,
Огни прожекторов,
Звезда на фоне свиты
Из банкиров и воров

Еще вчера – девчонка,
Простая    лимита,
На лбу плескалась челка –
Немодная  тогда,
Бамбуком прорастала
Сквозь московский наш асфальт
И вдруг, царицей стала,
Такую поискать 

-- RF—
Царица ночи, царица ночи,
Вся в бриллиантах в ресторане дорогом,
А сердце просит, а сердце хочет,
Взглянуть хоть раз на покосившийся твой дом

Когда огни погаснут
И опустеет зал,
Влечет магнитом будто 
На Киевский вокзал,
Прийти, чтоб поезд встретить,
Тот, что тебя привез
Тебя он тоже помнит,
Как будто старый пес

Звезда, царица ночи,
На всех афишах ты,
Мужчина каждый хочет
Дарить тебе цветы,
Весь шоу-бизнес  разом
Упал к твоим ногам,
Но ты такой как прежде
Бываешь иногда  

-- RF—
Царица ночи, царица ночи,
Вся в бриллиантах в ресторане дорогом,
А сердце просит, а сердце хочет,
Взглянуть хоть раз на покосившийся твой дом



[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/2ba66a45c150e198685a0ed5a38a768e4d7ae650791070.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Из


Этот лишний слог, ломает ритм...

----------


## Markovich

Лев,ты конечно прав,и я ,долго колеблясь,все таки решил  его поставить,чтобы сохранить смысл " Свита <состоящая> из банкиров и воров" потому как иначе выходит "свита <не> Царицы ночи", а "свита банкиров и воров".
 Оставил это слово в надежде,что при исполнении его можно будет как то прожевать или даже и опустить по усмотрению исполнителя.

----------


## Витка

Серёжа, большущее спасибо за поздравления!!! Все они взаимны!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> Царица ночи


 - очень правдивая песня...

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Сергей, не только я замечаю эти неритмичности - много нареканий от исполнителей по этому поводу... Весь текст такой удачный, а вот одно место:redface:

----------


## Markovich

Лев,если исполнителей устроит такой вариант,

*"Звезда на фоне свиты
банкиров и воров"*

то он устроит и меня.

----------


## oskar_65

> "Звезда на фоне свиты
> банкиров и воров"


Тот самый случай, когда Лев прав! :biggrin:
"из" действительно здесь лишнее, но смысл фразы конечно же меняется... и "свита" привязывается к "банкирам и ворам" со всеми вытекающими...
Можно попробовать обойти "на фоне"..
типа "звезда с эскортом"... 
с блестящей свитой банкиров и т.д.:wink:

----------


## Лев

Вот ещё строчка с излишествами: Сквозь московский наш асфальт

----------


## oskar_65

> Вот ещё строчка с излишествами


Ну... жестоко так не надо..:biggrin:
Автору привыкнуть надо,
Что на музыку ложась,
Текст меняется подчас,
Подгоняется, стирается,
Под артикуляцию...
Под певца возможности,
Да под смысла тонкости...
Да по тысяче причин,
Буквы - тот же пластилин...
Нет, это не происки.
Композитор в поиске! :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> много нареканий от исполнителей по этому поводу...





> Тот самый случай, когда Лев прав!


*А я считаю, что вы оба не правы, т.к. никаких нареканий абсолютно нет...
А почему? Да, потому что Сергей разрешает изменять тексты, чтобы по ритму они подходили... Когда я работаю над его песнями, просто меняю, ему отсылаю, мы это окончательно обсуждаем и всё. Никаких проблем. Так, что не обижайте  человека зря. Вот если бы, он не разрешал корректировать текст, как некоторые авторы, - тогда другое дело было бы. А так - всё отлично!*

----------


## Markovich

*ЛЕВ* : "Вот ещё строчка с излишествами: Сквозь московский наш асфальт"

      Лев,и тут с тобой соглашусь -ты опять прав, - тот же случай -сознательно пошел на это (понимая,что певец здесь может споткнуться),а может и спеть.
Сам я про себя пропеваю. Если захочет -споет -

"бамбуком прорастала
 московский наш асфальт" 

 или  же так - 

"бамбУком прорастАла сквозь
 москОвский наш асфАльт"

или же так 

"бамбуком пробивала 
 московский наш асфальт".

   Oskar_65,Vita - спасибо за поддержку,честно говоря тронут!:smile:

   Но в данном случае - это лишнее,так как Лев -мой старый друг и я ему благодарен за критику и  понимаю -  ею он хочет мне помочь! :Pivo: 

   Кроме того,Лев прекрасно знает,что я всегда готов к правке текста исполнителем,так как считаю его 3-м полноценным автором песни -наряду с композитором и поэтом.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/8a4c7792f8e2124aca0938a26b5d84094d7ae650895476.jpg[/IMG]


Певно – це ти.



Чаруй, чаруй –
Не вийде нічого
Кохання твого
Не випливе човен,
Чужа ти, чужа,
До серця пристала,
Зваблива я к гріх,
Та цього – замало!

Проси не проси –
Не випросиш долі,
Все йде –як повинно,
Хоч трохи й поволі,
Судьбу не змінити,
Її не вблагати,
Тим паче – дарма
В неї щось вимагати,

      -- RF –
Певно – це ти,
Дзвониш – мовчиш,
Певно – це ти,
В хмарах летиш,
Певно – це ти,
Морем пливеш,
Певно – це ти,
З думки не йдеш,

Ти – південь, я – північ,
Ти плюс, а я – мінус,
Я крига, ти – полум’я,
Ліки – та вірус,
Війна – наша доля,
Ти – або я,
Нам разом не бути,
А тільки – здаля!

Буває нажаль,
У природі так склалось,
До мінусів здавна
Плюси притягались,
Хоч крига у вогні
І водою стікає,
Та навіть і це 
Її не зупиняє…

     -- RF --

----------


## luudvig

> Царица   ночи.


Серёж,молодца! :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/fa528b6df32273db64e5fc096e9f069c4d7ae651163546.jpg[/IMG]



Подари мне судьба



Подари мне судьба
Заслужила за много я лет
Счастье  то, о котором прошу
Счастье то ,о котором пою
Подари мне судьба
Счастье - как лотерейный билет
Пусть один он на миллион,
Пусть изменит судьбу мою

    - RF -
Счастья - счастья, много- много
Все хотят
Счастья - счастья, много- много
Просят все,
Облака  - кусочки счастья вдаль летят,
Тает -тает где то счастье в вышине.

Подари мне судьба
Засыпать на любимом плече,
Счастье  то, о котором прошу
Счастье то ,о котором пою
Если мне суждено сгореть,
То сгореть как звезде - не свече,
Чтоб оставить на небе след,
Жизнь - блестящую линию,

 - RF -
Счастья - счастья, много- много
Все хотят
Счастья - счастья, много- много
Просят все,
Облака  - кусочки счастья вдаль летят,
Тает -тает где то счастье в вышине.

----------


## Лев

> Лев,и тут с тобой соглашусь -ты опять прав


Когда весь текст построен в определённом ритме и очень даже неплохой текст, не стоит сознательно его ломать - спеть можно и "Капитал" Маркса...

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, я ещё в почте прочла этот текст!!! Очень понравился!!! Класс!!!

*Лев*, а почему надо подчиняться стандартам??? У меня друг есть, так он специально ломает и ритм и текст. Иногда это прикольно бывает.

----------


## Лев

> это прикольно бывает.


Когда ради прикола... 
*****************
Пытаясь выйти из стандарта,
Ломает ритм творец
От классики до авангарда...
Но будет отклик у сердец?
Неужто у хорошего поэта
Не хватит слов для стихотворного паштета?:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

*Лев*,
Уж коль поэт хорош,то что -  паштеты?
Из слов он приготовить может и котлеты,
Словесный сварит суп,пирожные срифмует,
Накормит так,что Ваш живот раздует!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/76091b205d07100dc8bb10f2aa52d7634d7ae651319215.jpg[/IMG]


Светская львица.

Лист салата,
            пол апельсина, 
                               сока стакан,
Пробежка, душ
               и  вот -  я красива -
                                  Number one!
 Платье от Gucci
            cумка Perfetta
                            туфли BasI
Тени, тушь,
               у зеркала – час,
                             Пощады проси!
Вечер, клуб,
          знакомые лица
                             он с другой,
Болтаю с кем то,
               смотреть не нужно,
                              изображаю покой.
Но вот подходит,
           Я вся – удивление,    
                сколько лет – сколько зим?
Актриса - я,
           идет представление,
                     а зритель – только один!
Где был? Загорел!
               Острова? Лыжи?
                        Здорово так похудел!
Глаза – в глаза,
             ничего не слышит,
                 Он от любви  онемел!
Пусть пострадает,
             поднимем дозу –
                    еще один старый друг!
Знакомьтесь - мой бывший,
                      а это последний,
               всегда есть выбор из двух!
Готовы сцепиться,
             стоят напротив,
                      зашкалил адреналин!
вИски глоток , уходим –
                   сегодня мне нужен 
                                     только один!
Везу добычу,
         ночи коктейль
                будем пить до утра,
А утром , опять-
       лист салата , пробежка -
                                   и   снова одна.

----------


## Лев

> Накормит так,что Ваш живот раздует!


...и тот живот родит вам песню
Иль что-нибудь поинтересней...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> и снова одна.


Се ля ви...

----------


## Markovich

*Лев*:
"...и тот живот родит вам песню
иль что-нибудь поинтересней..." 



               Родит....,вот от того уже давно
               С эстрады льются то ли песни, то ль г......о!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/4de3a8ecb9716fbe07485ec890c99a8f4d7ae651339531.jpg[/IMG]


Подранки любви.


Плывут подлески за окном
И полустанки
Мы от любви бежим,
Любви – подранки
На молоке раз обожглись,
Воды боимся
Все хорошо у нас как будто
Притворимся!

Все говорят –любовь у моря-
Не серьезно,
Пытаться ночи те вернуть,
Наверно поздно,
Забыть глаза и губ тепло –
Наверно трудно
И плачет брошенным щенком
Мобилки трубка!

--RF—
Обиды старые и разо--чарования
Нас не пускают – в омут головой!
По тонкой проволке над пропастью молчания
Идем к любви, как в цирке над толпой 

Мы падали не раз-
Ломали кости
К любви опять искали
Новый мостик
Ведь без любви - весь год зима,
Без лета,
Жить без нее –цветку расти
Без света!

И вот опять, в который раз 
Упали,
Прибоя шум – не навсегда
Ведь знали,
Любовь короткая – как сон,
А утром,
Мы будем думать, что расстаться - 
Мудро

--RF—
Обиды старые и разо--чарования
Нас не пускают – в омут головой!
По тонкой проволке над пропастью молчания
Идем к любви, как в цирке над толпой 





В посте №399 моей темы на ВКМ-форуме была выставлена песня "Любви подранки"
Композитор - исполнитель Александр Серкутан из Мариуполя (Украина) -бывший город
Ворошиловоград. написал музыку и спел эту песню.Вот, что получилось.

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/720676

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/0cdbbade310c6f3386dbe49ae1ba8e524d7ae651613785.jpg[/IMG]

Тебе так легко не позбутись


До кого горнешся тепер мене вже не турбує
Хоч інколи нестерпний біль неначе з ніг збиває,
Коли у натовпі раптово бачу схожу постать,
                                                     то уява враз малює,
Це ти! Це ти! А бо ж знайомий аромат парфум 
                                                    бентежить і хвилює ,
Потроху гоїться на серці рана, що пекла нестерпно
На фотографію твою дивитись можу 
                                                без істерики – спокійно,
Якщо зустріну випадково – навіть посміхнусь 
                                             І щось скажу дотепне,
А би ж одну – не с кимсь, одужання від тебе
                                                           йде повільно.

                                    -- RF  --

                  З останніх сил всміхаюсь, неначе вже здолав
                                                                   ту тягу, той магніт,
                 Що чоловіка перетворює в раба, 
                                                    забути заставляє цілий світ,
                 Твої ще чари – мають силу, отрута красоти твоєї
                                                                                   ще в мені,
                 Невже то доля – з ними йти в могилу,
                 Аби можливо ті думки, що в голові –
                                                                        спалити у вогні!

Поцілувати іншу жінку, як тебе –
                                 я досі не спроможний,
Красунь принади – до твоїх їм так далеко!
Твій тихий голос в трубці –немовби з неба грім
                          я на коліна стану, переможений!
Він сум мені наводить наче крик лелеки в небі,
Сиджу над книгою розкритою, чи слухаю мелодію
                                               улюблену, стару,
Про що та книга – не скажу, яка мелодія,
                                         спитай мене – не знаю! 
Далеко я в думках – в старому парку десь
                                                          з тобою йду,
Що я тобі казав, що шепотіла ти мені у відповідь,
                                              гадаю  - не згадаю,

                                     -- RF  --

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/4174976b4b204612ef1d7737a2a254a94d7ae651778615.jpg[/IMG]

Недавно на страничке 54 я опубликовал текст песни "Острова в океане".
Композитор и исполнитель Николай Берлинский (Германия) сочинил и спел соответствующую песню. Выношу ее на ваш суд.

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/723145/




Острова в океане.


Острова,
В океане,
клянется пальмам 
в любви прибой
Жизнь там наладится
и сразу станет
легко на сердце мне
само – собой!
Глаза слегка,
прикрою я,
пусть все расплывчато
и не конкретно,
На день рожденья
мне острова
подарят лето,
подарят лето
-- RF –
Острова, острова – без сугробов и метелей!
Острова, острова, к вам в мечтах мы все летели 
Там бананы и кокосы, 
Там не ставит жизнь вопросы,
Острова, 
острова.

Там рыбы –
как лимоны,
А попугаи –
Вместо голубей!
Давно ввели там
свои законы,
и запретили
грустных всех людей.
Но Зима,
не отпустит,
из жизни серой –
в мир без проблем,
На острова
гляжу я с грустью,
на фотографии
в календаре

-- RF –
Острова, острова – без сугробов и метелей!
Острова, острова, к вам в мечтах мы все летели 
Там бананы и кокосы, 
Там не ставит жизнь вопросы,
Острова, 
острова.

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, класс!!! В стиле регги... Очень приятный голос и приятная песенка, желаю вам дальнейшего сотрудничества и успехов!!!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/fe997d2e9fa653fa029374d10d7e821d4d7ae651914886.jpg[/IMG]

Новая песня на мои слова - Горькое вино!

Музыка - Павел Ладатко
Слова - Сергей Markovich
Исполнение, аранжировка - Олег Люндышев

Послушать песню -
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/markovichk...FF077B522.html


Горькое вино.


Укрывает ранний снег
Стылые поля,
Засыпает в ноябре
До весны земля,
На полях лишь воронье
Скачет да кричит,
Ягода рябины – 
На губах горчит


Лужи за окном сковала 
Ночью корка льда
Мне душа не подсказала,
Что пришла беда,
Что любовь моя как птица
В стужу чуть жива,
Мне с тобою чтоб проститься
Не найти слова

          -- RF –
     Ягода рябины -
     Горькое вино,
     Ягода рябины –
     Было да прошло,
     Ягода рябины – 
     Расставанья вкус
     Дарит мне рябина
     Нитку алых бус…

 Разорвать легко, что было,
 Да потом не сшить,
 Поспешил напрасно ты, 
 За двоих решить,
 Гроздь рябины за окошком
 О тебе кричит,
 Ягода рябины,
 На губах горчит

               -- RF –
     Ягода рябины -
     Горькое вино,
     Ягода рябины –
     Было да прошло,
     Ягода рябины – 
     Расставанья вкус
     Дарит мне рябина
     Нитку алых бус…

----------


## Лев

> Горькое вино!


Отлично сделано! :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/4782db99c589fe9437c39379c9b2fc304d7ae652012015.jpg[/IMG]


Девочка моя весенняя…



Я ждал тебя зимою,
Ты не шла,
Ждал летом жарким –
Ты не приходила,
В осенней суете
Меня ты не нашла,
И вот весна 
Тебя мне подарила

            --RF—

Девочка моя весенняя,
Ты любовь моя, 
                             мое спасение,                
Ты – от снов холодных,
                           пробуждение ,
Девочка моя весенняя


Где долго так бродила
Без меня?
Ты в снах чужих была
Иль в дальних странах?
Явилась гостьей 
На исходе февраля
В начале марта 
Вдруг хозяйкой стала!

Solo

--RF—

Девочка моя весенняя,
Ты любовь моя, 
                             мое спасение,
Ты – от снов холодных,
                           пробуждение ,
Девочка моя весенняя

----------


## Skadi

> Девочка моя весенняя


Серёж....:smile: :flower:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/7a1c94ffbdf071b74e6d739552206ae14d7ae652127893.jpg[/IMG]


Новая песня в стиле шансон на мои слова - "Одинокая женщина"!   написал музыку и спел песню Александр Серкутан (г.Мариуполь,Донецкая обл.,Украина)

Одинокая женщина


Я знаю взгляды женщин одиноких,
Надежда в них и ожиданья тень,
Я чувствую себя всегда жестоким,
Когда им дать мне нечего взамен

Укор в глазах, за тех мужчин ошибки,
Что им встречались раньше, до меня
За то , что мне они сейчас чужие,
За то, что в сердце  нет  для них  огня

--RF—
Одинокая женщина,
Так грустна и нежна
Одинокая женщина,
Счастье встретить должна,
Где то бродит  и  мается,
А его заждались,
Часто так получается,
Счастье, эй – отзовись!

Красивые и умные ,казалось бы,
Ну почему любовь их обошла?
Немного счастья так и не досталось им
Бродила рядышком любовь, да не зашла,

А ведь для счастья не хватает так немного,
В плечо любимого ,уткнувшись засыпать,
И каждый день, когда идут с работы ,
Мужчину своего с волненьем  ждать

--RF—
Одинокая женщина,
Так грустна и нежна
Одинокая женщина,
Счастье встретить должна,
Где то бродит  и  мается,
А его заждались,
Часто так получается,
Счастье, эй – отзовись!

Уставшего, любимого, родного,
Пусть пахнет табаком, щетиною зарос,
Но половинка он твоя – подарен Богом,
Живой ответ на главный твой вопрос!

А что же я, меня на всех не хватит,
Любовь как пироги – не станешь раздавать!
Но взгляд одной, той в белом легком платье,
Мне кажется я смог бы разгадать…

--RF—
Одинокая женщина,
Так грустна и нежна
Одинокая женщина,
Счастье встретить должна,
Где то бродит  и  мается,
А его заждались,
Часто так получается,
Счастье, эй – отзовись!



Послушать песню здесь


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/725178/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/c405e95c647ad8eae39a98e16a9021554d7ae652199010.jpg[/IMG]

Представляю Вам новую песню на мои слова "Моя женщина",написанную и спетую композитором из Германии Николаем Берлинским - 


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/725481/

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, я бы сказала - это джаз-поп стиль, мой любимый... Класс!!!
Серёж, а  почему, ты не размещаешь так, чтобы можно было скачать песню? Жаль...

----------


## luudvig

Всем привет!
*Витка*,это Боссанова.
Серёж.а чё на один мотив всё,или мне каатся?"Острова" и щас эта вот...

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, Валера, ты считаешь, что босса-нова - это поп??? Ну, извини тогда.
Босса-нова как раз к джазу и подходит больше, чем к попсе, ты так не думаешь?

----------


## luudvig

*Витка*,я сказал,что это Босса.А её можно и в поп и в попсе и как хошь...

----------


## Markovich

Привет,Вита,Валера!

 Валер,мотивы не одинаковые,а "похожесть" в чем то -это от того,что у композитора есть свой почерк и он никому не подражает. Это как у художников -возьми картины П.Пикассо -они все разные,а в чем то и похожи ,сразу даже без подписи определишь,что Пикассо,или возьми Айвазовского - везде вроде одно и тоже -море :biggrin:

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, ты, как всегда, Серёж, миротворИшь!!! Спасибо тебе за это!!!

----------


## Skadi

> "Моя женщина"


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/bc2b22258b9af276e8769e894cff4d884d7ae652305506.jpg[/IMG]


Весенние цветы.




Звенит с утра капель,
И за окном апрель,
А от тепла – душа,
Как  лед –водой
И первые цветы
Наивны и просты
И разлучить их так легко
Как нас с тобой

-- RF –
Весенние цветы,
Нежны так и хрупки,
Весенние цветы –
Их рвать – нельзя!
Как первую любовь,
Не вырасти им вновь,
Рожает только раз 
Их Мать-Земля

Сойдет последний снег
И не оставит след,
Лишь головы цветов –
Детей любви
Их солнца первый луч,
Пробившись из – за туч,
Согреет по утру,
Что б жить могли

SOLO

-- RF –
Весенние цветы,
Нежны так и хрупки,
Весенние цветы –
Их рвать – нельзя!
Как первую любовь,
Не вырасти им вновь,
Рожает только раз 
Их Мать-Земля

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, припев у мня тут же лёг на песню Ротару "Осенние цветы", теперь надо как-то избавиться от этого, чтобы другую мелодию придумать...
Серёж, можно взять этот текст?

----------


## Markovich

Вита,привет! 
Это  - текст универсал! Я его когда писал -Владимирский централ мурлыкал -тоже
ложится (кроме припева) . Если нравится -бери,правда я не гарантирую,что кто то еще не возьмет,ты же знаешь,я всем даю зеленый свет.

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, Серёжа, привет! Ты же знаешь, для меня не принципиально, кто его ещё возьмёт... Пускай берут на здоровье! Главное, что ты мне разрешил и всё, а гарантии мне не нужны абсолютно и присваивание себе только в личное пользование. Пускай хоть 10 человек поют один и тот же текст под свои разные мелодии - мне лично - всё равно.
СПАСИБО большое за текст!  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Весенние цветы


*Серёжа, какая прелесть!*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/baf46ff846e5388c862c39ce85e641884d7ae652392941.jpg[/IMG]


 Хочу представить новую песню Владимира Коваленко на мой украинский текст - "Певно це ти" - Видимо , это ты.

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/726427/

Певно – це ти. 



Чаруй, чаруй – 
Не вийде нічого 
Кохання твого 
Не випливе човен, 
Чужа ти, чужа, 
До серця пристала, 
Зваблива я к гріх, 
Та цього – замало! 

Проси не проси – 
Не випросиш долі, 
Все йде –як повинно, 
Хоч трохи й поволі, 
Судьбу не змінити, 
Її не вблагати, 
Тим паче – дарма 
В неї щось вимагати, 

-- RF – 
Певно – це ти, 
Дзвониш – мовчиш, 
Певно – це ти, 
В хмарах летиш, 
Певно – це ти, 
Морем пливеш, 
Певно – це ти, 
З думки не йдеш, 

Ти – південь, я – північ, 
Ти плюс, а я – мінус, 
Я крига, ти – полум’я, 
Ліки – та вірус, 
Війна – наша доля, 
Ти – або я, 
Нам разом не бути, 
А тільки – здаля! 

Буває нажаль, 
У природі так склалось, 
До мінусів здавна 
Плюси притягались, 
Хоч крига у вогні 
І водою стікає, 
Та навіть і це 
Її не зупиняє… 

-- RF --

----------


## luudvig

> Хочу представить новую песню Владимира Коваленко на мой украинский текст - "Певно це ти" - Видимо , это ты.


Привет всем,с праздником!!!
Серёж,интересное решение.

----------


## Markovich

*luudvig*,Валера,спасибо!  Честно говоря - я сам совершенно такого не ожидал и был удивлен (приятно).

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/ad63c0db4f66663c6db1f8a20f21240e4d7ae652679859.jpg[/IMG]



Шукай,шукай



Обличчя ясне,
                      Закручені вії
Очі блакитні,
                      Дівчина мрії
Лагідний голос,
                   Посмішка мила
В тендітного Янгола
                        Демона сила


     -- RF –

Шукай, шукай –весь світ обійди
     Бо ж долю свою повинен  знайти
        Пізнаєш одразу – як тільки побачиш,
           Як згубиш –ніколи собі не пробачиш,



Хай всі мені кажуть
                    Таких не буває
Того, що ти прагнеш
                    В природі немає
Нема в цьому світі?
                    А в інших? Можливо.
Якщо не знайду
                       То це буде жахливо!


       SOLO



     -- RF –

Шукай, шукай –весь світ обійди
     Бо ж долю свою повинен  знайти
        Пізнаєш одразу – як тільки побачиш,
           Як згубиш –ніколи собі не пробачиш,

----------


## Markovich

*Всех форумчан и гостей форума - с Днем смеха и юмора - 1 апреля!
Сегодня - целый день смеемся или по крайней мере - улыбаемся!
А чтобы ВАм в этом помочь -смотрим картинки внизу!*


[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/29be07c438c02782313a55bea4ea97be4d7ae652783805.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/048236c62ec8dfcf411b0cab6a4fa68c4d7ae652783857.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/98e0ef6270b0a03f0e5db38b035e762a4d7ae652783896.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/466f4a5ade874d4ad6e1e94f803fac4f4d7ae652783946.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/d11ffcb56f74418f98658b1350d2b01a4d7ae652783991.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/27d5d3a6787e574053db225ff9cd03804d7ae652784053.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/d6c0a16d867cbf363aa6b0c65712fb514d7ae652784104.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/11db1405573bdad936b5b1cbf9f93bfc4d7ae652784153.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/c84681ea8c584f9dbcd018925a4920e34d7ae652784395.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/1b61bd177638ddd47325de40167633464d7ae652784459.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

*И еще немного смеха!*



[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/5d807b8a30de080cf98be2d9ae0567fa4d7ae652784501.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/00121f4a9b22389fd1f569b6296c9ac94d7ae652784557.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/b32ab1733fbdbb3aa3cebc806a2075164d7ae652784632.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/d86746cfa08a8118ec0f1f35203471244d7ae652784741.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/a76d67999b5e18749e9acf8a10369e364d7ae652784772.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/8913e17cb9387ef8e13ab813aa0fb78e4d7ae652784811.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/39c032f0c4837364c5e5bbf0c0ddf9dd4d7ae652784857.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/e3df8ac41359aeef4422d54a97a6ca5a4d7ae652784967.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Серёжа :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## goluba

Клево!))))))))

----------


## luudvig

Пожарные - пипец!!!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/4ed8d08cf4b2d25d6135f7430359a9954d7ae652904591.jpg[/IMG]


 В лесах небесных. 

(Песня в стиле В.Высоцкого)       

Не стало друга
Звезда упала
Она с небес,
А он –на небеса,
Короткой вспышкой,
Ну что ж так вышло,
Позвал Всевышний
Его в далекие,
              небесные леса ,

А в тех   лесах 
Небесных тишина,
Лишь легкий ветерок
Погладит нежно,
Снега там белые,
Ну как у нас в горах,
И жизнь течет
Спокойно и неспешно.

--RF—
Есть люди – как звезды,
В падении  вся жизнь!
С рожденья до смерти 
Как вспышка,
В небесных лесах
Где то бродят они,
Устали на грешной Земле,
Им нужна передышка!

Там другу моему, я знаю
Будет не с руки,
Привык он громко спорить
Что б до крику!
Привык он в драку лезть,
И помогать другим,
И о таких как он,
Еще напишут книгу,

А там,
Среди цветов и трав,
С кем спорить другу,
Разорвав рубаху,
Всевышний с другом
Явно был не прав
Всевышний с другом,
Дал конечно маху

--RF—
Есть люди – как звезды,
В падении  вся жизнь!
С рожденья до смерти 
Как вспышка,
В небесных лесах
Где то бродят они,
Устали на грешной Земле,
Им нужна передышка!

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, спасибо!!! Лес прям как из моего детства из Беларуси... супер!

----------


## Markovich

По совету компетентных товарищей решил изменить 2-ю строчку припева:

--RF—
Есть люди – как звезды,
Проносится  жизнь!
С рожденья до смерти 
Как вспышка,
В небесных лесах
Где то бродят они,
Устали на грешной Земле,
Им нужна передышка!

----------


## luudvig

Серёж,есть мнение,что этот вариант хорош...(группа компетентных товарищей):cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/3970b364993415f51a977dfff584595e4d7ae652995732.jpg[/IMG]


*Друзья!

Поздравляю всех вас с самым главным праздником в году - Днем Святой Пасхи!
Этот праздник воплощает в себе победу Жизни над Смертью!
Крепкого  вам  здоровья,счастья,творчества,весеннего настроения!*

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/d47cb1743c77b5036235afdd269cd20f4d7ae652996396.jpg[/IMG]

Так  встречают  Пасху  в Киеве!  
Паски (так их называют   в Украине) или Куличи - с пылу с жару!
2-00 ночи -только что испеклись. Колбаса домашняя по секретному рецепту
тоже сделана своими руками (кишки с базара + секретная технология).
Рубиновое вино в бутылке -виноградное,собственного производства с домашних 
виноградников. Когда все сделано своими руками,а затем посвячено в церкви и выставляется на стол,а за столом сидят старые друзья да похваливают - ощущаешь особое удовольствие!

----------


## Витка

Серёжа, как же жаль, что я сейчас не в Киеве!!!! Какая же красотища у тебя, ещё и всё своими руками!!! Супер!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Серёженька, Христос Воскресе!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1108778.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1056555.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

Воистину Воскрес!!!

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, ну все! Я тут смотрю и оооочень хотца в Киев!

----------


## Markovich

*Представляю вам еще одну новую песню композитора  Николая Берлинского,спетую им же   
*

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/df58b995dd07e98ef2bab22227527b164d7ae653168189.jpg[/IMG] 


Между небом и землей.  ( текст - не рыба).


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/726370/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/bf322718c1e41e2bcdfe74ec033ee8974d7ae653377367.jpg[/IMG]

 Как трудно

 (в память о  В.Высоцком)







Как трудно устоять, чтоб не прогнуться
И не вилять униженно хвостом,
Не жалко чтоб, а смело улыбнуться
И не тереться   ОБ ноги котом,

Уж лучше зарычать, оскалив зубы,
На холке грозно вздыбливая шерсть,
Любой ценой не покупая званье «друга»,
Решая для себя – «кость выбрать или честь!»

 --RF--  
Гибкость хороша, но до предела,
Гибким тело будь – но  не душа!
Если на шпагат душа присела,
Не нужна такая мне душа!

Как часто мы за все земные блага,
Забыть готовы о достоинстве своем,
И даже понимая, что не надо
Тех, кто обидел нас –прощаем, а не бьем!

Как трудно не забыть забывчивость всех тех,
Которые, поднявшись вверх,  нас  забывают
Подняв  стекло, чей черный Мерседес,
Уходит в ночь, обочины лишь  грязью обливая!

--RF--  
Гибкость хороша, но до предела,
Гибким тело будь – но  не душа!
Если на шпагат душа присела,
Не нужна такая мне душа!

----------


## goluba

Сереж, это ....здорово...

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/e2bbd9aab6ad8c71016605ff055fc17d4d7ae653557226.jpg[/IMG]




Во мне стихов полно…


 (из серии –памяти В.Высоцкого) 




Во мне стихов полно,
Как дым –пускаю кольцами
Я их – как водку пью
И с ночи и чуть свет
Необходимо нам  
Поближе познакомится,
Общаемся, а пониманья нет!

Пою тебе про пущи заповедные,
Про терем на горе,
Туда, мол увезу,
А ты молчишь,
Как дура безответная
И только ковыряешься в носу!

Я все уж перепел
«Послушай ,Зин »  и  «Скалолазку»,
Ты словно дот, ничем не прошибешь,
Про репку может рассказать мне сказку?
Неужто и такое не поймешь!

Природа дарит много, но не все,
Тебе вот внешность, 
Мне –ума палату!
Ведь это редкость, что Кличко – боксер,
И кандидат наук при этом не по блату!

К твоей бы красоте – мово ума!
Да жизнь таких коктейлей не смешает,
Инстинкт во мне силен и Красота
Все в дребезги сомненья разбивает!

Стели постель, уж хватит песни петь
Твой стан тугой от них не станет краше,
Мы из одной тарелки будем есть «Жульен»,
А из другой – закусим пшенной кашей!

----------


## oskar_65

> Во мне стихов полно,
> Как дым –пускаю кольцами
> Я их – как водку пью
> И с ночи и чуть свет
> Необходимо нам  
> Поближе познакомится,
> Общаемся, а пониманья нет!
> 
> Пою тебе про пущи заповедные,
> ...


Круто!
В духе Владимира Семёновича  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/e6fb49dfd8722b941ef0d00638a9ee734d7ae654160341.jpg[/IMG]

Николай Берлинский во время выступления.



Еще одна песенка Николая Берлинского на слова Markovicha  
-  "Дайте крылья" 


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/725317/

----------


## Лев

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/725317/


Отличная песня получилась :Ok:

----------


## goluba

Сереж, все-таки решил выставить?))))))
Я даже теперь уже не знаю , какая из Колькиных песен мне нравится больше. Он просто подарок судьбы!))

----------


## Markovich

Новая песня А.Серкутана на мои слова -"УЕЗЖАЮ!"

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/49b751de8e5df903d6645d560bed04a44d7ae654534526.jpg[/IMG]

 А.Серкутан




муз. и исп. А.Серкутан, сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/735394/

----------


## Markovich

Анатолий Кенсаринов

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/369fce98de409f5dd22b138ee9c8b0dc4d7ae654846878.jpg[/IMG]

Мне надоело песни петь про Осень!
музыка И.Вялков, стихи Markovich

----------


## Skadi

> Мне надоело песни петь про Осень!


Серёжа, очень понравилась песня и видео! Смотрела и слушала с удовольствием! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, песня хорошая, но почему-то вогнала в депрессняк, особенно словами - душа, как в 30,а  телу, как ни крути за 50... :frown::mad::frown:

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*, песня хорошая, но почему-то вогнала в депрессняк, особенно словами - душа, как в 30,а  телу, как ни крути за 50... :frown::mad::frown:


Вит,привет! Песня старая к молодым девушкам -не относится
Это больше для пожилых мусчин (как мы с Кенсариновым)

  Тут главное -"клип" ,который я 3-й раз в жизни склеил из обрезков Ю-туба, из-за него и выставил.Хотел его в Канны на фестиваль,да по срокам - пролетел!
   Ну ниче - в следующем году.

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, клип как раз и понравился! Лепи и дальше!!! Всё супер!

----------


## Витка

> Ангел-хранитель. музыка -Сергея Карелина,слова Markovicha (мои)


Серёжа, я наконец-то записала черновик, дома... Вот, что получилось...

*http://ifolder.ru/17463322*

----------


## Лев

*Витка*,
 Файл не распознаётся из-за какого-то расширения...

----------


## Markovich

Вита,замечательно получилось и это еще домашняя,а не студийная запись.
  В который уже раз восхищаюсь нежностью и красотой твоего голоса!!!
Особенно в припеве-слушаю и у самого -будто крылья за спиной выростают!
Так здорово звучит! Ну а вещь ,мне кажется,не простая для исполнения-или я ошибаюсь? А у тебя получилось! Резюме- ты большой молодец!
Ага! И спасибо за ссылки на Минский концерт -вчера послушал все с удовольствием!

Песню послушать здесь - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/738992/

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/fbe747a199a899ee36560ad1a7b7f1ca4d7ae654975011.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/f3330e5fb328f86e8f35fdd14919662e4d7ae654973412.jpg[/IMG]


Смерть  усталым и слабым.


(из цикла памяти В.Высоцкого)



Боль от правды не меньше чем боль от вранья
Только правда порядочней как то,
Боль от правды стерплю, но избавьте меня
От вранья, что прикинется правдой

Если бросить надумаешь как то меня
Долгой ложью не  мучай, не надо!
По глазам я пойму – ты уже не моя,
А кому то, за что то – награда.

Вот за что еще с детства люблю я собак,
В них вранья не заложено вовсе,
Если друг – значит друг, если враг – значит враг,
Смерть врагу, ну а друга не бросит

У людей все иначе – друзей продают,
Птичий рынок –для  тех, что с хвостами,
А двуногих порой –за рубаху свою,
Ту, что к телу у них прирастает.

Может хитрость виной в том, что царь на Земле
Человек , всех хитрее в природе,
Только мудрость земная – в святой простоте,
В чистой правде и  в полной свободе!

Смерть – усталым и слабым, больным да хромым,
Чьей то легкой добычей им стать!
Ведь пока мы бежим – мы правЫ , мы правЫ
До черты, где начнем уставать…

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, спасибо большущее за добрые слова!!! Ты мне, как всегда, льстишь... До студии не знаю, когда руки дойдут, сейчас пока всё зависло с помещением... Нас из одного выгнали, а  второе мы ещё не успели оборудовать... Так, что пока только дома пишусь и подчищаю хвосты предыдущих записей :)))

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/aa2e3560edd35ac615e39a7d3334fda64d7ae655113513.jpg[/IMG]



Душе пора обратно.




Когда обиды крыльями взмахнут,
И песни о былом жалеть заставят,
Во мне сомненья зарождаются, мой друг
И нарастают, и нарастают …

А вдруг  я  жизнь неправильно прожИл,
Дружил не с теми, сорился не с теми  
Любил не ту, а если била жизнь,
Клал голову не той устало на колени

Дни золотые тратил не на то,
И выбранная цель была ошибкой,
Не  шибко в Бога верил и   за то -
И благодати получал – не шибко!

Не те сады сажал, не те дома
Из сил последних, выбиваясь строил,
Не от того кружилась голова,
Все сложное ценил, а надо бы – простое,

Да что ж жалеть, тем жизнь и хороша ,
Она как книга, лишь к концу понятна,
Подарена на время нам душа,
Дочитываем книгу до конца – душе пора обратно…

----------


## Витка

> Душе пора обратно.


Очень вовремя! Замечательные стихи! Спасибо огромнейшее, Серёжа!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:  :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Да что ж жалеть, тем жизнь и хороша ,
> Она как книга, лишь к концу понятна,
> Подарена на время нам душа,
> Дочитываем книгу до конца – душе пора обратно…


Хорошие слова!!! Отличные стихи!!! Спасибо!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> Душе пора обратно.


Серёж,суперно!

----------


## Markovich

luudvig , oskar_65 , tamara rabe , Беспалый , Валерьевна , Витка , Лев -
Спасибо большое за добрые отзывы и слова.
Мне очень приятно ,что мои мысли,нашли отклик  и в ваших сердцах.

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
 Ты как буд-то прощаешься, Сергей...

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,Да не,то минутное. Еще покоптим небо.
Надеюсь...
 :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/b1a1c05b51b30e63e958a600eff2f8284d7ae656237968.jpg[/IMG]


Невесте…

Романс





Невеста – словно роза белая,
Что распустилась только что, вот-вот
Вся в капельках росы, прекрасная, несмелая,
Вот для таких и соловей поет

Чиста, наивна и нежна как фея,
Румянец, вспыхнув – гаснет на щеках,
Такую на руках носить, лелея,
Любить всю жизнь и воспевать в стихах

Неправдою ее обидеть - грех,
Пусть ангелы хранят и грусть не омрачает,
Во сне иль наяву, но на глазах у всех
Священник в церкви нас сегодня повенчает,

Небесный ангел , ты теперь – жена,
Мне в это чудо до сих пор поверить трудно,
Как солнца луч, как воздух мне нужна,
Ты в жизнь мою пришла, как после ночи – утро,

За все добро, что в жизни совершил,
Ты  мне небесной послана наградой,
Так долго лишь мечтою о тебе я жил,
Что к счастью своему теперь привыкнуть надо…

----------


## Skadi

> А вдруг  я  жизнь неправильно прожИл


*Серёж, ты знаешь, наша жизнь не зря!
Сомненья - правильно иль нет её прожИли -
Они, конечно, душу теребят,
И хочется, чтоб нас не позабыли

Все те, кого любили очень мы,
Кого сейчас ещё при жизни любим!
Мы в них частичками себя растворены,
А после нас - как знать, тогда оно как будет?..

Согласна, что, чем ближе горизонт,
Невольно кажется, что больше не успели,
И дом построенный - как-будто бы, не тот,
И люди от тебя не то хотели...

Нормально всё. И жизнь, и дом, и люди,
И все дела - во благо, не во зло.
И обязательно есть тот, кто очень любит,
А, значит, в жизни тебе больше повезло!*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/9f6fb81d7063dedabb82f318e9d001704d7ae656753727.jpg[/IMG]


Павутиння кохання.





Сонце вже зачепилось за обрій,
Тебе поряд зі мною немає,
Це погано не знаю, чи добре,
Що без тебе я жити звикаю

Без кохання, що як – павутиння,
Раз торкнешся й в полоні навіки,
Що кохаємо ми в тім невинні,
Не знайшли від кохання ще ліки

--RF –
Прийде кохання, не спитає – чи готові?
Прийде кохання – забере назавжди спокій
Міняє щось воно у складі крові,
Рідкого жару  замість неї   вже  потоки 

Те кохання – як квітка тендітна,
Берегти її треба щосили,
Пропадає від засухи – влітку,
А зимою – від заметілі,

То хвороба це чи – спасіння?
Щастя подих, чи крок до смерті?
Прагнуть всі його божі творіння,
І чомусь в його пошуках вперті.

--RF –
Прийде кохання, не спитає – чи готові?
Прийде кохання – забере назавжди спокій
Міняє щось воно у складі крові,
Рідкого жару  замість неї   вже  потоки

----------


## goluba

Клево!

----------


## Markovich

*Сделал  мини-клип на песню Горькое вино. Всех приглашаю посмотреть -*

----------


## Лев

> Сделал мини-клип


 :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

Серёг, здорово! Молодец! Слушается и смотрится или смотрится и слушается не знаю как выразиться:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

> мини-клип на песню Горькое вино


Красиво! Лаконично! Отличная подборка, очень удачная по тексту.  :Ok: 
Профессионально! :Aga: 
Тоже хочу научиться! :Oj:  
Мне ещё про осень клип понравился, ооооочень!!! :flower:

----------


## Лайн

очень понравилось :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Markovich

Лев,Игорь,Валерьевна,Светлана!

Спасибо за хорошие отзывы. Мини-клипами занимаюсь для популяризации песен на Youtube.Там количество просмотров может оказаться значительным.
К сожалению использую только чужой материал,своя камера сломалась,нужно новую покупать.Но даже и с чужим материалом можно много интересного сделать.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

[QUOTE=Markovich;2727822]*Сделал  мини-клип на песню Горькое вино. Всех приглашаю посмотреть -*

 :Ok: Замечательная работа!!! 
SUPER!!! :Aga:  :flower: 

Тоже хотела бы научиться, да времени нет...:frown:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/c2809c31c60f9ba7f3871b645028473b5d481c57214286.jpg[/IMG]


 Не   пара.




Вопреки природе,
                    логике назло
Был невезучим вроде,
                    А нынче – повезло,
Печальный весь и грустный,
                 скучал все да молчал,
Веселую девчонку,
                  недавно повстречал,
Пусть за окошком осень
                 и дождь унылый льет
Веселая девчонка
                             танцует и поет
Ей петь и веселиться 
                         охота целый день,
И ночью ей не спится,
               ей спать – наверно лень,

              - RF –
Не пара – говорят вокруг,
              Не пара – видим сами,
А мне – плевать, среди подруг
                      красивая ты самая,
Не пара –все твердят друзья,
              не пара –шепчет мама,
А  я не брошу все равно,
                     красивая ты самая

Легки ее движенья
                      и ритм заводит нас,
Двух разных душ сближение
                         случается подчас 
Веселая улыбка 
                      заразная как грипп,
Я кажется  влюбился,
                      я  кажется – погиб,
Поделится весельем,
                      я грустью поделюсь,
Бывает теплым Север,
                      бывает светлой грусть

SOLO

               - RF –
Не пара – говорят вокруг,
              Не пара – видим сами,
А мне – плевать, среди подруг
                      красивая ты самая,
Не пара –все твердят друзья,
              не пара –шепчет мама,
А  я не брошу все равно,
                     красивая ты самая

----------


## Markovich

*Сегодня в воскресенье 30 мая 2010 в Киеве прошел ежегодный праздник -День Киева (Киеву исполнилось 1528 лет). В городе проводилось много мероприятий - массовый забег на Крещатике,парад байкеров,концерты звезд на открытых площадках и традиционная сувенирная ярмарка на Андреевском спуске (там же находится дом №13 где в детстве жил великий Михаил Булгаков -автор Мастера и Маргариты.)Ниже приведен фоторепортаж с Крещатика и Андреевского спуска.*

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/496cb79842c412830a4b7b9e8dcf1e135d481c57912807.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/7ae58073306854b5ff81b9e4770c35855d481c57912842.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/d44662d4842f2d2aae24b6c63a63ba3c5d481c57912876.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/65a3607a0f5a6527be2fcf42f3334f815d481c57912925.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/181612b4026c8aaa4f10ab879c3bc39e5d481c57912955.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/85d9caf1cac61cdd6ec599b960cbafcb5d481c57913031.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/17c4953d0a29f4d76039fdb10188d6b65d481c57913060.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/a100f4e714af3830d7776cfc79e39e185d481c57913114.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/ed4a9d27d331458e6439b79448c9b7ff5d481c57913165.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/5af5e46d292bf63b738f5f993f45a84f5d481c57913195.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

*Продолжение фоторепортажа.*

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/d3caf092aaa002fb466376355e54e5865d481c57909030.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/fbc6bc630823498d819768f8713a01a35d481c57909089.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/e81a226fc115023cc9c6a76ecd37b3005d481c57909196.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/c50e4050e59c0a4821005eeff3d50d045d481c57909272.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/70990de74edc1adbd0dda377328b4f615d481c57909329.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/870e9d6040ae9808ebd81cc3c92c1cd45d481c57909396.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/3981d0185db3674b658cb795832cff5f5d481c57909457.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/628fa816b19039958da6c8551599c9695d481c57909484.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/75fd7b8480147c59fa8b681bd8adfee55d481c57909536.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/34e7861ad2d09a2d3103c7ae08099d075d481c57909585.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/8f6dcc868c74b69c331071d0d6fd2fa15d481c57909613.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/d7d7bd8255b6b74844945b5805f018cd5d481c57909654.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/e4bee47f2553cfd839313b271c47116c5d481c57909706.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/60d76f33211c668449cba959304c411d5d481c57909752.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/7d815843e349e54ee5b6b02b75343d3c5d481c57909797.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/92f36350117f8b47ae9aae249c8c2cce5d481c57909826.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/872c62807a56b0ee1702251895decbdb5d481c57909856.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/e5b508ef42f2188f0d5fbb0a61d8524e5d481c57909907.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/d399106eec266e88df4926e70100601f5d481c57909966.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/7a8f1b105f7611b7463f37b0adc1ffdb5d481c57910042.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/99b93dc746bd866502346a434f31b2565d481c57911205.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/a400e0307f54d684d3fc68f254a810bd5d481c57960584.jpg[/IMG]



 Сон.


Май сгорает так быстро. Странно.
Дни –как ветки сухие в костер,
Будят ласточки криком ранним
Мой ,росою украшенный двор,

Цвет акаций - душистой вьюгой
Заметает мое окно
Целый год ждал сирень – как друга
Что уехал куда то давно

Ждал цветения  гроздей душистых,
Чтоб вдыхать их дурманящий дым
Слишком  многое в этой жизни
Уж не то, что узнал молодым

Опоили  меня сонным зельем
Март с метелями, белый снег
Не проснусь – и проходят недели
В летаргическом майском сне…

----------


## Валерьевна

Спасибо, за фоторепортаж! :flower: 
В Киеве была всего один раз и очень-очень давно, но встреча с этим городом оставила массу положительных впечатлений. Очень красиво и красочно показали нам Киев сегодня, ещё раз спасибо! И за сирень, и "Сон" - здорово! :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

*Валерьевна*, Спасибо за добрые слова!
Возможно,посмотрев мои фото,вам однажды захочется приехать в Киев  и побродить по его старым и новым улицам,постоять над Днепром на Владимирской горке,пройтись по Подолу.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/89c363e3cf3c72d1b83de87936484d0b5d481c58056805.jpg[/IMG]


Шалений 
 (Безумный)




Ти не любиш, не любиш нікого,
Не маленьких дітей ні старих,
Світ твій власний – обмежене коло,
Де місця нема на двоїх,

Як мені в теє коло попасти,
Де панують лиш гроші та ти,
Грошам врешті потрібен власник,
Я ж кохання там хочу знайти,

        - RF –
Звеш мене не сердито – Шаленим,
Від твоїх шаленію очей,
Хай порожні мої кишені –
Світ тобі подарую усей!

Поцілую, а хоч би й силою,
Стисну наче дитя в обіймах,
Знаю станеш  моєю милою,
Кішка дика, та ще й драплива

Борониш свої пухлі губи,
Від моїх зголоднілих вуст,
Знаю, скоро мене полюбиш,
Цеї ночі тобі наснюсь… 

        - RF –
Звеш мене не сердито – Шаленим,
Від твоїх шаленію очей,
Хай порожні мої кишені –
Світ тобі подарую усей!

----------


## Витка

*Markovich*, не то слово как уже хочется снова в Киев!!!
Тем более в Музей Булгакова  3 раза так и не попала... 
Спасибо за новый текст на любимом украинском!!! Шаленію :)))))))))

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/36638e890c44a75c35cfae1192940adf5d481c58227357.jpg[/IMG]


Ти снишся щоночі.





Як смішно – то смійся,
А сумно – то плач,
Відносиш мене – 
до розряду невдач,
Невдале кохання,
Невдала розлука,
Для тебе – дрібниця,
Для мене ж – то мука…


-- RF –
Я й досі кохаю,
Не можу забути,
Ти снишся щоночі,
Ще в серці -  отрута
А  червень той грішний,
Розтанув  – мов крига,
Невже тобі байдуже,
Що я – безкрила?


Підстрелив як птаха,
Кохання дівоче,
Підбитою пташкою
Серце тріпоче,
Для тебе той постріл –
Звичайна розвага,
А замість кохання 
Холодна зневага 


-- RF –
Я й досі кохаю,
Не можу забути,
Ти снишся щоночі,
Ще в серці -  отрута
А  червень той грішний,
Розтанув  – мов крига,
Невже тобі байдуже,
Що я – безкрила?

*Solo*

-- RF –
Я й досі кохаю,
Не можу забути,
Ти снишся щоночі,
Ще в серці -  отрута
А  червень той грішний,
Розтанув  – мов крига,
Невже тобі байдуже,
Що я – безкрила?

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/9ffd5722cdf7ec55bc61054f4da62eb05d481c58562672.jpg[/IMG]



*Мой Гольфстрим.
*


Думал я ,что с Любовью покончено,
Думал я  - это глупо любить,
Но Любовь была так настойчива,
А теперь вот мешает жить

Нет давно ни друзей ни песен,
Ни работы, ни книг, ни стихов
Нам с Любовью  весь мир стал тесен,
Мир и есть, оказалось -  любовь

У любви моей длинные волосы
У Любви – колдовские глаза
Любовь-это маленький остров
И словами о нем не сказать

   --  RF –

Мой Гольфстрим ,ты мое течение,
Что уносит меня в Любовь,
Ты от мира мое отречение,
Ты его  заменяешь собой

Незаметно и как то несмело
Заманила в сладкую даль,
Молодым своим грешным телом,
За такое и жизни не жаль,

Оставляет Любовь следы 
Ног босых на мокром песке,
И судьбы моей линию ты
На раскрытой рисуешь руке

Знаю, счастье не будет долгим,
Быстро этой любви догореть,
Стала ты тем последним долгом,
Что вернуть мне уже не успеть.

   --  RF –

Мой Гольфстрим ,ты мое течение,
Что уносит меня в Любовь,
Ты от мира мое отречение,
Ты его  заменяешь собой

----------


## Markovich

*Песня Саши Серкутана на мой старый текст "Эх,гитара - не жена!"
*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/754621/

----------


## Лев

> "Эх,гитара - не жена!"


Коллекция пополняется? :smile:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/562123/

----------


## Витка

> Песня Саши Серкутана на мой старый текст "Эх,гитара - не жена!"


Хорошая песня получилась!!! Доделать бы до конца - было бы ещё лучше!!!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/9573b4e3e01ba7cb036fe2997d1002045d481c59217225.jpg[/IMG]


 Летний дождь



Летний дождь за окнами,
В лужах ночь купается,
Что весной произошло,
Летом забывается
Лето жаром залило
И сады и головы
Начинать все заново,
Лето нам позволило


     -- RF –
Дождь весну как занавеской
Закрывает, закрывает
Да любовь, что стала песней
Быстро так не забывают,
В дождь она и в тихий вечер
О себе сама напомнит
С губ слетит пушинки легче
И собою все заполнит


То, о чем мечтали мы
До рассвета в мае,
Под июньским дождем
Быстро забываем
Ждет дождя травостой,
Ждет земля сухая,
Как расстаться с Весной
На исходе мая?


-- RF –
Дождь весну как занавеской
Закрывает, закрывает
Да любовь, что стала песней
Быстро так не забывают,
В дождь она и в тихий вечер
О себе сама напомнит
С губ слетит пушинки легче
И собою все заполнит

----------


## Markovich

*Песня композитора и исполнителя Саши Серкутана на мой текст "Царица ночи" была задумана для исполнения в стиле Григория Лепса. Я соорудил к звуковой дорожке небольшой клип .Приглашаю  всех посмотреть и послушать.*

----------


## oskar_65

> "Царица ночи"


 :Ok:  :Ok: 
Здорово-здорово!
Ты всё-таки оставил это "из" в первом куплете!:biggrin: :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Да и клип нехиленький... всё вместе цепляет от души. :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*, спасибо! 
" из" осталось -композитору так пропелось. 
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/a91d11a157c9c882c3996ad589111ba95d481c59947979.jpg[/IMG]




Чудеса ,чудеса…

(из цикла «Памяти В.Высоцкого»)



Не Землю предают, а придают земле,
Земля предательски бывает скользкой,
Я как Мюнхаузен летать мог на ядре,
Но не попробовал ни разу, чтобы с пользой

Не верит мне никто, а я летал,
И из болота сам себя тащил упрямо,
Я б выбираться может и не стал,
Да только не по мне – коней губить да в ямах!

Все - правда! Косточки вишневой дивный след,
На лбу оленя нАдолго  остался
Все - правда! Я потом немало лет,
МеждУ  рогов цветущей вишней любовался!

               -- RF –
Чудеса, чудеса, колдовство,
Чудеса –вы мое ремесло,
С чудесами мне часто везло,
Чудеса – то, что в жизни спасло!
Чудеса, чудеса - все так просто,
Только нужно лишь верить в судьбу,
В жизни каждому встретится остров,
Кому в радость, кому – на беду.

И уток бил сквозь дымоход не раз,
Не смейтесь братцы, так оно и было!
Вот только не люблю я на показ,
На пятаки ведь чудо разменять - так некрасиво!

В плечах мне узок клоуна костюм,
Нелепы и смешны короткие штанишки,
Вам грустно? Что ж ,я вас развеселю –
Над странным смейтесь чудаком из детской книжки

Не верите словам, ну что ж  - и пусть,
Реальность скучная вам более по нраву,
А у меня на сердце от чудес – лишь только грусть,
Что в жизни нашей их осталось мало.
               -- RF –
Чудеса, чудеса, колдовство,
Чудеса –вы мое ремесло,
С чудесами мне часто везло,
Чудеса – то, что в жизни спасло!
Чудеса, чудеса - все так просто,
Только нужно лишь верить в судьбу,
В жизни каждому встретится остров,
Кому в радость, кому – на беду.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/3e47b312ca321255dd473cc31d1049355d481c60042689.jpg[/IMG]



  Душа – взамен желудков.

(из цикла «Памяти В.Высоцкого»)




Земля уходит из под ног –опору мне бы,
Над головою потолок, а лучше б – небо!
Мне б воздуха один глоток, чтоб вместо гари,
«Поехали» - шепну ,браток, хоть не Гагарин.

Уснуть, но чтоб не навсегда, а ненадолго,
Неспешно катятся года – рекою Волгой,
Мне б  переждать, пересидеть – пройдут все беды,
Над Смертью Жизнь одержит главную Победу!

Уйдет все зло, болезни все и все несчастья,
Покой наступит на Земле – всем людям счастье,
Никто не станет убивать собак и птиц,
Нигде не видно будет невеселых лиц,

Спокойно в счастье жить и телом и душой,
И смерти чтоб – ни малой ни большой,
На водопое лев пусть зебру не убьет,
С удавом кролик мирно пусть живет,

Облав пусть мир не знает и погони,
Клыков – когтей нет острых - нет агоний,
Взамен желудков, что б у всех была душа,
Эх, до чего жизнь станет хороша!

Вы скажете, что не бывает мирных  львов,
Вы скажете, что кролики съедобны,
Но, чтобы вырваться из смерти нам оков,
От смерти души быть должны свободны!

----------


## Валерьевна

Спасибо Вам и Александру (композитору и певцу) за прекрасные песни!!! :flower:  
«Эх, гитара - не жена» очень органично всё – стихи, музыка, голос певца, короче, срослось всё!!! :Ok:  :flower: 
По «Царице ночи» есть мнение  :Oj: (моё непрофессиональное, обывательское, можно не обращать особого внимания :Aga: ). 
Все по теме, но мне кажется не Гришина она (песня), по-другому читаются, и слышаться стихи, по-другому ощущаются мелодические ходы. 
В песне есть смысловая нагрузка, очень красивая и мощная аранжировка, а вариант её исполнения в стиле Лепса – слишком перегружает песню. 
Мне слушалась внутренне тяжело. Хотелось, может какой-то лёгкости, мягкости в вокале.   Хотя на вкус и цвет…:wink:





> Чудеса – то, что в жизни спасло!
> Чудеса, чудеса - все так просто,
> Только нужно лишь верить в судьбу,


 :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*Валерьевна*,
 Спасибо за добрые слова! Вполне допускаю,что "Царица ночи" в другом музыкальном решении зазвучит лучше.

   Всегда рад Вас видеть на своей страничке!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Царица ночи" в другом музыкальном решении


Не надо в другом.:redface:
Музыкальное решение в точку, просто вокал помягче, спеть, без захлёста чувств в голосе. Текст сам даёт возможность прочувствовать и аранжировка. Наверное я не понятно пишу, не обращайте внимания. Песня классная!!!  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*Валерьевна*, спасибо -я вас понял. Дело в том,что песню предлагали (и продолжаем предлагать) именно в репертуар Г.Лепсу -отсюда и такая подача. К тому же текст не располагает к легкости - в нем есть определенный драматизм,который я попытался подчеркнуть в клипе-а именно резкий контраст между сегодняшним и прошлым миром героини песни,который и требует определнной надрывности и резкости подачи.
Если найдется другой исполнитель - наверняка получится по другому и может даже лучше зазвучит-ведь от исполнителя ,от его видения очень много зависит,наверное не меньше чем от поэта и композитора.В любом случае если песня споется иначе -это будет интересно.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/f8ecccb69b29754d43b1e9814c9e58635d481c60586313.jpg[/IMG]





 Я трачу лето


Я трачу лето неумело так и глупо
Дни жаркие с дождями и грибами,
Не думая, что жизнь их дарит скупо
Не думая, что жизнь их не добавит

Я не иду на пляж, где тел ковер накрыл песок,
Я почему то не иду в затоптанный лесок,
Шашлык не жарю среди стада отдыхающих,
Не плаваю среди трусОв ныряющих,

Мне тесно в переполненном автобусе,
Среди старух, облитых потом стариков,
Трясясь в жару, как будто бы  на глобусе,
Уж дальних больше нет материков,

Да и куда я друга дену , что с хвостом?
Он ,глядя на меня им весело виляет,
И на судьбу мою конечно же влияет,
О сложном забывать он заставляет
             И приглашает думать о простом,

Ну почему не сесть в открытое авто?
Не заказать круиз трансатлантический
И светлый шелковый костюм сигналил чтоб о том,
Что жизнь, как говорится задалась – все схвачено,
                                                     Практически,

Да вот, проблема в том, что - не хватал,
К рукам копейка никогда не прилипала,
Не то, чтоб с голоду совсем я умирал,
Но на круизы явно было мало… 




[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/82095d541fff36db641256bd5a9581075d481c60586510.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

*Новая песня киевского композитора Владимира Коваленко на мои слова -Весенние цветы.-*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/761627/


[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/9ecee84b65d3e37d1d3eaa840db3fca15d481c60638268.jpg[/IMG]


*Композитор Владимир Коваленко (Киев)*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/8bc3696509d4e8e233307a1c3279b5f65d481c60743870.jpg[/IMG]


  Без слов.





Ты звонишь и молчишь, я молчанье твое узнаю
Ты молчишь, как над бездной молчат, 
                     на карнизе, на узком, на самом краю,
В те секунды последние, что остаются,
Перед тем, как шагнуть в никуда, зная, что разобьются

Ну а чем тут поможешь?
                        Скажу, что люблю – не поверишь, 
Знаем оба – уже ничего не изменишь,
Знаем оба – начать все   “ с нуля “ - не возможно,
Оттого и молчанье твое так тревожно.

Тут слова не нужны – спросишь молча , 
                                                        я так же отвечу,
Расставание без слов – так наверное легче,
Ведь слова для того, чтобы голую правду прикрыть,
«Было Время влюбляться и Время пришло разлюбить…»

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/f3cb8a7ff43f7d6edefe3aaee41c328d5d481c61008080.jpg[/IMG]



Уедет утром табор.


Много песен сложено и спето,
О цыганской удалой судьбе, ай нэ нэ нэ,
У костра гитара плачет,
У костра цыганка пляшет,
Согревает душу песней мне, ай нэ нэ нэ,
У костра гитара плачет,
У костра цыганка пляшет,
Согревает душу песней мне,

      - RF –
Звени гитара серебряной струной,
И веселей сверкай монисто золотое,
Уедет утром табор, костры укрыв золой, 
И мое сердце заберет с собою, ай нэ нэ нэ,
Уедет утром табор, костры укрыв золой, 
И мое сердце заберет с собою

Подарил колечко золотое,
Той плясунье, что свела с ума,
У костра гитара плачет,
У костра цыганка пляшет,
А любовь –неужто до утра? ай нэ нэ нэ,
У костра гитара плачет,
У костра цыганка пляшет,
А любовь –неужто до утра?

      - RF –
Звени гитара серебряной струной,
И веселей сверкай монисто золотое,
Уедет утром табор, костры укрыв золой, 
И мое сердце заберет с собою, ай нэ нэ нэ,
Уедет утром табор, костры укрыв золой, 
И мое сердце заберет с собою

Ай конь мой вороной – мечта цыгана,
За плясунью – выкуп дорогой,
У костра гитара плачет,
Улыбнулась мне удача,
Обернулась молодой женой, ай нэ нэ нэ,
У костра гитара плачет,
Улыбнулась мне удача,
Обернулась молодой женой,

      - RF –
Звени гитара серебряной струной,
И веселей сверкай монисто золотое,
Уедет утром табор, костры укрыв золой, 
А любовь мою я увезу с собой, ай нэ нэ нэ,
Уедет утром табор, костры укрыв золой, 
А любовь мою я увезу с собой,

----------


## Skadi

> Я трачу лето неумело так и глупо


_Потрачу лето, как того желает сердце:
На облака глядеть - никак не наглядеться!
Купаться досыта и с солнцем целоваться,
Ложиться поздно и всё время высыпаться.
Все до одной мечты я выпущу на волю,
Тропинку вытопчу я босиком по полю...
Потрачу лето, как давно того хотела -
Так, чтоб душа потом весь год от счастья пела!_

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/a8b6948b910b7ed43ea62f9a4c4df2e85d481c63356602.jpg[/IMG]

Мается душа





Мается душа моя, мается
Хоть не май теперь, не апрель
Отчего же так получается,
Что живешь в ожидании потерь

Жаль мне дней, что несутся стремительно,
Жаль того, что уже не придет,
В тройке быстрой нестись упоительно,
Да назад она не повернет,

Жизни бег все быстрей и безжалостней,
Мчится беличье мое колесо,
Хоть на час ,жизнь, постой, ну пожалуйста,
Не беги как сквозь пальцы песок,

Я хочу разглядеть утро раннее,
Да послушать первых крик петухов,
Прошлое болит старой раною,
Хоть и заперто нА семь замков,

Надышаться я хочу сеном скошенным,
Тем, что сам косил на лугу,
Я себе кажусь кем то брошенным,
Только бросил кто – понять не могу…

----------


## Kliakca

> Мается душа моя, мается
> Хоть не май теперь, не апрель
> Отчего же так получается,
> Что живешь в ожидании потерь


Алых маков кровавые лужицы,
По полям да ухабам разлитые.
И зачем было памяти тужиться,
Если старые раны зашитые?
:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/a393e8d118902bcd9f6f84d295979b9b5d481c63616732.jpg[/IMG]


Зубы скалим.


1.Балагурить под прицелом,
   Телогрейка стала целью,
   А мы шутки отпускаем –зубы скалим!
   Псы рычат , клыки оскалив,
   Их махорки дым «ласкает»,
   Чуткие носы тревожит –Дай нам Боже!

2. Чтоб шутить, судьбой играя
    Путь от Ада и до Рая,
    Путь от Рая и до Ада – пробежать!
    Не сломаться, не продаться,
    И самим собой остаться,
    Самому себя с другими вместе – уважать!

              -- RF --
       Шутки –шутки,прибаутки
       Чтоб передохнуть минутку
       Отодвинуть шуткой слабость,
       Показать, что ты не сдался,
*Шутка – словно сигарета
       Наша песенка не спета,
       Перекурим – двинем дальше,    ,      2 раза
       Знаешь, я давно не мальчик*
       ( во 2-й раз последн. строчка – «и без фальши»)

    3. Жизнь фартовая – знакома,
        Звезды, но не на пагонах,
        На плечах и на коленях – не смываются!
        Годы те, что здесь ломали
        Из судьбы моей украли,
        Только и они – не забываются

    4. Шутим в трудную минуту
        В жаркий зной и в холод  лютый
        Сплюнув кровь, привычно улыбаемся
        Сигареткой затянуться да привычно матюгнуться
        Вот глядишь – тогда и не сломаешься

                       -- RF --
       Шутки –шутки,прибаутки
       Чтоб передохнуть минутку
       Отодвинуть шуткой слабость,
       Показать, что ты не сдался,
*Шутка – словно сигарета
       Наша песенка не спета,
       Перекурим – двинем дальше,  ,            2 раза
       Знаешь, я давно не мальчик
       ( во 2-й раз последн. строчка – «и без фальши»)*

----------


## Skadi

> Жизни бег все быстрей и безжалостней


_Крутит жизнь колесо всё безжалостней,
Бег мой беличий в том колесе.
Кто-то смотрит вслед, может быть, с жалостью,
Мне не завидно, что он присел!
Я бегу, и в движении чувствую,
Что живу! Всё же, мысли горьки -
Сколько ж лет моих злом поискусано!
Сосчитать - так не хватит руки...
Душа мается, не успокоится -
Ей бы родственную заиметь,
Вот тогда б могли силы утроиться,
Перестала б давить круговерть!_

*Серёжа*  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*Оля,спасибо за стихи! Они всегда от души!
*


[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/f77617e40b0bcfedc15ad003b5eef1975d481c64389710.jpg[/IMG]


 Девчонка – незабудка.



1.В суеты потоке мчимся
Жизнь все больше виртуальна,
Заправляют ею числа,
«Как живешь?» - «Да все нормально»,
«Бизнес, дом, жена, работа,
Есть друзья, машина, дети…»
Только вдруг в толпе случайно
Я любовь былую встретил

              - RF –
Ты девчонка – незабудка,
О таких не забывают,
О таких как ты украдкой,
От законных жен вздыхают,
Вот и я забыть не в силах,
Ту девчонку, что когда то,
Называл своей  Любимой,
Называл да не посватал 


2.	Красота твоя к несчастью,
Никуда с тех пор не делась,
И обнять тебя как прежде,
Мне до боли захотелось,
Только мы теперь чужие
И наверное – не к стати,
Обнимать жену чужую,
Женщину в шикарном платье,
И наверное напрасно
Две слезинки путь рисуют,
На лице твоем прекрасном,
Как забыть тебя такую?

         - RF –
Ты девчонка – незабудка,
О таких не забывают,
О таких как ты украдкой,
От законных жен вздыхают,
Вот и я забыть не в силах,
Ту девчонку, что когда то,
Называл своей  Любимой,
Называл да не посватал

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
*Серёж, ты же знаешь, как мне нравятся твои стихи! 
Постоянно читаю в твоей теме :smile:*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/f828bcab5ce9d5d403aade21dfac6de25d481c64393946.jpg[/IMG]


Счастливый номерок.


Бараки мокрые за проволокой колючей
Прошел недавно первый майский дождь,
Зачем она? – А так, на всякий случай,
Ты это скоро все узнаешь и поймешь,
Зачем собаки злые хрипло лают,
Зачем на вышке замер часовой,
Прикладом учит здесь – мозги вправляет,
Без опохмелки злой с утра конвой,

        - RF –
Колючка, колючка, как зону ,колючка,
Ты душу мою оплела,
Меня на свободу  ты не отпустила,
Когда там сирень зацвела,
А мне так хотелось, сиренью душистой,
Хоть раз надышаться сполна,
Но ты – не пускала, сирень отцветала
И вся осыпалась без нас
Колючка, колючка, как зону ,колючка,
Ты душу мою оплела,
Меня на свободу  ты не отпустила,
Когда там сирень зацвела,

2.Ну что такого за стальной колючкой,
Березы мокрые и больше ничего,
Вопросом сложным ты себя не мучай,
А там свобода, парень, только и всего
Поют там птицы даже по другому,
Иначе пахнут травы и цветы,
Там начинается дорога к дому,
Туда когда ни будь вернемся я и ты.

        - RF –

На телогрейке номерок нашит счастливый,
Мне имя ни к чему, раз номер есть,
Когда то я таскал в кармане ксиву
А здесь я просто – 205106,
Я, мама, номерок тебе скажу – он не секретный
Его запомни, если память есть,
Молитву закажи, чтоб на свободу,
Раб божий вышел  - 205106

               - RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/0165818da15a26ba491d8fdda7828ff45d481c64437832.jpg[/IMG]


Я тебе не верю.




Я тебе давным-давно  не верю,
Все, что говоришь – я проверю,
В паутине лжи привыкаю жить
Как тебя любить?
С ложью ты встаешь – засыпаешь,
Я тебе не верю, ты же знаешь,
Нужно поскорей,
                      поскорей тебя забыть!

         - RF –
Казалось бы,  забыть – самое простое,
Думал я забыть – ничего не стоит,
Поскорей забыть, то чем сердце мается,
Да забыть никак все не получается
Казалось бы,  забыть – самое простое,
Думал я забыть – ничего не стоит,
Поскорей забыть, то чем сердце мается,
Поскорее все забыть!

Скажешь, что придешь – жду напрасно,
Если скажешь дождь – будет ясно,
В паутине лжи привыкаю жить,
Как тебя любить?
Скажешь «Навсегда!» - значит бросишь,
Молвишь «Никогда» - потом попросишь,
Нужно поскорей,
                         поскорей тебя забыть!

               - RF –

Ничего слова твои не значат,
Выйдет все равно все иначе
В паутине лжи привыкаю жить,
Как тебя любить?
Только сердцу все же не прикажешь,
Верю все равно всему, что скажешь,
Не могу никак, я тебя никак забыть!

                 - RF -

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/58194f13a3883b0557674359ca314a145d481c64438127.jpg[/IMG]


Черно – белая лошадка.



У всего, что происходит
Есть всегда и плюс и минус,
Вслед за злом – добро приходит,
Как за косинусом  - синус,
На чужое зло глазеем – 
Катастрофы и болезни,
То  не ценим, что имеем,
Зло с экрана – интересней
На чужие яхты глядя,
И машины – экстра класса,
Думаем –« Вот суки – б…и!»,
Говорим –«Вот жизнь – зараза!»
Жизнь к кому то повернулась –
Белоснежной  стороною,
А меня опять накрыло 
Черной длинной полосою,

           - RF –
Черно-белая лошадка
Зебра – жизнь галопом скачет,
Вся в полосках черно-белых,
Где смеются, а где плачут,
Я ее отмыть пытался,
Только черное – не смоешь,
Белым было все – смеялся,
А на черном – волком взвоешь!

Нет полосок больше белых,
Только черные остались,
Видно ангелы уснули,
Когда счастье раздавалось,
Раньше знал, пройдет плохое,
Будут в жизни перемены,
Улыбнется счастье скупо,
Бедам всем придет на смену
Кто то жизнь не так раскрасил,
Правый бок – молочно белый,
Левый – черный, словно вакса,
Видно маляр не умелый,
Черно – белая лошадка,
Раз такой ты редкой масти,
Как зайти с другого боку-
Что б  поближе к белой части?

           - RF -

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/318e784084b4e402cd304ee0b6176fba5d481c64443582.jpg[/IMG]
*Александр Серкутан
*

*Новые песни  композитора-исполнителя А.Серкутана на мои стихи*

*Горе и Счастье* -   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/777882/

*Уедет утром табор* - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/777884/

*Ошиблись ангелы…* - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/777883/

----------


## luudvig

Серёж,привет! Вот напелось  "Человек дождя" 

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/778134/

----------


## Markovich

*Спасибо,Валера!

Красивая песня получилась!*

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

*Еще две новые песни на мои стихи -

               Валерий Антонюк (Luudvig) - Человек дождя 2 -*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/778317/






[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/0799083b4717412cae005e3fbae5ed545d481c64564667.jpg[/IMG]

*Элвис Пресли*


*Владимир Коваленко - Где ты (вспоминая Пресли и Синатру)
* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/778327/

----------


## Markovich

URL=http://********info/][IMG]http://f5.********info/org/6f97ac02222e4d042e6e18b44b379ec25d481c64916093.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


*  Шереметьево.*



Шереметьево, поздно, ночь,
Ты, как я в это время не спишь,
Шереметьево, гонишь всех прочь,
Пусть летят – кто в Нью-Йорк, кто в Париж,
Шереметьево, вижу я, 
Нам с тобой до утра не уснуть ,
Ну забрось меня, Шереметьево,
Ну отправь, хоть куда ни будь!
Я не нужен в Москве никому,
Питер вычеркнул имя мое,
Встречи  в теплом не будет Крыму,
Просто знаю, не будет ее,
Не порадуют, знаю вердиктами,
Ни Ростов, ни Норильск ни Рязань,
Шереметьево голосом диктора,
По секрету мне хочет сказать

           - RF –
Улетают самолеты,
И уносят вдаль кого то,
Провожают их – встречают,
На другом конце земли,
Рейс мой тоже намечался,
Да негаданно сорвался,
Просто я забыл названье,
Где б меня любить могли
Терминал гудит как улей,
Хоть вдали от шумных улиц,
Бирки есть на чемоданах
И на сумках бирки есть
У меня есть тоже бирка
Это справка из Бутырки
Есть ответ –откуда вышел,
А куда деваться – Нет!

Дни бежали, сливаясь в года,
Уходили друзья и враги,
Незаметно я сам для себя
С каждым днем становился другим
Безразличным стал к судьбам чужим,
И к своей интерес потерял,
Не найти тех домов, где я жил,
Тем не верю, кому доверял
Только все же нужна кораблю
Гавань тихая, что б отдохнуть
Мне – что б слово услышать «Люблю»,
И свободу поглубже вдохнуть,
Чтобы дочь усадив на колени,
Мишку плюшевого прижав,
Перед сном вместо сказки - Есенина,
Я б по памяти долго читал

                 - RF -

----------


## Skadi

> Чтобы дочь усадив на колени,
> Мишку плюшевого прижав,
> Перед сном вместо сказки - Есенина,
> Я б по памяти долго читал


_Серёженька, ты как в воду глядел! Я раньше так и делала, представь себе! Прижав к себе дочь с её "обнимающей игрушкой", 
читала ей на ушко тихонько Есенина......Спасибо тебе за то, что .... "подглядел" :smile:kiss_

----------


## Markovich

*Оля,спасибо!
А ты знаешь - я не удивляюсь. Что же еще и читать в  твоих краях как не Есенина,чтобы дети с малых лет впитывали одновременно и красоту этой земли и красоту его строк.*



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/b81d9c7aab982331a4d5b54f5334be775d481c65865098.jpg[/IMG]


*Хозяйка –хозяюшка.
*
( из цикла  «Тихий Дон») 



Хозяйка – хозяюшка,
Что ж бьет тебя дрожь,
Привык  я , хозяюшка,
Чтоб « вынь да положь»,
Все самое лучшее,
Запасов не прячь,
По снегу в дворе твоем,
Кровь – словно кумач!

Не резали кочетов,
Не били гусей,
То кровь комиссарская
По улице всей,
То кровь комиссарская,
В казачьем дворе,
Уснул муж в гражданскую
В германской земле.

Была грудь в Георгиях,
Сам – славный казак,
Он память геройскую
Беречь наказал,
Да только напрасными
Остались слова,
Подстилкою красною,
Ты стала сама.

Недолгий век бабий,
Война не щадит,
В углу под иконами
Друг новый сидит,
Весь в кожу затянутый,
Бант красный как мак,
В руках черный маузер,
До баб – не дурак.

Он водкой все потчевал,
Да вроде жалел,
За власть пил рабочую,
А сам не хмелел,
Ну разве могла она,
Тогда устоять,
Стонала пружинами
Супружья кровать,

А утром на зорьке,
Утих бабий стон,
Без звука с околицы,
Вошел  эскадрон,
И не было выстрелов,
Лишь шашки в крови,
Кровавые маки
В снегу расцвели,


Хозяйка – хозяюшка,
Что ж бьет тебя дрожь,
Привык я , хозяюшка,
Чтоб « вынь да положь»,
Все самое лучшее,
Запасов не прячь,
По снегу в дворе твоем,
Кровь – словно кумач!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/b39ff491f509640c1c6d8240ee1a3fb15d481c65867412.jpg[/IMG]

* М – 16*




Ты –гайка М12, 
Я – М16 Болт,
Помочь соединиться нам 
Не в силах даже Бог,
Но ты понять не хочешь,
Такой простой расклад,
Меня не переточишь
В 12 – это факт,

Резьба моя не нравится,
Она мол велика,
Неплохо б мне исправиться,
Пообтесать бока,
Мол габариты крупные,
А интеллекта нет,
Что ж  - без болта жить трудно ей
И уж немало лет,

Пока не схвачен гайкою,
Могу с кем хошь гулять,
В дыру от М – шестнадцати
Любую залезать,
Сегодня я попал в одну,
А завтра – уж в другой,
Накинуть гайку не спеши – 
Пока ты молодой,

Однажды все ж  не повезло – 
Попался нужный номер,
Поставила судьба назло 
Тугой под гайку Гровер *
Не продохнуть и не вздохнуть
Сил слесарь не жалел,
Решил так гайку затянуть,
Что б я 100 лет ржавел,

Ржавеем с гайкою вдвоем,
Ржавеет с нами Гровер,
Мечтаем каждый о своем,
Резьбы хоть общий номер,
Пока вибрация жива**
В системе  -  есть   надежда,
Свободным снова стану я
Когда-нибудь, как прежде.

  * - Гровер (шайба Гровера) –шайба в виде разрезанного кольца,
при установке под гайку –препятствует ее самопроизвольному отвинчиванию.

** - вибрация в болтовом соединении может привести к частичному или даже полному развинчиванию пары «болт – гайка»






[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/8d81cb7eb3819add973b952a447f55885d481c65867526.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Ты –гайка М12, 
> Я – М16 Болт,


:wink:.....
Неожиданный поворот - вот так стихотворение :biggrin:


> дети с малых лет впитывали одновременно и красоту этой земли и красоту его строк.


:smile: :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> М – 16


Хорошо придумано! близко к народу  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/d0f86136d9397e92772aa380c90e7afe5d481c65954017.jpg[/IMG]

*Александр Удача
*

*Известный шансонье Александр Удача написал музыку и спел песню на мои слова - "Женщина - следак" -* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/783953/

----------


## LINSLI

Согласен с *oskar_65*. Здорово  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

*Исполнитель Александр Серкутан спел песню на мои стихи - "Без фальши".
Музыка Руслана Овчинникова и Сергея Гончарова -* 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/784120/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/f2932ce23a5bb8eb40aa182eaff98f1e5d481c66113387.jpg[/IMG]



*Дым тонких сигарет  .* 

Романс .1922 г. 



Пусть время лечит – по тебе скучаю,
Грустит гитара у меня в руках,
Того, что было не вернуть, я это знаю
Всего, что на душе – не выразить в словах,

Духов твоих я помню аромат,
Тепло руки и нежность поцелуя,
Лежал на столике лишь черный шоколад ,
И пузырьки в шампанском таяли, танцуя

Роз желтых я принес тебе букет,
Не думая, что желтое – к разлуке,
Волшебный дым от тонких сигарет,
Свивался в кольца под гитары звуки

Скучала ты, теряя интерес,
А я был слеп – влюбленный и счастливый,
Кого то выбирала из других повес,
Была серьезной, непривычно молчаливой,

А я беды тогда в упор не замечал,
Наивным был, неопытным и юным,
Лишь понял я теперь, что взгляд твой означал
Сквозь кольца дыма в освещении лунном

Пусть время лечит – по тебе скучаю,
Грустит гитара у меня в руках,
Того, что было не вернуть, я это знаю
Всего, что на душе – не выразить в словах…

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/dceabdd96669d9f71a368dc94758da645d481c66338086.jpg[/IMG]





*Осень, я – твоя добыча!
*


Осень всю раздергали в стихах,
Растащили по кускам и строчкам,
Осень, пусть ты у других в словах,
У меня – в просторных многоточьях,
Рифмой я тебя не оскорблю,
«Осень – проседь» пошлой и расхожей,
Что люблю – молчаньем докажу,
Осень, мы с тобой во многом схожи,
Я твоих не трону журавлей,
Криков, чьих давно не слышно в небе,
Словно в клетке, я в стихах дождей
Не закрою, пусть прольются где то,


              - RF –
Открывает охоту Осень,
Обложила флажками меня,
От аллей золотых и просек
Не уйти, не прожить и дня,
Осень, стал я твоей добычей,
И родился осенним я днем,
Грусть с приходом твоим – обычай,
Летом мы забываем о нем.



Осень для меня – второй звонок,
Словно говорит –пора прощаться,
Увяданьем тянет ветерок,
Ну а я все не могу им надышаться,
Осенью подводим мы черту,
Под  надежд наивных длинным списком,
Отметаем лета суету,
Понимая , перемены близко.
И от них уже не убежать,
В теплый август нет назад возврата,
Нужно что то  в жизни мне менять,
Знаю, в этом осень виновата.


                   - RF –

----------


## oskar_65

> Осень всю раздергали в стихах,
> Растащили по кускам и строчкам,


Яхши! отлично, Сергей, то самое!  :Ok:  просто башни сносит...
Осень - восемь - просим - косим..
в районе эпидемия..
 :biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/b57c8b33fa46bc9022fe035bda53d10f5d481c67073840.jpg[/IMG]
Михаил Шуфутинский и Анатолий Кенсаринов 


*Песню Сергея Павкина на слова Markovicha ШЕРЕМЕТЬЕВО  прекрасно исполнил
Анатолий Кенсаринов.* - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/787754/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/3ea6505e16291603ec015283b43d6e7a5d481c67290967.jpg[/IMG]

*Я    выпил    лето…*


Усталый ветер, уснул как дети,
Что нашалившись, так сладко спят,
Настала осень – я не заметил,
Листвою желтой оделся сад,

Аллеи парка хозяйка – осень
Покрасит золотом и кумачом,
Так быстро август сменился жаркий
Сырым, неласковым ,вдруг сентябрем

     - RF –

Сентябрь, постой, Сентябрь, послушай,
Прикинься летом хоть не надолго,
Листвою желтой не береди мне душу,
И августом не упрекай, как старым долгом

А мне не хочется, чтоб лето кончилось,
Как беззаботный и светлый сон,
О нем сказать могу одной лишь строчкою,
Я выпил лето, забыв про все 


Сентябрь – прозаик, он не поэт,
Грозит он школою – как будто школьник я,
Моих учебников давно уж нет,
А с летом для меня прощаться больно,

     - RF –

Сентябрь, постой, Сентябрь, послушай,
Прикинься летом хоть не надолго,
Листвою желтой не береди мне душу,
И августом не упрекай, как старым долгом

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/4bc64d2b1a7a7c5f7a6cfdccd74f34a65d481c67332132.jpg[/IMG]

* Руслан Навроцкий* (Украина,г.Хмельницкий)



* Руслан спел песню В.Коваленко на мои слова - "Брехати пізно" -*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/789405/

----------


## Skadi

> Я    выпил    лето…


_Серёжа, эта твоя фраза так откликнулась! 
Захотелось её у тебя...украсть для своего творения_

----------


## Markovich

Оленька,рад,что фраза "Я выпил лето…" -тебе приглянулась. Ну почему же украсть -я тебе ее с удовольствием дарю!

     P. S. 
    До 2.10.2010.- был в отъезде в деревне - поэтому отвечаю с задержкой.

----------


## Skadi

> Оленька,рад,что фраза "Я выпил лето…" -тебе приглянулась. Ну почему же украсть -я тебе ее с удовольствием дарю!


_Спасибо, Серёжа! kiss_

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/a5278d3208f28bbf08d941510ae0c3115d481c69286673.jpg[/IMG]


*Подводная лодка.*

Для подводной лодки
Нет плохой погодки
Для подводной лодки
Домом – океан,
В Мурманске нырнула,
Вынырнет в Находке,
А может даже в Портленде,
То знает капитан

Из подводной лодки,
Если вдруг наскучит,
Все осточертеет –
Просто некуда бежать,
Если Вы не рыба,
Или краб ползучий , 
Вам одно останется –
На коечке лежать,

А в отсеках лодки,
Спят в уютных шахтах,
Словно дети малые
Двенадцать Хиросим,
А когда проснуться,
Известно капитану,
И у него от этого 
Прибавилось  седин
    - RF –
Капитан, капитан, седина тебя красит,
Хоть тридцатник тебе с небольшим,
Уцелеть нам в глубинах морских,
Так непросто – как выжить на Марсе,
Наши судьбы в руках твоих,
Только мы помирать не спешим

А еще в  каютах
Мирно спят матросы,
Те, что не на вахте
В шконках  сладко спят,
И матросам снится
Снежный  город Мурманск,
И глаза любимых,
Что так ласково глядят

SOLO

Встретит Мурманск небом,
Пасмурным и хмурым,
И морозный воздух
Легкие взорвет,
Ленты бескозырок,
Нежно треплет ветер
«Прощание Славянки»
Он до рейда донесет

    - RF -

----------


## Markovich

Еще один вариант припева (сокращенный)

Капитан, капитан, седина тебя красит,
Хоть тридцатник тебе с небольшим,
Уцелеть нам в глубинах 
 – как выжить на Марсе,
Только мы помирать не спешим

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/06ef7aa454d97c6cff5f92c42dd74cea5d481c69476879.jpg[/IMG] 


*Нет проблем!
*

Ария из опереты 

По свету колесил я
Пока бродили силы
В крови – как виноградное вино,
Не глядя, плыл беспечно,
Как будто юным вечно
Мне в жизни оставаться суждено!

Я дни и деньги тратил,
Порой в чужих кроватях,
Я просыпался сам не знаю с кем,
И музыка играла
И солнышко сияло
И повторял я часто «Нет проблем!»

 - RF –
Проблемы люди создают
От них страдают и устают,
Чтоб не попасть к проблемам в плен,
Скажите просто -  «Да нет проблем!»

Но годы пролетели,
Как будто бы недели,
Как птицы дни за ними унеслись,
А с ними вместе юность,
И седина коснулась
Волос моих, жизнь говорит «Проснись!»

Теперь глядят красотки 
На молодых , высоких ,
А до меня им интересу нет!
Несчастный я и бедный,
Хожу худой и бледный,
И невысокий мой авторитет!

Но я пою…..
- RF –
Проблемы люди создают
От них страдают и устают,
Чтоб не попасть к проблемам в плен,
Скажите просто -  «Да нет проблем!»

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/df184d14aa96fc2abfd16db0671fc8645d481c69786856.jpg[/IMG]


*Одиночество с рыжим котом
*


Заморозки ночью, лед сковал лужи
У меня на кухне мой простой ужин
Колбаса и хлеб,сигареты,  пиво,
Да газета на краю стола
Полосатый кот у ног моих трется,
Рыжий, словно редкое теперь солнце
На столе моем лежит хек – рыба,
У кота кружится голова,
Рыжий кот готов продать за рыбу – душу
Даже я ему тогда совсем не нужен,
Ну а мне останется  - хлеб, кофе
Да газета на краю стола

 - RF –
Привидением – образ твой
По пустой квартире бродит,
Только лишь следы твои находим,
Но никак не встретиться с тобой,
Одиночество с котом
Нам наверно не подходит,
И коту и мне нужна хозяйка, вроде
Возвращайся поскорей домой!

Диктора прогноз грозит снегом завтра
Утром  на столе мой простой завтрак,
Колбаса и хлеб, черный кофе
Да газета на краю стола
Эта кухня рук твоих тепло помнит,
Знаю был тогда я дураком полным,
Кот мурлыкал у твоих ног довольный,
Не было газеты на краю стола,
Нам с котом сегодня без тебя – плохо,
Заедает грусть меня, а его – блохи,
Кот вздыхая, на меня с укором смотрит
Ну а я в ответ молчу.

- RF –
Привидением – образ твой
По пустой квартире бродит,
Только лишь следы твои находим,
Но никак не встретиться с тобой,
Одиночество с котом
Нам наверно не подходит,
И коту и мне нужна хозяйка, вроде
Возвращайся поскорей домой!

----------


## Skadi

Странно....нажимаю на последнюю цифру, чтоб прочитать последний Серёжин пост, а меня снова и снова возвращает на первую страницу.......надо же! .....

----------


## Markovich

Да,Оля -новый сайт еще не обкатался - у меня тоже самое. Чтобы добраться до последней странички -делаю 3-5 шагов
с 1 на 25, с 25 на 50, с 50 на 65 и т д. А если сразу жмешь на последнюю - попадаешь на первую. А у тебя все нормально на страничке?

----------


## Skadi

У меня всё работает, Серёж. А тебя прочла в мейловском уведомлении, потому и отвечаю. И снова твоя последняя страница не работает. Как нажимаю на цифру "66", так сразу вновь выкидывает на первую.....Так что, хоть на перекладных, хоть как, но до последней страницы не добраться - увы......

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/77274f1a7ba8b4ab9bf851e965ff21965d481c69901438.jpg[/IMG]



*Брать живьем!*

Тот, кто на нарах мял бока,
Да жил – по чесноку,
Из прошлого не вычеркнет
Ту черную строку
За ней годков непрошенных…,
За ней – статья УК,
Лишь ты, моя хорошая ,
Одна меня ждала

Все начиналось с малого,
Не думал – не гадал,
И на слова, на мамины
Лишь шуткой отвечал,
«Да все еще устроится,
Посмотришь – заживем!»
Была  все ж кем то отдана,
Команда –«Брать живьем»,

ОМОНу руки скручивать
Привычные дела,
И годы мои лучшие
Судьба оборвала,
У мамы сердце слабое,
Недолго прожила,
Лишь ты, моя хорошая,
Одна меня ждала,

А за семь бед –один ответ
Мне шили – не мое,
И било так, что б без следов
У мусоров зверье,
Сломать пытались – Подпиши!
Да только устоял,
За это местный весь народ
Меня зауважал

А в зоне что ж , зима, весна,
За летом – листопад,
Дни молодости лучшие 
Листочками летят,
Там редко что меняется,
Природы лишь наряд,
«Не верь, не бойся, не проси!»
Так в Зоне говорят

Я не боялся, не просил,
А верил лишь в одно,
Что выпорхну из клетки я
Когда то все равно!
Мне на колени не упасть
Любовь лишь помогла,
Я знал, моя хорошая,
Что ты меня ждала!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/ab477934775bec82d12149c3384fecf45d481c69908012.jpg[/IMG]


*Демо песни "Киевский вальс" на музыку Сергея Беспалого (Сахарова) спел 
Руслан Навроцкий .*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/801789/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/830fa5865433fb886d16ec728b8a0a695d481c70163717.jpg[/IMG]

*Кохання – як проліски.*



Радіємо коли    
                     лелеки,
На крилах нам несуть
                     літо,
Додому із країн 
                          далеких,
Летять на весні,
                       на весні.
А разом з ним несуть
                              надію,
На крилах над усім
                             світом,
Кохання нам несуть
                             лелеки,
Не вмерло воно,
                          лише спить  
                      - RF –
Прокинеться кохання навесні,
Як проліски, коли розтане крига,
Чому ж незрозуміла ти мені,
По щось на мові невідомій книга,
Я сторінки гортаю безпорадно,
Про що ти мрієш, як мені вгадати?
Про що сумуєш? Я не маю й гадки,
Аби хтось нашептав, я ладен все віддати…

Та поки що 
                  Свинцеве небо,
Фарбує ранок 
                   Наче вечір,
Коханню подолати зиму 
                                     треба,  
Морози злі,
                    Морози злі,
Кохання своїм серцем
                                 відігрію,
Кохання обійму
                              за плечі,
Лелеки хай побачать 
                                 з неба,
Живе моє кохання
                            на землі.
- RF –
Прокинеться кохання навесні,
Як проліски, коли розтане крига,
Чому ж незрозуміла ти мені,
По щось на мові невідомій книга,
Я сторінки гортаю безпорадно,
Про що ти мрієш, як мені вгадати?
Про що сумуєш? Я не маю й гадки,
Аби хтось нашептав, я ладен все віддати…

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/d41b2476b501a8fcfa5bd217f65d58b45d481c70246289.jpg[/IMG]

*Женщина модельной внешности.
*

Первый сыплет снег с утра на улице,
От него прохожие сутулятся,
Осень, не спеши с зимою встретиться,
Снять наряд свой яркий не спеши,
Снег подарит платье подвенечное,
Оторочит мерзлотою вечною,
Приукрасит северным сиянием,
Одевать его ты не спеши!

Ну а мне ни грустно и ни холодно,
Я тобой наверно заколдованный,
Нет ни жажды для меня ни голода,
Думаю лишь только о тебе,
Много целомудрия и грешности,
В женщине моей модельной внешности,
Ангел  уживается в ней с дьяволом,
В женщине, которую люблю

                     - RF –

Волосы  люблю твои я русые,
И глаза чуть – чуть сегодня грустные,
И фигурку всю такую хрупкую,
Защитить от бед земных хочу,
Я взорвусь наверное от нежности,
К женщине моей модельной внешности,
К женщине, что в мире нет желаннее,
К женщине, которую люблю.

Красота ее порой божественна,
Иногда она, чертовски женственна,
Крылья белые я вижу за спиной ее,
А бывает – хвостиком вильнет!
Не боится ни креста ни ладана,
Не страшна ей   преисподняя   адова,
Я исполню все ее желания,
Женщины, которую  люблю

 SOLO

                     - RF –

Волосы  люблю твои я русые,
И глаза чуть – чуть сегодня грустные,
И фигурку всю такую хрупкую,
Защитить от бед земных хочу,
Я взорвусь наверное от нежности,
К женщине моей модельной внешности,
К женщине, что в мире нет желаннее,
К женщине, которую люблю.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Странно, всегда выдаёт первую страницу. Уже который день...
Вот сегодня хотела почитать Ваши обновления и опять на первой...
Жаль...

----------


## Markovich

Здравствуйте,Елена!

Я писал в техподдержку,один день было все нормально,а потом опять все испортилось.
Есть один способ попасть на последнюю страничку - На 1-й страничке вверху окно [страница  1 из 67] -синим цветом,если щелкнуть по этому окну открывается окно [  Jump to page:     ] в это окошко вставляете страницу на единичку меньше - 66 и попадаете на последнюю страницу. 67 -это еще не существующая страница при нажатии на нее - попадаешь на 1-ю.

----------


## LINSLI

Серёга, классный текст Женщина модельной внешности. Спасибо!

А это я облегчил подсказку...не против? Сам не знал)))

На 1-й страничке вверху окно [страница 1 из 67] -синим цветом,если щелкнуть по этому окну открывается окно [ Jump to page: ] в это окошко вставляете страницу на единичку меньше - 66 и попадаете на последнюю страницу. 67 -это еще не существующая страница при нажатии на нее - попадаешь на 1-ю.

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо, Игорь и за отзыв и за иллюстрацию!
Всегда тебе рад!

----------


## Laurita

Напишите ей в (личные сообщения), ведь она не может попасть на эту страницу, а значит и сообщение ваше не прочитает.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/fd4ce7a5694fca2ce177a9f7b47d209c5d481c70433817.jpg[/IMG]




*Звездочка.
*


На земле дорог так много
                     Как найти мне свою?
Песню выбери ,попробуй,
                     Я пока не спел мою,
Целовал я губ немало,
                     Только чувствую – не те,
Звезды падают устало,
                      А моей – пока гореть

            - RF –

 На небе звездочка горит,
              Горит – не падает,
Желанье ей не говори,
              И не загадывай,
Любовь назад нам не вернет,
               Как не упрашивай,
Звезда к рассвету догорит,
                  Не станет нашею.


Под звездой родился каждый,
Есть у каждого – своя,
И моя сгорит однажды,
Вместе с ней сгорю и я,
Станет небо чуть темнее,
Без огня моей звезды,
Только разные созвездия ,
Там где были я и ты.


                 SOLO


            - RF –   (дважды)

 На небе звездочка горит,
              Горит – не падает,
Желанье ей не говори,
              И не загадывай,
Любовь назад нам не вернет,
               Как не упрашивай,
Звезда к рассвету догорит,
                  Не станет нашею.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/35290233d609713cd16aa30814e398885d481c70666706.jpg[/IMG]

* Владимир Коваленко*

*Киевский композитор Владимир Коваленко написал музыку (и напел демо) к моему тексту - "Одиночество с рыжим котом". Вот такой получился неожиданный для меня вариант* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/805486/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/5dad779b28584334173fe472bd7afa505d481c70926714.jpg[/IMG]


*Первый   снег.
*


Первый выпадет снег,
           И конечно растает,
               Он напомнит нам просто,
                     Он напомнит, что скоро  Зима
Город будто во сне,
           Белой простынью снег укрывает,
                         В клочья порвана простынь,
                                 И под нею замерзли дома,
А по телу озноб,
          Только он не от холода,
                        От того, что наверное,
                                От того, что дрова не трещат,
Не растоплен камин,
          Не прощаясь, ушла моя молодость,
                                И не нужно быть верным,
                                           И тебе ничего обещать,
                           - RF –
Снежинка села на ладонь,
                                чтоб отдохнуть,
Другие,
                  на изогнутых ресницах,
Они не знают, 
                    что окончился их путь,
И что они 
             нам долго будут снится,
А может потекут
                         слезами по щекам,
Но не взлететь снежинкам 
                                больше в небо,
Летят как судьбы чьи то,
                                их не сосчитать,
Потом   водою  убегают  в  небыль.

Ты мне больше не веришь
           Да и сам я не верю себе,
                     Обещанья – как снег,
                            Обещанья как снег, 
                                  они завтра растают,
Нам так трудно поверить,
            Что не чудо упало с небес,
                              Чуда  белого нет,               
                                    Лишь вода под ногами
                                                               простая,
Утро завтра дождливое,
             Нас на землю вернет,
                   Сказки белой не стало,
                        Листьев рыжих следы на асфальте,
Нам откроют вороны крикливые –
             Снег – Зимы означает приход,
                              В Октябре снег не тот,
                                     Снег не тот, что был в Марте.
              - RF -

----------


## vek

*Markovich*,  :Ok:

----------


## vek

*Markovich*,  :Aga:

----------


## vek

*Markovich*,  :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

> Первый   снег.


Серёжа, красивый текст.

----------


## Markovich

*Настя,Vek,спасибо!*

----------


## Skadi

> Целовал я губ немало,
>                      Только чувствую – не те,
> Звезды падают устало,
>                       А моей – пока гореть





> Станет небо чуть темнее,
>                         Без моей звезды,
> Только разные созвездия ,
>                            Там где я и ты


*Серёжа-а-а, нравится!*

----------


## Markovich

Оля,спасибо!

Думаю,с хорошей музыкой будет неплохо!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/85543895370a2184b8a95a14b4b639625d481c71391850.jpg[/IMG]

*Короткие стихи.*


*   *   *

Мы разницы не замечаем в пчелах
И в муравьях и в воробьях,
Котов не различаем черных,
Китайцев, чукчей, негритят,
А из других галактик гости
На нас взирая с высоты,
Не видят разницы в колхознице
И королеве красоты…


           *   *   *

Вам меня вспоминать не надо,
Вам не вспомнить мое лицо,
На щеке моей Ваша помада,
Светлой юности стала концом


           *   *   *

Улыбки безразличное пятно
На сером вежливости фоне
Увидев, понял я одно –
Давно чужой я в этом доме


           *   *   *

Равнодушными губами
Равнодушную щеку,
Целовал я равнодушно,
По другому – не могу.


                *   *   *

Как под снегом ломаются ветки
Жизнь сломает любую блажь,
Трудно быть до конца человеком,
То ли купишь кого, толь продашь.


          *   *   *

Отвернулась молча ты, 
Проглотив слова,
Взглядом полным горечи
Словно обожгла,
Но надежду оставляя,
Промолчав в ответ,
Слова «Да» - ты не сказала,
Но и слова «Нет»!


            *   *   *

 Черты знакомые из прошлого
 Найти пытаюсь я в тебе,
 Глаза зовущие, тревожные
 Давно не те, давно не те,
 Куда девались губки пухлые
 И рта малиновый овал
 Что , обнимая плечи хрупкие,
 Когда то жадно целовал,
 А где волос пушистый пепел,
 Что лился бурною рекой,
 Увы, проходит все на  свете
 Лишь след оставив за собой.

----------


## Лев

> На земле дорог так много
> Как найти мне свою?
> Песню выбери ,попробуй,
> Я пока не спел мою,
> Целовал я губ немало,
> Только чувствую – не те,
> Звезды падают устало,
> А моей – пока гореть


Хороший текст для песни :Aga:  - попробую написать...

----------


## Kliakca

> Хороший текст для песни - попробую написать...


Уже написана... :Girl Blum2: * А как ты узнала, что я уже написал мелодию? Осталось аранжировать и записать...* :Yahoo: 

Девчонок много холостых,
На улицах Саратова.
Серёжа любит молодых,
А Настенька рогатого... :Vah:

----------


## Markovich

Настя,точно подметила! Ко мне старая и близко  не подходи!

----------


## oskar_65

> Как под снегом ломаются ветки
> Жизнь сломает любую блажь,
> Трудно быть до конца человеком,
> То ли купишь кого, толь продашь.


Хорошо, Сергей!  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> Хороший текст для песни - попробую написать...


Написал и записал:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/811005/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Еще одна песенка Николая Берлинского на слова Markovicha
> - "Дайте крылья"
> 
> 
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/725317/


Слов нет! Замечательно!
Очень по душе...
Спасибо :)

----------


## Markovich

Лев,отлично! Мелодия прекрасная ,а аранжировка -вообще супер!
Мне почему то кажется,что эта песня,как и другие твои многие-
отлично подошла бы для кино. так и вижу какие то титры бегущие на фоне твоей песни!
Спасибо за сотрудничество!

----------


## Kliakca

> А Настенька рогатого...
> Последний раз редактировалось Лев; 03.11.2010 в 22:03.


Лёвушка, а шелбан в лоб хочешь за такие шутки?!

----------


## Лев

> Лёвушка, а шелбан в лоб хочешь за такие шутки?!


За твою шутку  я тебе ничего не предлагал :Derisive:

----------


## oskar_65

> такие шутки?!


Вот и мне показалось необычным слегка... чего вдруг именно "рогатого"?
хотя, мало ли..  :Blink:   :023: 

кстати, не знаю, как вы, а я попрежнему на первую страницу попадаю. А сюда только через задний кирильцо, так сказать..

упс! а теперь получилось! 
ай, спасибо! :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

*  Что мне не нравится в текстах песен*

  (мнение, не претендующее на  объективность)




Одним из наиболее избитых приемов является очеловечивание явлений природы
«Бродяга-ветер»,»  «Дождь слезы льет», Она –Реченька - -он –Ветер,
«Она вьюга – Он – Лист, Она Осень – он Автор, Он – Снег, Она –Ивушка,Рябинушка,
Березонька. Она Птица – Он – автор.Признаком некачественного текста  и попыткой подогнать текст под псевдонародный стиль часто является  также использование уменьшительной формы – ноченька,реченька,ивушка,долюшка,зимушка-зима,снег-снежок.
У нормального слушателя такие обороты сразу вызывают протест, невосприятие текста
- как искреннего,а скорее как подделку.По аналогии,когда вместо Sony мы читаем на аппарате Sonny. Если только автор не адресует песню слушателю из совсем далекой глубинки.
              Следует избегать штампов в песнях о любви. Ну, на пример, образ – Свеча, Свечи!
«Я зажгу свечу, мою свечу», «Сядем мы за стол и зажжем свечи».Про свечи советую забыть совсем (если только речь не идет о медицинских ректальных).
             Плохо, если вы используете идею полета – «Я с тобой в небо улетаю,летаю..»
Особо плохо, если вы рифмуете это со словам – таю, растаю. В руках твоих таю, или со словом –отпускаю. Ситуация, когда кто то кого то отпускает или не отпускает – надуманна и не жизненна. Если кто то решил уйти от кого то, то его нельзя отпустить или не отпустить. Это – выдумки.
           Плохо, когда между строчками и куплетами нет логической связи и последовательности, стих выглядит как повествование психически больного человека 

                                           Где твоя ладонь?
                                           Сердце жжет огонь,
                                          Нестерпима боль,
                                          Не сыграть мне роль…
Старайтесь избегать таких штампов, как «Пьянеть от любви», «Осень  (зима) –
стелет под ноги» , «Заманить в сети» и т д.

 В своих стихах не стоит беспокоить птиц, в первую очередь –журавлей, лебедей, голубей, синиц в руках, снегирей, ворон, розовых фламинго, уток. Пока еще доступны  - куры, гуси, индейки, страусы, перепелки, жаворонки.
Ищите новые образы и сюжеты, идеи и метафоры, новые рифмы. Постарайтесь ощутить настроение вашего литературного героя при написании песни, испытать самому те чувства, которые он испытывает. Без этого получится – халтура! Прошу не обижаться на меня авторам, в чьих текстах попадаются упомянутые мною обороты ,слова и образы, их немало и в моих стихах.И потом -может я не прав?Возражайте!

                                                                               Markovich

----------


## LINSLI

Серёга, даже не знаю и с чего начать. Ты столько затронул больного во мне...не смогу это всё выразить письменно, но чертовски интересно было бы пообщаться с тобой в реале. Я ещё ни разу не вырывался на форумские встречи или просто в гости, но желания начинают становиться всё сильней. Может и у нас получится как поётся в одной из песен (не знаю кто написал)))))))))))))
Картошечку поджарим,
Селедочка с лучком,
Бутылочку достанем, 
Огурчик с чесночком. 
..............да есть о чём подумать.....спасибо!

----------


## Markovich

Игорь,да я с радостью,если будет возможность. Но ведь есть еще и видеозвонки и я так с некоторыми форумчанами общаюсь по Skype  или Mail .ru.Agent. Набирай в Skype   -   Markovichkiev  ,нажимай видеозвонок и если у тебя есть камера и микрофон,то мы увидим и услышим друг друга.А встретиться вживую - конечно интересней.

----------


## Laurita

Со многими вещами могла бы поспорить и опровергнуть, но не буду.
Для примера:



> Если кто то решил уйти от кого то, то его нельзя отпустить или не отпустить. Это – выдумки.


Человек может уйти, но душа, как правило остаётся. В этой ситуации и просят отпустить душу, а не человека.
Можно было бы ещё на все реплики написать опровержения и привести примеры, но вы и народный фольклор вычеркнули...
Возможно, что ваше мнение, не претендующее на объективность, подойдёт для создания РЭПа и ему подобных...
Прошу прощение за откровенность.

----------


## Лев

> народный фольклор


Масло масляное :Aga: 




> Возможно, что ваше мнение, не претендующее на объективность, подойдёт для создания РЭПа и ему подобных...


Ещё ни один текст Сергея не использован для рэпа :Aga: 




> Прошу прощение за откровенность.


Прощаем... :Ok: 



> Человек может уйти, но душа, как правило остаётся. В этой ситуации и просят отпустить душу, а не человека.


В этих ситуациях ещё надо разобраться где душа остаётся. а это очень серьёзный и глубокий вопрос - в нём нужно чувствовать привязки к земному и т.д.

----------


## Laurita

> В этих ситуациях ещё надо разобраться


Лев, речь шла о создании текстов песен, а не духовном мире каждого.



> Ещё ни один текст Сергея не использован для рэпа


Но и фразы, и рифмы, о которых писал автор, присутствуют в его же стихах. Что это? Как же так?
Цитировать нет смысла, их очень много. Автор сам опровергает своё творчество.
Мне нравятся его стихи, но последнее утверждение абсурдно, увы... :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> Но и фразы, и рифмы, о которых писал автор, присутствуют в его же стихах.


А они должны отсутствовать? :Blink:  :Blink: 
В эссе Сергея присутствует некая безаппеляционность по поводу, как и что должно быть в стихах и это его суждение, подобное многим другим. У каждого творца своё кредо... :Aga:

----------


## Laurita

> А они должны отсутствовать?


Судя по тексту автора,-ДА!




> У нормального слушателя сразу вызывают протест, невосприятие текста





> Следует избегать





> советую забыть совсем





> Плохо





> Особо плохо





> Плохо, когда





> В своих стихах не стоит беспокоить птиц





> получится – халтура!





> выглядит как повествование психически больного человека


 :Blink: 



> может я не прав?Возражайте!


Вот я и возразила...
Есть свечи поминальные, пасхальные, автомобильные и так далее...
Почему должны использовать только медицинские свечи?
А "Романтический вечер при свечах"? С каких пор он вдруг стал отторжением?
Да и много других высказываний полностью противоречит данной теме поэзии.

----------


## oskar_65

> В своих стихах не стоит беспокоить птиц, в первую очередь –журавлей, лебедей, голубей, синиц в руках, снегирей, ворон, розовых фламинго, уток. Пока еще доступны  - куры, гуси, индейки, страусы, перепелки, жаворонки.


Беркут-халзан, сип белоголовый... не говоря о галках-сойках и майнушках, тоже заслуживают, чтобы их увековечили в стихах и песнях, но актуальнее всего на сегодняшний день, несомненно, куры!
Думаю, и сам король-попа Филипп Сиятельный не отказался бы спеть о, к примеру, заклёванной любви к пеструшке А..
перегиб, Сергей, и не единственный.

----------


## Kliakca

> Вот и мне показалось необычным слегка... чего вдруг именно "рогатого"?


...богатого!!!



> хотя, мало ли..


...много!



> перегиб, Сергей, и не единственный.


 :Aga: 
Высыхает соль,
по дорожке слёз.
Притаилась боль,
запоздалых роз.
На траву упал,
-Как же ты  права!
Он в себе искал
нужные слова...

----------


## Markovich

Друзья, что то тихо и совсем скучно было в последнее время на нашем форуме. Может это и послужило причиной некоторой категоричности и безапелляционности (совершенно не характерной для меня обычно) моих замечаний, а также желание разбудить сонное царство. Это вызвало резонанс и возражения и может даже чуть –чуть возмущение. Очень хорошо! Замечательно!
О чем речь? Вам что нравится большинство современных попсовых  и шансонных бездумных и бездушных текстов? Вам нравятся эти шаблонные и набившие оскомину ,не вызывающие никаких эмоций кроме скуки образы  в песенных текстах.– «Догорит моя свеча!» «Будет встреча – мы зажжем наши свечи» или «Я в небо улетаю – я в руках твои таю!» ?
А ивушки-рябинушки? Вам нравится ЭТО? 

Да, будут свечи и новогодние и поминальные и в праздничном торте под «Happy birthday” и в песенных текстах –никуда не денутся, только нужно все это как то со вкусом, не грубо и легко,
Нужно красиво! Лаурита, хотите знать ,что я думаю о романтическом вечере при свечах? Это примитивная ловушка ,устраиваемая женщинами для ловли мужчин. Она гипнотизирует мужчину, он теряет бдительность и БАЦ!!! Он пропал!

Что касается  -«Отпускаю» -речь шла только об одной конкретной ситуации –расставании двух людей, когда кончается любовь. При чем здесь человек уходит душа остается.«Просят отпустить душу». (да еще –как правило. Какое правило, откуда правило? Нет никакого правила!   
Здесь даже не о чем спорить. Нечего доказывать .Не стоит тратить время.)

Лаурита,не передергивайте! Я вычеркнул не фольклор ,а псевдофольклор, попытку 
подделаться под фольклор. Мое мнение ,не претендующее на объективность ,подойдет для создания не только РЭПа, но и для создания песен в любом жанре, так как РЭП это только одна из многих музыкальных форм ,подход же во всех формах идентичен –везде приветствуется искренность и естественность  текста и музыкального материала. И поверьте есть хороший и плохой РЕП, как хороший и плохой шансон или фольклор.

 Лев написал «Ещё ни один текст Сергея не использован для рэпа» -
 Лев,все еще впереди!-)))
Лев, спасибо за поддержку в дискуссии, ты сражался как …..Лев!

Oskar65, Слава  Богу  беркутами –халзанами  и сипами белоголовыми пока не так проели плешь в
песенных текстах, как  журавлиными криками в сером осеннем небе и лебединой верностью в каждом втором тексте! Ты увидел перегибы? А я рассчитывал на твое чувство юмора. Не стоит так все серьезно воспринимать как Лаурита.

----------


## oskar_65

> А я рассчитывал на твое чувство юмора. Не стоит так все серьезно воспринимать


О чём речь, Markovich? Ты хотел поприкалываться? Тогда мой пост не менее смешным получился..
Ты хотел откликов - ты их получил, по крайней мере искренних.

----------


## Laurita

> Лаурита, хотите знать ,что я думаю о романтическом вечере при свечах? Это примитивная ловушка ,устраиваемая женщинами для ловли мужчин. Она гипнотизирует мужчину, он теряет бдительность и БАЦ!!! Он пропал!


А почему вы выбрали именно такой образ? Было много ошибок в жизни?
А если перевернём этот образ? Мужчина устроил вечер при свечах, что бы очаровать и покорить девушку. Она растаяла при виде романтического юноши и его светящихся глаз в отражении свеч, играющих теней на стене. А на утро всё это растворилось и от "романтика" остался лишь подарок в подоле.
Кто кого заманивает ещё надо разобраться...



> О чем речь? Вам что нравится большинство современных попсовых  и шансонных бездумных и бездушных текстов?


А разве народные страдания, частушки, легенды советской попсы пели бездушные песни? Цыганские романсы всегда были на первом месте, как на эстраде, в театрах, ресторанах, так и в обычном застолье. В кругу друзей мы поём и будем петь песни, оставившие след в нашей памяти, которые пели ещё наши бабушки и дедушки. Эти песни жили и будут жить, по той причине, что они спеты сердцем, выстраданы душой и будут передаваться из поколения в поколение. Именно в этих песнях используются уменьшительно-ласкательные слова от которых вы призываете отказаться.
Взять хотя бы известные всем песни с птицами, которых вы предлагаете заменить на куриц и жирафов и попробуйте подменить.
"А мимо гуси-лебеди судьбу мою несут...", "Соловью, соловьи, не тревожьте солдат..."
Вот где будет бездушие.
В вашем тексте не упоминалось о попсе 21 века, потому и вызвало всплеск возражений. Да и в 21 веке есть замечательные песни, хотя их и единицы.



> только нужно все это как то со вкусом, не грубо и легко,
> Нужно красиво!


Так всё таки нужно и можно? Может вы ещё поработаете над своей трактовкой и выводами, прежде чем выдавать подобное в народ?
А то получается, что вы сами призываете к современной попсе и советуете отказаться от красоты, нежности, чувств.



> Что касается  -«Отпускаю» -речь шла только об одной конкретной ситуации –расставании двух людей, когда кончается любовь.


Речь шла о написании текстов, а не о вашем конкретном случае, который не стоило выносить и вменять народу.
В жизни всякое бывает, разные случаи. Любовь бессмертна! Двое расстались, прошла любовь, закончились чувства, а привычка "кофе в постель", "ужин при свечах", наглаженная рубашечка, привязанность и так далее, остались. Вот об этом и пишут с текстах, вспоминая хорошее и сравнивая с непривычным чувством "Одиночества". Остался лишь вопрос, как и в какой форме это подать.



> А я рассчитывал на твое чувство юмора. Не стоит так все серьезно воспринимать как Лаурита.


Это "Творческий раздел", а не "Comedy Club". Вроде взрослый человек и пишите серьёзные стихи...
Наверное по этой причине и появилось "Сонное царство" и вам стало скучно?

PS: Если я сказало лишнего, то извините. Вы сами этого возжелали.

----------


## Markovich

Oskar65, ну ясно ,что писал я полусерьезно,рад,что это выяснили.

Лаурита,вы бы еще Соловья Алябьева вспомнили,я ведь не о классике эстрады писал и тем более не о народных песнях,а о современной ситуации с песенными текстами,которые сегодня пишутся и звучат. 
Спасибо,что приструнили меня и поставили на место ("Может вы ещё поработаете над своей трактовкой и выводами, прежде чем выдавать подобное в народ?Это "Творческий раздел", а не "Comedy Club".Вроде взрослый человек и пишите серьёзные стихи...) -Ага! Напомнило -Вроде приличный человек с виду...,а таким занимаетесь. 

 Ха,ха,ха. И еще раз Ха,ха,ха!

А в Comedy Club, если отбросить нецензурные выражения и пошлость некоторую,вызванную плохим вкусом некоторых резидентов и авторов текстов  веселые и остроумные вещи встречаются.
Поэтому ,считаю что "творческий раздел" необходимо  немного "разбавить" - Comedy Club.

----------


## Laurita

> Ха,ха,ха. И еще раз Ха,ха,ха!


...

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/6fbe93b035e8bd664a8fc14080cf59675d481c72379584.jpg[/IMG]


*На чашку крови.*





Я сегодня знакомых вампиров
Приглашаю на чашку крови,
Заходит с утра похмелиться
Пораньше – вампир-алкоголик,

Многим  крови испить моей хочется
Даже тем, что давно  люблю,
Угощаю, пока не кончится
Подходите, я всем налью

Не стесняйтесь, я вам отмеряю,
Бьет горячий пока фонтан,
Свою сонную в шее артерию
Я любимой своей отдам,

Разрешите мне поухаживать
И стаканчик вам предложить,
Вы конечно же мне не откажите,
Мне так мало осталось жить,

Оболочка пятилитровая
Влаги той, что рифмуют с любовью,
Умирать для меня -  что то новое,
Непривычно, совсем не больно.

Просто хочется здорово спать
И совсем не хочется жить,
Просто многое хочется знать,
Ну а  времени нет спросить,

Говорят, есть загробная жизнь,
Это значит, что смерть ерунда?
Если веришь, что будешь жить,
Проще мир покидать навсегда.

----------


## Лев

> Свою сонную в шее артерию
> Я любимой своей отдам,


А нам... вампирам(Шафирам)? :Taunt:

----------


## Markovich

Лев,тебе стаканчик гарантирую! :Taunt:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/44673c87328b28afaff69856934e670c5d481c72568046.jpg[/IMG] 



* Маленькая женщина.
*



1 Высокий лоб,
             Глаза – магнит,
                    И губы – вишней спелой!
   Каблучки ее стучат
                    Уверенно и смело.
   Кто ей столько силы дал?
                   Сделал сердце – льдинкой,
   Нет, бывают  не глупы –
                          Девушки  - блондинки! 


2 Знает цену верную,
              Длинным, стройным ножкам,
                     Чтоб как в Бога веровал
                            И в дьявола – немножко!    
    Бедра легкие несет,
                Юбка флагом плещется!
                           Чье то счастье идет –
                                      Маленькая женщина!

                   -- RF—
      Маленькая женщина  -
                  Счастье золотое!
      Мне любовь обещана,
                   Да видно не с тобою,
       Я таких не встречал,
                   До сих пор на свете,
       Трудно так тебя поймать,
                   Словно в сети – ветер!

3 Понимаю с грустью –
                   Ей не стать моею,
                             Даже если отдам,      
                                 Все , что я имею,
   Это жалкие гроши.
                   Неба покрывало,
                            К ножкам стройным положи,
                                             Все же будет мало!

                     SOLO


                    -- RF—   ( дважды)
      Маленькая женщина  -
                  Счастье золотое!
      Мне любовь обещана,
                   Да видно не с тобою,
       Я таких не встречал,
                   До сих пор на свете,
       Трудно так тебя поймать,
                   Словно в сети – ветер!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/ce456d51d0f48d979c69571d556352875d481c72608289.jpg[/IMG]



*Пятна на солнце.*



(из цикла – памяти В.С.Высоцкого)





Замечаю, светило устало светить,
Оказалось, есть пятна на солнце,
Кто то смог , словно волка картечью прошить
И оно – не заглянет в оконце,

Оказалось, магнитные бури, ветра,
Бороздят его огненный лик,
Солнцу плохо, я чувствую это с утра,
Лучик каждый у солнца болит,

Обложили гирляндами  алых флажков,
Натянули как струны – галактики,
Солнцу некуда деться от Созвездия Стрелков  
Как волчонку, приникшему к матери!

Она лижет шершавым своим языком,
Окровавленный солнца бок,
Седовласый старик слезы стер рукавом,
На земле его звали Бог,

Солнце встанет, поднимется, не пропадет,
Из последних пусть даже сил,
Диск кровавый привычно на Востоке взойдет,
Для того, чтобы Мир наш жил…

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/cbfd51633d8f6d4f2f43445443e709d85d481c72944161.jpg[/IMG]

*Композитор и исполнитель Олег Щеглов (г.Саратов)*


_Олег Щеглов написал и замечательно спел песню на мои слова     Звездочка_ -  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/815818/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/62e68cce081aca3a3e134f3ac156adc25d481c73000673.jpg[/IMG]


*Ошиблись пророки.*




Потоки людей,
        Потоки машин,
               Потоки огней,
Бензиновый город,
     Объятья сжимает,
         Сильней и сильней,
Из города словно
          Из бочки дырявой
                 Ушла доброта,
Ведь главное деньги,
          А все остальное – 
                  Давно – ерунда!

               - RF –
Ошиблись пророки – наивные дети
«Есть вещи, которых не купишь за деньги!»,
Все купишь за деньги – любовь и здоровье,
И молоко, без добавок,  коровье !


Потоки людей,
        Потоки машин,
               Потоки огней,
Доверчивых, добрых,
        ЛохАми здесь кличут,
                           Людей!
По марке мобильника,
                Или машины,
                   Встречают теперь,
Кулак или доллар,
          Откроет любую вам,
                                       Дверь.

                - RF –


Потоки людей,
        Потоки машин,
               Потоки огней,
Мы стали богаче,
         Но  в чем то
               Гораздо беднее,
Нам стали доступней,
         Багамы, Мальдивы, 
                                   Бали,
А домик со ставнями,
                Где то растаял,
                                   Вдали.

                - RF –

----------


## Лев

> Ошиблись пророки – наивные дети


Эк тебя разобрало...
****************
Сердца сжимались у пророков
От предвидений своих :Yes4: 
Те, пророча раньше срока,
Уберечь от страшных лих
Человечество хотели -
Не успели, не успели... :No2:

----------


## Laurita

> Все купишь за деньги


Купили друзей, не друзей, а лядей. Любовь-не любовь, а избыток мастей...

----------


## Лев

> а лядей.


Слово незнакомо это
Пишущим стихи поэтам.
Изя Бабель вот писал:
"Жить блядьям с Советской властью
счастье будет иль несчастье?" :Grin: 
И стесняться перестал...

----------


## Laurita

> И стесняться перестал...


Лев, вам, мужчинам, легче. А я стесняюсь писать подобные слова.

----------


## PAN

> И стесняться перестал...


Можно ли??? Решить сложно...
Но Льву Борисовичу можно... :Aga: ... :Grin:

----------


## Skadi

> Мы стали богаче,
> Но  в чем то
> Гораздо беднее


Нет, Серёженька. Мы стали нищими  :Tu:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/f557fd178a3925b9fe8f540731082ac75d481c73090659.jpg[/IMG]


*Колдовская трава.*



Мне весною радостно,
        Грустно скучной осенью,
             А в мороз крещенский,
                         На душе – метель,
Ну  а   лето жаркое,
        Для любви нам послано,
                  Травами душистыми  ,
                         Стелит нам постель,

Соловьиной ночкою
         Сердце растревожено,
                   Волосы любимой –
                          Мята да полынь,
Поцелуем обожжет,
          Милая, хорошая,
                   Как отваром напоит
                           Колдовской травы,

               - RF –
Колдовская трава – зелье приворотное,
Мне бороться с тобой – не хватает сил,
Все кончаются дорожки – крепкими  ворОтами
За которыми живет та, что полюбил

Да и как не любить,
          Мне русалку стройную,
                      Водопадом волосы,
                                  Падают до пят,
На руках унесу,
          В утро это знойное,
                      А стога душистые,
                                   Тайну сохранят,

Мне весною радостно,
        Грустно скучной осенью,
             А в мороз крещенский,
                         На душе – метель,
Ну  а   лето жаркое,
        Для любви нам послано,
                  Травами душистыми  ,
                         Стелит нам постель,

               - RF –
Колдовская трава – зелье приворотное,
Мне бороться с тобой – не хватает сил,
Все кончаются дорожки – крепкими  ворОтами
За которыми живет та, что полюбил

               - RF –
Колдовская трава – зелье приворотное,
Мне бороться с тобой – не хватает сил,
Все кончаются дорожки – крепкими  ворОтами
За которыми живет та, что полюбил

----------


## Лев

Хорошо! :Ok: 



> Водопадом волосы


Повторяешься :Yes4:

----------


## Laurita

> Колдовская трава.


Совсем другое дело! :Yes4: 




> Соловьиной ночкою





> Колдовская трава – зелье приворотное,





> Стелит нам постель,


Метель - постель/Трава - мурава/Ночи соловьинные...
А где же куры, гуси, индейки, страусы, перепелки, жаворонки?  :Meeting:

----------


## Лев

> Метель - постель/Трава - мурава/Ночи соловьинные...
> А где же куры, гуси, индейки, страусы, перепелки, жаворонки?


Заказывала что-ли? :Derisive:

----------


## Laurita

> Заказывала что-ли?


*Лев*, :Smile3: 
Автором рекомендовано...



> В своих стихах не стоит беспокоить птиц, в первую очередь –журавлей, лебедей, голубей, синиц в руках, снегирей, ворон, розовых фламинго, уток. Пока еще доступны  - куры, гуси, индейки, страусы, перепелки, жаворонки.

----------


## Лев

> Лев,
> Автором рекомендовано...


Буквоедка :Smile3:

----------


## Markovich

Лев,спасибо!
"Водопадом волосы" видимо где то засел штампик в голове -вот на автомате и написалось.
 Laurita!

Птиц затронул только косвенно -"соловьиной ночкою" .Но обратите внимание - ни слова о лебедях,журавлях и синице в руке.

Дело в том,что текст написан "с прицелом" на конкретного исполнителя,а у него без всей этой атрибутики никак низззя -формат требует! Вот пришлось переступить через свои принципы -нужда толкнула на панель!

----------


## Laurita

> Буквоедка


В таком случае фразоедка :Smile3: 



> нужда толкнула на панель!


 :flower:  ...хоть честно, да и отказываться от красивых фраз грех. :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

> *Markovich*,
>  Есть набросок песни на "Не жалей своё золото..." Только прочитал и тут же схватил гитару. Куда выслать?


Лёва,гитару мне! :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Лёва,гитару мне!


Неужто твоя сломалась совсем? :Blink:  И чего тебя потянуло в начало темы? Уж пару лет прошло, как Сергей её начал...

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/7aa582688392665cb0de64af61f2d3745d481c73434779.jpg[/IMG]


*На Арбате*



На Арбате,на Арбате
Шьет метель из снега платье
Все бегут, спешат куда то,
Новый год- вот –вот,
Снег кружится на Арбате,
А ему  никто не платит,
Дела нет до музыканта,
Саксофон его поет

Как хозяин – он простужен,
Инеем покрыт от стужи,
И наверное не нужен,
Никому из нас,
Он хрипит о чем то грустном,
А в чехле раскрытом пусто,
Денег жалко – на искусство,
Ну а я стою  уж час,

               --RF –  (3/4)
Я прошу вас , постойте минуту,
Что вам стоит – минута не час!
По секрету расскажет как другу
Он свою золотую печаль,
Музыкант никуда не спешит,
Он играет сегодня для вас,
Не нужны ему ваши гроши,
Он снежинкам свой дарит вальс 

Он мотив играет грустный,
От того, что в доме – пусто,
Одиночество – искусству,
Только на руку,
Нежность к женщине той прошлой,
Не продашь за медный грошик,
Золотой пусть даже бросишь,
Будет мало – ли?

На Арбате,на Арбате
Шьет метель из снега платье
Все бегут, спешат куда то,
Новый год- вот –вот,
Снег кружится на Арбате,
А ему  никто не платит,
Дела нет до музыканта,
Саксофон его поет

                  --RF –  

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/e6c604f84c4c7dde8fe888b88f60d8405d481c73434852.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Laurita

> На Арбате,на Арбате
> Шьет метель из снега платье
> Все бегут, спешат куда то,
> Новый год- вот –вот,


Замечательно!!!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/5403434b8d0af47e5664cea3a8dc5ebf5d481c73893932.jpg[/IMG]


*Анатолий Кенсаринов спел песню Колючка (музыка Р.Овчинников,сл.Markovich)*

- http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/818908/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/be52347da7b380e9d24af8a9679ebc4f5d481c73894081.jpg[/IMG]


*Здравствуй , зона!*



Здравствуй, зона, вот и я,
Старый твой знакомый,
Чалился  немало лет
По твоим законам,
На свободе отдохнул
И гульнул недолго,
Убегал – не убежал,
Затравили волка!

На свободе хорошо,
Да не так, как раньше
Ветер годы унес,
Как листву опавшую
Отчего такая грусть
В песнях за решеткой,
Должен вор сидеть в тюрьме –
Значит с новой ходкой!

         -- RF –

Мне телогрейку выдали,
Знакомые ботиночки,
Потертую ушаночку,
Трусы, да без резиночки,
К баланде надоевшей –
Несвежая буханочка,
Встречай братва тюремная,
Да старая гитарочка!

Брал московский ОМОН
Важную персону,
Суд, Казанский вокзал,
Путь короткий в зону,
Вышки с вертухаями,
Все на том же месте
И береза мокрая,
Как в слезах невеста,

Здравствуй , зона, я пришел!
Как домой вернулся,
Ты не верь, что я  упал -
Лишь слегка споткнулся,
Пачку чаю заварю
В почерневшей кружке,
Будет гладко на душе,
Если снимешь стружку!


          -- RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/e20360bd517f3944bec0aa013170614d5d481c73962791.jpg[/IMG]

*Рождается Новый год.*



Хлопьями валит снег
Огнями сверкает елка
До Нового года – недолго
Время берет разбег
Праздник из детства родом
Сказку он дарит нам
Странам и городам
Скажем мы «С Новым годом!»

       - RF –
Курантов волшебный звон
Рождается Новый год!
Надежды несет и радости –
Скоро наступит он


Заберет старый год печали,
Невзгоды захватит с собой,
Любви, что у нас с тобой
Станет пускай началом,
Искры бенгальских огней,
Хрустальный бокалов звон,
В этот вечер мы соберем
Самых близких друзей,

       - RF –
Курантов волшебный звон
Рождается Новый год!
Надежды несет и радости –
Скоро наступит он


Музыка, шум и смех,
В сердце – радость и грусть,
Старый год, я с тобой расстаюсь,
В Новом –надежды для всех
Праздник из детства родом
Сказку он дарит нам
Странам и городам
Скажем мы «С Новым годом!»


       - RF –
Курантов волшебный звон
Рождается Новый год!
Надежды несет и радости –
Скоро наступит он



Завалялся старый новогодний текстик с прошлого года -может кому пригодится.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/8e15fb2a1b1102d2b2f1ba070dc703fd5d481c74138167.jpg[/IMG]



*Счастливая,счастливая…*



Ты идешь с сынишкою
Молодая мама,
Стройная, красивая,
С челкою упрямой
Брови строгой линией,
Губы улыбаются,
Значит ты счастливая,
И мечты сбываются?

        -- RF –
Счастливая, счастливая,
Мной давно любимая,
Я вижу – ты счастливая,
Да только – не моя!
Счастливая, счастливая,
Мной давно любимая,
Я вижу – ты счастливая,
Да только – не моя!

За морями я искал,
Счастье в дальних странах,
А оно, пока летал
Ждать меня устало,
Только вот не дождалОсь,
Счастье, что покинул я,
Ну почему ты не со мной,
Счастливая, счастливая

        -- RF –
Счастливая, счастливая,
Мной давно любимая,
Я вижу – ты счастливая,
Да только – не моя!
Счастливая, счастливая,
Мной давно любимая,
Я вижу – ты счастливая,
Да только – не моя!
Счастливая, счастливая,
Мной давно любимая,
Я вижу – ты счастливая,
Да только – не моя!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/fa42634239d7397ad7117ea09ecc8a845d481c74299267.jpg[/IMG]

*Юрий Свиридов* 


*Композитор-аранжировщик Юрий Свиридов (Воронеж) написал еще один вариант музыки к моему тексту Девочка весенняя и спел эту песню -*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/821604/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/a541b4ab296d90b91676413e0d13adbc5d481c74315495.jpg[/IMG]

*Олег Щеглов* 



*Композитор и исполнитель Олег Щеглов написал и спел новую песню на мои слова -*


* КОЛДОВСКАЯ ТРАВА*  -   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/821699/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/b5ebd46a3b6584280de584cce121651d5d481c74424251.jpg[/IMG]


*КОНОКРАД*


Сено скошено в лугах
За широкой  речкою,
Поспевает в садах
Сладкий виноград,
Думает лишь об одном,
Утром днем и вечером,
И не ест и не спит
Яшка – Конокрад

Увидал на ярмарке
Он не красну девицу,
Душу продал черту он,
И готов в огонь,
Та картина яркая,
До сих пор мерещится,
Вороной как ночь стоял
Перед Яшкой конь

       -- RF—
Вороной, вороной,
Словно ветер в поле,
Вороной, вороной,
Душу не спасти,
Вороной, быть вдвоем
Выпала нам доля,
На Земле нам с тобой –
Только погостить!

В тучах спрячется луна,
Звездочки погашены,
И затянет небо
Черной пеленой,
Вороного уведу,
И не стану спрашивать,
Без него – мне не жить,
Знаю ,будет мой!

Кто замки отворил –
Знает ночка темная,
Псов дворОвых каким
Словом усыпил,
В стойле пусто, висит
Лишь узда набОрная,
Из загона слышится
Ржание кобыл

            -- RF --

----------


## Laurita

*Markovich*, кони уже появились, может и кур дождусь... :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

> Markovich, кони уже появились, может и кур дождусь...


Или бан(и)... :Grin:

----------


## Markovich

Laurita,приятно,что вы следите за моим творчеством,сейчас каждый поклонник-фанат на вес золота.
Текст Конокрад-под конкретного исполнителя и должен соответствовать его концепции (КЦ),которая не от меня,увы,зависит! Про кур (правда не совсем про них,но про куриные крылья я уже писал давненько,это вы пропустили)- специально для вас повторю

                  Сіль.

       Тають снiги, напуваючи рiки
       Виразкам чорним сiль наче лiки
       Сiлью всипають шляхи i сердця
       Сiль навкруги без початку й кiнця

       Не чумаки привезли її  з Криму
       Людям даруючи наче перлину ,
       Щоб шанували неначе життя,
       Сiллю посиплють дорiг покриття 

       Нашi солонi слiди ми полишим
       Наче солоним чорнилом запишим
       Сумнiви й страхи , що в сердцi живуть
       Тi , що складають щоденностi суть

       Наскрiзь просолене – наче рибина
       Разом з шляхами i сердце людини
       Тiльки вiд солi воно не розтане
       Коркою солi – геть заростає

       I не проб`є  її кривда чужа
       I не цiкава чужа нам душа
       Криця байдужостi сердце закрила,
       Замiсть орлиних – курячi крила…

Лев,спасибо,что заглядываешь! :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Перевод с украинского

Соль.


Тают снега, давая напиться рекам
Ямам черным (на асфальте) соль как будто лекарство
Солью посыплют  пути i сердца
Соль вокруг без начала и конца

Не чумаки привезли ее из Крыма
Людям даря как будто жемчужину
Чтобы уважали ка жизнь
Солью посыплют дорог покрытие 


Наши соленые следи мы оставим
Как будто солеными чернилами запишем
Сомнения  и страхи, что в сердце живут
Те, что составляют обыденности суть


Насквозь просолено - как будто рыбина
Вместе с дорогой i сердце человека
Только от  соли оно не растает
Коркой соли - вокруг зарастает


И не пробьет ее несправедливость чужая
И не интересна  чужая нам душа
Броня равнодушия сердце закрыла
Вместо  орлиных - куриные  крылья.

----------


## Лев

> про куриные крылья - курячi крила…


Достойный ответ, особенно после прочтения всего стиха :Smile3:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/b08b9b220d82e8164f4126a65cf4c7a35d481c74489406.jpg[/IMG]

*Старая мелодия 
*



Столик у окошка,
Зал полупустой,
Я вернулся в прошлое,
Прошлое, постой!
В ресторане старом,
Все без перемен,
Нет стекла и стали,
Тот же все бармен,
Официант все тот же,
Здравствуй, старина,
Лишь морщин  побольше,
Принеси вина!
Музыка знакомая,
Вновь опять звучит,
Музыка из прошлого,
К прошлому -  ключи.
Нет рояля, вместо-
Ноутбук давно,
Звуки старой песни –
Как старое вино,
Тихо плачет скрипка
Плачет о былом,
Ей с разливом вторит,
Друг – аккордеон,
Старенький, трофейный,
Согревает нас,
Я его бывало,
Вспоминал не раз,
А мелодия зовет,
В молодость мою,
Вместе с песней старой,
Я ее спою.

----------


## Laurita

> Или бан(и)...


Я полюбили русскую баньку, с веником из липы и трав!!!...но без Львят!

----------


## Laurita

> приятно,что вы следите за моим творчеством


И мне приятно читать. Тем более видеть такое разнообразие в поэзии.

----------


## Лев

> Я *полюбили* русскую баньку


О, *Я* уже размножилось :Taunt: 
Ну, раз любишь баньку - парься:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/680737/

----------


## Markovich

*Сколько стоит песня*


Пугачева платит за песню 100 долларов, а Аллегрова - 40 тысяч
Любимый автор Примадонны Любаша теперь продает свои песни за десятки тысяч долларов.
 Любимый автор Примадонны Любаша теперь продает свои песни за десятки тысяч долларов.
За потенциальный хит ударникам российской поп-сцены теперь придется платить дороже , Мария РЕМИЗОВА — 17.05.2007 
Успех исполнителя зависит не только от его внешних данных, хоть в России в это верится с большим трудом, а еще и от самой песни. Часто достаточно одного припева типа «а-а-а, черные глаза». И пусть слушать его нас насильно заставляют десятки радиостанций и сотни торговых палаток, если мы вдруг замычим про глаза - это успех шлягера. А если мычащих наберется пара миллионов - это настоящий хит. 
Хиты сегодня продают, как правило, в комплекте: текст уже положен на музыку. К тому же с начала нынешнего года цены на песни заметно выросли вслед за ростом гонораров самих звезд. 

«Комсомолка» решила выяснить, во сколько же обойдется звезде ее лебединая песня.

Звезда платит меньше

Если говорить о производителях стопроцентных хитов, то сегодня большим спросом пользуются песни любимого автора Аллы Пугачевой Любаши. Причем приставка «любимый автор» сразу прибавляет к стоимости песни несколько тысяч долларов.
Самой же Алле Борисовне хиты Любаши «Будь или не будь», «Голова» или «Кафешка» достались практически за бесценок, чуть ли не по сто долларов за песню. Ведь Примадонна купила их у неизвестного автора и тем самым дала путевку в жизнь самой Любаше. Теперь же в очередь за хитами к Татьяне Залужной (настоящее имя Любаши. - Прим. ред.) встала добрая половина шоу-бизнеса.
- Все просили: напиши такую же песню, как «Перелетная птица» для Орбакайте или как для Ветлицкой «Глаза цвета виски», - удивляется Любаша.
Теперь Любаша имеет два прайс-листа: звездным заказчикам, таким, как Билан, Киркоров или Сердючка, песни продаются в среднем по 15 тысяч долларов. Для новичков эта сумма увеличивается. Говорят, что в обойме поэтессы были песни, которые она «загнала» дебютантам аж по 70 тысяч баксов.
Группа «Серебро» принесет продюсеру Максу Фадееву хорошие отчисления за каждое исполнение песни.

Хит - это дефицит

Но рост цен на песни, увы, не стимулирует рынок авторов хитов. Хотя, казалось, чего проще: незамысловатые «люблю-хочу», положенные на бодрую музыку, вполне по силам даже среднему поэту и композитору. Но хорошие песни по-прежнему дефицит. Даже Пугачевой пришлось самой сочинять композиции нового альбома «Спасибо, любовь».

- Сегодня тяжело писать хорошие песни, - считает заслуженная поэтесса российской эстрады Лариса Рубальская. - Есть два творца: композитор и поэт, но сейчас «качество» песни определяют не они, а продюсеры - люди, специально не образованные. Поэтому я сотрудничаю напрямую с артистами: моя песня может стоить от $5 до 15 тысяч. А бывает, что я ее просто дарю. Все зависит от исполнителя.

Купи и пой

Что же делать, если вы не дружите с Рубальской, не умеете сочинять, как Пугачева, нет денег на хит Любаши, а сцена манит? Только платить. 

На помощь придут авторы «эконом-класса», например, Валерий Разумовский. Последний написал много песен для Валерия Леонтьева, а недавно у него купила три песни для «фабриканта» Майка Мироненко Алла Пугачева. Цены у него, как говорится, божеские: от двух тысяч долларов за шлягер. Но после покупки песни ее надо еще записать на приличной студии. Поэтому, как ни крути, за полноценный хит придется выложить не менее пяти тысяч баксов.

Недавно на музыкальных каналах стали крутить клип Людмилы Митволь, супруги замглавы Росприроднадзора Олега Митволя.

- Пробиться в шоу-бизнесе без больших денег нелегко, - рассказала она «КП». - Песни мне пишут близкие друзья, так что достались они мне за символическую плату, примерно в две тысячи долларов.

Песни «фабрикантки» Ирины Дубцовой звезды расхватывают, как горячие пирожки.

Для участников «ЕВРОВИДЕНИЯ» - бесплатно!

В этом году мы и наши братья-славяне достойно отметились на музыкальном конкурсе «Евровидение». Причем всем исполнителям песни достались бесплатно. 
Песню «Танцен», занявшую второе место, Данилко написал себе сам. Колдуну, оказавшемуся на шестом месте, хит Work Your Magic написал Киркоров, который передал ее подопечному безвозмездно. Продюсер «Серебра» Максим Фадеев тоже просто отдал Song № 1 своим девчонкам. 

- Но если Макса сейчас кто-нибудь попросит написать подобную хитовую вещь для другого исполнителя, то шлягер от Фадеева будет стоить не менее 100 тысяч баксов, - рассказали «КП» в продюсерском центре Максима Фадеева.
Закономерно, что, став героями «Евровидения», эти артисты значительно «выросли» в цене. Если раньше Сердючка брала 50 тысяч баксов за сорок минут пения, то теперь украинскую дивчину олигархи готовы купить за 150 тысяч баксов.


САМАЯ ДОРОГАЯ ПЕСНЯ

Белорусская певица Анжелика Агурбаш сумела влететь в российские чарты благодаря стопудовому хиту «Я буду жить для тебя», который написал известный композитор Владимир Матецкий. Несмотря на то что Агурбаш слова придумала сама, музыка и аранжировка Матецкого, по слухам, обошлась певице в кругленькую сумму - более 30 тысяч евро.

САМЫЕ ДОРОГИЕ АВТОРЫ

Виктор Дробыш в соавторстве с бывшей женой Леной Стюф сегодня «окормил» хитами половину нашего шоубиза. Песни Виктора считаются самыми дорогими - не менее 20 тысяч долларов за шлягер. Говорят, что его дуэт для Ирины Аллегровой и Григория Лепса стоил последним не менее 35 тысяч евро. 

Набирает обороты и «фабрикантка» Ирина Дубцова. После рождения ребенка Ира зарабатывает написанием песен для эстрадников. Дубцова недавно продала два забойных хита о несчастной любви Филиппу Киркорову. Говорят, за один лиричный шлягер Дубцовой артисты уже готовы отдать и 50 тысяч долларов - русской душе опять захотелось страдать и плакать.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ СПЕЦИАЛИСТА

- Компании грамзаписи авторам ничего не платят, а делают копеечные отчисления в авторские общества, которые забирают половину, - призналась «КП» автор хитов Любовь ВОРОПАЕВА. - Суммы на самом деле смешные: 150 - 400 долларов мне платили за песню. Теперь я работаю напрямую с артистами. А так как гонорары за выступления выросли, цены на песни тоже выросли.

----------


## Лев

> Сколько стоит песня


Деньги в чужом кармане считать - это неприлично...
Насчитано в этой статеечке много, но главное не учитывается -
Процесс создания аранжировок, особенно с привлечением 
Живых музыкантов, а это стоит дорого.
Хитов может быть написано много, а продать и запустить их
Не каждый сможет и только умелый продюсер, хорошо чувствующий
Песню и перспективу, может заработать сам и дать заработать авторам...

----------


## Markovich

Ты - Лев, а потому не прав. :Grin: 

Лев, мне кажется,что авторы этой статьи не считают деньги в чужих карманах.Это скорее обычный мониторинг рынка (ведь мы нормально относимся к мониторингу рынка автомобилей, аудио-видеотехники или услуг туроператоров). Цель-помочь в ориентации по ценам как продавцам так и покупателям -это полезная вещь.Ведь многие авторы,годами пишущие тексты песен, понятия не имеют -сколько это может стоить,а иногда считают что это вообще не стоит нечего.Но хуже всего,что так иногда считают и потребитетели этой "продукции". Нередко бытует мнение - "Подумаешь стишок написать,это ерунда,это любой сможет.Вот аранжировка-это другое дело,это серьезно - за это нужно платить,для этого нужны специальные знания,аппаратура,талант, наконец и т д." Такой подход подогревается количественным соотношением авторов текстов и композиторов-аранжировщиков - 10 к 1.
А возьми любую известную ,всеми любимую песню,убери слова-останется одна,пускай красивая мелодия, но песни -не станет.
И еще одна польза от этой статьи - она четко показывает,что это занятие может стать не только хобби,развлечением,но это может стать зароботком и любимым делом одновременно. На этом можно заработать и заработать очень большие деньги,не выходя из дома и занимаясь этим в удобное для себя время,получая от этого удовольствие.Да пишут музыку и стихи десятки тысяч людей,а тех,кто зарабатывает может только сотни,но шанс есть,нужно только хотеть и быть чуть-чуть талантливым.

----------


## Лев

> А возьми любую известную ,всеми любимую песню,убери слова-останется одна,пускай красивая мелодия, но песни -не станет.


Серёжа, противоречишь... Любимая песня - это уже состоявшийся факт. Она исполняется профессионально, её мелодию мурлыкают миллионы. Караокеры пыжатся под минус в караоке-барах, лабухи под "живаго" или под минус на точках. А в компании и под гитару и без аккомпанимента ЛЮБИМАЯ ПЕСНЯ будет звучать, как её ни раздевай... :Yes4:

----------


## Laurita

> ЛЮБИМАЯ ПЕСНЯ будет звучать, как её ни раздевай...


Что правда, то правда и потому он неправ...

----------


## Лев

> Что правда, то правда и потому он неправ...


Смотрела мою подпись внизу?... :Grin:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/57001e33c7434240013ad7eb587f995b5d481c74767476.jpg[/IMG]


*Новая песня Олега Щеглова на мои слова - ВОРОНОЙ -* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/823939/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/1d55a22194c461e9a929739986af08ed5d481c75776533.jpg[/IMG]


*Море нелюбви.*


Не прощала, 
Не звонила, не ждала,
Просто встала, 
Повернулась и ушла,
Не жалея,
Не надеясь ,не любя,
Как легко ты бросила меня!

-RF –

Море нелюбви –
Не вода, а лед,
Небо нелюбви –
Прерванный полет,
В нелюбви лесах –
Черная трава
Мне любви найти нужно острова!
Острова любви –
Солнце и песок,
Там ручья звенит
Нежный голосок,
Там растут цветы
Дивной красоты,
Там любовь царит, там лишь я и ты!

Позабыла ,
Обещанья все свои,
Все, что было,
Мы с тобой не сберегли,
Грусть и нежность,
Все растаяло как сон,
Жаль недолгим оказался он.


-RF –


-RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/cb7622ebd71f3c321dd704a8e70a7ecf5d481c76186896.jpg[/IMG]


*Прости…
*


Прости меня, Девочка – 
Виноват я,
Что иногда прихожу во сне,
Склоняюсь я
Над твоею кроватью,
И нежность в воздухе словно снег,

Прости меня , девочка,
За разлуку,
Что не смог от нее уберечь,
За то, что в ночи,
Когда слушаешь вьюгу,
Не обнимаю любимых плеч,

     - RF –

В нежность укутаю – как в одеяло,
Милая верь мне – я прилечу,
Ночи полярой нам будет мало,
Чтоб наверстать все – я так хочу!

Прости, что грусть
Я прогнать не в силах,
От одиночества  пытки спасти,
За то, что не сделал
Тебя счастливой
За то, что не рядом сейчас –прости.

Прости меня, Девочка – 
Виноват я,
Что иногда прихожу во сне,
Склоняюсь я
Над твоею кроватью,
И нежность в воздухе словно снег,

     - RF –
В нежность укутаю – как в одеяло,
Милая верь мне – я прилечу,
Ночи полярой нам будет мало,
Чтоб наверстать все – я так хочу!

     - RF –
В нежность укутаю – как в одеяло,
Милая верь мне – я прилечу,
Ночи полярой нам будет мало,
Чтоб наверстать все – я так хочу!

----------


## Laurita

> В нежность укутаю – как в одеяло,


Красиво... :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/39d18a78d94cae4afa1b95f5ccc1f5795d481c76553632.jpg[/IMG]

_

Друзья!

Всех поздравляю с Новым  2011 годом!
Пусть он будет для вас  счастливым и добрым,принесет радость,новые победы,
благосостояние в ваш дом,здоровье вам и вашим близким и конечно ЛЮБОВЬ!_

----------


## Markovich

*Новогодняя погода в Киеве отличная - небольшой мороз -3-5 градусов и много снега -настоящая зима! Елки на моей даче под Киевом напоминают театральные декорации,но все настоящее! Хочу поделиться этой красотой.

*

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/d101b7ac2d9219fedd8819d3c002a3775d481c76580378.jpg[/IMG] *Дом*


[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/d25b201b55ff6f61a78a0371372165875d481c76580308.jpg[/IMG] *Двор*

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/16098d1e58854148b6c5ef8d673ea9775d481c76580430.jpg[/IMG] *Сосна*


[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/8876637ed29d0ea3b7246c2c0208a38a5d481c76580470.jpg[/IMG] *Морфей*


[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/fcea9ba920a067677d89350169b6a94d5d481c76580512.jpg[/IMG] 
*Елка под балконом
*
[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/49dd8456da1766b111ae42eda9fadb065d481c76580555.jpg[/IMG]  Маленькие елки-дети.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/86e6bbfb45174675d70ee0083f7fc2b55d481c76842468.jpg[/IMG]

Ты идешь с сынишкою - Молодая мама, 
Стройная, красивая - С челкою упрямой 
Брови строгой линией - Губы улыбаются, 
Значит ты счастливая - И мечты сбываются? 
------------ 
Счастливая, счастливая - Мной давно любимая, любимая, 
Я вижу ты счастливая, счастливая - Да только не моя! 


За морями я искал - Счастье в дальних странах, 
А оно, пока летал - Ждать меня устало, 
Только вот не дождалОсь - Счастье, что покинул я, 
Ну почему ты не со мной - Счастливая, счастливая 
------------------------ 
Счастливая, счастливая - Мной давно любимая, любимая, 
Я вижу ты счастливая, счастливая - Да только не моя!



*Композитор и исполнитель Александр Серкутан использовал музыкальную композицию С.Аверьянова и спел песню на мои стихи -Счастливая,счастливая*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/832874/

----------


## LINSLI

> Счастливая, счастливая


Серёга, хорошая песня получилась. Припев песенный..., ложится на слух быстро и поётся...
С наступившим тебя и с Рождеством! 
И на даче у тебя прикольно...здорово!

----------


## Markovich

Привет,Игорь!
Спасибо,что заглянул и похвалил! Рад тебе!
И тебя с Рождеством! Здоровья тебе,удачи и любви!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/5468c03e0d1dcfe14f886e450c53e7e45d481c78045309.jpg[/IMG]


*Мой соавтор композитор-аранжировщик Олег Нерчук (Оренбургская область)
Написал и спел песню на мой "старый" текст Васильки.
*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/839403/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/c8e885396558ab3e0592124f09b20c645d481c78345842.jpg[/IMG]


*Гуси – лебеди.
*


Усталый гусей караван,
Нес ветер, под ним – океан,
Из дальних, из дальних и теплых стран,
Настало им время лететь
Непросто – хотеть – не хотеть
А  гонит инстинкта их плеть
Хоть крылья болят от  ран.

 - RF –
Гуси –лебеди легли на крыло,
Куда, вас опять занесло
Неласково, неласково встретил вас
Край   родной,
Вас ветер попутный принес,
И криком своим вы до слез,
Тревожите, тревожите душу мою

А там, на краю земли
В засадах стрелки залегли,
И дробь небо утреннее прошьет, прошьет
Летели в родные края,
Да только не лаской земля,
Встретит гусей караван,
Чтоб долгий прервать полет

   - RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/600936a0554bdcd5855a453b215fe7d75d481c78823335.jpg[/IMG]



*Исполнитель Александр Серкутан  спел мою песню на музыку композитора Дмитрия Кабанова  Гуси - лебеди -
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/843935/*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/b267c455a61a48c8812db2e982eec5345d481c79494233.jpg[/IMG]

*Судьба*


Ночь прорезал крик,
И на белый свет,
Появился я –
Новый человек,
Звезды россыпью,
Да по небушку,
А судьба моя –
Мне неведома

Дарит судьбы Бог
Людям разные,
Что – кому, а мне
Безобразную,
Под  лохмотьями
Струпья с язвами,
Взять назад молил,
Да напрасно все.

-- RF –
Ах судьба моя, судьба
Невеселая,
Ах судьба моя, судьба                     2 раза
Несчастливая,
Иногда, такая ты горькая,
А порою – несправедливая

Что ж ,раз так – бери,
Ее за руку,
За собой веди,
За лес ,за реку,
В отчий  дом родной,
С нею жить тебе,
О судьбе другой,
Не мечтай теперь

Я судьбу свою,
В родниках отмыл,
Колдовской травой,
Раны вылечил,
Гребнем расчесал
Косы длинные,
В жемчуга одел
Все старинные 

-- RF –
Ах судьба моя, судьба
Невеселая,
Ах судьба моя, судьба                     2 раза
Несчастливая,
Иногда, такая ты горькая,
А порою – несправедливая

Вся в шелках она
Белым лебедем,
А назвать ее –
Лишь царевною,
Зорькой раннею,
Ночкой летнею,
Соловья первой песней,
Весеннею

Мне судьбу корить?
От нее – бежать?
Иль в согласье  жить
И не обижать,
Ведь уйти нельзя,
И не спрятаться
От судьбы своей
Говорят не зря,

-- RF –
Ах судьба моя, судьба
Невеселая,
Ах судьба моя, судьба                     2 раза
Несчастливая,
Иногда, такая ты горькая,
А порою – несправедливая

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/754fbbae21967856b57c50896ff585355d481c79918951.jpg[/IMG]



Далеко – далеко.



1.Где то на краю Земли
За снегами, за метелями,
Я скучаю  за  весной,
Брежу мартами –апрелями,
О подснежниках мечтаю
Сон-цветах мохнатых,
Часто с грустью вспоминаю,
Как их рвал когда то,

 --RF –
Далеко –далеко,
Где купаются в солнце дома,
Далеко – далеко,
Ты на мир из раскрытого смотришь окна,
Где то там,
Ты на старое фото глядишь,
Мне там двадцать всего,
Что ж ты плачешь?
Не стоит ,Малыш.


2.	Первую любовь свою
Словно вишни цвет в апреле,
От морозов на ветру,
Уберечь мы не сумели,
Словно цвета лепестки,
Разбросало нас по свету,
Меня в зиму занесло,
Ну а ты – осталась в лете,



--RF –


--RF –




[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/f300a7aa010e4a8690c45accffc727df5d481c79921960.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/814e66ed58dc9243fab176d96aa2d9f05d481c80120407.jpg[/IMG]

*Сегодня приятный сюрприз от Николая Берлинского на крыльях принесла  Ника-Goluba.

           Николай спел песню на мои стихи Девочка весенняя (демо мы показывали раньше) на великолепную профессиональную аранжировку 
Андрея Берлева* -
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/849957/

----------


## Валерьевна

> Далеко – далеко.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Замечательное "далёко"! Такое близкое к душе..........

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/88a6ae3adf3d1e50aa6a41715b337e0d5d481c80432483.jpg[/IMG]

*Исполнитель Николай Адамов (ВКМ -Ymarist) по моей просьбе спел песню
Осень поиграет,написанную ранее Сергеем Павкиным на мои слова.
По моему ,спел очень хорошо -*




> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/851533/

----------


## Лев

> По моему ,спел очень хорошо


Спето не только хорошо, аранжировка отличная :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f7.********info/org/6aed25eaef790a229acdabf089f1e7ea5d481c80611470.jpg[/IMG]
Олег Щеглов



*Еще одна песня Олега Щеглова на мои слова в его же исполнении -
Прости меня,Девочка -* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/852597/

Прости меня, Девочка – 
Виноват я,
Что иногда прихожу во сне,
Склоняюсь я
Над твоею кроватью,
И нежность в воздухе словно снег,

Прости меня , девочка,
За разлуку,
Что не смог от нее уберечь,
За то, что в ночи,
Когда слушаешь вьюгу,
Не обнимаю любимых плеч,

     - RF –

В нежность укутаю – как в одеяло,
Милая верь мне – я прилечу,
Ночи полярной нам будет мало,
Чтоб наверстать все – я так хочу!

Прости, что грусть
Я прогнать не в силах,
От одиночества  пытки спасти,
За то, что не сделал
Тебя счастливой
За то, что не рядом сейчас –прости.

Прости меня, Девочка – 
Виноват я,
Что иногда прихожу во сне,
Склоняюсь я
Над твоею кроватью,
И нежность в воздухе словно снег,

     - RF –
В нежность укутаю – как в одеяло,
Милая верь мне – я прилечу,
Ночи полярной нам будет мало,
Чтоб наверстать все – я так хочу!

     - RF –
В нежность укутаю – как в одеяло,
Милая верь мне – я прилечу,
Ночи полярной нам будет мало,
Чтоб наверстать все – я так хочу!

----------


## Markovich

*Предлагаю посмотреть клип к песне ПИТЕР .
исполняет Анатолий Кенсаринов,музыка Сергея Гончарова,слова 
Markovicha.*

----------


## Skadi

_Серёжа.......давненько не была у тебя - так получилось.......но, зайдя, прибалде-е-е-е-ла-а-а.......прости за это слово, но именно оно отражает моё настроение сейчас! Серёж, спасибо! 
Душой отдыхаешь у тебя_

----------


## Markovich

Оля,здравствуй! 
Рад тебе,спасибо,что проведала и хвалишь.
Заглядывай.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/0b974611aca2817ad6bfb3d0930bf4525d481c81288031.jpg[/IMG]

*Та – красивая,умная.*

Много женщин есть умных
И немало красивых,
Но в одной это встретишь,
Не часто, порой
Ну а если и добрая,
Только вот не счастливая –
На одну станет больше
В мире бывшей женой,

Ты беги от нее,
Не напиться с лица ее,
А палаты ума –
В них тебе не прожить,
Доброта пустит по миру,
И не хватит дворцов ей,
Счастье – капля за каплею,
Как вода убежит.

   -- RF –
Счастье трудно как золото,
На Земле отыскать,
Счастье также, как золото
Может сделать богатым,
Счастье нужно по серым глазам угадать,
Его нужно узнать по застенчивым взглядам
Счастье нужно по серым глазам угадать
Его нужно узнать по застенчивым взглядам

Только поздно опомнился,
Не сбежать, не уйти,
В сердце ты у меня,
Ты – красивая, умная,
И готов я пол -мира,
Для тебя обойти,
Я найду твое счастье,
Лишь бы брови не хмурила,

Шелохнуться боюсь,
Чтобы вдруг – не спугнуть,
Счастье, что притаилось,
У меня на груди,
Та красивая, умная
Мне звездою упала на грудь,
И счастливою стала,
Счастьем щедро меня наградив

        -- RF –

----------


## Markovich

*Лучшую половину форума - наших красавиц,наших умниц, наших поэтесс и певиц,музыкантов и просто очаровательных женщин - с 8 марта! Пусть весеннее настроение не покидает вас весь год!
*

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/c0cd99b712919717ec1a9557c68d16d65d481c82107874.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/b0f6d465b771f1b0c8b2b2425da051cb5d481c82528004.jpg[/IMG]


*Холодная.*



Небо хриплое и с насморком,
Что ж ,с простудою весна,
И на сердце тоже пасмурно,
Неуютно у меня,
Март нас солнышком не балует,
Жарких дней нам не сулит,
Снег лежит, водою талою,
По асфальту – не бежит.

Замороженною рыбою,
Спит уставшая душа,
Я любовь наверно выдумал,
За двоих – один решал,
Та любовь, как солнце зимнее,
Не согреет, не спасет,
Быть любовь должна взаимною,
А иначе, все не в счет.

          -- RF –

Холодная, холодная,
Ты от любви – свободная,
От жарких снов свободная,
От мыслей обо мне,
А мне весной неласковой,
Любви своей не праздновать,
С надеждами напрасными,
Лишь думать о тебе.

А иначе, лишь название,
Как холодный месяц март,
Отчего и сам не знаю,
Я весне совсем не рад,
Не цвести душе как веточке
Без любви – как без тепла,
И на сердце злая, вечная,
Продолжается зима.

Ну а ты, моя холодная,
Равнодушием не щадишь,
Взгляды все мои голодные,
Ты заметить не спешишь,
И не гонишь и не жалуешь,
Не зовешь, не оттолкнешь,
Хоть красивая ты самая,
Да ключа не подберешь

          -- RF –

          -- RF –

----------


## Markovich

*Нова песня спетая Анатолием Кенсариновым (композитор -Руслан Серов,слова Markovich) -"А что потом?" -*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/866493/


*И еще одна новая песня на Афганскую тему  Олега Нерчука на мои слова в его исполнении  "Вертушки - как ангелы"* 


-  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/866522/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/5a901758682571f807031fa3da07f4cd5d481c83976094.jpg[/IMG]



*Золото развеется.
*



Под холодным ветром
         Тополь стройный гнется,
                            Над моей бедою,
                               Плачет иль смеется?
И березы – сестры,
         Вторят с ближних просек,
                Шепчут всем, что милый,
                              Не женился – бросил.

Что нашел другую,
         Краше и желанней,
                Может и не краше,
                           Да сундук с приданым,
Серебром и златом,
         До верху наполнен,
                За богатством этим,
                            Обо мне – не вспомнит.

                       -- RF –
Что судьбой подарено
Научись ценить,
И любовью посланной,
Небом дорожить,
Золото развеется,
Канет серебро,
А с любовью – верностью,
Счастье – заодно.

Поцелуев жарких
         Не припомнит даже,
                 А молва людская – 
                       На воротах – сажей!
Глаз поднять не смею,
         За калитку выйти,
                Злые рты чужие,
                       На замок закрыть бы.

Говорят – с другою,
         Ласков да не весел,         
                 Что ж ты , мой хороший,
                                  Голову повесил?
И не рад богатству,
         Золото не тешит,
                  Без любви – другая,
                                  Душу не утешит.

                        -- RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/b0f9ca9f2b32dde839f0be71f9a36c0f5d481c84246009.jpg[/IMG]

*Я бил парней.*
(шансон - блатняк)
   (музыкальное решение – в стиле В. Высоцкого)




Я бил парней подряд, своих – чужих,
Всех, кто тебя погладит нежным взглядом,
Однажды ты – хозяйка снов моих,
Сказала «Знаешь, этого – не надо.»,

Стоял он смело у твоих дверей,
Раз ты просила – что ему бояться,
Курил с тоскою я в кругу своих друзей,
И только мог лишь криво улыбаться,

А он наглел, тебя обняв при всех,
Зарвался он, предел переступая,
Звучал издевкою его победный смех,
К развязке мирной ,путь перекрывая,

Быть может это я б еще стерпел,
Ведь ты просила, ведь ты просила,
Но целовал тебя он – будто песню пел,
И моего терпенья не хватило.

Играла ты, хоть крикнула – «Не трожь!»,
Тебе приятно, тебе приятно,
Ведь знала  - если вытащил я нож,
Не спрячу просто так его обратно!

В больницу ты приносишь апельсины,
Меня ж везет столыпинский вагон,
В страну лесную – на краю России,
Но я как прежде – за тебя в огонь!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/ac5e7779da3aa57ef32dfb3094df8c335d481c84598515.jpg[/IMG]



*Спой,цыганка.
*




Давай тебе, цыганка  - погадаю,
Ты руку мне  не золоти,
От золота куда бежать не знаю,
Бежать куда не знаю, чтоб  любовь найти?

Мне протяни ладонь, я денег не возьму,
Тебе плохого я не нагадаю,
Поверь, не враг я счастью твоему,
Любима будешь – по руке читаю,

    -- RF –
Спой ,цыганка песню мне,
                         Струны не жалей,
Песню спой, чтоб сердцу стало легче,
Да сыграй веселую,
                          Душу мне согрей,
Пусть больную душу песня лечит.

Да помоги и мне любовь найти,
Давно ищу, но все никак не встречу,
Гитарою своей мне сердце разбуди,
Веселой песней – от веселых легче,

Да что ж ты грустную поешь, ужель на зло?
Ведь грустными ты сердце рвешь, тревожишь,
Поверь, кому в любви не повезло,
Ни грустной, ни веселой – не поможешь,

    -- RF –
Спой ,цыганка песню мне,
                         Струны не жалей,
Песню спой, чтоб сердцу стало легче,
Да сыграй веселую,
                          Душу мне согрей,
Пусть больную душу песня лечит.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/0b16b255fd589e57faa3bbb7fcadde045d481c84875291.jpg[/IMG]


*Александр Серкутан спел новую песню Сергея Павкина на мои слова СУДЬБА -*

            -  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/874320/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/c200b0fca1503c04d97779a31fa96e425d481c84924736.jpg[/IMG]



*Костерок.*


Снег сечет, с лица сдирая кожу,
Ветер слезы выдавит из глаз,
Белый саван –первая пороша,
В лунном свете льдинки – как алмаз,

Кто ходил дорогами степными,
И топтал лесных тропинок мох,
Те, кого мочили ливни проливные,
Знает – друг согреет костерок

         -- RF –
А я колесико крутну зажигалочки,
Задымят – дымят сухие прутья – палочки,
Огонек разожгу – враз согреемся,
На него , как на Бога надеемся
Костерок ты мой, костерок,
Держим путь на запад, на восток,
Крепким чаем напоишь,
Ты уюта островок,
Мне тепло, а ты сгораешь костерок.

А усталость давит тяжким грузом,
И с утра – ни маковки во рту,
Хоть никто не звал ни разу – трусом,
К ночи страшно мне не выбраться к костру.

Согревают у костра не только руки,
Он не только телу первый друг,
Люди сотни лет, пройдя сквозь муки,
Души чтоб согреть – смыкают круг.


         -- RF –
А я колесико крутну зажигалочки,
Задымят – дымят сухие прутья – палочки,
Огонек разожгу – враз согреемся,
На него , как на Бога надеемся
Костерок ты мой, костерок,
Держим путь на запад, на восток,
Крепким чаем напоишь,
Ты уюта островок,
Мне тепло, а ты сгораешь костерок.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/bbd2d64d7a8223dd4bd6b126b522b8695d481c85366312.jpg[/IMG]

*СЕРГЕЙ САФРОНОВ
*
*Певец Сергей Сафронов спел песню композитора Сергея Павкина на мои слова - СУДЬБА.*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/876413/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/abc4e9e2e5882560717134a1489c85665d481c85396049.jpg[/IMG]

*На прилавках продавцов дисков появился альбом -сборник шансона 2010 г.
 в который вошла моя песня Гоькое вино.

  исполняет группа Крылья,музыка П.Ладатко,сл.Markovich*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/746089/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/cc2bc7e35769908269229de50d8b98ab5d481c85821640.jpg[/IMG]

*композитор Олег Щеглов*

*Представляю две новые  песни-демо композитора Олега Щеглова на мои слова*

*Здрасьте* 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/878728/

*Чайка-душа*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/878729/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/522527338aa90961ba73aec880cd25505d481c85874762.jpg[/IMG]

*Еще одна новая песня Олега Щеглова на мои стихи - Спой цыганка.
*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/878866/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/16c906ae10c6afe8b7e7ebe281e2c67c5d481c86914128.jpg[/IMG]


* Разлучница.
*


Холостяков немного уж осталось
Парней женатых –просто пруд пруди,
Женатого не замечать пыталась,
Да только вот - не вырву из груди,

Прости подруга, что судьбу твою ,
Сломать могу, но я не виновата,
Прости, что мужа твоего люблю,
Прости, что взглядом  он ласкает воровато,

        - RF –
Разлучница, я слышу за спиной,
Разлучницей -  назначена судьбой,
Порвется с нею, со мной получится,
Разлучница - меня зовут, разлучница!

Другого ты себе еще найдешь,
А этот мой, пускай кольцо на пальце,
Поверь мне, сердце не обманешь, не соврешь,
Перед собою – трудно притворяться!

Прости ,подруга, ты мне как сестра.
Но я с любовью справиться не в силах,
Хранила ты свой порох у костра,
А я любви костер своей  не загасила.

        - RF –
Разлучница, я слышу за спиной,
Разлучницей -  назначена судьбой,
Порвется с нею, со мной получится,
Разлучница - меня зовут, разлучница!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/0ca78b0afa673b8f2da64835c3a3c32d5d481c86938874.jpg[/IMG]

*Любимые не виноваты.*


Не верил, не боялся, не просил,
А топи комариные месил,
Спал на морозе, о друзьях не голосил,
Дойти которым – не хватило сил,

А тех, кто предал ,кто сломался –не прощал,
Мой лился пот, хотя мороз трещал,
И бил озноб, хотя была жара,
Но ничего не происходит в жизни  зря,

Черствеет сердце от предательств и обид,
Но от измен – по прежнему болит,
В сухих глазах не остается слез,
В душе я твой, как прежде – верный пес,

                - RF –
Не бросайте любимых одних,
И на верность проверок не надо,
Ведь любимые не виноваты,
Ведь любимые не виноваты,
Что куда то уходим от них

Способны люди изменять, у псов – иначе,
Собачья верность больше жизни значит,
Ты не моя теперь, мне это не понять,
Ты не моя, я не могу тебя обнять,

Ты рядом, ты все та же, но чужая,
Умом – не сердцем это понимаю,
Я помню родинки твои все до одной,
Как ты смогла чужою стать женой?

Соперник мой – за что же мне такой?
Порхающий, балованный судьбой,
Ни голодал он и не резал вен,
Жил припеваючи, не ведая проблем.

Любовь твоя теперь его хранит,
Судьба сама не знает, что творит,
Он не поймет, не побледнеет, задрожав,
Что долго так ходил по лезвию ножа.

                - RF –
Не бросайте любимых одних,
И на верность проверок не надо,
Ведь любимые не виноваты,
Ведь любимые не виноваты,
Что куда то уходим от них

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/a8f2507c350a180989ffb00c746b5f095d481c87163894.jpg[/IMG]

*Толя Кенсаринов и Я на Оболонской набережной рядом с мои домом в Киеве. 4 мая 2011 г.(Почти что - встреча на Эльбе)*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/cacd0069498e1bdf1317cbc488928e0f5d481c87343254.jpg[/IMG]

*Успокой мою печаль.
*
Ветры злые задуют,
Черной бурей грозя,
Заплываю за буй я,
Хоть и знаю –Нельзя!
Хлещет порванный парус,
Страх сменяет восторг,
Ведь любовь – это буря,
Раз сильнее во сто!

Я с огнем не играю,
А все больше – борюсь,
Лижет он, обжигает,
Только я не боюсь,
Ты – как пламя ,стеною
Окружаешь меня,
Не костер ты, что греет,
А сжигает, маня

             -- RF –
Успокой мою печаль,
В бурном море не качай,
Ты согрей меня теплом,
А не жги огнем,
Я любви ищу попроще,
Соловья , чтоб слушать в роще,
И росою чтоб умыться,
Мне любовь такая сниться,
Успокой мою печаль,
В бурном море не качай,
Ты согрей меня теплом,
А не жги огнем,

Глубина ты морская,
Что все тайны хранит,
С виду – будто простая,
Но глаза – как магнит,
Губы пухлые –море,
Наслажденья сулят,
Только  счастье и горе,
Часто рядышком спят,

Разбужу свое счастье,
Ну а горе – пусть спит,
Напои меня страстью,
Той, что взгляд твой сулит,
Ветерком станет буря,
Чай согреет огонь,
Море ласковым будет,
Без потерь и погонь.

             -- RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/ef37cbdd7d12f5eaefb27c6502f2a5345d481c87873153.jpg[/IMG]

*Кобальт синих глаз.
*



Я не помню  в какой стране,
        И у моря не помню какого,
                   Удивлялся глаз синеве,
                         И искал –подойти повод,
Кто лепит красивых таких,
            На ангелах руку набив,
                         В вены вливает им,
                              Вместо крови – песни мотив,

          - RF –

Кобальт синих глаз,
Светлых пух волос,
Целый мир для нас,
Как букет из роз,
Небо для тебя,
Море с чайками,
Значит встретились,
Не случайно мы.


Бирюзу он берет – для глаз,
        Жемчугов белизну – зубам,
              Земляничным губам отдаст,
                     Негу всю  - для ночных забав,

Виноградной гибкость лозы,
           Он поставит на каблучки,
                 Создавая живой призыв,
                       Для любви –идеальный почти


          - RF –

Кобальт синих глаз,
Светлых пух волос,
Целый мир для нас,
Как букет из роз,
Небо для тебя,
Море с чайками,
Значит встретились,
Не случайно мы.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/8d817f9c2756e43620f60ab323991d695d481c88061977.jpg[/IMG]

_Новая песня "Костерок" написанная и спетая композитором Олегом Нерчуком на мои слова_

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/887579/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/d62fb829f6298bf02fa3b0bbd65ece155d481c89530512.jpg[/IMG]

*Русская гармошка
*

Расскажи, гармошка
Старая подруга,
Что вдруг за окошком,
Плачет злая вьюга,

О моей судьбе ли?
О моей печали?
Эх, давно веселые 
Песни не звучали!

Растяну тальянку,
Кнопочки с басами-
Почему то грустными,
Плачут голосами,

 -- RF –
Ты играй, гармошка русская,
Пусть в диковинку ты здесь,
Не немецкая – французская,
А рязанская, как есть,
Расскажи про край березовый,
Про малиновый закат,
Про девчонку в платье розовом,
Не вернуть того назад

Плясовую не сыграть,
Кто ж за то в ответе,
Что грустит зимой душа,
Об ушедшем лете

О любви, что не сбылась,
Раскололась звонко,
А дорожка увела,
Из родной сторонки,

Сыто жить в чужом краю,
Да душа томится,
Вот с тальянкой нам вдвоем,
Ночью и не спится

 -- RF –

----------


## oskar_65

Привет, Сергей, давно не виделись!
Тебя можно поздравить - твои тексты, видимо, нарасхват.. так держать!
если позволишь, один совет, постарайся избегать слова "тот" "того" и т.п.




> Не вернуть того назад


по мне это самый жуткий паразит в стихах.. его вставляют обычно когда не хватает слога в строчке... уверен, если подумать, можно всегда найти замену.
не взыщи, я от души.

----------


## Markovich

Приветствую,Oskar!
Спасибо,что заглянул и за совет.Над "того" -подумаю,чем заменить,тут ты прав.
А тексты мои не особо "нарасхват",не в той степени,как хотелось бы.Песен за это время написалось много,немало уже и с музыкой,да только пылятся они "в столе",либо поются в ресторанах.Твои стихи читаю регулярно.Нравятся своей искренностью.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/9c1f80eb9d4769a8fb021cee8596e82d5d481c89607019.jpg[/IMG]


*  Глухарь.*


Спит в чужой порой квартире,
Иногда одет в мундире,
Ни военный, ни гражданский,
Прокурорский оперок,
Не ухожен, не накормлен,
И в душе, не мент он, в корне,
В неплохой спортивной форме,
Наш Серега Глухарек

Много лет в прокуратуре,
На своей узнал он шкуре,
Что закон легко нарушить,
И неверный сделать шаг,
А потом – исправить трудно,
Даже если нету трупа,
Даже если хочет друга,
Сам Серега выручать.

-- RF –
Глухарев, Глухарь, Серега
Все твердят – таких, мол много,
Лысых, с доброю улыбкой,
И с широкою душой,
Все же ты – один на свете,
Может кто и не заметил,
Ты один такой , Серега,
Ты один такой, Глухарь

Что упало, то поднимем,
У плохих людей  отнимем,
А хорошим, а хорошим,
И помочь не грех,
С непонятливым – поспорим,
Мы в глаза ему посмотрим,
И поймет он, и  поймет он,
Убедить сумеем всех

Деньги, кто же их не любит,
Кто то жизнь за деньги губит,
Только есть такие вещи,
Что значительно важней,
Честь простая офицера,
Как поется – «под прицелом»
Да друзей взгляд с укоризной,
Ты про это не забудь.

-- RF --

----------


## oskar_65

> пылятся они "в столе",либо поются в ресторанах


Ну не всё сразу.. многие наши звёзды начинали в ресторанах

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/eb6fc67fa26d7c52232b671dac126c615d481c89774903.jpg[/IMG]


*Мальчики - красавчики*



Спозаранку  было, встав, 
Думал – где гуляем?
Карусели жизнь неслась,
Дни не разглядеть,
И казался сентябрь,
Мне цветущим маем,
Было все, лишь стоило
Только захотеть,

Тридцать лет – не вопрос,
Ты мужик, не мальчик,
Сороковник  - на порог,
Тоже можно жить,
А полтинник для меня,
В сердце – как кинжальчик,
Мальчиком – красавчиком,
Больше мне не быть!

         -- RF –
Мальчики – красавчики,
Что случилось с вами?
У мальчиков – красавчиков,
Прядь седых волос,
Мальчики – красавчики,
Видите вы сами,
Не до смеха теперь,
Не было бы слез.

Руки – ноги целы,
Голова на месте,
И силенки пока,
Мне не занимать,
Только пусто на душе,
А с душою вместе,
Холодна и пуста
И моя кровать,

Длинноногих искал,
С красотою броской,
А моя любовь меня
Так и не нашла,
Думал жизнь проживу,
Весело и просто,
Да мальчиков – красавчиков
Молодость ушла.

         -- RF --

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/2263f47be814c83d6a3b3d0977b18abb5d481c90375113.jpg[/IMG]


*Унесет нас ветром.*

Город раскаленный,
Солнцем утомленный,
Под ногами мягкий,
От жары – асфальт,
Ждут прохлады клены,
И газон зеленый,
Ну и я, понятно,
От жары устал

Я куплю билеты,
В рай с названьем «Лето»,
Там  прохлада с моря,
Да морской песок,
Чайки  там  на скалах,
И волна ласкает,
Нежно гладит волосы,
Свежий   ветерок,

         -- RF --

Лето, лето, лето,
Будет песней  – спето,
Убегу я в лето,
От Осени с Весной,
Лето, лето, лето,
Пляж безлюдный где –то,
Море тихо плещется,
Лишь для нас с тобой,

Унесет нас ветром,
В край, где думать вредно,
Где любовь – на завтрак,
Ужин и обед,
Где не строят планы,
Где растут бананы,
И  не нужно спрашивать –
Любишь или нет.

Офисов прохлада,
И фонтанов брызги,
Не заманит город,
Нас с тобой назад,
Здесь под южным небом,
Звезды очень близко,
Загадал желанье,
Я под звездопад

      -- RF --

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/4b0727e0c21bd2d2ce09296d93937bac5d481c90541758.jpg[/IMG]

*Тулуз Лотрек.*




Тулуз  Лотрек, Тулуз Лотрек,
Люблю твоих я балерин
Я как и ты, Тулуз Лотрек
Всегда один, всегда один

Я в ложе театра, как и ты,
Любуюсь белым лебедем,
Он умирает, якобы,
Но для меня – непобедим,

--RF –

А лебеди, как ангелы,
Раскинув крылья белые,
Растают в небе утреннем,
Что на земле вы делали?

Чарует грацией своей
Божественная женщина,
Она из стаи лебедей,
Во взглядах зала плещется,

Забыли все про боль  и труд,
Лишь красота и музыка,
По сцене лебеди плывут,
Как мысли чьи то грустные,

--RF –

На пуантах лебедь – выше стен,
Вот- вот  взлетит над залом он,
Как вздох души, но на холсте,
Рисуешь ты усталого

Тулуз  Лотрек, Тулуз Лотрек,
Люблю твоих я балерин
Я  как и ты, Тулуз Лотрек
Всегда один, всегда один

--RF –





[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/ce19fb80062cdfbefb7e6df8b78e39645d481c90540488.jpg[/IMG]

*Анри Дэ Тулуз Лотрек*

----------


## Витка

> *Золото развеется.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Под холодным ветром
>          Тополь стройный гнется,
>                             Над моей бедою,
>                                Плачет иль смеется?
> ...


Замечательный текст для песни!!!! Понравился очень!

----------


## Markovich

Вита,спасибо! Сюда бы мелодию,похожую на ту польскую,на слова Лили,что ты спела дуэтом.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/93d3cdd3599a4ea567f89537085656ca5d481c91680545.jpg[/IMG]


*Шелестит  трава  тихо – ласково.*




Ты любила своих папу с маменькой,
Край родной, где на свет родилась,
Стариков на знакомой завалинке,
Да дорогу, что осенью -  в грязь,

Домик низкий с резными окошками,
Старый клен у родного крыльца,
Да скамью с доброй ласковой кошкою,
Что мурлычет, коснувшись лица

            -- RF –
А любовь бывает бурею,
Так, чтоб  жить или не жить,
То веселою, то хмурою,
То смеяться – то тужить,
Счастьем сердце вдруг наполнится,
На край света уведет,
Только счастье, так уж водится,
Горе за руку ведет,
Раскалят сердечко до красна,
Да – студеною водой,
Станет твердым сердце попросту,
Словно камень неживой.

Шелестит трава тихо – ласково,
А за окнами (стоит) месяц – май,
Станет жизнь твоя доброю  сказкою,
Только дай мне полюбить себя, дай,

Не   гони ты  бровями сердитыми,
И насмешкой  ты злой – не гони,
Расскажу я словами забытыми,
О большой , незнакомой любви


          -- RF –

Шелестит трава тихо – ласково,
А за окнами (стоит) месяц – май,
Станет жизнь твоя доброю  сказкою,
Только дай мне полюбить себя, дай,

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/820bcb8d368550a490b76ace911c41a35d481c91751605.jpg[/IMG]


*А что тут говорить?*


Трепещет огонек свечи
            От нашего дыханья,
С тобою мы молчим,
             А что тут говорить?
Мы рядом, но как космос,
             Меж нами – расстояние,
Любовь со свечкой вместе,
             Сегодня догорит.

Вино рубином в наших,
              Бокалах отливает,
Полыни горький привкус,
              Ничем не заглушить,
Любовь – как все живое,
              Бывает – умирает,
Любовь – как все живое,
             Так трудно воскресить.

                -- RF –
Жива любовь, пока в крови огонь!
    Пока безумством мысли будоражит,
         Уходит не прощаясь, никому не скажет,
            Лишь намекнув, не обожжет пожатием ладонь,
            Лишь намекнув, не обожжет пожатием ладонь,

Не стоит слезы лить,
              Над тем, что не вернуть,
Проигрывать красиво,
              Нам нужно научиться,
Родиться суждено,
              Любви когда-нибудь,
Ей также догореть,
              Когда-нибудь случится,

Узнаем мы о том,
              По отведенным взглядам,
По голосам узнаем,
              Что дрогнут невпопад,
Что догорит любовь,
               Печалиться не надо,
Бывает, что и звезды,
               Сгорают в звездопад.

                -- RF --

----------


## Markovich

*Друзья!

Давно не выставлял на этом форуме готовые песни ,написанные композиторами и спетые за последнее время.(выставлял в Моем Мире).
Предлагаю вашему вниманию :

*

*Костерок* – исп. А.Кенсаринов,муз.О.Нерчук,сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/902872/


*Давай тебе,цыганка,погадаю*. исп. и муз. О.Щеглов,сл.Markovich              
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/878866/


*Чайка-душа*  исп. и муз.О.Щеглов ,сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/878729/

*Здрасьте!* исп. и муз. О.Щеглов,сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/878728/


*Кобальт синих глаз*. Исп. И муз. О.Нерчук, сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/902900/

*Кобальт синих глаз*. Исп. Н.Адамов,муз. О.Нерчук, сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/902904/

*Кобальт синих глаз* исп. И муз. О.Щеглов,сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/902892/

*Гармошка русская* , исп. и муз.О.Щеглов,сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/902917/

*Разлучница* , муз. и исполн. О.Щеглов,сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/889418/

*Любовь разделим пополам (демо)*,исп.Н.Адамов,муз. В.Матвийчук,
                                                                                         сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/902912/

*Ой край поля (укр.)*,исп. и муз.ансамбль Ватутино,сл.Markovich
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/902930/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/8cefb07c286e21c89ed8dee164b83e585d481c93064848.jpg[/IMG]


* Скучаю во сне.*



Бежал куда то без оглядки,
И день и ночь, и день и ночь,
Листы рвал будто из тетрадки ,
Из жизни – прочь, из жизни – прочь,
Но память все же отпечатки,
Как боль застывшую хранит,
Не за семью, увы, печатями,
И ночью словно зуб болит,
А доктор Время – неумелый,
Никак лекарства не найдет,
Глаза закрою –сон мой первый,
Как наказание придет,
Она. Она. Глаза печальные.
С немым вопросом – Почему?
А вы когда –ни будь скучали  ,
Во сне по счастью своему?

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f8.********info/org/a83075571ffaa270abc9a5384ad1a15b5d481c93065143.jpg[/IMG]


*Придумали осень.*


Осиновый листок,
Один из тех последних,
Сорвав холодный ветер,
Швырнул куда то ввысь,
Сорвал, ну так и что ж,
За то он не в ответе,
Что наши все мечты,
О счастье не сбылись.

Что осень не сдержала,
Все лета обещания,
Ее винить не стоит,
И в чем то упрекать,
Придумали ведь осень,
С дождем – для расставания,
Придумали ее,
Что б птицам улетать.

           --RF –
Усталый летает листок,
По небу не Запад – Восток,
Бросает его ,
На Север – на Юг.
Не знает –куда занесет,
Не верит, что вдруг повезет,
И коснется, коснется он чьих то рук.

Заплачет с нами осень,
Дождями проливными,
Ты не поймешь – то слезы,
Иль капельки дождя,
Ты не поймешь так сразу,
Что стали мы чужими,
И что вернуть назад все,
Теперь уже нельзя.

И паутинки в небе,
Пускай нас не обманут,
Ведь это лето – Бабье,
Короткое как сон,
И наши обещания,
С дождями в Лету канут,
Забудем сена запах,
Кузнечиков трезвон.

           --RF –

----------


## Kliakca

> Бежал куда то без оглядки,
> И день и ночь, и день и ночь,
> Листы рвал будто из тетрадки ,
> Из жизни – прочь, из жизни – прочь,
> Но память все же отпечатки,
> Как боль застывшую хранит,
> Не за семью, увы, печатями,
> И ночью словно зуб болит,
> А доктор Время – неумелый,
> ...


Просто красиво! :Smile3:

----------


## goluba

Сережа, как всегда класно

----------


## Markovich

*Представляю новые песни на мои стихи -
*


*Олег Нерчук - На Арбате -* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/922273/

*Олег Щеглов  - Унесет нас ветром -* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/922270/

*Олег Щеглов-Подарила матушка  -* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/922271/

----------


## Markovich

*Наш  (ВКМ-ский) композитор-исполнитель Сергей Павкин подарил своему земляку Иосифу Давыдовичу Кобзону свою авторскую песню Судьба на мои стихи и при этом прекрасно ее спел.
*

----------


## tamara rabe

Так хочется читать Ваши свежие стихи, а меня почему-то с 74 страницы выбрасывает снова на первую... Жаль.

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо,Тамара,что заглядываете - рад Вам! Странно,что у Вас не получается перемещаться по страницам - я попробовал нажимать на голубые цифры вверху страницы и попадаю на любую страницу без проблем.Стихов,к сожалению,в последнее время почти не пишу -больше тексты песен,чем,считаю,испортил себе стиль - ну да что делать.Последние тексты можно прочесть в моих блогах - http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/markovichkiev/.

----------


## Витка

> Вита,спасибо! Сюда бы мелодию,похожую на ту польскую,на слова Лили,что ты спела дуэтом.


* 
Учту ваши пожелания, сэр! ;)
А пока что с пылу-жару. Спасибо большущее за аранжировку Audrus - Андрею!!!
И сегодня у другого Серёжи - DARYUS мы её записали и свели, буквально час назад.
Хотя, песня была написана уже год или полтора назад, как ты помнишь, наверное...

ССЫЛКА - КАК СКАЗАТЬ О ЛЮБВИ? (муз.В.Полинская, сл. С.Глобенко)

вступление
1. Исчезли звёздочки на небе утреннем
За речкой розовым стал небосвод,
А я любимого себе наметила,
Да только он того всё не поймёт

2. Как рассказать ему, что сердце девичье
Полно страданием от той любви,
Сказать хотела я сегодня вечером,
Гармошка звонкая, мне помоги!

короткий проигрыш или сбивка
3. Я платье новое с утра примерила,
Да ленту алую в косу вплела,
В любовь счастливую сама поверила,
А о любви сказать – слов не нашла

короткий проигрыш или сбивка + модуляция
4. Садится солнышко за дальней рощею
Совсем уж спрячется оно вот-вот,
А я любимого себе наметила,
Да только он того всё не поймёт…

АВТОРСКИЕ ПРАВА:
муз.Виктория Полинская, сл. Сергей Глобенко,
аранжировка - Андрей Берлев,
Запись и сведение DARYUS - Сергей Былинский-Киселёв*

----------


## Витка

> Так хочется читать Ваши свежие стихи, а меня почему-то с 74 страницы выбрасывает снова на первую... Жаль.


Это происходит потому, что когда-то Серёжа удалил что-то. У меня тоже самое, поэтому я нажимаю маленький треугольничек рядом  с надписью страница ... из ... и ввожу туда номер предпоследней страницы - тогда всё ок. Надеюсь, у вас тоже получится!

----------


## Markovich

Вита,спасибо за замечательную песню - слушаю с наслаждением!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/d407a0e23482d6c3e535a961f6db937a5d481c97554502.jpg[/IMG]

*Представляю новую песню композитора Олега Пампущенко (Москва) на мой стих,спетую Николаем Адамовым - Вино цвета вишни*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/925091/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/fb63cad8664437eac485b913bbd52e9d5d481c97574880.jpg[/IMG]

*Моя последняя любовь – Осень.
*


Моя последняя любовь
Осень,
За все, что было до нее,
Спросит,
Весну и лето не простит,
Вспомнит,
Тоской и скукой душу мне,
Тронет,

Протяжным криком журавлей,
В небе,
Мечтой о странах жарких, где -
Не был,
Листвой опавшей – что была 
Кроной,
В тиши ночной души струну
Тронет

-- RF –
Я бороться с Осенью не стану,
Для борьбы мне не хватает сил,
Словно тополь без листвы усталый,
Лето – будто день один прожил,
С теплым ветром ласково играя,
Я грозою летней был умыт,
Только летом часто забываем,
Что оно свечою догорит ,

Осколки неба Осень бросит
В лужи,
Скажи зачем тебе я, Осень
Нужен,
Мне одиночество делить с тобой
Проще,
Ногами золото твоей топтать
Рощи,

Раскрою зонт, пойду бродить,
Парком,
Еще вчера стоял там день ,
Жаркий,
Ну а сегодня, где был птиц,
Гомон,
Как я – один, без листьев тополь,
Голый,

           -- RF --

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/21c870e49c101f646b95df85357304205d481c98784006.jpg[/IMG]

*Анатолий Кенсаринов спел песню Олега Пампущенко "Я выпил лето" на мои слова -*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/931348/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/0d5ab4c303ec1c4ea16b149e236d38275d481c99215563.jpg[/IMG]



_Во сне летаю._

Ночь опустит веки,
Сев на край постели,
Ночь забыть заставит ,
Все невзгоды дня,
Снам ее как сказкам,
Я по детски верю,
Крылья ночь подарит,
В сон возьмет меня,

Я во сне летаю,
Низко над землею,
А порой взлетаю,
Прямо к облакам,
Крылья ловят ветер,
Беды забываю,
И наверно счастлив,
Я не здесь, а там.

   -- RF –
Я знаю – лучшие из нас родились с крыльями,
Но ангелам наскучил мир земной,
Расправив крылья , стал бы я счастливым,
А падать с неба, так – сгоревшею звездой.

Наступает утро,
И уходит сказка,
День свои заботы,
Мне кладет на стол,
Я опять – без крыльев,
И окончен праздник,
Больше – не волшебник,
Человек простой,

Если в снах  летаю,
Значит тело помнит,
Значит  - были крылья,
За спиной у нас,
В небо, а не в землю,
Мы пустили корни,
Чайкой быть хотелось,
Каждому хоть раз.


-- RF --

----------


## Лев

> Моя последняя любовь – Осень.


вот ещё один стих песней стал:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/935258/

----------


## Markovich

Лев,спасибо!Вышло здоровски!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/b1ae641151ffc14eef10918271cdcbae5d481c100298375.jpg[/IMG]


*Новая песня композитора Олега Пампущенко в исполнении Анатолия Кенсаринова -А что потом?*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/937062/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/6491eb6818ed66cd5c04636155a6be6e5d481c100503205.jpg[/IMG]

*Новая песня Олега Пампущенко на мои стихи в исполнении Анатолия Кенсаринова - Старый сад*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/937911/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/310c36506ba74b729f20362ac02408ad5d481c100504798.jpg[/IMG]

* Настенька.
*


Одни в кабак спешат –
               Поесть горячего,
Другие просто –
               С понтом посидеть,
Пьют бизнесмены там,
               И пьют карманщики,
А я туда хожу –
               Шансон попеть,

Однажды вечером,
               В том теплом августе,
В костюме белом –
               Красив как Бог,
Я в наш кабак спешил,
               Что встречу Настеньку,
Тогда как будто я,
                Предвидеть мог,

                -- RF –

Настенька!  Проснусь и вижу тебя,  Настенька!
Настенька – официантка в кабаке.
Настенька, была тогда такой ты  ласковой,
Осталась Настенька,  наколкой  на моей руке!

Ты в зал впорхнула
                      Бабочкою яркою,
И шум кабацкий 
                      Как то поутих,
Ты показалась мне
                      Судьбы моей подарком,
И не боялся
                       Красоты я паутин



Ты, Настя  жизнь мою  прожгла
                                     Как молния,
И так же быстро
                            Дальше понеслась,
Не думала,
            что делаешь мне больно ты,
Такою, Настя,
                           Ты уж родилась


                -- RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/fd220bd7f8aa38cc28caeff7ff15d7985d481b101011007.jpg[/IMG]

*Кто умер -тот ошибся.
*


Кто выжил -тот и прав, 
кто умер — тот ошибся,
Зачем в земле сырой 
Собой червей кормить,
Так глупо умирать, 
Чтоб соблюсти обычай,
Лишаясь вдруг всего, 
Обычай соблюдать!

Болят суставы ног, 
В лодыжке и колене,
И почка что то ноет, 
Желудок барахлит,
Зубов осталось мало, 
Болезней многих пленник,
Да ко всему вчера, 
Разбил радикулит,

            -RF-
Но умирать не стоит, братцы,
В могиле нам никто уж не нальет,
Нам нужно очень сильно постараться,
Нам нужно выжить — и все пройдет!
Проходит все — пройдет и это,
У Соломона был такой девиз,
И то ,что не люблю я «того света»,
Пусть это будет просто — мой каприз!

Здесь солнышко блестит 
И зеленеет травка,
Футбол по телевизору 
Здесь можно посмотреть,
Пусть Бог меня простит ,
Но не люблю я мрака,
Когда ни будь  потом 
Успею умереть!

А если в летний день, 
Не ветреный и теплый,
К стене, нагретой солнцем, 
Меня бы прислонить,
В костюмчик приодеть 
Фасонистый и модный,
То я еще - ну даже,
Ну очень может быть!

   – RF—

Да умирать - не стоит, братцы,
В могиле нам никто уж не нальет,
Нам нужно очень сильно постараться,
Нам нужно выжить — и все пройдет!
Проходит все — пройдет и это,
У Соломона был такой девиз,
И то ,что не люблю я «того света»,
Пусть это будет просто — мой каприз!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/3aaad0c4c64f27466f6f0edf69fb165b5d481b101799417.jpg[/IMG]


*Я осень разлюбил.
*

Морозы ночью первые –
Не выпадет роса,
И листьев желтых 
Пьяный хоровод,
Впервые безразлична  мне
Осенняя краса,
И за душу 
Впервые не берет.

Ты золотом рисуешь
По зелени дубрав,
Но первый снег 
Сотрет твои полотна,
Я стал таким как ты,
Черты твои вобрав,
Как дождь осенний –
Скучным и холодным.

   --RF –

Осень, разлюбил тебя ,прости!
И дождям твоим с туманами не верю,
Словно дома – у тебя гостил,
Сентябри любил, а не апрели!

А раньше я  любил,
Листвы цветной ковер,
Который щедро ты,
Стелила мне под ноги,
И капель по стеклу,
Унылый разговор,
И щебет птичьих стай
Перед дорогой.

Ты перестала, Осень,
Подарки мне дарить,
Наверное – права,
Давным –давно я вырос
Но взрослым без подарков,
Бывает скучно жить,
Я из твоих обьятий
Осень, вырвусь!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/a5162061262570222784d8a5ca990e145d481b101944394.jpg[/IMG]


*Обложила осень.
*

Обложила  Осень
Листьями кленовыми,
Как флажками красными -
Некуда бежать,
Ветры – псами гончими,
Загонщиками –вороны,
Одно лишь остается –
Затаится и лежать.

Ведь найдут ,дотошные,
Ну никак не спрячешься,
И под выстрел выгонят,
Своре не впервой,
Говорили часто мне –
Погоди – наплачешься,
Но не стану плакать,
Не пронять слезой.

         -- RF –
Обложила осень, обложила,
Листьев красных поразвесила флажки,
Небо серое все наискось прошила,
Проложив дождей косых стежки

Золотое зарево
Лес с лугами залило,
Рощица сосновая
Зеленью горит,
Ты мое спасение,
Лето в роще замерло,
«Спрячу я от Осени»-
Роща говорит.

Сохранить сумели,
Лето – сосны, ели,
Их зеленой хвои
Ветру не сорвать,
А душа стремится
В лето – словно птица,
Ее флажками красными
В осень не загнать.

       -- RF --

----------


## Лев

*Родился осенью Сергей,
В один из моросящих дней...
С тех пор обложила Сергея Осень,
И он стихи про Осень косит.* :Smile3: 

*С Днём рождения!*

----------


## tamara rabe

> Ты золотом рисуешь
> По зелени дубрав,
> Но первый снег
> Сотрет твои полотна,
> Я стал таким как ты,
> Черты твои вобрав,
> Как дождь осенний –
> Скучным и холодным.


      ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО!  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*Лев,спасибо за стих - я оценил!


Тамара,рад,что текст понравился!*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/8649fba710ccceb01b75bafdcbedcc8a5d481b102990149.jpg[/IMG]


* Усталость в пятой точке.*

(из цикла памяти В.Высоцкого)




Я жизнь воспринимаю –как кино,
С плохим сценарием, плюс – слабые актеры,
Все, что случится – знаю я давно,
А трюки исполняют каскадеры,

Что режиссер из недоучек – это видно,
И ограниченность бюджета –налицо,
Вот то, что сам я на экране –мне обидно,
Играю вечно только  подлецов,

Устал давно от длинных сериалов,
Три сотни серий –до конца не досмотреть,
Как в супермаркете на полках – 
                              есть для каждого товары,
Чтоб  не ушел, а продолжал сидеть.

Кому про спорт, ну а кому – жизнь звезд,
Животный мир, истории загадки,
Но для меня кино воспринимать всерьез,
Одно и тоже, что играть с собою в прятки,

Как хочется все бросить и уйти,
Усталость на душе и в пятой точке,
Но только жизнь мою мне могут прокрутить,
Другую не покажут – это точно!

----------


## LINSLI

> Усталость на душе и в пятой точке


Серёга, эта фраза отражает моё состояние...спасибо.

----------


## Markovich

*Привет,Игорь!
Если так - то нужно отдохнуть.Душа обычно устает,когда проблемы долго бомбят без перерыва,а пятая точка от долгого сидения-это движением лечится.*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/0839b0cb28b13354b8d29bda37b7c8de5d481b103273359.jpg[/IMG]

*Анатолий Кенсаринов спел новую песню Олега Пампущенко на мои стихи  -* *Настенька*


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/949297/

----------


## luudvig

Серёга "Обложила осень." - МАСТЕРСКИ!!! :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо,Валера! :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/52ce95f2ba621b66b1cfc91a811fa7d75d481b103595126.jpg[/IMG]

*Письмо в бутылке.*




Я – письмо в бутылке,
Гложет меня страх,
А бутылка пляшет,
На морских волнах,
Но не волн боюсь я,
Море хоть не пруд,
Страшно мне от мысли –
Что, как не найдут?

Не отвинтит пробку
На корме матрос,
А в письме три буквы –
Это слово   S  O  S!
И гадать не нужно,
Что спасать уже,
Не поймут неужто –
Дело все в душе!

     -- RF –

А душа словно птица на ветку присела,
Никому не нужна, нелюбима никем,
И как осенью птицы, душа бы на юг улетела,
Только где этот юг, куда души летят насовсем?

Но надежды все же
Слабый пульс стучит - 
Кто ни будь поможет,
Кто ни будь не спит,
Вытащат бутылку,
И прочтут письмо,
Иногда ведь было,
Что и мне везло!

Обогреют в кубрике,
Чаем напоят,
И вдруг та, что с кудрями ,
Скажет – я твоя,
Все еще наладится,
Потерпи, душа,
Да бутылку открывать
Что то не спешат.

 -- RF --

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/0dfa7aaeeae19172067a1f7492eeecb05d481b103756958.jpg[/IMG]



*Не про хоккей.*


(из цикла – Памяти В.Высоцкого)

Семен Петрович,ты не горячись,
Парторг сказал мне прямо в кабинете,
Ты о взыскании пойди и помолись,
И что б вопрос не встал о партбилете.

А может встать и очень даже просто,
Письмо прислал сосед по коммуналке,
И знаешь, поубавь свое упорство,
Сигнал к нам поступил об аморалке!

А дело было так – дружок мой Федя,
Привез из рейса, там где белые медведи,
Кассету видео, я думал – там хоккей,
А он смеялся, мол посмотришь, все оккей!

Но вышло – не оккей, наоборот!
Сосед за стенкой по ночам не  дремлет,
В фанере дырку просверлил он ,ну народ!
Хотя до этого смотрел я только Время!

Кассету я поставил, но там не про хоккей,
Не Фирсов с Полупановым – другое!
Да виноват – не выключил, немного посмотрел,
Увидишь где у нас еще такое?

В кино там женщина была интеллигентная,
Белье все чистое, на окнах занавески,
Мужик – из наших, понял я в момент,
Имел он в этом аргумент ну очень веский!

А дальше – безобразие пошло,
Такого не увидишь даже в бане,
Что не хоккей, тут до меня дошло,
Хоккей ведь не бывает на диване.

А мой сосед за стенкой лишь сопел,
Письмо в партком видать писал, паскуда!
Во мне он разложение разглядел,
А в коридоре улыбался, вот Иуда!

Прошу учесть, товарищ из Райкома,
Хоть аморалку ненадолго и  включал,
Смотрел я с осуждением и дома,
И не болтал потом на людях, а молчал.

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, Сереж, "Не про хоккей" очень в стиле Высотского! Просто супер!

----------


## Markovich

Лен,привет!

Да вот получилось - вошел в образ.Мы ведь с Высоцким в одно время жили ,довелось все пережить на собственной шкуре.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/043d8fb0d1b37d75759d19aebeec08235d481b104469549.jpg[/IMG]


*Красота бесплатная.*

Рюмка — приговором
На моем столе,
Заливай за ворот,
Да опять налей,
Спирт — анестезия,
Только — не берет,
От него трезвею,
Я наоборот.

Пью не для того я,
Чтобы боль унять,
Все и так — немое,
Жив ли — не понять!
Горя нет и радости,
Только пустота,
Говорят, что правит всем
В мире красота.

Много есть красивого,
В этом спору нет,
Даром не проси его,
А купи билет,
Красоту оплачивать,
Я давно привык,
Словно в детстве — мальчиком,
Я к окну приник,

Красота бесплатная - 
В детcтве — за окном,
Солнечные зайчики
Просятся в мой дом,
Или хлопья снежные,
Легкие как пух,
Не боятся варежек - 
Только теплых рук,

Ну а в мире взрослом,
Детству места нет,
Красота с наклейкою
Где то в уголке,
Доллар или евро
Нужно заплатить,
Красоту такую
Нужно запретить!

Если покупается -
Значит — продается!
Нам без денег получить - 
Мало остается,
Не приносит радости
Нынче красота,
Куплено — не дарено,
Вот и пустота.

Красота бесплатная -
В детстве ,за окном,
Солнечными зайчиками
Просится в наш дом!

----------


## tamara rabe

Очень хорошо!  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо,Тамара! :flower:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f10.********info/org/324d440ad9f2d8eb77174864c567dce55d481b104816207.jpg[/IMG]


* Замело.*



Ты давно за мной,Тоска,ходила,
Словно мать, качая колыбель,
Нет,не ты на свет меня родИла,
Чтож сживаешь со свету теперь?

Раз не любишь,ну так и не надо!
Отпусти и поищи других,
Мучаешь,как совесть — конокрада,
За коней всех угнанных чужих.

Только мне уже не измениться,
И наивным мальчиком не стать,
Даже радуясь,привык я материться,
В Бога душу,в Господа и в мать. 

О далеком больше не мечтаю,
И любовь как в юности не жду,
Про нее теперь я много знаю,
За версту почуствовав,бегу,

Радости,как рыбы в речке разные,
Щука есть и сом, а есть — плотва,
НеводА давно порвал я красные,
Лишь осталась удочка одна.

Вот ее я и забросил нынче,
Что мне нужно — угол да табак,
Если снег не заметет до крыши,
Ноги сами приведут в кабак,

Не гулять, не пить, не веселиться,
Лишь глядеть сквозь лампы желтый свет,
Как в окошке — белой кобылицей,
На дыбы встает синеющий рассвет...

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f10.********info/org/564e6bcf23f3724966e9a8d86a2fd2275d481b104963954.jpg[/IMG]


*Жил поэт.
*


 Жил поэт в каком то городе,
 Не великий, а простой,
 Жил, носил седую бороду,
 Был, представьте, холостой.

 Одинокий, дети выросли,
 Он да пес – на целый дом,
 Разные ходили вымыслы,
 Говорят так о любом,

 Он писал стихи плохие,
 А порою – ничего,
 Ему денег не платили,
 Непонятно отчего,

 Ждали те стихи – мелодий,
 Чтобы песней становиться,
 Нету выгоды поэту,
 Да не мог остановиться,

 Иногда рождалась песня,
 Задушевная, простая,
 Было это интересно,
 Слушал он, душой растаяв,

 Чаще – тексты умирали,
 Как деревья без дождя,
 Ночью – новые писал он,
 Музыку упрямо ждал,

 Были песни – словно дети,
 Многодетным был поэт,
 И за них он был в ответе,
 Чтобы им увидеть свет,

 Говорил друзьям – послушайте,
 Незнакомым – предлагал,
 Прожужжал давно все уши им
 И немало напрягал,

 Людям было не до этого,
 Дел у каждого полно,
 Думали они –поэты,
 Пишут полное гавно!

 Тешат личное тщеславие,
 С пустяками пристают.
 Думали –поэтам главное,
 Что их имя узнают,

 А поэту страшно нравилось,
 Когда строчки неприметные,
 Наполняясь вдруг гармонией,
 Становились Силой, спетые,

 Душу трогали по новому,
 И откуда сила бралась та,
 Композиторам – бетховенам,
 Ночью тоже знать не спалося,

 Жил поэт в каком то городе,
 Не великий, а простой,
 Жил, носил седую бороду,
 Был, представьте, холостой.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/853c15b7282f77738b2133bac18a36495d481b105318405.jpg[/IMG]

*Анатолий Кенсаринов спел новую песню композитора Олега Пампущенко на мои слова из цикла -памяти В.С.Высоцкого - Пятна на солнце.
*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/958245/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/eba17598af891c9d6ff286678fe229045d481b105594801.jpg[/IMG]


*Режу палец.
*



Нежностью своею и любовью
Словно ватой и бинтами -по кровИ,
Я закрою,слышишь,я закрою
Бреши все и трещинки твои,

То, что жизнь, играя, наломала,
Склею,бережно свяжу, соединю,
Мы ведь счастливы с тобой так были мало,
И тебя я в этом не виню,

Убегали друг от друга,прятались,
Только нету места на Земле,
Я нашла тебя  бы и на Марсе,
Как ищейка, был бы только след.

Ты ведь — импульс на моем экране,
Все перемещения видны,
На глазах затягиваются раны,
Под лучами желтыми луны,

Я колдую,это ведь не скроешь,
Что ж с того,что ты меня раскрыл,
Режу палец, чтобы каплей крови,
След оставить на палитре крыл,

У тебя свободу отнимаю
Не навек, любимый, не на век,
В ангелы обратно превратится
От любви уставший человек.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/daea2e66941bda0563de08234d4b45755d481b105755149.jpg[/IMG]

*Олег Щеглов, композитор из Саратова написал и спел новую песню на мои слова - Мальчики - красавчики.
*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/960067/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/b9be85a50c44044416b303bbe2075f5b5d481b106520531.jpg[/IMG]


*Дорожка.*

Вот лежит дорожка,
Ты по ней идешь,
Повернуть захочешь,
Да не повернешь,
Ведь она проложена
Не тобой, не мной
Та дорожка выбрана судьбой.

Будущее – прошлое,
Вот такой маршрут,
Там меня не помнят,
Здесь меня не ждут,
Не всегда прямая,
Вьется как ручей,
Отчего, дорожка, я ничей?

       --RF –

Эх ,дорожка,
Знает то судьба,
Где конец твой,
Будешь ли длинна,
Что скрывает,
Каждый поворот,
Что со мной в пути произойдет.

То с горы ,то в гору
Камни да полынь,
Отдохнуть бы впору,
Версты не малы,
Только остановка
Означает смерть,
Ждет закат в пути нас и рассвет.

Пусть дорожка эта
Будет подлинней,
Солнышко в зените
Светит веселей,
Пусть цветут деревья,
А в садах – цветы,
И идешь со мною рядом ты.

--RF –
Эх ,дорожка,
Знает то судьба,
Где конец твой,
Будешь ли длинна,
Что скрывает,
Каждый поворот,
Что со мной в пути произойдет.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/fe059c7c264b07258fac8dee2d0adbf55d481b106781175.jpg[/IMG]


*Время — деньги.*
 (размышление)



Все помнят,взрослые и дети,
Что время,это те же деньги
Рождаемся мы с пачкою в руке,
Хрустящих часовых,дневных рублей,
Бывает толще пачка и «худее»,
Что получили — то имеем,
А дальше — тратим,кто с умом,
                        а кто транжирит,
Миллионеры - долгожители,
                а многим — не до жиру,
Но вот беда - тех денег не считаем,
Осталось сколько в портмоне — не знаем,
Потратив молодости золото,
Беречь мы начинаем медь и серебро,
И седина когда лишь тронет голову,
Осознаем - утрачено добро!
И негде новой пачки взять,
Не вымолить не то,что дней, минут,
И хорошо,что нам остатка не дано узнать,
И правильно,что стрелки не стоят — бегут.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/67ab18e397e32a2812bb8777b46bcbe95d481b106890830.jpg[/IMG]

*Тринадцатый знак Зодиака.

*


Манили серые глаза
И звали,
Они секрет судьбы моей
Как будто знали
И я,во власти их,забыв
Про все на свете,
Готов был верить в чудеса,
Как верят дети,
И на край света был готов
Идти за ними,
Два чистых озера
Среди песков пустыни,
Тихи,спокойны,но пугали
Глубиною,
Полны как будто не водою,
А виною,
Моей виной,за то,
Что поздно встретил,
Что взгляд прямой их
Как бы не заметил,
За,что побоялся прыгнуть 
В омут,
В таких глазах ведь часто
Люди тонут,
За то,что думал,
Ну куда мне 
Столько счастья?
Узду тугую затянув,
Любовной страсти,
Сберег покой,
Но потерял любовь, однако,
Любовь тринадцатого знака
Зодиака.

----------


## Black Lord

> Сберег покой,
> Но потерял любовь, однако,
> Любовь тринадцатого знака
> Зодиака.


 :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/791ef257a195c3fc3ad5340fb949db585d481b107001221.jpg[/IMG]


*Царевна снежная Снежана*



Стелит метель постель
Белую
В ней легко так уснуть
Навсегда,
Встретил свою я любовь,
Первую,
Эта девушка с льдинкою в сердце 
Для меня,как для рыбы — вода

Только рыба молчит — не кричит,
Раненной,
Ну а мне, ну а мне -
Тяжело.
То ли осенью поздней, а может зимою
Раннею,
Тяжело,тяжело.Будто снегом меня
Занесло.

--RF--
А снега не было давно,
Да вот с утра пошел нежданно,
Тебе влюбиться не дано
Царевна снежная Снежана,
Твой лед ничем не растопить,
Ты не умеешь улыбаться,
А мне тебя не разлюбить,
Не стоит даже и пытаться,

Олени тянутся к тебе,своею
Признают,
Медведи белые хотят у ног ковром
Лежать,
Ну полюби,ну полюби, к тебе я
Пристаю,
Хочу я стать одним из белых
Медвежат.

В морозном небе звезды яркие
Горят, 
Алмазами сверкают  льдинки 
На ветру, 
Холодная и снежная,но все равно
Моя.
Прекраснее Снежаны -имя 
Не найду.


--RF--

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/341cfdf1113df0310ff4f080c8d0d84d5d481b107333854.jpg[/IMG]


*Ответы на простые вопросы.*


Сапоги где износил я?
Вы спросите у тайги,
Что люблю я?
Да брусничные поляны!
А еще люблю с грибами
С пылу-жару пироги,
Ешь и хочется,
Да кажется все мало!

Что читаю?
То,что каплями звеня,
Дождик мелкий мне 
По лужам утром пишет,
Что за музыку люблю?
А ту,что слышу,
Если жаворонка «станцию» 
Словлю.

RF –
А я богатства не хочу,
И бриллиантов — ни карата,
В лесу кукушку научу,
Чтоб куковала до упаду,
Дел нет таких,чтоб не сумел,
И ленью вроде не страдаю,
Простое счастье я б хотел,
Я в счастье крепко понимаю!

Что пишу я?
Поплавками по воде.
А зимою — инеем по стеклам,
Где бываю?
Да практически везде.
От опушек дальних
До полей со свеклой.

Что хочу?
Хочу пяток детей! 
Дом построить,
Трактор,пусть не новый,
Просыпаться в мяте-резеде,
И в руках чтоб долго 
Гнуть подковы!

 --RF –

----------


## Markovich

*Новая песня Олега Щеглова на мой текст Спросите у тайги-*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/970611/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/09720d281c73036292badb5d0e9c0e055d481b108343354.jpg[/IMG]


*Прилетели снегири.
*



Прилетели снегири
На рябину стаею,
Ягод алых красоты,
Снегирям не жаль,
Я твоею красотой
Также сердце балую,
А от вида голых веток-
На душе — печаль.

Поклевали и гурьбой
На березку белую,
От рябины красоты 
Нету и следа,
И не грустно снегирям,
Ягоды ведь спелые,
А что ветки голые,
Это не беда,

RF –
Расцвели словно розы
                   На снегу снегири,
От рябиновых ягод
Их грудки алеют,
Цвет их яркий метели 
Стереть не смогли,
Ведь для них на морозе
Те ягоды спеют.

Снегири,снегири
Красоты не видели,
Снегирям невдомек,
Что беду творят,
Как рябину без любви,
Девушку обидели,
«Сыт не будешь красотой»
Люди  говорят

Но твою красоту
Не склевать как ягоды,
И рябина весной
Зацветет опять,
Станешь чьей то женой,
Снова будешь радовать,
Но другой прилетит,
Ягоды клевать.

--RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/ac8cf5e056a73f1461a41df88f624d785d481b110016604.jpg[/IMG]


*На чужой стороне.*
(как бы старая казачья песня)

Эх пригнулася,
Полегла к земле,
Да высокая трын-трава,
На грудь свесилась,
Закручинилась,
Казачка да голова,
На грудь свесилась,
Закручинилась,
Казачка да голова,

Ох ты конь,мой конь,
Буйна гривушка,
Воду чистую чтож не пьешь?
Чтож тревожным ты,
Своим ржанием,
Казаку спать не даешь.
Чтож тревожным ты,
Своим ржанием,
Казаку спать не даешь.

Ты  с чужих лугов,
Клевер — сенушко,
Да овес чужой — чтож не  ешь?
Вот и мне не впрок,
Горек хлебушек,
В горло не идет,хоть зарежь.
Вот и мне не впрок,
Горек хлебушек,
В горло не идет,хоть зарежь.

Разве   спеть — сыграть
Как бывалочи,
Песню звонкую казакам,
Песню грустную,
Про великий Дон,
Про родимый дом, да закат
Песню грустную,
Про великий Дон,
Про родимый дом, да закат

А в краю родном,
На закате дня,
Табуны коней-да в луга!
До чего ж ты мне,
Да сторонушка,
Эх родимая,дорога.
До чего ж ты мне,
Да сторонушка,
Эх родимая,дорога.

----------


## Markovich

*Руслан Навроцкий спел песню Олега Пампущенко на мои слова - Царевна снежная Снежана.
*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/988752/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f10.********info/org/5c483320a86bd9d24332f5218ae6bd215d481b113558923.jpg[/IMG]

*В мае сорок пятого...*

В мае сорок пятого
Черемуха цвела,
В мае сорок пятого
Кончилась война,
Радовались жизни
Мы тогда вдвойне,
Так легко погибнуть на войне....

Все четыре года
Смерть нас стерегла,
Нелегко достались нам
Наши ордена,
Подпоет трофейный
Нам аккордеон,
Песен русских много знает он.

RF –
А над Эльбой сады цветут
И  поют соловьи,
Пуль назойливых песни
Нам напомнят они,
Канонаду орудий — заменил первый гром,
И в окоп зарываться,
И в окоп зарываться,
Мы отвыкнем не сразу,
Мы отвыкнем — потом.

Лейтенант,ну что же ты,
Слушай,не грусти!
По такому случаю -
Казбеком угости.
Вспомнил тех,что не дошли,
Дорогой ценой,
Счеты эти мы свели с войной!

Радость вместе с горечью,
Делим пополам,
И не грех «наркомовских»
Выпить триста грамм!
За себя,за друзей,
Тех,что с нами нет,
Выжил — значит проживешь сто лет! 

RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f10.********info/org/53288f9b293a69e6d6519fe61797edcd5d481b115609631.jpg[/IMG]


*Исполнитель Николай Адамов спел новую песню композитора Олега Пампущенко (Москва) на мои слова - Перечеркнем.-*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1004712/

----------


## Markovich

*Счастье ждет.*

[IMG]http://f10.********info/org/d1cd56628f141146ce906c81aec429a95d481b119220049.jpg[/IMG]

Распахну окно пошире,
Май впущу,
Криком пасточек наполню
Дом.
И с кустом сирени вместе
Погрущу,
Что цветение недолгое ,
Так долго ждем.


Отгремит гроза,осыплется
Сирень,
А за нею вишни отцветут
В садах,
Как невесты после свадьбы
Через день,
Навсегда снимают белый свой
Наряд,

--RF –
В мае Осень в сердце не впускай
Свое,
Будет лето и любовь гнездо,
Совьет,
Счастье близко,только ты найди
Его,
Счастье близко и оно нас 
Ждет.


Ах как ждали мы,как верили -
Наступит май,
И тогда метелям,холодам-
конец,
Отчего грустим под крики птичьих
Стай,
Знаем -будет Август-
Осени гонец,


Грустно от того,что отцвели
И мы,
А весна осталась памятью
В душе,
И грустим поэтому в разгар
Весны,
В мае осень начинаем ждать
Уже.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f10.********info/org/c34794e6125cf94fb11b7012532fb0dd5d481b119220801.jpg[/IMG]

*Люблю-не люблю.
*



Не похожи мы с тобою
Ну ни капельки,
И трещит по швам наш союз,
«Не люблю» -тебе сказал,
Ты заплакла,
«Не люблю»-сказала мне,
Я смеюсь.


Не люблю тебя-
Хоть красивая,
Удержать не пытаюсь-
Зачем?
Непонятна мне,как немцу
Россия ты,
Не моя ты,да и сам я-
Ничей.


         --RF –
        Что связало нас -чужих две души?
        Просто рядом я привык засыпать,
        И люблю смотреть,как локон    дрожит,
        На щеке твоей,ну что тут сказать?


Ну люблю-не люблю,
Сам не знаю я,
Что такое любовь-
Вот вопрос!
Каждый день по чуть-чуть,
Открываю я,
Из ребра тебя творю ,
Как Христос.


Только ты,ну никак вот
Не лепишься,
Ну не глина в руках,
А гранит,
Пленник твой я, а ты -
Моя пленница,
И не руки уж, а сердце
Болит.


        --RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f10.********info/org/2025d335f100dbc08ff631e9794abb785d481b120250748.jpg[/IMG]


*Твое Высочество.*






Уеду я в далекий край,
В страну,что кличут— Одиночество,
Скажу тебе-прости— прощай,
Моя Любовь-Твое Высочество,


Любовь и жизнь,беда и боль,
Конец имеют и начало,
И ухожу я не к другой,
Я не ищу других причалов,

--RF –
За горизонт бегу,за горизонт,
Я не к любви бегу, а от нее
За горизонт бегу,за горизонт,
Мое ты счастье, я несчастие твое

Как трудно вырваться из пут,
Что день за днем врастают в кожу,
От рук твоих сбежать, от губ,
На алой розы лепестки похожих,


Уйду когда ты будешь спать,
На зорьке сон,он самый сладкий,
На миг присяду на кровать
Тебя коснусь, как вор,украдкой,


--RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f10.********info/org/010dc007b8de06c11c9baa9453c5370c5d481b121233072.jpg[/IMG]

*  Александр Келеберда.
*

*Новая песня композитора и исполнителя Александра Келеберды на мои слова -Счастье близко -* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1029452/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f10.********info/org/01cbd2f85a9cc576cfcd2adb02258e365d481b121323010.jpg[/IMG]

*Олег Щеглов*

*Новая песня Олега Щеглова на мои слова - Люблю - не люблю.*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1029948/

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f11.********info/org/678f988b2ce8beff45467c14b310afb05d481b131346444.jpg[/IMG]

*На Покров.*


Мокнет поле хлебное
Под косым дождем,
С октября приходом
Солнышка не ждем,
Плуг укроет пахотой
Золото стерни,
Нивы черным  бархатом
За рекой легли

Осень алым высветит
Киноварь лесов
Пролетит под выстрелом
Рыжею лисой
Зелень запоздалая,
Серебро — полынь,
Чтож устала нива, ты
Полежи,остынь,

    --RF--
Дожди косые висят над миром
У них начала нет и нет конца,
Давно никто меня не звал любимым,
И не встречал с надеждой у крыльца,

На Покров, как водится,
Выпадет снежок,
Листья хороводятся,
В небе.Хорошо.
Я морозной ранью,
Выйду за порог,
Моего дыхания,
СтрУится парок,

В предрассветном небе,
Месяц — словно блин,
В вышине курлычет
Журавлиный клин,
От прощальной песни
Стыло на душе,
Будто не вернутся
Журавли уже.

--RF--

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f11.********info/org/4ce7a23bb31f2d15fb4379c58e9de2145d481b132526500.jpg[/IMG]

*Уходит женщина.
*

Сумерки,уходит день,
Небосвод погас,
В темноте не разглядеть
Цвет любимых глаз,
В темноте не угадать
Нежных губ,
По асфальту каблучков
Замирает стук.

Нас бросают женщины,
Оставляя боль,
Что ж прощай последняя,
Ты моя любовь,
Не спросила нас судьба,
Все решив,
Ты была у меня,
У тебя я был.
--RF –
Уходит женщина,не удержать,
Уходит - словно день,
Уходит в прошлое,оно опять
Меня сильней,
Слова,что сказаны,в догонку брошены
Наверно зря,
Уходит женщина,уходит в прошлое,
Уходит от меня.

Ветром сорван с ветки лист
Не вернуть назад,
Как звезду упавшую
С неба в звездопад,
Знаю и тебя назад 
Не вернуть,
Может вспомнишь обо мне
Ты когда нибудь.

Так больно расставаться,
Больно уходить,
Ведь сердцу не прикажешь - 
Взять и разлюбить,
Нас Осень — злая тетка,
Как метлой,
Словно листья -в стороны,
Размела с тобой.

RF –

----------


## Skadi

> Нас бросают женщины,
> Оставляя боль


_Нас мужчины бросают,
Боль оставив в душе,
Где-то их догоняет
Та же боль-рикошет.
Каблучки по асфальту
Продолжают свой бег,
Где-то в пальцах раздавлен
Хрусталя звонкий смех.
Кто кого: он, она ли -
Разбегаются врозь...
Значит, не понимали,
Не любили всерьёз._


Серёжа,  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

Оля,спасибо за стих -очень здорово и глубоко написала!!!

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f11.********info/org/422944e7eb00ba6e90d4f0e569dd79da5d481b133598848.jpg[/IMG]


*Новая песня Олега Щеглова на мои слова - "Уходит женщина".
*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1075457

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/6f20a6065dd666718f3af7112ac979c35d481b136766254.jpg[/IMG]

*Я осенний.
*

Братья мои клены,
Сестры мои липы,
Головы склонили
От какой обиды?
Ветер злой играет
Золотой листвою,
Тучи гонит серые
Грустной чередою,

Вот и я — осенний,
С голыми ветвями,
Зерна, что посеял,
Не туда упали,
Не взошли надежды,
Да на скудной пашне,
Был веселым прежде,
Стал, как день вчерашний,

     -RF-
Не прогонит и не спросит
Ни весна ни осень,
Отчего душа томится 
И чего то просит,
Днем веенним - холода,
Осенью — тепла,
Молодым был -целовал,
Да молодость ушла
Молодым был -целовал,
Да молодость ушла

Укатали Сивку,
Беды да обиды,
На лице улыбка,
Да и та — для виду,
На душе скребутся
Кошки да котята,
Эх,уснуть — проснуться,
Мне б весной ,ребята

Чтобы теплый ветер,
Шелестел листвою,
Пусть сирени ветка,
Не дает покою,
Пусть нальется тело,
Молодою силой,
Словно  вишни спеые
Губы у любимой.

    -RF -

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/c71636bd8e75c4597e988d67d9cae3495d481b137819032.jpg[/IMG]



*Замело снегами,заметелило.
*


Замело снегами,заметелило,
Где земля,где небо — разбери,
Согревают будто крест нательный,
Душу непоседы-снегири,


Не страшны морозы им с метелями,
Снег колючий будто нипочем,
Ну зачем сюда вы прилетели
Зорьки алой утренним лучом,


Точно так же вьюжило когда то,
В бесшабашной юнности моей
Что душа болит,любовь не виновата,
Виновата стая снегирей.

 --RF – 
Снежного безмолвия белая стена,
На душе и за окном — Зима,зима,зима
Только пусть,хоть иногда,лучиком зори -
Снегири,снегири,снегири


Вы из прошлого как будто прилетели,
Чтоб вернуть мне молодость мою,
Наплевали на морозы и метели,
Песню спеть знакомую свою,


Разговоров ваших отголоски,
Бередят и причиняют боль,
Огонек неяркий папироски,
То затухнет,то вдруг вспыхнет вновь,


Что ж ,родные,я вам благодарен,
И теперь наверно не усну,
В этой стылой бесконечной дали,
Буду ждать с надеждою весну.

----------


## Markovich

*Всех добрых людей поздравляю с Рождеством!!!
*

[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/01c9823cc7043b9187aa2933d264c9795d481b140139660.jpg[/IMG]


*Два омута.*


Есть девушки — озера,
Есть девушки — моря,
Их речкой тихой-ласковой,
Зовут порой не зря,
Весны веселым ручейком,
Снежинки в них лишь тонут,
А я тебя,а я тебя,
Зову - мой тихий омут!
А я тебя,а я тебя,
Зову -мой тихий омут!


Глаза твои -два омута,
Я их порой боюсь,
В них стоит только заглянуть-
Нырну и не вернусь,
Но в каждом тихом омуте
Всегда полно чертей,
И два веселых чертика
Зовут меня — скорей!
И два веселых чертика
Зовут меня — скорей!


--RF –
Весь -страхом скованный,
Лечу над омутом,
Но,в омут головой, я не хочу!
Судьбою пущенный,как плоский камешек,
Я по волнам крутым скачу — скачу!
Судьбою пущенный,как плоский камешек,
Я по волнам крутым скачу — скачу!


Не устоять — не справиться
С веселым блеском глаз,
Два омута,два омута - 
Нырну в последний раз!
Ходить вокруг да около
Мне не хватает сил,
Два омута,два омута - 
Я у судьбы просил
Два омута,два омута - 
Я у судьбы просил!


Лечу я — плоским камешком,
Над омута водой,
Скакал с волны я на волну,
Как будто заводной,
Но берега не видно,
Все ниже мой полет,
Дно омута — все в камешках
Меня к себе зовет.
Дно омута — все в камешках
Меня к себе зовет.


– RF --

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/2635bed9e471d2266243e6c93c34213d5d481b140933806.jpg[/IMG]

*Не пара*,*исп. Р.Навроцкий,муз. О.Пампущенко -* 

*http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1099882*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/009ded18de3c28eeca1efe805189f3b45d481b141261504.jpg[/IMG]

*Нет лекарств от любви.*

Что со мной происходит,
Разобраться пытаюсь,
Отчего две недели,
Я хожу сам не свой,
И причины нет вроде,
А душою все маюсь,
Может быть в самом деле
Есть без водки запой,

Нет лекарств от любви,
Мысли -острым стеклом,
Время- врач, где же ты?
Где же анэстезия?
Две недели прошло,
Две недели — облом!
А болезнь называется -
Анастасия!

    --RF –
Опустив глаза, при встрече говоришь «Здрасьте!»,
У меня и у тебя семья,Настя
Ты могла б всей жизни  стать моей счастьем,
Но несчастьем стала для меня,
Как тебя теперь мне не любить,Настя,
От любви лекарства нет пока напасти,
Вовсе ты ни в чем не виновата,Настя,
Только в том,что ты на свете есть.

Говорим о работе,
И краснеем при встрече,
Все ребята неловко
Вдруг отводят глаза,
Мы не рады субботе,
В воскресенье не легче,
Снова ищем уловку 
О любви не сказать,

А болезнь не проходит,
Душу не отпускает,
И в глаза заглянуть,
С каждым днем все трудней,
Две души случай сводит,
Только не позволяет,
Прошлое зачеркнуть,
Хоть на несколько дней.

    --RF --

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/ac4df65cb4556c96bcb13d0f56f378e35d481b141425857.jpg[/IMG]

*Приходишь ты из облака.
*


Приходишь ты  из воздуха, 
Из облака,
Живешь в холодной пустоте, 
Или же около,
И нашей золото любви
Переплавляешь в олово,
Твоею пустотою я полна,
Мне холодно!

   --RF –

Ну разлюби, ну изгони 
Все запахи мои,
Все поцелуи, все прикосновения,
В прозрачной колбе
Сумрачной души,
Последние любви остатки
Раствори — неверием!

Я ранена дробинками -
Изменами,
И равнодушья лабиринтами
Постельными,
Прикидами твоими модными,
Пастэльными,
И тем ,что врут календари
Настенные,

RF –
Надежд искрятся пузырьки
И лопают,
Снег валит не снежинками,
А хлопьями,
Укроет все следы он в пустоте 
И около,
Дома на улицу глядят
Глазами — окнами.

--RF –

--RF –

----------


## Markovich

*Спасибо Оле Бугримовой за клип к песне Лист табака -*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/98509310bab473a6fc8af5498f37d6e55d481b141873257.jpg[/IMG]


*Девятиэтажки.*

В девятиэтажках
Жизнь моя прошла,
Девятиэтажки - занавес бетонный,
В девятиэтажках
У нас всегда аншлаг,
Стали нашею они бедою!

Окна смотрят в окна,
Но не разглядеть,
Чем живут там люди год за годом,
В коробах бетонных,
Есть любовь и смерть,
Есть беда и счастье в серых сводах.

  --RF –

А я, ты знаешь,вырвусь,
А я, ты знаешь,сброшу,
Оковы этих улиц,
Как близнецы похожих,
В леса-луга зеленые,
Где ручеек шумит,
Кукушка там с лягушкою
О счастье говорит,
Кукушка там с лягушкою
О счастье говорит,

Девятиэтажки -
Шахматной доской,
Темных окон длинные ряды, 
Не дави мой город,
На меня,постой!
Как плотина я под натиском воды

В девятиэтажках,
Каждый по себе,
Хоть за тонкой стенкой сердце бьется,
В девятиэтажках,
С ключиком тебе,
Вместе, как брелок тоска дается.

– RF --

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f13.********info/org/0e0e0a16f10c8efdf0f4ebb18ec00bd25d481b142288782.jpg[/IMG]

*Колдовство любви.*


Попадаю в колдовсто любви,
Словно сладкий яд в себя вливаю,
Жду минут,когда с тобой одни,
Без тебя недель не замечаю,

До тебя — вся жизнь моя не в счет,
Просто дни,что прожиты напрасно,
Не прошу чего нибудь еще,
Ты как солнышко весенее прекрасна,


RF –

Любви приоткрой
В душе своей  дверцу,
Любовь — провода,
От сердца до сердца,
Любовь это мост -
Над обрывом.
Любовь — это дрожь,
От взгляда — по телу,
Не знает любовь,
Границ и пределов,
Любовь нас лавиной 
Накрыла!


Ускользаешь,таешь словно сон,
Ты живая,или только снишься?
Милая колдуния любви,
Колдовства ты своего сама боишься,

Я в тебя поверил как в мечту,
Что сбылась,украсив жизнь мирскую,
Как к звезде далекой я лечу,
Нежно лучик каждый твой целуя



       --RF –

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f13.********info/org/b68643ec55055086ba0b6cbc4b1c1f025d481b142663435.jpg[/IMG]

*Улетаю.
*

Улетаю сегодня,так вышло,прости,
Улетаю и слов не найду в оправдание,
Понял я ,что любовь нам уже не спасти,
Оказалось она нам дана в наказание,

Улетаю,прощания слов не сказав,
Улетаю,бегу,ухожу по — английски,
Раньше я никогда,никого не бросал,
Никому как тебе раньше не был я близким,

RF –
Улечу,оторвусь от Земли,
Улечу,оторвусь от тебя,
Нарушая законы Любви,
Улечу,оторвусь от себя.

Улетаю,любовь — как вершина горы,
Покоряешь ее,но не жить на вершинах!
С покоренных вершин все ж спускаемся мы,
Забывая о том,что нужны мы вершинам.

Улетаю,меня постарайся простить,
Ведь любовь — лишь костер, а не вечный огонь,
Улетаю,научимся друг без друга мы жить,
Унесу я с собою нежность теплых ладоней

RF –

----------


## Markovich

*Вот Руслан Навроцкий спел нашу с Олегом Пампущенко шутливую песенку "Песня имиджмейкера",

приглашаю послушать*



http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1106984

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f13.********info/org/a168550d020070c0da042af844b81f785d481b143712965.jpg[/IMG]
*Наташа Галич*
*Нашу с Олегом Щегловым песню Разлучница спела и включила в свой репертуар известная исполнительница шансона Наташа Галич (Москва) -* 

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1110739

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/09835cb91bb91d65cd6a2135246a52ae5d481b147921104.jpg[/IMG]


_Качели любви.
_

Влюбил в себя девченку,
Что на меня «запала»,
На лбу -смешная челка,
Ты для меня — забава!
От скуки,ради смеха,
Все — ничего не значит,
Шутил и дошутился,
Девченка горько плачет.

Ну перестань,не нужно,
Еще другого встретишь,
Меня он будет лучше,
И лучше всех на свете,
Любовь придет другая,
К тебе не равнодушна,
Но ты упрямо шепчешь,
Другую мне не нужно!

          – RF --

Качели любви,
То в небо летят,
То падают вниз,
Качели любви,
Всегда чья то боль,
И чей то каприз,
Качели любви,
Полета восторг,
Падения боль,
Качели любви,
Лишь только для нас,
Качает Любовь!

Забава ты,забава,
Ну пошутили — хватит,
Любовь твоя — задаром,
Зря время только тратить,
Я виноват наверно,
Играл как кошка с мышкой,
Ты полюбила первой,
А я вторым,так вышло.

Я сам себе не верю,
Что по тебе скучаю,
Звоню теперь я первым,
А ты не отвечаешь,
Качаются качели,
То вниз,то вверх взлетают,
То сердце словно льдинка,
А то — огнем пылает!

RF –

----------


## LINSLI

> Разлучница


Серёга, какая песня :Ok:  Не могу наслушаться...спасибо! Ты молодец!

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо,Игорь,что заглядываешь !Рад,что песня понравилась.

----------


## Markovich

*Выступленик Наташи Галич с песней "Разлучница" в проекте "Ночное такси",г.Санкт-Питербург

*

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, Сереж! Классно! Вот уже и на ТВ твои песни!  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*, 
Симпатично! Сергей, кто композер и аранжировщик?

----------


## Markovich

Лена,Лев,спасибо ,что заглянули!
Композитор Олег Щеглов (г.Саратов),аранжировка уже певицы.

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/768d4f9c0d674b0c4bdd9c5b643bc3545d481b149733838.jpg[/IMG]



Две любовницы мои - Весна и Осень,
А Зима и Лето — две мои жены!
И не верьте,будто я их бросил,
И кому то с кем то изменил,

Каждый раз по-новому прекрасны,
И влюбляюсь как мальчишка я,
Клялся Лету в верности напрасно,
Взгляды Осени по-воровски ловя,

А когда ударили морозы,
И сковали  льдом разливы рек,
Первый снег был для меня не прозой,
В рифмы тонкие сплетал снежинок бег,

Но и холода уходят понемногу,
Хочется мне,растегнув пальто,
Выйти на широкую дорогу,
Что мне Лето, и Зима мне что?

Вот опять забилось сердце гулко,
Птичий гомон,яблони в цвету,
В городских  встречаю  переулках,
Я  Весны святую красоту!

Разве можно верить обещаниям!
Разве можно обещания дарить?
Я вернусь. Не навсегда прощание.
Верен вам — пока смогу любить!

Текст для романса. Но в другом варианте 
может быть с припевом.

            -RF-
Осень,Зима,Весна,
А остальное — Лето,
Осень,Зима,Весна,
А остальное — Любовь,
Осень,Зима ,Весна,
И голубое небо!
Осень,Зима,Весна,
Встретимся с вами вновь.

----------


## LINSLI

Серёга, привет! Вот тоже познакомился с Наташей Галич) Передаёт привет, благодарит за песню и говорит , что её охотно взяли на радиостанцию ШАНСОН, что в Украине много где её крутят и пошла теперь в Москве. Так что, поздравляю!!!
Возможно нашу с Еленой песню тоже возьмёт) и тогда порадуюсь за себя, а пока за тебя!!!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь, не поняла) Нашу что ли песню? Ты предложил? Какую? Напиши в личку )

----------


## Markovich

Игорь,спасибо за хорошую новость и добрые слова! Желаю также успеха в продвижении твоих песен! Наташа Галич очень талантливая певица и красивая женщина,будет здорово если она споет вашу с Леной песню.

----------


## Vanda

Сергей, добрый день! Случайно зашла к Вам в гости и долго не могла отсюда выйти! :Blush2: 
Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваш талант, за чудесные, заставляющие задуматься, стихи!
Не останавливайтесь, пишите, а мы будем, читать, слушать и радоваться вместе с Вами. :Yahoo:

----------


## Markovich

*Ванда,спасибо за добрые слова - это любому автору приятно! 
Приглашаю также заглянуть в страничку моих блогов -
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/markovichkiev/  и на музыкальную страничку - http://www.realmusic.ru/markovichkiev/music/
*

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/b2a845dd1ae52d4ff1efea96482d2e9d5d481b155183845.jpg[/IMG]


*Песня "Вино цвета вишни" с новой аранжировкой Олега Курбатова звучит в исполнении Николая Адамова.*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1150156

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/ee944a656d786ccc62a3821e567d52085d481b155595716.jpg[/IMG]

*В беседке виноградной.
*
Гроза,раскаты грома,
А я готовлю ужин,
В беседке виноградной,
И мне никто не нужен,
Раскалывает небо ,
Святая колесница,
Илья-пророк в ней скачет,
Ему как мне не спится,
От злости мечет молнии
Любви своей не встретив,
Копье есть,кони вольные,
Да счастья нет на свете!
Вот и крушит да злобствует,
И нет душе покоя,
Когда в любви не повезет,
Бывает и такое. 

--RF – 

 Но вот - ударит молния,
Хоть в небе нет ни облачка,
В реке спокойной жизни вдруг,
Перевернется лодочка,
И не мечтал о чуде я,
Любви не ждал тем более,
Судьба,она с причудами
Теперь — любовью болен я.


Порою люди так же,
Пока любовь не встретят,
На разных колесницах,
Мотаются по свету,
Любовь — лесным пожаром,
Приходит,все сжигая,
Но души — не поляны,
Опять не оживают,
А я в грозу у дома,
Себе готовлю ужин,
В беседке виноградной,
И мне никто не нужен,
На выжженых полянах,
Костры давно погасли,
И молнии такой душе,
Как будто не опасны.

--RF –

 --RF --

----------


## Markovich

*Царица снов.*

Забери меня,Царица снов,
За руку возьми , как в детстве,
Никуда от снов не деться,
Не закрыть дверь на засов,

Веки лишь сомкну — летят,
Словно птицы по небУ,
Будто искры на ветру,
Летят. Сниться мне хотят.

           --RF--
Царица снов,возьми с собой,
В твою страну,цветов и птиц,
Любовь живет,там в каждом сне,
И много в них знакомых лиц,
Все те,кого любил и знал,
С кем рядом жил,да не ценил,
Лишь  только в снах моих они,
Приходят чтобы не забыл,

Ты прости моя любовь,
Что лишь в снах моих жива,
Жаль не долгою была весна,
Не прийти ей вновь,

Душу бередят мне сны,
Рядом горе с радостью,
Сроков нет там давности,
Проживаю сны как дни...

RF –

----------


## tamara rabe

Динозавры - романтики...  :flower:  Оскар, Валера, Дядя Вадя и Вы тоже... Редко появляетесь!

----------


## Markovich

> Динозавры - романтики...  Оскар, Валера, Дядя Вадя и Вы тоже... Редко появляетесь!


Да,да...  Динозавры вымирают.

Спасибо что заглянули.

----------


## Markovich

*Страна МалорОссия.*



Нивы с перелесками,
Дали в красках осени,
Близкая — далекая,
Страна МалорОссия,
Исходил-изьездил всю,
По плохим дорогам,
Счастья мало в том краю,
А души вот много,
Доброты большой славянской
На пол-мира хватит,
В белом,неспроста убранстве
Над ставками — хаты,
Вербы умывают косы,
Там, у гребли старой,
Очереты — камыши
Шелестят устало,
Коршун в небе вьет круги,
Мерит век кукушка,
Раньше был я другим,
Жизни непослушным,
Трогал душу песней хор,
Голоса сплетая,
Песня-коршун до сих пор,
Надо мной летает,
Там костром цвела калина,
У старой криницы,
Полыхали алым маком
В небесах зарницы,
Зацветали густо вишни,
Пели соловьи,
И хранил от бед Всевышний,
Те края мои,
Мать свою — не выбирать,
Как жену - не бросить,
Близкая -далекая,
Страна Малороссия...

----------


## tamara rabe

Ох, как хорошо!

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо,Тамара!

----------


## Markovich

*Новая песня на мои стихи композитора Дмитрия Романова - "Зимняя любовь",исполняет певица Inessa,(г.Днепропетровск)*-

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1170110

----------


## tamara rabe

Нежная песенка и голос подстать. Молодцы!  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо,Тамара! :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*Молитва Богородице.*


С хриплым криком цапля серая,
В небо хмурое поднялась,
Мне б проснуться утром с верою,
Да надежда чтоб осталась,

Мне давно так не мечтается,
И не пьется как когда то,
Сам я в этом иль судьба моя
Непростая виноваты,

Знал я разочарование,
Многое  просил у Бога,
Но молчание — отчаянием,
Лишь стелило мне дорогу,

Крест носил, иконе старой я,
Всеж молился по привычке,
Богородица усталая,
Мне — как добрая сестричка,

Все секреты,все обиды ей,
как сестре родной показывал,
Что болит,чему завидую,
Только Богу — не рассказывай!

Ты помилуй, Богородица,
Ябедой не будь, не жалуйся!
Лишь услышь молитву тихую,
Богородица,пожалуйста.

С хриплым криком цапля серая,
В небо хмурое поднялась,
Мне б проснуться утром с верою,
Да надежда чтоб осталась,

----------


## Markovich

*Песня Олега Щеглова - "Вот и встретились" -* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1203058

----------


## Markovich

*Наемники.*

Однообразье будней,
Домов,людей и фраз,
Оскомину набило,
Но выход есть как раз,
Других — нужда толкает,
И выбор лишь один,
Вам нужно расписаться
Вот здесь,мой господин!

Взрывчатку как наладить,
Источник отравить,
Как суп сварить из гадов,
Сто способов убить,
Смертельные науки
Зубрим мы день и ночь,
А совести упреки
Сержант прогонит прочь.

RF –
Наемники,наемники,
Солдаты и полковники
Простые уголовники,
Романтики,поэты,
Наемники,наемники,
Кто жив,а кто — в покойниках,
Солдаты и полковники,
Мотаются по свету.

Пустыню раскаленную,
И Заполярья лед,
Мы по-пластунски меряли,
Под хриплый крик «Вперед!»,
Свистели пули рядышком,
Но мы привыкли к ним,
Не нужно мертвым ничего,
Но нужно все живым!

Наемник каждый верит,
Что пуля - не его,
Далекий где то берег,
Ждет сына своего,
Вернется невредимый,
Богатый и живой,
Но что сказать при встрече
С товарища вдовой?

        – RF --

----------


## Markovich

*Богатая невеста.*

Пришла любовь несмелая,
Школьная,первая,
Словно утро раннее,
На пороге дня,
Были грозы с ливнями,
Ну а мы -наивными,
Та любовь осталась,
Светлой для меня,

Любовь настала взрослая,
Но поугас мой пыл,
Кто был со мною рядом?
Случайный кто то был,
Любил мою машину,
Любил уютный дом,
Хотя и был мужчиной,
По сути — был котом!

    --RF –
Богатая невеста,
Но до сих пор одна,
Богатая невеста,
А все же -не жена!
Богатая невеста-
Отнюдь — нелегкий труд,
Богатую невесту
Все замуж не зовут!

Подруги многих сватали,
Но не было любви,
Спортивные и умные,
Да только не мои,
«Все принца ждет» -судачили,
«На белом,мол,коне»,
А я ждала и верила,
Что он прийдет ко мне.

Прийдет ко мне однажды,
Высокий стройный принц,
Немея от волненья,
Глаза опустит вниз,
Меня возьмет он на руки,
Сминая платья шелк,
И скажет -Это счастье,
Что я тебя нашел!

  – RF --

----------


## Markovich

*Новая песня композитора Олега Щеглова на мои слова - Богатая невеста.*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1212345

----------


## LenZ

*Markovich*, таким динозаврам вымирать нельзя! Спасибо за душевные стихи.

----------


## Markovich

Спасибо,на добром слове!

----------


## Markovich

*Новая песня композитора и исполнителя Вадима Ибрянова (г.Москва) на мои стихи - "Слепая любовь" -*http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1220650

----------


## Markovich

*Летний дождь - старый друг.*


Шум дождя,старый друг-летний дождь,
Сам приходит,его не зовешь,
Понимает,что ты его ждешь,
Он без слов,летний дождь,теплый дождь


Льется дождь на горячий асфальт,
Хоть промокнем мы насквозь —пускай,
Смоет пыль он далеких дорог,
Мыслей грустных следы и тревог,




--RF –

Летний дождь стучит по крыше,
Сердится раскатом грома,
Город полной грудью дышет,
Расстегнув сорочки ворот,
Дождь с души смывает накипь,
Суеты ,обид,обманов,
Стихнет и бродить поманит,
За туманом,за туманом,




А туман, он всегда как обман,
Переход в мир мечтаний и грез,
Словно тело,покинув душа,
Рвется вверх — в облака,в облака,


От земных отрываясь оков,
Сбросив груз надоевших цепей,
Птицей вольной парит в вышине,
Над мирской суетой городов


--RF --

----------


## Markovich

*Песня киевского композитора Владимира Саханды на мой старый текст "Девченка-незабудка" -*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1259926

----------


## ualer

Запоздавшая любовь.



Засиял рассвет над речкой, малиновый
Озаряя куст продрогший, рябиновый
По задворкам бродит осень уставшая.
А ко мне пришла любовь запоздавшая
Не мечтала я о ней и не думала
Но пришла она ко мне ночкой лунною
Попросила приютить до восхода лишь
А осталась в сердце жить и не выдворишь

Припев:
Запоздавшая любовь
Поздней осенью
Поманила за собой
Тихой поступью
Два сердечка снова бьются
Как ранее
Отгоняя зимней грусти 
Дыхание.
Запоздавшая любовь
Запоздавшая
Первым снегом мне под ноги
Упавшая
Обвенчала так тепло 
И нечаянно
Светом позднего кольца 
Обручального

Осень дарит мне любовь на прощание
Как награду за моё ожидание
Солнце лучиком глядит, улыбается
Значит, снова жизнь кипит, продолжается
Не боюсь я, что придут дни морозные
Злые вьюги-холода, бури грозные
Мне укутает листвою опавшею
Осень поздняя, любовь запоздавшую

----------


## Markovich

Помотался...



Мне статуя Свободы,что с факелом в руке,
 В Нью-Йорке освещала дорогу день и ночь,
 Она меня держала,как пса - на поводке,
 Но я сорвался,убегая прочь,

 Я помню Сан-Франциско уютные холмы,
 В заливах яхты белые и океан шумит,
 От Родины не близко-почти как до луны,
 Магнолии там ветер шевелит,

 На юртах Улан-Батора искрится яркий снег,
 Стада коней в снегах и вьюги злобный вой,
 Мне водку наливал там узкоглазый человек,
 И звал куда то в холод за собой.

 --RF--
 Края далекие,края чужие,
 Ко мне во сне приходят 
 и будят ото сна,
 Америка,Германия,Россия,
 Монголия, Земля на всех одна 

 Берлина липы старые,там камни мостовых,
 Солдат подошвы помнят и детских топот ног,
 Я под дождем бродил там по улицам пустым,
 Так до сих пор забыть их и не смог.

 Москва укрыта снегом и храмов купола,
 Россия пусть не матерью,пусть теткою родной,
 Звала меня когда то, ведь манила и звала,
 А нынче говоришь, что я чужой...

 --RF--

----------

